# Geht es mit Wow Bergab?



## derwaynez (5. Januar 2009)

Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.

Mfg Derwaynez


----------



## Ronas (5. Januar 2009)

@topic: ja!! Daher spiele ich Hdro!!


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

So ein Thema hatten wir ja noch nie! Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt...

PS: Jaja - frueher war immer alles viel besser. Meist war es das aber frueher noch nicht, sondern ist es erst durch die nachtraegliche Verklaerung geworden...


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

nein es ist nicht anders ausehr früher Blizzard für die spieler da nach BC BLIZZARD= MEHR MEHR MEHR GELD GELD GEIL GELD GEIL *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (5. Januar 2009)

Finde das es naxx gibt passt der rest stimmt größtenteils.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Januar 2009)

jop, deswegen quitten derzeit auhc einige leute bzw überlegen es sich zumindestens


----------



## -Kawa- (5. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wollte die Community das Blizz was ähnliches wie T3 wieder einführt. Ich denke das ist der Grund warum es auch Naxx gibt.

Außerdem ist es doch lustig die alten inis nochmal auf Heroisch zu machen. Auch sowas wurde vond er Community vor Woltk gefordert nu isses da es wird wiedergemeckert. 
Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Nö alles gut


----------



## osama (5. Januar 2009)

jemand der das gleiche denkt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimme dir vollkommen zu


----------



## The Future (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut


hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.


----------



## cheekoh (5. Januar 2009)

das sieht hier aber derb nach nem "mimimimimimimi" treat aus...wenn du der meinung bist das es bergab geht dann kauf dir die siedler oder so, wenn du deinen spaß verloren hast...mir persönlich machts immernoch riesig spaß und seit wotlk noch viel mehr....
das sie naxx aufgefangen haben und dann jetzt neu gemacht haben find ich dermaßen geil. das sollten sie mit anderen instanzen auch machen, den viele instanzen bleiben ja jetzt leer weil die ausrüstung dort nix mehr bringt.
klar war BC ein wenig bunt aber wenn man sich, trotz pvp server, auch durchliesst was in den quests steht und sich mit der story darin befasst, und nicht einfach" questhelper an und go" dann wird er sicher viel spaß haben....

und die verkaufszahlen des addons und die verkaufszahlen neuer account bzw, der alten spiele sprechen dafür dass es noch lange nicht bergab geht...

LG leo


----------



## sipherot (5. Januar 2009)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wollte die Community das Blizz was ähnliches wie T3 wieder einführt. Ich denke das ist der Grund warum es auch Naxx gibt.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch lustig die alten inis nochmal auf Heroisch zu machen. Auch sowas wurde vond er Community vor Woltk gefordert nu isses da es wird wiedergemeckert.
> Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt





es ist nicht nur t3 wegen das naxx wieder da ist das hat auch was mit der Geißel geschicht zu tun.


----------



## Samsedudu (5. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, WoW wird immer schlechter. Jaja jetzt kommen natürlich die ganzen Leute an, welche einmal eine Raidini ganz geschaft haben und sagen:"näjnäjänjänjnääjj WOW IS COOOOLL IMMMABAAA MAUHAUHSDHUA", weil sie sich durch den schnelle Erfolg,  der ja schon garantiert ist, so toll fühlen. Spielt nur WoW weiter, ich würde euch niemals versuchen davon abzuhalten.

Naja ich werd mal wieder HdRo anfangen, da gibt es wenigestens noch eine nette Gemeinschaft, die nicht von fullmegaepixx 10 jährigen ist, die denken sie würden alles weg pwnen.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.


Ich finde aulles gut, binaber auch gestern erst nach Nordend gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P:S: das liegt aber nicht an dem add on sondern das die klassen zu OP sind


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut




Bin für einmal gleicher meinung wie der Gnom


----------



## Lewita (5. Januar 2009)

> anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden



Das finde ich mit die beste Neuerung .... wer hat den Naxx gesehen vor Wotlk? Jedenfals nicht viele Spieler ....es ist eine sehr schön gestaltette Ini die wirklich jeder vor Warth eigendlich schon besucht haben sollte aber die wenigsten waren dort und bekommen nun eine neue Chance.
Mir stößt nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad sauer auf ist zu einfach finde ich ... naja wen die inis zu schwer wären würden ich und x andere Leute heulen das es zu schwer gemacht wurde^^.


----------



## Lichknight (5. Januar 2009)

Ja ich gebe dir total recht ich habe vor kurzem mit WoW aufgehört und fange in der Woche mit HDRO an Mfg Ich


----------



## -Darxx (5. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum ein -wow wird scheiße- nach dem andren Topic gemacht wird. Die anfänglichen BC innis waren nicht so gut, doch am Ende richtung stufe 70, wie zum beispiel Schattenlabby find ich waren sie gar nicht mal so schlimm... Und was ihr gegen die Wotlk innis habt verstehe ich nicht. Die machen Spass, sind nicht zu lang, und zusätzlich bekommt man durch splitter noch gute rüssi. Wenn Blizzard eins gut gemacht hat, dann das. Die Bosse haben nicht nur immer die gleichen phasen, und die Innis selbst haben auch ein schönes Design. Ich gebe zu die neuen PvP änderungen sind nicht so gut, aber wer ein mitelalterspiel will soll hald WAR zocken gehen. Wenn euch wow so aufregt dann spielt doch was andres und hört auf hier jeden zweiten Tag mal was rein zu schreiben.


----------



## Skamaica (5. Januar 2009)

mimimimi

Spiel Tetris das ist PERFEKT und stimmig


----------



## fleshed (5. Januar 2009)

jopp es geht steil bergab aber ich hab ja meinen schlitten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich finde es geht, und was sollen sie den machen ? das mit den lvln war klar, sonst würdest du sofort in die inis und raids rein alles in max 2 monaten legen und sie müssen sich neues ausdenken, aussedem wieso dann noch die ganzen gebiete (lvln soll die leute nur beschäftigen)

und mit den quest: ja sollen sie das rad nochmal neu erfinden ? quest sind halt stupide langweilige angelegenheiten (besser geworden) aber es hilft auch mal die quest zu lesen blizz macht sich bestimmt nicht so ne heiden arbeit das zu schreiben. sonst könnten die ja einfach nur sagen töte soviel von denen und soviel von denen.

es ist halt leider so das alles im software genre an Spiel-möglichkeiten ausgelebt wurden und deshalb ist das erstellen problematisch , genauso wird in 20 Jahren es so sein das der Mensch alle Melodien die erstellt werden können gehört haben und dann kann eh nur noch gecovert werden.
so ist das leben halt, es gibt wenig neues vielles wird aufgekocht.


Wenn du langeweile hast mach mal ne pause beschäftige dich mit anderen Sachen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Januar 2009)

im grossen und ganzen halte ich wotlk für sehr gelungen...... leider wurde bei den raids an die nerfs von swp, bt usw. angeknüpft.

wenn ich eine raidinstanz zum ersten mal betrete und sie am gleichen abend noch cleare verliere ich sofort die lust daran...... naxx kennen wir noch aus pre bc zeiten .... von daher ist diese ini ein absoluter witz..... und die anderen schlachtzugbosse sind noch lächerlicher. wo bleibt der spass am raiden wenn der trash einfach weggebombt wird und jeder boss first try liegt?

der raidbetrieb wurde in meiner gilde bis zum nächsten contentpatch eingestellt.... zu langweilig....


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Der wievielte thread dazu? 
"Früher war alles besser...""BC ist schuld...""Blizzard will nur geld..."
...
Langsam wirds langweilig mit den Threads


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der wievielte thread dazu?
> "Früher war alles besser...""BC ist schuld...""Blizzard will nur geld..."
> ...
> Langsam wirds langweilig mit den Threads



Da hast du recht


Und wie schon jemand vor mir gesagt hat, zuerst wünscht sich die community etwas dann passiert es, und dann meckern sehr viele.
Da läuft was schief.
Und zu dem der gesagt hat man kann Naxx zu 2 machen, ich glaub nicht das man die ganze instanz zu 2 machen kann, und soloen ist die ganze instanz....


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finde WoW momentan sogar noch schöner als pre-BC.
Einige mögen mich steinigen, doch seht selbst.
PvP war schlimm, Wartezeiten fingen bei ca. 1std an, Altaracs dauerten Stunden (2-10 alles dabei),
 der Schurke hat damals alles umgekloppt was ihm im Weg stand.
Die Instanzen waren lange und schwer, teilweise lustraubend und frustrierend...( 1000 UBRS-Runs, MC, BWL, ZG)
Ausßerdem haben die Instanzen sehrsehr viel Zeit beansprucht. Quests waren sehr öde und langweilig
Farmerei war zum KOTZEN.
Das einzige was ich echt besser fand war, dass man fester im Raid/Gilde eingesponnen war, die Spieler allgemein freundlichen und hilfsbereiter.

Ich könnt noch weitererzählen, aber den Rest sollt ihr euch selbst reimen...


----------



## Lorcann (5. Januar 2009)

Also es ist doch so...Blizzard passt das Spiel dem Niveau der Spieler an...soll heißen das es stark nachgelassen hat und daher Blizzard auf den Großtteil der Community reagiert...jetzt heult net direkt wieder alle rum es ist nunmal so, jeder will Epic Fullequipt sein noch bevor er den max lvl erreicht hat. Dieser Wunsch wird uns nun erfüllt...zB. erinnere ich mich daran das ich viele Ini´s wie MC und BWL ohne das dementsprechende Equip garnet angehen wollte....es war damals einfach klar das man vorher das D1 Set braucht etc. um dort was reißen zu können...heute ist es halt so das man direkt das beste Tierset anhaben will..sprich "Ey ich habe noch grünes equip aber alle anderen laufen mit T6 rum *heul* also Flamen wir die Foren bis Blizz uns die nerfs der T6 ini´s gibt dann kann ich das T5 überspringen und direkt mein geiles T6 set anziehen und nen bissel "Posen"...so als Beispiel

Wegen Naxx: Damals als Naxx 40 rauskam haben viele gemeint das sie die Ini unbedingt mal sehen wollten das der stil des T3 so geil wäre etc. ( Das konnte der Großteil der Spieler nunmal nicht) ... und nun hat sich mit Wotlk für Blizz die Gelegenheit geboten die Ini neu aufzulegen...wegen Geißel etc.

Also es geht mit "World of Warcraft" nicht bergab...sondern mit der Community...ansonsten erfüllt mir Wotlk alle Wünsche im gegensatz zu BC...liebevolle Gebiete und Ini´s...wieder mehr in die Fantasyrichtung und weg vom Cyber Robocop blabla


----------



## Nehar (5. Januar 2009)

Soviel dummes rumgeheule und das schon am Anfang der Woche?


Spiel preBC besser? oO? Habe preBC n811 priest gespielt und es war nicht besser. Es gab viele Bugs, es war viel farmen (hi@feuerresi für raggi allein schon), die BG wartezeiten waren LAAAAAAANGE, einige Klassen waren im PvP dermaßen OP, in den Raids ging es ohne weiteres einfach mal beim Bossfight afk rumzugimpen (sogar ich als healer :e), um eine Instanz von innen zu sehen musste man erstmal RIESIGE Vorarbeit leisten, AV hat STUUUUNDEN gedauert und wollte garned zuende gehen (fickt euch 'epische schlachten')...

Das feeling war einfach nur cooler. Alles war neu und unentdeckt. Man hat sich ohne Takke an Raggi herangewagt und als er lag schrien 40 Leute im TS und /g rum "JAAAAAA ER LIEGT ZOMG ER LIEGT", loot war da egal. 
Heute ist es einfach was anderes. Das Spiel ist älter, neue Leute dazugekommen etc. Wenn du dir einmal eine Gilde aufbaust mit der du Spaß hast, macht WoW genauso viel spaß wie früher / mehr spaß. 


Ich weiss nicht was ihr oldsql leute immer habt, mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut heute. Besonders der PvP Aspekt (auch wenn er mit LK wieder mieser wurde).




Schlussendlich kann man sagen das dass Spiel kontinuierlich (wie peinlich wenn das wort falsch ist zomg :S) verbessert wurde. Besonders das 10/25 man System ist etwas tolles. 10Man für die "Casuals" und 25 können die "Hardcore" Spieler dann machen. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "LQL NAXX EASYMODE" - naxx SOLL SO EINFACH SEIN.



Und die Instanzen sehen toll aus, gefallen mir teilweise sehr viel besser als pre.




E: Zu den Bossnerfs aus BC : Ich weiss nicht was es da schon wieder rumzuheulen gibt. So konnten auch mal Leute diese Inzen sehen die gerade neudazu kamen oder whatever. Gegen Ende macht man die doch eh nurnoch zum eq farmen. 

Und das Naxx wiederverwendet wurde mag faulheit von Blizz gewesen sein, viele freuts aber. Ich meine preBC hätten 3% der Spieler oder so naxx gecleared (wenn ned weniger)... lamed doch


----------



## FenDroGen (5. Januar 2009)

Diese ganzen Mimimi Threads gehen mir sowas von auf die Klötze!

Dann hört doch auf zu spielen!!!

Das richtige führe euch :

>Hier<


----------



## Exence (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Chill und mach das beste daraus, und wenn nicht hör einfach auf dann hast du die probleme nicht mehr.

Die Geschichte Von Jesus ist fast 1:1 mit der geschichte der Sonne zu vergleichen !!!


----------



## Èlun (5. Januar 2009)

Hast du WoW seit releas gespielt ? ohne jeglichen Patch ?
Bzw. dir ist doch bestimmt bewusst das 
Maraudon, Düsterbruch, Peschwingenhort, Zul'Gurub, Tempel und Ruinen von AQ und Naxxramas mit einem Patch nach und nach eingefügt wurden.


WoW gibts seit 23.11.2004 und Peschwingenhort (die erste "neue" Raid ini) kam am 03.08.2005, Naxxramas wurde erst am 21.06.2006 (12 Wochen) eingefügt.
Am Anfang war das bestimmt nicht anders wie für einen neu einsteiger jz bei WotLK. Alle die vor BC gespielt haben sind/waren einfach nur daran gewöhnt wie WoW Classic war und da jz im prinzip ein neues "WoW" (BC) und wieder ein "neues" (wotLK) kommt is es für diese Leute schwer nochmal von "vorne" anzufangen (im übertragenem Sinn).

Blizz hat bereits angekündigt das auch bei WotLK noch Raids kommen werden... schwerere ...
Wart doch einfach mal 3-5 Patchs ab un schau dann was aus WotLK geworden ist.


----------



## Kickersen (5. Januar 2009)

Zu ESL:

Hat für mich in WoW nichts verloren. Sollen bei Egoshootern bleiben die Jungs.


zu Naxx in WotLK:

Fand damals schon, das sie Naxx zu früh auf den "Markt geschmissen" haben


zu "Die Instanzen sind viel zu leicht geworden!":

10% der Spieler tippe ich auf Arena-Pro's
30% der Spieler tippe ich auf Pro-Raider
60% der Spieler zähle ich zu "Casual's"

Was soll ich mit einem Spiel wo 40% der Spieler ihr Gefallen dran finden und 60% auf kurz oder lang alles hinwerfen?
Ich finde es gut, das Klaus-Peter nach einem Tag Arbeit mal kurz eine Instanz besuchen kann,
wo er neben Spass und Zeitvertreib auch mal ein Erfolgserlebnis hat, obwohl er 
vielleicht nicht den Spellinterrupt auf die 1/100'tel Sekunde genau raus haut.


zu "Die Leute waren damals netter..."

Wenn man zu einem Großteil nur auf Egomane trifft, 
stumpft man anderen Mitspielern gegenüber automatisch erstmal ab. 
Es braucht mehr Zeit jemanden kennen zu lernen, weil man ungern seinen "Panzer" ablegt.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Soviel dummes rumgeheule und das schon am Anfang der Woche?
> 
> 
> Spiel preBC besser? oO? Habe preBC n811 priest gespielt und es war nicht besser. Es gab viele Bugs, es war viel farmen (hi@feuerresi für raggi allein schon), die BG wartezeiten waren LAAAAAAANGE, einige Klassen waren im PvP dermaßen OP, in den Raids ging es ohne weiteres einfach mal beim Bossfight afk rumzugimpen (sogar ich als healer :e), um eine Instanz von innen zu sehen musste man erstmal RIESIGE Vorarbeit leisten, AV hat STUUUUNDEN gedauert und wollte garned zuende gehen (fickt euch 'epische schlachten')...
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## culix (5. Januar 2009)

Jo naja früher wars besser hab ja nua mit WoW im september aufgehört weil wotlk rauskam denn ich find das dähmlich mit den dk und auch so einfach alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen.



Ähm nein, eher umgekehrt. 
Wo war denn Molten Core liebevoll designed bitte? Ein Loch mit viel zu viel Trash. Für bleibende schlechte Erinnerungen allerdings bestens geeignet.


----------



## Zyklo (5. Januar 2009)

Find auch das wow in letzter zeit ziemlich abkackt ich hab jz auch aufgehört, hab aber vor es mit warhammer zu probieren ...


----------



## Pandmm (5. Januar 2009)

Finde nicht das es mit wow berg ab wow ist wie es war das problem ist wow kannst nicht grossartig ändern 
früher war alles besser weill es neu war ich weiss wo ich meinen ersten 60 mach 3 monaten hatte das war ein abeneuter
der 2 war na ja war cool der 3 war ok der 4 war pflicht der 5 war arbeit 
was ich sagen möchte ist nicht wow wird schlchter die mentschen gewöhen sich an die  sachen es wird zum altag die instanzen wiederholen sich die taktiken bei den bossen es wird alles nur wiederholt 
was nicht schlecht sein soll ist halt so früher oder später wrid wow nicht mehr 10 mile leute haben sonder nur 2 aber galub das dauert noch paar jahre 
in wow bricht der alta ein nach paar jahren deshalb ist es irgendwann langwilig wie in rl gnaz einfach 

bis dann cu cu 

rechtschreibfähler könnt ihr behalten cu cu


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, eher umgekehrt.
> Wo war denn Molten Core liebevoll designed bitte? Ein Loch mit viel zu viel Trash. Für bleibende schlechte Erinnerungen allerdings bestens geeignet.


Molten Core, Orange und ein bisschen Schwarz, super designed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich andere inis in Nordend sehe dann sind die an manchen stellen ein bisschen mehr farbvielfältiger aber sonst naja, Nexus hauptsächlich blau usw.
Und eindeutig: In den pre BC inis gab es viel zu viel Trash
/sign tikume


----------



## Juryx (5. Januar 2009)

Die zahl der spieler die sich beschweren sind nicht so hoch wie nie zuvor, das sind nur die lautesten, jeder dem irgendwas nicht passt macht nen dämlichen forenthread auf und beschwert sich, aber nicht jeder dem das spiel gefällt macht einen thread auf und schreibt,, alles super" ,,is doch toll" ,,alles wunderbar".
WEnn denen was nicht passt sollen sie was anderes spielen, e gibt langsam mehr als genug von den Welt(of warcraft)untergangsthreads.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Januar 2009)

Da hier einige von naxx recyceln sprechen, das mit naxx steht in den warcraft büchern geschrieben, das naxx nach nordend fliegt, das ham die nich (nur) gemacht weils so einfacher is sondern weils in der story au so war/is


----------



## derwaynez (5. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, eher umgekehrt.
> Wo war denn Molten Core liebevoll designed bitte? Ein Loch mit viel zu viel Trash. Für bleibende schlechte Erinnerungen allerdings bestens geeignet.


Meiner Meinung nach ist MC eine der beste Instanzen überhaupt, hat mir selber zumindest sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Soviel mehr Trash als in anderen Instanzen gab es dort auch nicht. Aber muss ja nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## Nehar (5. Januar 2009)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Zu ESL:
> 
> Hat für mich in WoW nichts verloren. Sollen bei Egoshootern bleiben die Jungs.





http://www.esl.eu/de/games/ranking/activity/


Ich sehe da auch andere Sachen als Egoshooter. Icq, Poker, Wc3, Fifa, PES, C&C... ka was du hast



E: Worüber ich mich btw trodzdem freuen würde, wäre ein "Hero Modus" für die alten Instanzen. Wäre aber schwer umzusetzen. Wäre Raggi dann ein 5man Boss? Wie gut wär das EQ? Wenns zu einfach farmbar wäre, müsste man PvP EQ anpassen. Dadurch sind wir nächste woche dann bei 4000 Ausdauer auf Brust und Spielern mit 95k life 


Würd mich drüber freuen, wär aber schwer zu realisieren


----------



## Kankru (5. Januar 2009)

Es gibt einige Sachen die nerven:

-viele lassen den Tank net pullen, sondern stürmen vor (dann kommt ein "Ups, sorry! nur nach dem 3. mal glaubts keiner mehr)

-alle schreien sofort nach dem 80-Werden "ich will heros" ohne sich auch nur ein wenig zu equippen (Heros sind zu leicht!!!)

-PVP ist momentan so: Todesritter >>> all

-Mein Ingimount sollte bei aufheben gebunden sein, ICH darf ja auch kein Fliegenden Teppich ham!

-Nur noch AE ist wichtig

-Alle sch***** auf CC, kann echt net sein!

-Es gibt zu wenige "seltenere" Rezepte

-Mann muss totalen Müll für die Schulter-VZ machen, stur farmen dürfen wir nicht mehr...

-Viele DD-Caster rollen den Heilern alles weg

-Stirbt der Tank, muss es nicht whipe heißen (ich erinnere mich da an eine Sache - Burg U. HC- da hat der Unholy-DK einfach mal den Boss getankt, ich konnte locker gegenheilen)- was soll das?

-PVP Equip sieht kacke aus

-PVE Equip (normale Epics) ähnelt sich zu sehr untereinander, oft sinds nur andere Farben

Gibt noch einiges mehr, aber kein Bock so viel zu schreiben! xD
WoW ist im großen und ganzen viel zu einfach geworden, die Heroics sind zu wenig Heroisch!
Wenn ich da an BC denke, da war z.B. Schlabby kaum zu schaffen, wenn dmg gefehlt hat.
Oder das anfängliche gewhipe von 22:00h bis 01:00h in TDM hero.
Zu BC war es noch krass, wie alle nach CC geschrien haben, um in HCs gut durchzukommen.
Seit WotLk heißt es nur noch: "Suchen DDs" >>>> "Taktik beim Boss?" > "Voll DPS!" >>>> "Ende"
Nennt Blizz das Spielspaß? Gugg ma was ich erreicht habe! Uiiii toll, habe ich mit mein 11 andern 80ern auch schon!  ........   -.-
Wie auch immer, morgen läuft meine GC aus, mal guggn ob ich ne neue kauf....

MfG


----------



## Gaudi (5. Januar 2009)

@ TE 

Nur mal so :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naxx gibt es deshalb ein 2. mal weil : 1. es passt wunderbar in die Northrend Story
                                                      2. Blizzard sagte letztens noch sie wollen keine Inzen mehr machen die nur 5% sehen können ( und nein es zählen keine Fun-Runs mit 20 lvl höheren chars )
                                                          deshalb wurde Naxx wieder eingeführt damit es jeder mal sehen kann, denn es is ne Hammer inze
                                                      3. Es wurde von einem Grossteil der Communtity gewünscht den T3 Set Styles wieder in NAxx droppen zu lassen und b) Naxx in Northrend wieder eintzuführen


Ausserdem, ( ich spiele seit Februar 2006 ), kommt es einem oft so vor als wäre früher alles besser gewesen, weil viele vor Wow kein MMo gespielt hatten, und das neuartige alles erkunden und mit einem grossen Teil der Welt und vielen 1000 anderen Spieler Chars interagieren zu können so neu und ungewohnt war dass es einfach schon riesen fun gemacht hat in Crossroads zu stehen und mit lvl 15 duelle zu machen oder im /s chat zu labern ( alte Hasen werden wissen was ich mein ) !

Heute isses so dass viele eben schon ewig dabei sind und dieses Gefühl vermissen, hat aber NICHTS damit zu tun dass WOW schlechter wurde sondern einfach nicht mehr SOVIEL neues auf einmal bieten kann wie früher! 
Und ganz ehrlich in Punkto design is MC net wirklich der Burner !

Und viele die heute rummjammern die Inzen wären zu einfach, würde alleine bei dem versuch 40 mann zu koordinieren scheitern, und haben wohl grad ma Naxx 10er clear und gingen vor Wotlk nur Kara ^^!

Deshalb bleibt ma cool, wems nemmer gefällt kann ja aufhören zwingt euch keiner WoW zu spielen!
Früher war net alles besser nur neu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , wenn man alles nomma so zurücksetzen würd wies mit 1.2 oder 1.4 war, ach was würden die Leute die jetzt nach Classic schreien jammern pls gief Wotlk !


----------



## Ulikjin (5. Januar 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> .... wer hat den Naxx gesehen vor Wotlk? Jedenfals nicht viele Spieler




Laut WoW auf GIGA ca. 0,3 % aller Spieler...da spricht es ja für sich selbst das da was nicht rund gelaufen ist, oder?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh das WoW mit WotLK endlich "Casualgamer" und damit massenkompatibler geworden ist, denn wenn man WoW nicht als einziges Hobby betreibt, hat man immer das Nachsehen gehabt.
Zumal wir alle den selben Betrag jeden Monat zahlen -  also ist es nur fair wenn die Otto Normalverbraucher wie ich endlich mal die großen Instanzen zu sehen kriegen.
Was bestimmt auch mit reinspielt das der Schwierigkeitsgrad runtergeschraubt wurde ist eine gewisse Eitelkeit seitens Blizzard - mal ehrlich, welcher Designer will schon ne Instanz bauen, die dann nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler selbst sieht (und nicht auf Youtube)????

Ich find WotLK auf jeden Fall geil..und es hat mich von WAR wieder zu WoW zurückgebracht.


----------



## Grinsedrache (5. Januar 2009)

MC ist mir lieber als das heutige Naxx.

Warum ?  In Naxx kannste fröhlich reinholzen, früher oder später fällt der Mob schon um.  IN MC musste man sich an die Marks halten .  Früher gabs auch keine 12 Millionen Seiten wo man Taktiken nachschlagen konnte. Heute wird stur und idiotisch eine Taktik von der " berühmten " Gilde Z nachgespielt. Oh... der Boss is tot.. Hurra hurra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst die LK Heros sind ein Witz. Immer fröhlich AoE rein - Marks ? Wozu ? Druff und tot is der Trash / Boss. Langweilig.

BGs + Arena. So nützlich wie ein Pickel am Hintern. Viele S - wasweissich Träger dachten, das man sich damit automatisch Skill kaufen kann / konnte. Ich hab etliche Vollhorsts in normalen Inis auf 70 erlebt - frisch aus der Arena da rein. Da schlägt man freiwillig den Kopf auf den Tisch. 
PvP wie es momentan ist und war.. sorry ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber wir spielen hier keinen Shooter aus der ESL.

Heute haut dich jeder Hansdepp an, um ich ihn  " mal eben " durch Ini Z schleifen kann. Oder ob man ihm 5k Gold leiht fürs Epicfliegen. 

Es gibt sovieles im heutigen WoW, das mich schlicht und ergreifend nur noch ankotzt. Man könnte gar nicht soviel saufen wie man kotzen möchte.

bye bye WoW - die Pause ist schön.


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das es immer besser wird, warum müssen eigentlich - Egal wie das Spiel ist IMMER Leute flamen, vorher hieß vor BC wars besser, aber vor BC wurde gesagt das es was Neues geben soll... Mal ehrlich Leute entweder ihr spielt es so wie es ist oder lasst es sein -_- Aber was will man machen es wird immer Leute geben die flamen und wegen GENAU DIESEN Leuten WIRD das Spiel letztendlich Scheiße ...


----------



## pixler (5. Januar 2009)

Hm ich fand wow pre bc auhc besser, doch ich muss schon sagen, das blizz vorallem im bereich der q sich viel mehr mühe als in bc gegeben hat. Und zu thema inzen, zu anfang ( ich spreche von mc etc nicht naxx) waren die inzen wie mc  recht einfach aufgebaut. Dies war aber nur der anfang, mit bwl aq und naxx änderte sich das jedoch meiner meinung nach enorm. Neue bossarten kamen ins spiel etc. Meiner meinung nach war diese zeit die sternstunde wows. Mit bc änderte sich fast alles. Nur noch so kurze 5er inzen, die unter einer std durchgespielt waren etc. Da waren die q so einfach und einfallslos gestaltet. In wotlk finde ich die q recht abwechslungsreich. Auch die aufmachung passt besser zu wow classik als die von bc. Vorallem die bossen hatten in bc an reiz verloren ( meiner meinung nach) vllt lag das auch daran, dass man daran gewöhnt war, sich mit 50 meter hohen feuerlords, riesigen schwarzen drachen oder irgendwelche alten gottheiten herum zu schlagen und das daher die bossen in bc meiner meinung nach nicht die erwartungen erfüllten. Das blizz Naxx wieder eingeführt bzw verlagert hat, halte ich daher für sehr gelungen, da es storytechnisch sehr gut zu zu wotlk ( über den schwierigkeitsgrad wurde ja schon alles gesagt).    

Mein Fazit: Wow classik gefiel mir am besten, von der aufmachung, dem pve etc, dann kam mit bc ein aus meienr sicht tiefpunkt in der wow geschichte und mit wotlk beginnt blizz wieder an alte wow zeiten anzuknüpfen. Sei es questtechnisch oder im pve bereich ( liegt daran, dass naxx für mich eine der besten inzen, neben aq40, in ganz wow ist), auch im pvp bereich hat sich viel getan, wobei der in bc schon recht gut war.


----------



## Dropz (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finds gut so wie es ist


----------



## Kytrill (5. Januar 2009)

Naja ich persönlich finde nicht, dass das Spiel immer schlechter wird sondern die Community. Dies liegt sicherlich auch an der hohen Spielerzahl aber leider ist es so dass man sich vor Leuten die Gold wollen, was weis ich was wollen ( Ninjaloot lässt grüssen) oder aber Leute die Gold verkaufen oder der Meinung sind einem sagen zu müssen wie man zu spielen hat weil alles andre "nooby" ist, kaum noch retten kann.(und das obwohl sie die Klasse selber nie über lvl 5 rausgespielt haben). 
Naja Spiel nach wie vor gut, Community grösstenteils fürn allerwertesten. (und bevor Flames diesbezüglich kommen, ich spiele nicht mehr)


----------



## Serthil (5. Januar 2009)

von den sppielern PRE BC haben weniger leute naxxramas gesehn als in BC leute sunwell gesehn haben.
@TE:
wenn du mit classic wow naxx clear hattest und es somit kennst, dein pech, bzw damals glück.

80% der q: töte 5 wölfe, tja ich weiß net wo du questest aber da wo ichs mache sind eher 20% quests ála töte 5 wölfe >.>
außerdem hat sich die story um einiges verbessert, man nehme drachenöde oder sturmgipfel, wo man quasi scho alles über ulduar content erfährt.... :>
naxx is ein einsteiger raid, der auch "casuals" raidcontent bieten soll. wenn du ne herausforderung willst, mach das anub'arak archievement bevor es generft wird oder töte sartharion im 10er mit 3 drachen am leben.

wenn du das schon hast, dann mach mal was andres als wow zocken, und warte auf 3.1.
die meisten leute ham das nämlich noch nicht, und dami tmein ich über 60%.

was wirklich stört sind sachen wie der jejnkins titel oder archievements die 40 ehrfürchtige rufe (aka 24/7 gaming) erfordern...nein danke, aber das muss man ja net machen.

sofern, nein finde net das es bergab geht. früher wars vl besser, aber zB klassen changes machen das wieder weg.


----------



## Rollfl (5. Januar 2009)

irgendwie....habt ihr spielprobleme...
ich der festen überzeugung das wotlk viel besser ist als BC aber...ansichtssache

ausserdem passt alles genau so wie es ist

mit diesem thread gehts bergab: also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur wieder das selbe sagen wie sonst auch immer....wenn es euch keinen spass mehr macht spielt es nicht so einfach ist das.
klar gibts sachen die früher besser waren und es gibt auch sachen die früher schlechter waren.das spiel ändert sich ständig und entwickelt sich weiter und jeder hat eine eigene meinung zu jeder änderung die passiert und wenn zu viele änderungen kommen die einem nicht gefallen muss man halt aufhören zu spielen.also der TE regt sich auf daß blizz sich nichts neues ausdenkt und alte instanzen "recycelt" mit naxx.
das stimmt zwar in der theorie aber praktisch hat doch kaum einer im classic WoW jemals naxx gemacht von daher ist es sicher für 90% der spieler mit WotlK das erste mal gewesen daß sie in naxx waren also wo ist das problem?die instanz an sich ist nicht neu aber da rein zu gehen ist sicher für die meisten neu.und allen die das zu leicht finden kann ich nur sagen das hat blizz ja extra so gemacht damit mehr leute das auch mal sehen können und es kommen noch etliche patches bis zur nächsten erweiterung von WoW und da kommt dann auch wieder anspruchsvollerer content für die pro gamer also nicht aufregen.


----------



## Wrigor (5. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass das Exploiting vom feinsten war.


----------



## DonkeyMan (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, irgendwann wird es mit WoW bergab gehen! Nur wann ist die Frage?
Wenn es um den WoW Erfolg geht, dann geht es im Moment echt nicht bergab. Und auch spielerisch gesehen sind viele Sachen besser als mit dem UrWoW auch wenn andere schlechter geworden sind. Spieltechnisches liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters.

Persoehnlich glaube ich dennoch, dass die Anzahl der Spieler aber abnimmt auch wenn die Anzahl der Abonommenten zunimmt.
Ich begegne immer mehr Leuten die MultiBoxing betreiben und Blizzard hat ja auch so einige Anreize fuer Mutliboxing gemacht (Reittier & 300% XP z.B.). Fragt man sich natuerlich ob das nicht mit absicht war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende gilt doch eh nur, wems Spass macht soll es spielen. Und fuer die Anderen gibt es genug alternativen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (5. Januar 2009)

Das ist so Subjektiv wie jeder die Farbe rosa liebt.

BC war nicht der Oberhammer, aber gerade den Punkt Atmosphäre haben sie in WotlK wieder gerettet. 

Zu Raids: Ich bin froh darüber nicht 6 std. pro Tag kellern zu müssen um alle Raids vernünftig miterleben zu dürfen.
Die Qualität der Raidinstanzen hat sich meiner Ansicht nach verbessert udn warte ienfach mal ab was Ulduar und Zitadelle noch mitbringen bevor gleich ein Vergleich zu ZA kommt, was ja auch erst nachgepatcht wurde.

Die meisten die so extrem negativ von WOW reden haben es meiner Meinung eifnach genug gespielt. Manchen fehlt nunmal der Reiz der am Anfang da war, den bekommt man aber nicht wieder in dem man 2 Jahre weiterhin bei pre BC geblieben wäre. WOW entwickelt sich nunmal weiter und wer jetzt immernoch pre BC nachtrauert soltle  WOW besser sein lassen.


----------



## dascairon (5. Januar 2009)

Es geht eindeutig Bergab die neuen Inis und Raids zu leicht. Keine klasse is mehr einzigartig jede sau kann aoe das war mal das was nen mage ausgemacht hat nu könn es sogar schurken ich spiel wenn so weiter geht nich mehr lange


MFG DasCairon


----------



## Iwarsnet (5. Januar 2009)

ich finde naxx persönlich sehr cool.  ich konnte früher nicht naxx gehen weil ich nicht so viel spiele wie andere... jetzt habe ich die chance die alten bosse nochmal zu sehen und dabei eine gewisse herausforderung haben.
mit dem content patch wird es sicher wieder schwieriger das eqq zu erfarmen. also nicht rummeckern sondern mal bisschen warten.

und balancetechnisch wird sich das auch alles einreihen...


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. Januar 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> WOW entwickelt sich nunmal weiter und wer jetzt immernoch pre BC nachtrauert soltle  WOW besser sein lassen.


sehe ich auch so


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich weis ganicht was ihr habt also mir macht WOW spaß vielleicht spielt ihr alle nur schon zu lange.


----------



## Minastry (5. Januar 2009)

Es ist echt erstaunlich wie oft man ein und denselben Thread eröffnen kann und bekommt auch noch 1:1 dieselben Antworten. Spielt endlich wieder des Spielspasses wegen und hört auf mit diesen wirklich völlig sinnfreien Geposte. 

Foren scheinen nur noch Ansammlungen von Flamern, Wichtigtuern und RL Losern zu sein, so böse das klingt. Die vielen netten darunter scheinen langsam echt völlig unterzugehen. Wirklich schade....

PS: Es gibt natürlich auch fundierte Flames gegen Blizz, aber sie sind zu selten.

Ontopic:

Spiele erst seit BC und habe eigentlich immer viel Spaß gehabt, konnte auch in alle Bereiche einmal reinschnuppern und bin bei der Vielfalt der Klassen geblieben und level einfach noch hin und wieder gerne. 

Ich habe damals bei einem Freund zuschauen dürfen, als der Hort und MC geraidet wurden. Mit schönen Design, hatten die verglichen mit den heutigen, aber nicht viel zu tun sorry.

Spielt solange es Spaß macht, tut es das nicht, macht ihr was falsch. Rat sucht euch ein anderes Game, es gibt so viele Hdro, Warhammer Online Lineage, Runes of Magic und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (5. Januar 2009)

Bei den ganzen Leuten die sich ständig beschweren frage ich mich echt wie Blizzard steigende ABO-Zahlen bekannt geben kann. Entweder ihr seit konsequent und beendet eure WOW-Laufbahn oder ihr seht ein das ihr euch im Inneren mit dem was Blizzard anbietet abgefunden habt.


----------



## Mace (5. Januar 2009)

mhh...classic WoW war schon ne feine Sache :-)
Als bc rauskam fand ich nur den Black temple toll sonst war bc wirklich nur müll finde ich.

Aber Wotlk macht mir sehr viel spaß.
Begründung: Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich wieso es mir so gefällt..liegt wohl an den Gebieten die mir alle sehr gut gefallen ^.^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich seh das eigentlich anders, da ich mich über die ganzen neuen sachen freue. Gut, so n schwachsinn, das Schlachtruf die pala segen überbufft hätte nicht sein müsen, aber ich finds besser als vorher...


----------



## Sylvanas (5. Januar 2009)

Könnt mich jetz ne Seite auslassen was an wotlk wunderbar gemacht wurde, aber das wurde hier ja schon mehrmals genannt, deshalb komme ich gleich zum negativen teil, also eher pvp:

Mir persönlich stellen sich einfach ein paar fragen über sachen, die ich einfach nicht begreifen kann.

Meine frage ist WIESO.......?^^

- Wieso stellen die sonen Gimp pve - boss da in wintergrasp hin, wo jeder depp eben mal mit bissl luck sein 2k wertung arenateil holen kann??? Kann einfach nicht verstehen wieso blizz nicht merkt, dass sie so vielen arena-"pros" das arena feeling versauen. Jeder erwartet doch gleichberechtigung! Wieso sollte also "A" 2.5k arenapunkte ausgeben, für die er wochen arena gemacht, um nen teil zu bekommen, welches "B" WIRKLICH mit LUCK in den arsch geschoben bekam??? (ich weiss, dass das pveler, die sich über sonen teil freuen, net verstehen können was ich meine).

- Wieso kann es dazu kommen, dass es so ein krasses unbalancing im pvp gibt? Ich meine jeder hoffte doch wieder auf ein faires pvp wo jede klasse ne chance hat zu bestehen. Wie kann es also sein, dass die nach der testzeit so ein mist aufspielen? will mir wer erzählen, dass die nicht gemerkt haben, dass der rogue den stoffie in paar sek niedermetzelt? oder dass es unmenschlich ist, dass der warri mit seinem instant hinrichten nen diszi 12k critten kann? 
... wenn ich da was zu sagen hätte, hätte ich ein schlechtes gewissen shadows, wls etc sowas aufzutischen. die werden scho ausbalancieren könnte man sagen, aber fakt ist, dass jetz für einige schon mal die erste saison gelaufen ist und es nichts zu holen für die gibt (ausser archa luckboss lol).


Also im grunde wotlk gelungen ausser paar mängel die man hätte beheben können/müssen.

lg syl


----------



## Erzfeind (5. Januar 2009)

Es geht bergab? Wir sind schon tief im Tal angekommen.
Wer dieses asoziale mainstream Spiel noch konsumiert muss sich nicht wundern wenn bald irgendwelche Ingameandeutungen über ein sehr bekanntes leckeres Bier (ich empfehle helles Bier) über den Weg laufen.

Ich wär so gerne Trillionäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääär, dann wär mein Konto niemals leer.


----------



## Anoth (5. Januar 2009)

Ansich finde ich, das blizzard viele gute ideen ins spiel gesteckt hatt, allerdings auch bei mir die frustration aufkommt.
Ich habe es damals recht okay gefunden cockblocker ein zu bauen, diesen sogenannten preusdo content war man wenginstens mit beschäftigt, wir haben sehr lange gebraucht bis wir endlich kelthuzad down hatten vor bc, es war alles wesentlich lustiger und der spaß faktor war insgesamtm sehr hoch.
Mit TBC gab es eine revolution in sachen quests:
zum einen einige neue arten von quests und tägliche quests. einige wirklich inovative ideen für dungeons aund raids.
es gab allerdings relativ wenige hürden in sachen raids die nur an arbit bedarfen sondern viel mehr nahe zu unmöglich waren:
Alle raider mussten wie die bescheuerten heroics farmen so das wir magtheridon vor dem ersten enrf gescheit legen konnten, an sich in guter ansatz die spieler ins ganze gehen zu lassen, war blizzard dann für den raid anfang aber dann doch zu gewagt so das sie es mehrmal abschwächten.
Dasselbe galt für tempest keep: Kealthas war nicht schaffbar vor 2.1 und vashj hatt einem bei jedem try kopfscmerzren gemacht als sie mit eienr rage von kelthuzad, der positions abhänigkeit von C'thun und der tödlichkeit von Nefarian den Raid zerüflückt hatt bis man es dann gerade so mit 2 spielern noch am leben schaffte sie in die tiefen zurück zu jagen.
Natürlich durfte das ncith so bleiben und es folgten wircklich einige gravierende nerfs im lafe der zeit, wobei ich einige auch verstehe um das ganze zugänglicher zu machen.
Dann wurde aber die neue politik von blizzard deutlich: für alle schaffbar. der Tempel war ein witz, meiens errachtens hätte man gut ssc/tk mit hyjal und dem tempel tauschen können, hp anglaichen etc. aber mich hatt es doch getroffen.
Sunwell war dann schon besser, obwohl mir bewusst war, als wir bei muru katastrophale probleme hatten, dies für normal spieler nie schaffbar wäre.
Den 30% hp nerf fand ich dann auch nciht mehr schlimm, schließlich hatte so jeder normal spieler, der zu diesemzeitpunkt den tempel clear hatte auch ganz geschmeidig nochmal KJ ansehen konnte. ich dachte mri immer: von nciths kommt nichts, wer alles sehen will, hätte sich anstrengen können, und das war mit dem 30% nerf patch wirklcih nciht dass problem wenn man ein wenig ergeiz hatte als wir dann mit alts nach sunwell gegangen sind.

Nun ist lichking, ich dachte mir das sie einfach anfangen, aber dann die heroics auf normal ini nevouir herabsenken und die raids auf heroic nevoui hätte ich nciht gedacht. JEDER der mehr als 5 std. die woche zeit hatt hatt den content clear, das ist teilwese schno traurig.
Wie gesagt, sie haben ein paar gute ideen gehabt, aber mir als altem naxxramas gänger tut es in der seele weh das DAS, was für das ganz große böse, die "fucking crown of raiding" (orginal zitat eiens gilden mitglieds) nun als baby-wickeltisch verwended wird ist echt hart.
Wir haben in der 3. ID alles ohne probleme in heroic gear zu 8t gelegt, dasslbe mit malygos und satharion: malygos hatt die innovation leute die vor dem pc einschlafen zu töten, aber das ist deffinitiv ncith neu, jeder der ein bisschen die augen auffmacht und nicht mit den letzten honks, die nicht kappiert haben das chain-heal auf der 1 leigt und man es durch hämmern muss, mitnimmt wird man ihn legen.
Klar, blizzard könnte jetzt sagen "wie sollen dann neue leute mit raiden anfangen?" - nun, theretisch könnte man alte raids zuerst passen müssen, wie beispielsweise in EQ2 (damals zumindestens, ka wie es jetzt ist), aber das passt blizzard mit ihrem evigen "ITEM! ITEM! ITEM! ITEM! ITEM!" geduelle janicht in den krebs.
ABER ich glaube das man auch mit heroics lernt wie man seine klasse spielt, weil man ja auch wenn man nix mehr aaus herois braucht dort rien geht oder mit twinks durch die HoL rennt und dann auch mal dem einen oder anderen nachwugs heal shammy sagt das man doch bitte imemr riptide verwenden solle da es nunmal die castzeit der einzig sinnvollen sprüche in heros reduziert und das CH auf den tank zu spammen einfach mana uneffizient ist und viel zu lange dauert.

Naja, as waren meien 2 minutes of flame

MfG Lync, EU-Magtheridon


----------



## Sûmy (5. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.




zu 2 ??

mage hats solo geshafft des militärsviertel !


----------



## Amadox (5. Januar 2009)

wie war das? 11.5 mio accounts?   klar, hier im buffed forum und anderen wow foren lieste nur noch geheule, das sind vll 500k spieler wenns hochkommt denens stinkt, die restlichen 11 mio sagen nix, denn die sind mit spielen beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache "mit wow gehts bergab" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (5. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist MC eine der beste Instanzen überhaupt, hat mir selber zumindest sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Soviel mehr Trash als in anderen Instanzen gab es dort auch nicht. Aber muss ja nicht jedem gefallen.



eigentlich ist die Aussage der beste Indikator, das der Jammerer-Te wieder keine Ahnung hat
08/15-Bossdesign das Simpelheitsgrad spätere Instanzen nur noch für die Trashgruppen getaugt hat
vorallem, gleich viel Trash? Is klar, so Aussagen kommen auch nur zustande wenn man lang nicht mehr da war
eigentlich die erste 25´ger, weil mehr mussten nicht aktiv da sein, der Rest konnte Follow wo dran stehn oder nebenher Buch lesen

Mal echt, den Kern hätte jeder Praktikant während seinen 2 Wochen da neben dem Kaffee kochen machen können, solche Level baut man meistt nur um zu schauen wie der Editor funtktioniert

aber Jammerer können nicht denken, nur jammern
sonst könnten die auch mal Alternativen nennen oder einfach nur Objektiv sein, aber das beist sich halt
es gibt genug Vehikel-Quest oder sonstige, leßt mal die Text oder spielt andere RPGs, als ob die in der Menge von den Questen sich nicht zum Guten Teil auch aus Sammel das, Töte des zusammensetzen

Und ach ja
Wenn bei euerer Freundesliste da 2 aufgehört haben heißt das garnix


----------



## Hjeld (5. Januar 2009)

ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle wollt? Wo war pre BC denn besser? Das problem an PRE BC war einfach das alles zu viel zeit gekostet hat und diese zeit hatten sehr viele menschen nicht, farmen etc und die raids waren viel zu lang. Darauf hat Blizzard reagiert damit die auch die leute erfolgserlebnisse kriegen die nicht so viel zeit haben.
Und so leute wie ihr macht wow kaputt immer nur rumheulen grauenhaft, spielt doch guild wars?!
Ich find wotlk macht echt spass sehr gelungen man muss nicht mehr den ganzen tag farmen, hat auch seine vorteile das man weniger an wow gebunden ist


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Ronas schrieb:


> @topic: ja!! Daher spiele ich Hdro!!


Werd ich auch lad grade den Spielclient für den Testacc runter und langweil mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (6. Januar 2009)

wann checkt ihr das endlich, man das nervt. 

Also:

Wow geht nicht bergab sondern man selber. Ich meien das so, das man irgwendwann satt ist. Wenn alles neu ist , ist es geil...so dann hat man positive Gefühle und irgendwann kommt nen Tiefpunkt...es wird halt langweilig das ist normal.Ausser Sex

Und zum Thema mit liebe zum Detail....die neue welt ist mitdestens genauso gut wie classic....es kommt einen nur noch alle skomisch vor weil man unbewusst erkennt das es nur ums farmen und items geht.Früher wats geil weil alles neu war...jetzt ist es alt.auch wenn nen add on kommt, das Grundspiel ist das selber und das ist der Knackpunkt warum es langweiliger wird.


----------



## Seko! (6. Januar 2009)

Naja vor BC hat mir WoW auch besser gefallen, was nicht heißt das BC so grausig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, hab mich gut eingelebt ins BC Schema ( war Pre BC nicht lange dabei ).

Dann kam Wotl... das wars dann auch schon. WoW hat mir gar keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.

Es ist nicht mehr DAS WoW für mich. 

Naja und auch ich sagte anschließend... Adios WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -M-i-k-E (6. Januar 2009)

World of Casualcraft ........................ lame...



stimme dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> wann checkt ihr das endlich, man das nervt.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Das und teilweise die Community. Aber um hier mal WoW zu verteidigen: In Northrend haben sie sich echt mühe gegeben. Nur nach 3 Jahren WoW (mit Pausen) hatte ich einfach genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

also mir macht WoW NOCH zurzeit spaß , blizz muss sich aber was einfallen lassen um dauerhaft leute an dem spiel zu fesseln *gg*
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MicroMatix (6. Januar 2009)

ich muss auch sagen dass mir WoW immer noch gefällt, zwar gibt es halt Sachen die Blizz etwas vernachlässigt hat aber im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit Wotlk^^. Muss jedoch gestehen dass ich die WoW classic Zeiten nicht miterlebt habe, deswegen kann ich da wohl nicht sehr groß mitreden ob es bergab geht mit WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khard (6. Januar 2009)

Blizz ist zu faul!

Arena is unbalanced.. / die neuen Arenen sind buggy.. z.B Dalaran mitte.. jedes mal bleibt ein Pet dort hängen..

und das schlimmste sind so seltsame sachen, Strand der Uralten.. allis immer first attack.. why nicht abwechselnd ?

PvE komplett macht man in 3days durch.. und dann hat man irgendwann keinen bock mehr.. nya mal schauen.. 

bei Ebay Acc reinhauen^^

nya ich denke da hören viele auf...


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke blizz hat einige sachen verschlechtert:

   -equipdesign: alles sieht gleich (beschissen) aus, sogar pvp-epics

   -pvp: 1.das belohnungssystem ist grauenhaft und gefällt wohl niemandem
            2.Belagerungsmaschinen nervern nur und sind überflüssig(ein feature das keiner will)

   -pve: 1. Ein kopiertes Naxxramas ist doch wohl ein schlechter witz!
            2."Koordination statt Power" ist einfach ein schlechtes Prinzip. Es führt dazu dass jeder greenie high-end instanzen gehen kann mit den selben chancen wie high-end equipte  
               Spieler oder etwa dazu dass einzelne Dungeons/Raids oder Teile davon solo oder zu zweit schaffbar sind.
            3.Ein Raid mit PvP-loot ist nicht so die beste Idee (archavons Kammer)      

   -Dalaran: Ist ein flopp, die stadt sieht bescheuert aus, man kann nicht fliegen, es gibt keine bank und kein AH und es laggt wie sau.

Allerdings hat blizz auch sachen verbessert:

   -Leveling: Die neuen Levelgebiete sind einfach sehr schöne gemacht, insbesondere die Background-melo

   -Erfolgssystem: Zwar kopiert aber trotzdem gut.

   -Dungeons: Einige der neuen Inis sind sehr schön und atmosphärisch. (Raids außenvorgelassen, die sind bisher alle shit)

   -Grafik: Brauch ich wohl nix dazu zu sagen


Zusammenfassung: Blizzard hat mit wotlk einige fehlgriffe eingeführt, die dem spiel sicher abträglich sind. Gleichzeitig wurden aber auch gute und schöne Inhalte eingefügt auch wenn die negativen Aspekte sicher überwiegen. Allein auf diesen Tatsachen beruhend hat sich wow aus meiner sicht eher etwas verschlechtert, trotzdem ist wow anderen spielen immer noch weit vorraus.Außerdem sind Sachen die dem einen als grauenhaft erscheinen für manchen anderen verlockend (belagerungsmaschinen,...). Ich muss an dieser Stelle allerdings davor warnen, Sachen die nicht verändert wurden als Verschlechterung anzusehen. Man nehme zum Beispiel die Killquests (Töte 20... und kehre zu... zurück).
Das war schon immer so und war schon immer gut(sowas sind meine lieblingsquests). Denn mal ehrlich : Wenn man Stundenlang in Nagrand Rumläuft und die lokalen Wildtiere-Tötungsquests erledigt, und das bei lauschiger Technomusik.. da geht einfach NICHTS drüber

Meine (subjektive) Meinung:
Das Equipdesign und das kopierte Naxxramas sind tatsächlich GRAUENHAFT und ich könnte kotzen. Was mich auch mit am meisten ärgert ist, dass es keinen Karaähnlichen Marken-farm-Raid gibt, Naxx sollte dies wohl darstellen ist aus meiner sicht aber deftig misslungen. Auch die Differenzierung der Marken halte ICH für beschissen.
Naja ich warte auf den nächsten content-patch vielleicht wird ja alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten hätte ich schon gute gründe um mit wow aufzuhören denn wenn es so weitergeht macht es mir nicht mehr lange Spaß auch wenn ich fast alle meine Freunde in WOW habe.

So far
Euer Dps-geiler destro-warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaensis (6. Januar 2009)

So.. ich nehm mir jetzt auch ma zeit für ne Antwort da ich dieser Meinung (wenn auch aus anderen Gründen) an sich nur zustimmen kann.


Erstmal kann man sagen das WoW pro Monat bei 11millionen spielern einen mehr als abnormalen Gewinn abwerfen, das man nicht noch zusätzlich ein Add on rausbringen muss, Content Patches würdens auch tun, aber das lustige ist doch wie Add ons verkauft werden.

Erst einmal gucken wir wie es früher war. WoW war das erste MMorpg seiner Art, und hatte auch anfangs wenig content. Dann kamen zu Onyxia, MC, dann BWL, dann Zul Gurub, und AQ so wie das ganze gebiet Silithus und schluss endlich NAXX!

Alles kostenfrei. Dann kam Burning Crusade, am Spiel hat sich nichts geändert. Diesmal wurde nicht viel nachgeliefert, klar gut die Sonneninsel, aber das wars auch schon, der Rest wurde von Anfang an versprochen. Ich muss sagen ich fand das Add on gut, vor allem Flugmoutns fand ich eine erhebliche Erleichterrung. Aber allem in allem hat man ähnlich viel für weniger bezahlt. ICh habe nie allen Content gesehen aber das ist ein anderes THema.

Gucken wir uns Wrath of the Lich King an. HEY eine neue Heldenklasse BOAAA und dafür MUSS ich ein ADD on kaufen.

Viele haben wohl vergessen, viele werdens nie gewusst haben, aber diese Heldenklasse die jetzt als aufreißer gilt, wurde ursprünglich für die Release Version angekündigt und dann doch gestrichen. Und jetzt bekommt man sie nur fürs Bezahlung, obwohl man es quasi schon mit der Release Version bezahlt hat (wird nicht bis zum Release fertig, anchgerüstet). Das gleiche gilt für Schlachten mit Belagerrungen. die wurden auch mal versprochen.. vorm release.... 

Im Grunde ist Warcraft Wotlk kein  Add on, sondern es sind Sachen die versprochen wurden beim release, und das wir dafür extra zahlen müssen ist eine frechheit, denn das finde ich macht WoW irgendwie schlecht.


Aber ist WoW durch Wotlk schlechter geworden? ich sage Stumpf nein. Ich finde es ist besser geworden. Klar es ist einfacher, aber was wollt ihr denn? Ich bin nicht der Meinung das in WoW je viel skill verlangt wurde. Im Grunde bestand es immer und imemr wieder aus equipment farming. Klar ein paar Bosse waren schwerer als andere, aber im grunde ist man etliche male gewhiped weil das Manareg der Heiler nicht ausreichte, weil der dmg zu low und ähnliches. Und das war keine Sache an mangelndem können, sondern eine Sache der Equipabhängigkeit. Diese Sache hat Blizz mit Wotlk, ausfersehen oder beabsichtigt sei mal dahingestellt, geändert. Und ich finde das gut, und ich finde es macht das Spiel besser, denn es geht nicht mehr darum das man etliche Stunden in isntanzen verbringt um das Equip zu farmen sondern es reicht den encounter verstanden zu haben (was meiner Meinung nach auch der Sinn der Sache sein sollte, ein Rätsel das man gelöst hat löst man auch nicht immer wieder nur weil der Bleistift neu angespitzt werden muss). 

Was Wotlk bietet ist ein Witz, das ist richtig wir kaufen es mit Naxx und der Eiskrone, aber natürlich ist die Eiskrone noch nicht fertig, wir könnten ja ein richtiges Add on kaufen XD.

ANderer seids müsst ihr euch auch mal fragen was ihr von dem Spiel erwartet. Gerade die Hardcore Gamer die nach einer Woche nach mehr COntent geschriehen haben, weil sie ihren Equipvorsprung mal wieder nicht ausbauen konnten. ICh glaube kaum das einer von euch vorher 4 jahre ein und das selbe Spiel gespielt. 4 Jahre lang spielt ihr nun ein Rollenspiel welches nunmal auch ein Rollenspiel bleiben wird, und was bringt es euch das teuerste Steak vorzusetzen wenn ihr es euch mit aller macht in den Mund stopft um dann zu schreien "wo bleibt der Nachschlag?" Das euch WOW innerhalb von 4 Jahren mal nicht mehr flasht ist doch normal, das die Entwickler sich nicht ständig neues ausdenken können auch (gut ich denke Blizz sollte bei dem Geld dringendst mehr Personal eisntellen aber das ist was anderes) Die SPiele die sich solange halten schaffen das in der Regel durch PvP was, ich bedauere es sehr, in WoW ein Witz ist, die SPieler aber auch nicht interessiert. Spiele die neu sind und innovativ haben mehr als ein Jahr entwicklugnszeit. WoW versucht pro Jahr ein Add on rauszuhauen mit kleineren neuen Instanzen usw. COntent zu liefern, was glaubt ihr wie innovativ der unter dem Zeitdruck wird? Das einzige was Wotlk gemacht hat war das Spiel auf ein Casual niveau zu bringen, wos nicht mehr darum geht jeden tag 10 Stunden inner Raidinstanz zu sein und noch mehr buffood zu farmen dami der Raid es endlich schafft genug dps für den encoutner zu bringen, sondern es darum geht den encounter zu verstehen und zu schaffen. Und wenn ich da an den dritten Boss aus Turm Utgard denke, und daran denke wie ich mit random Gruppen drinne war die es einfach nicht geschnallt haben denke ich das es so weit in ordnung ist. Ich finde auch nicht das die Instanzen liebloser wirken als vorher, aber das sich die DInge wiederholen sit normal, denn es arbeiten evt. 100 leute an so einem encounter , gut mit rgafik usw. mehr aber ich meine von der mechanik her (Wenn nicht evt. sogar weniger) und es versuchen 11millionen spieler diesen encoutner zu knacken und wenn es nur einer schafft steht es auf irgendeiner Internetseite und der Rest, der ggbf. nie von alleine drauf gekommen wäre wie das zu schaffen ist schreit "ih wie einfach".  

Also wenn ihr ne Herausforderrung in WoW sucht, versucht besser als die SPieler zu sein, denn das ist wesentlich schwerer alsn ein System zu knacken was man dannach stupide abfarmt. 

ps: zu der Zeile du bist früher aus Spaß in Inis gegangen.. wenns kein Spaß amcht spiels nicht, wie egsagt 4Jahre für ein SPiel sit eig. eh zu lange, und ps: die Alten Dungeons gibts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in dem Sinne, wenn die Spieler anfangen umzudenken wird Blizz evt. auch umdenken müssen, aber solange es alle nur als PvE spiel sehen wird WoW so stupide und Blizz so dreist in Dem Verkaufen von Addd ons bleiben wie es ist. Das Guildhousing was versprochen wurde, wurde bis heute ebenfalls nicht erfüllt (wie die anderen Heldenklassen) aber da ja alle nur neue Instanzen wollen, weil man beim PvP ja flexibel sein muss wird das Spiel nicht besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hakuna MAtata

ps: Warcraft 3 ist bis heute erfolgreich weil die SPieler geniale und immer wieder neue Maps erschaffen, nicht weil Blizz das Spiel noch so groß verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bei WoW wird mehr geschriehen als SInnvolle Veränderrungen geschaffen.


ps: Was ist nochmal ist euer Problem daran das Leute die den Skill haben Content shcaffen? warum soll man als SPieler erst tausend mal in innis gehen die man egchafft hat damit man in die nächsten kann? Was habt ihr für ein Problem damit das Spieler das gleiche Equip haben wie ihr, nur weil ihr mehr spielt, ihr solltet im Skill vorraus sein nicht vom Equip. Das man evt. Individuell sein will kann ich verstehen, da fehlt in WoW fehl zu viel, (bei release wurden auch tatoos versprochen *pfeif*) aber warum wollt ihr einen Vorteil haben nur weil ihr länger spielt. ich mein ihr verlangt quasi das eure CHaracktere durch Spielzeit allein stärker werden. Ich hab nämlich das Gefühl das wenn man durch so und so tausend stunden spielen viel cooler aussehen könnte als andere, sich immer noch alle beschweren würden das das nicht reicht, weil sie ja trotz längerere spielzeit und mangelndem skill nicht besser sind als "greenies" so long.


----------



## Lurgg (6. Januar 2009)

Ich stimme dem TE zu 100% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist einfach nichtmehr so wie früher, damals, mein char hat nach unzählbaren stunden endlich die maximalstufe 60 erreicht und ich fing an, für mein 1. mount zu farmen, mich mit dem spieler gegen spieler system vertraut zu machen

alle waren noobs (an dieser stell möchte ich gerne auf Diesen Thread verweisen).

WoW war damals einfach EPISCH, nicht episch im sinne von uh bling bling lila item goil (wobei, die haben ja seit mitte bc auch keine bedeutung mehr) sondern einfach episch, die hintergrundmusik, die ersten raiderfahrungen, usw

klar, das kann man mit einer erweiterung nichtmehr erreichen, aber wie der te schon sagte, blizzard macht das spiel mit jedem addon langweiliger und nimmt die epische spannung von wow einfach raus.

auch hier möchte ich nochmal ein video posten, ein video einer alten raid gilde, vor allem das intro finde ich sehr cool und es spiegelt ein wenig die alten zeiten wieder, wer's sich anschauen möchte: hier klicken



ich wünsch mir das alte WoW zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (6. Januar 2009)

natürlich geht es bergab, schon seit TBC nur leider merkt es keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im bezug auf die leute die wow spielen war das bezogen, ich ahbe aufgehört weil mir die leute die nun wow spielen alle gehörig auf die enrven gehen das brauche ich nicht nach einem langen anstrengentag. -ich spiele wow nur abends oder morgens..auser es geht mal gar nichts wegen wetter oder so..bzw. habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-


----------



## SixNight (6. Januar 2009)

thema gabs schon zu oft 

/close


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> thema gabs schon zu oft
> 
> /close


Hab mich schon gefragt wann der erste Heini das postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firehawk14 (6. Januar 2009)

Ronas schrieb:


> @topic: ja!! Daher spiele ich Hdro!!


100% sign!


----------



## Illian1887 (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut


Stimme ich zu 100% zu, Lvl gerade schön Gemüdlich meinen PvPler und es macht noch mehr Spaß als davor. 

WoW C.: Für alle Neu schöne Welt. wonderful  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW BC: Abhärtung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und zu Schweres Questen, eher Langweilig
WoW WotLK: ENDLICH SPAß BEIM LvLn, Ok PvP geht aber dann kann ich ein bischen PvE machen!


----------



## Mjuu (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde aulles gut, binaber auch gestern erst nach Nordend gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zauberraub gabs schon vor WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (6. Januar 2009)

Kurz und knapp...
Wenns den Leuten net passt sollen sie aufhören und net in Foren "mimimimimi"- Threads aufmachen...
Ich persönlich finde das WoW mit jedem Addon besser wurde.
Classic konnte man sovieles nicht.. Mit einem Druiden tanken etc..
Und ich find die neuen Instanzen gelungen.. Occulus und so weiter da gibts viele neue ideen und die alten inis waren leider immer das gleiche schema!


----------



## Fredperry (6. Januar 2009)

Das Einzige was an WoW wirklich nervt ist diese extrem neumalkluge Community zum größten Teil.
Ich hab mit WoW sehr spät angefangen und naja als "noob" hat man heutzutage kaum chancen bei WoW...
Der Spielspaß leidet an sich irgendwie schon da es wirklich nur stumpf questen ist bis man 80 ist. Und Leute wie ich die nicht ihr ganzes Leben auf WoW fixieren brauchen dann schon mal etwas länger und werden gleich angemimit...
Ich find man kann WoW mal wieder so 1-2 Wochen spielen dann wirds öde, weil man einfach keine Lust hat sich da so sehr hineinzuversetzen z.b. mit den Skilltree und deren ganzen Fachbegriffen.

Naja ich find WoW nicht mehr so dolle wie am anfang...

Mein Fazit: Es macht nur noch abundzu mal Spaß und die Community ist im Vergleich zu HdRo viel zu kindlich und dieses ahh ich bin der übergott gehabe nervt doch dermaßen...

mfg adios


----------



## graynd (6. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele seit Freitag WAR viele gute Freunde die seit dem Release spielen ( auch ich) haben aufgehört da es zu langweilig/einfach wird ,naja ich musste mich entscheiden WAR/HDRO   nur HDRO hat meines Wissens keine 2 Fraktionen,was für mich eben sehr wichtig ist weil ich es mag wenn die,,Guten gegen die ,,Bösen  spielen ^^.also hab ich WAR angefangen und finde es eigentlich viel spaßiger als WoW da man nicht in 1 Tag gleich st 30 ist. WoW is schlecht geworden früher war ich süchtig danach nun kann ich es noch so sehr spielen wollen ,ich fange an das Spiel zu hassen weil ihm die Schwierigkeit und die Länge fehlt.!


----------



## Balain (6. Januar 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Sachen die nerven:
> 
> -viele lassen den Tank net pullen, sondern stürmen vor (dann kommt ein "Ups, sorry! nur nach dem 3. mal glaubts keiner mehr)
> 
> ...






100% AGREE !!!...                ok bei der Tank geschichte isses schon ok wenn ein plattenträger mal die letzten prozente tanken kann oder z.b. ein feral kurz in bär springt und tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sonst kann ich echt nur zu stimmen..


----------



## Balain (6. Januar 2009)

Fredperry schrieb:


> Das Einzige was an WoW wirklich nervt ist diese extrem neumalkluge Community zum größten Teil.
> Ich hab mit WoW sehr spät angefangen und naja als "noob" hat man heutzutage kaum chancen bei WoW...
> Der Spielspaß leidet an sich irgendwie schon da es wirklich nur stumpf questen ist bis man 80 ist. Und Leute wie ich die nicht ihr ganzes Leben auf WoW fixieren brauchen dann schon mal etwas länger und werden gleich angemimit...
> Ich find man kann WoW mal wieder so 1-2 Wochen spielen dann wirds öde, weil man einfach keine Lust hat sich da so sehr hineinzuversetzen z.b. mit den Skilltree und deren ganzen Fachbegriffen.
> ...




skilltree ?  das is einfach nur english und bedeutet halt talentbaum..      oder  versteh ich geschriebene von dir falsch?


----------



## Hephaistus (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> nein es ist nicht anders ausehr früher Blizzard für die spieler da nach BC BLIZZARD= MEHR MEHR MEHR GELD GELD GEIL GELD GEIL *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt da hast du sicher recht... vor BC hat Blizzard WoW natürlich nur aus reinster nächstenliebe den spielern gegenüber entworfen, und nicht um Profit zu machen... [/ironie]

BTT:

Ich bin nicht der Meinung dass es mit WoW bergab geht, die Abozahlen, die nunmal fakt sind, sprechen andere Bände. Der Grund warum dieser eindruck erscheinen mag, ist dass unzufriedene spieler nur deutlich häufiger und durchaus lauter schreien als vollends zufriedene. 
Es kommt wohl den wenigsten leuten in den sinn ein thread mit dem Titel "WoW ist so überaus Toll, ich bin vollends zufrieden" zu erstellen (warum denn auch?)

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass WoW vor BC für soviel mehr zufriedenheit gesorgt hat, bist du auf dem holzweg. Es wurde damals auch nach neuem content gebettelt und viele waren unzufrieden. Warum man davon nicht soviel mitbekommen hat wie heute? Die community war deutlich kleiner. Mit steigender Spielerzahl, steigt auch die absolute Zahl der notorischen nörgler und jammerer.

Nun denn, das waren meine 2 cent, 

grüße, Hephaistus


----------



## Xydor (6. Januar 2009)

Früher war alles SCHLECHTER (was natürlich auch nicht heißt, dass es schlecht war, halt nur schlechter als jetzt, für damalige Verhältnisse super)

... und ja, ich spiele schon etwas länger (seit US-Release)


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Januar 2009)

Ja, genau...Wow ist schon seit der Beta-Phase von Pre-BC Zeiten zum Scheitern verurteilt...wer hat sich überhaupt diese Schnapsidee mit Online-Rollenspielen einfallen lassen und ist jetzt noch so dreißt, dieses Monster weiterzuentwickeln?? Und wir armen Opfer werden auch noch gezwungen, das Ding zu spielen!!

/ironie off

Ich find's gut so und bin neugierig auf die folgenden Patches, die auch schon in BC die WarCraft-Welt mit neuen Schlachtzugs-Instanzen und Inhalten regelmäßig aufgewertet haben. 

@TE
Bitte klicke mal auf den Link aus meiner Signatur. Da hat jemend die Problematik recht interessant analysiert...ist wirklich lesenswert.


----------



## Dcrazydream (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde WoW wird allgemeinen immer besch...eidener.

Nicht allein wegen den Addons BC und WotLK sondern auch weil die Spieler immer Itemgeiler werden und WoW kaum noch aus Spaß spielen (was eigentlich der Sinn sein sollte da WoW "nur" ein Spiel ist).

Kurz gesagt:
Das meiste in WoW artet in "Schwanzgesteuerte Itemgeilheit" aus....wer das bessere Item (Rüssi z. hat, hat den größeren.....  *hust*


----------



## Pacster (6. Januar 2009)

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

WoW war noch nie so gut wie jetzt(sieht man mal vom PvP-Balancing-Problem ab). Viele Spieler spielen WoW aber schon seit 3 Jahren und für die wird es einfach langweilig. Diese Spieler suchen dann ein anderes Spiel....wo sie das neue Setting dann 2-4 Monate fesselt bevor sie das dann auch in die Ecke knallen weil sie merken das es außer nem anderen Setting eigentlich in fast allem entweder WoW gleicht oder schlechter ist als WoW. Einige hören dann mit MMORPGs erstmal auf...andere kehren zu WoW zurück aber halt nur weils nichts besseres gibt und nicht weil sie noch wirklich Bock drauf haben.


----------



## Lurka (6. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> WoW war noch nie so gut wie jetzt(sieht man mal vom PvP-Balancing-Problem ab).



Sehr subjektiv. Ich finde WoW ist momentan so schlecht wie noch nie, bezogen auf den Spielerichen Anspruch. 
CC? Braucht doch kein Mensch mehr, selbst in Raids heisst´s "AOE draufballern und ferdisch". Auch find ich sind die ganzen "normalen" Dungeons und Raid Dungeons bei weitem nicht mehr mit so viel Liebe gestaltet wie am Anfang.

Bei einigen Spielern hat´s wirklich nix mit Langeweile zu tun, sondern das Spiel kommt ganz einfach nicht mehr an die Anforderungen vieler Spieler ran.

Ausserdem waren´s früher weniger Leute, dafür hat´s mehr Spaß gemacht bevor es Mainstream wurde und X Hundert Shadowdeaths anfingen den Leuten mit dem LOLROFLBLABLA und Rumgehüpfde den letzten Nerv zu rauben.


----------



## Priest@PVP (6. Januar 2009)

Euer Problem ist das ihr schon die neuen 10 lvl innerhalb einer Woche weggespielt habt !
 was daran liegt das ihr die Questtexte nicht lest und euch nur auf Add-Ons verlasst ! und somit eine Menge Spielspass verloren geht !


----------



## PsychoStyle (6. Januar 2009)

Darauf bekommst du 1 Wort zur Antwort
"Nein"
und ich werde dies nicht begründen, da ihr von eurer mimi Meinung eh nicht abzubringen seit.


----------



## Lurka (6. Januar 2009)

Priest@PVP schrieb:


> Euer Problem ist das ihr schon die neuen 10 lvl innerhalb einer Woche weggespielt habt !
> was daran liegt das ihr die Questtexte nicht lest und euch nur auf Add-Ons verlasst ! und somit eine Menge Spielspass verloren geht !



Danke, jetzt wissen wir Doofies endlich wo unser Problem liegt, Euer Eminenz.
Was hat das damit zu tun das einem der Anspruch net genügt und man fix auf 80 ist? Wirds mit der Zeit schwerer? Wohl kaum..Wie man die letzten Jahre gesehen hat.

Ich muss mir echt mal Knoten in die Finger machen.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (6. Januar 2009)

Ich find WoW wird mit jedem Addon besser!
Wer rumheult kann ja auch gehen, jeder hat die Wahl!


----------



## Hellshui (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez


wie ihr alle drauf seit mit euren  threads wie shice wow ist / geworden ist , dann spielt es nicht wenn es euch nicht gefällt.und zu dem thema raids.......hallo?? wir snd am anfang vom addon im nächsten patch werden auch neue sachen reingebracht immer mehr sachen werden kommen und du heulst 2 monate nach release..........sau viele leute sind noch nicht mal 80 und können deswegen nicht raiden ..................naja das schlimmste behalt ich für mich


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

Logisch geht es mit WOW bergab....

Was denkst du denn? 

Blizzard is nichts anderes als Scientology...sie wollen die weltherrschft an sich reissen indem sie so viele Rechner wie möglich mit ihrem Virus infizieren...

Wie heisst der Virus?   World of Warcraft...!!

Wenn sie das geschafft haben werden sie sich mit der Hamas und der Hisbollah verbinden und den Weltuntergang herbeiführen...

Und da kann keiner was dagegen machen weder du noch Obama oder Merkel...(Merkel setzt ne neue Steuer für Internet User fest...20% vom Einkommen^^)

Ironie off...

Is mir doch scheissegal was mit wow passiert.... 

Habt ihr sonst nichts anderes im Leben als WOW? (Freund, Freundin...etc.)?


----------



## Hellshui (6. Januar 2009)

Vertigos schrieb:


> Logisch geht es mit WOW bergab....
> 
> Was denkst du denn?
> 
> ...


anscheinend nicht sonst würde sie nicht so rumheulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Januar 2009)

Bin ich grade die einzigste, die es spannender findet darüber zu grübeln ob man 'Bergab' nun groß, klein oder gar auseinander schreibt?
Ich schließe mich ganz klar einem meiner Vorredner an, früher wars toll jetzt ist es anders.
Und das eine schließt das andre ja nicht aus (:


----------



## Xelyna (6. Januar 2009)

Vertigos schrieb:


> ja wie??? haste jetzt aufgehört oder spielst du nur bei schlechtem wetter????????????


- morgens
- abends
- oder bei schlechtem Wetter

Steht doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Triplepost reported.

/e: Mist das schreibt man ja gar nicht mit D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

ey nee ohne witz tuts mir leid..... 

aber für so nen post hab ich kein verständniss, soll er aufhören und sich ne Heidi Klum suchen das er wieder spass am leben hat....

wenn man mal die heutigen medien verfolgt macht man sich im allgemeinen wenn man etwas grips an den tag legt über andere sachen gedanken...

Wie wird es mit Israel und der Hamas enden...

Welchen einfluss hat dieser Konflikt auf uns?????

Wird sich die Wirtschaft wieder von der Krise erholen???

Aber nee...Kiddies stellen sich die Frage: Geht es mit WOW bergab???

Werdet mal erwachsen und erweiter mal euren Horizont um die Pixel die RL heissen!!!!!!

Bin mal weg...meine Heidi ruft...^^


----------



## Fredperry (6. Januar 2009)

Im Endeffekt hat sich die Communtiy zu stark verändert.
Leuten die kein Spaß mehr haben suchen sich hal was anderes und fertig.
Ich kann viele Leute hier verstehen, die meisten Leute sind einfach nur noch Endgeil auf Epic Equip anstatt auf die Sozialen Aspekte die WoW mal lieferte...


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

Soziale Aspekte??? erläuter mir die bitte....


----------



## Minastry (6. Januar 2009)

Ähm er meint vermutlich Gruppenspiel? TS Gelaber oder auch zusammen mit anderen echten Spielern was zu reissen? Ja das nennt man soziale Aspekte würde ich sagen.


----------



## fataly (6. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin ich grade die einzigste, die es spannender findet darüber zu grübeln ob man 'Bergab' nun groß, klein oder gar auseinander schreibt?



klein und zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

fataly schrieb:


> klein und zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grml...du verlierst den ernst dieses threads aus den augen^^


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Vertigos schrieb:


> wenn man mal die heutigen medien verfolgt macht man sich im allgemeinen wenn man etwas grips an den tag legt über andere sachen gedanken...
> 
> Wie wird es mit Israel und der Hamas enden...
> 
> ...


Mal davon abgesehen, dass das hier nicht das "Wie wird es Israel und der Hamas gehen-Forum" sondern das WoWforum ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertigos (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass das hier nicht das "Wie wird es Israel und der Hamas gehen-Forum" sondern das WoWforum ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mimimimimimimi


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin ich grade die einzigste, die es spannender findet darüber zu grübeln ob man 'Bergab' nun groß, klein oder gar auseinander schreibt?


Definitiv klein und nicht auseinander.



> Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit.


Wenn ich Bosse und Raidinstanzen vergleiche, so sind die heutigen Instanzen wesentlich detailreicher. Das Ganze ist jediglich etwas "spaciger" geworden.
Warum die Spieler damals netter gewesen sein sollen als heute, musst du mir erst einmal erklären. Meiner Meinung nach sind es einfach mehr Spieler geworden, wesegen man auch öfters auf unfreundlichere Spieler trifft.

Das Addon ist nun seit ca. 2 Monaten draussen und das, was die Erfolge an Herausfordungen bieten haben bisher sicherlich noch nicht ein Großteil der Spielerschaft schon hinter sich gebracht. Es wird noch weiterer Content erscheinen und er wird definitiv schwieriger werden als die Einstiegsinstanzen - Ob mit oder ohne Erfolgen.



Vertigos schrieb:


> mimimimimimimi


Hallo Vertigos,

ich betrachte dein Verhalten als Spam und möchte dich bitten, dies in Zukunft zu unterlassen. Danke.


----------



## arnenten (6. Januar 2009)

Auch ich muss meinen senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich spiele wow schon sehr sehr lange ( naja nicht seit beginn, dennoch lang). und ich muss sagen das WOTLK einfach zu EINFACH ist.

früher im ersten wow, hats einfach irre spaß gemacht.die instanzen waren wirklich toll, waren auch recht groß (und so gefällts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die q waren schrecklich^^ aber haben dennoch fun gemacht. und der höhepunkt für mich war der raid. die raids waren im vergleich zu wotlk wirklich anders. früher (wies einer schon geschrieben hat) musste man eher mit marks arbeiten und die viecher einzeln down bringen, was heute nicht so der fall ist. ich weis nicht obs wirklich so ist oder ob ich die zeit vermisse, aber die raids mit 40 leuten haben wirklich spaß gemacht. und die raids waren eine echte herausforderung. 
als ich zum ersten mal mit der gilde mc war, hatten wir echt verdammt viele wipes bei bossen gehabt.^^ naja erstes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (ja ich muss zugeben wipes nerven, aber mir kommts so vor als wären die wipes früher gar nicht mal so schlimm gewesen wie heute^^). aber wir waren alle irrsinig super drauf und haben herumgetüfftelt wie man den boss besiegt. wie es noch leichter gehen würde,teamplay, das war eine wirkliche herausforderung. 

der absolute hammer in wow war, und das werden wohl nicht alle hier erlebt haben (hoffe aber doch) war das AQ event. wirklich das war der absolute hammer. das event werde ich nie wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. das nächst große event wo ich mich errinern kann, war wohl vor wotlk die invasion der geiseln, wo man auf der landkarte die totenköpfe sah und dort 1000+4 töten musste für 1 item und paar marken oO. naja items farmen für die untoten in nordend.

und dann zum schluss noch naxxramas. das war echt wipe ohne ende, dennoch haben wir es geschafft, nach langer zeit. (naxxramas war für mich die beste raid ini). so PreBC im groben erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seit BC draussen war, fand ich es nicht mal so schlecht. ich fands sogar toll. mal eine etwas andere gegend und geschichte. und auch die q waren super.und am allertollsten fand ich karazahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. für mich eine aufwärminstanz für die kommenden raids. karazahn war echt und ist heut noch für mich eine tolle raid ini. auch hier gabs massig an herausforderung.

zu SSC und Tk kann ich nur sagen das wir dort die meisten wipes von allen hatten. 2 wahnsinnig gute raids. und die bosse waren echt verdammt schwer zu beginn. auch hier wieder tüffteln und forschen, wie mag der boss wohl gehn.

hyal, eine tolle idee mit den wellen, und archimonde fight ist auch richtig gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
bt, kann ich nur sagen das das ein ganz anderer raid war, und illidan fight (da haben wir recht lange gebraucht bis wir zu ihm kamen) war wirklich einsame klasse, obwohl ich illidari council schwieriger fand^^.

sunnwell, für mich eine instanz wo man wirklich mitarbeiten muss. und das hat mir auch sehr gefallen, auch eine gelungene raid ini.

PreBC und BC--> für mich, wirklich toll gemacht. besonders da sie den raid auf 25 herabgesetzt haben. das fand ich chilliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so nun zu WOTLK. bevor das addon rauskam, haben die lieben blizzard leute natürlich alles vereinfacht, und das in schnellen. sie haben erstens alle pre q abgeschafft, sogar von PreBC, und sie haben die bosse leichter gemacht. anstatt das wir 3 tage für Bt brauchten, hatten wir Bt in nur 3 std clear.

doch ich kaufte dennoch WOTLK um zu sehen wie es ist, ich hoffte natürlich besser als sonst. und als ich anfing war ich echt verblüfft. ein wirklich gelungenes addon. die umgebung war herrlich, die dungeons sind wirklich wunderschön geworden. besser sogar als in BC. aber ich merkte das auch das addon viele seiten hat, wo ich nicht grad einverstanden bin. und so hat mich WOTLK ehrlich enttäuscht.

Positive seiten:
-Q sind wirklich hervorragend gemacht worden. besonders die folge q.
-die landschaft/umgebung ist einfach herrlich.
-Blizz hat viel von Hdr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-die mounts^^
-Malygos
-erfolge
-dungeon marken (wobei ich das kaufen der t teile mit dungeons marken nicht grad ok finde.)


negative seiten:
-der absolute schwachsinn, das es jetzt raids gibt mit 10 und 25 mann. das passt ehrlichgesagt wirklich nicht, hat auch irgendwie mit wow-geschichte gar nichts mehr zu tun, ist nur da um auch noobs an den items zu lassen.( wie wirds wohl mit Arthas aussehen? eine eigene raid ini mit nur 10 man wär ok, aber nicht beides.) und wenn blizzart meint das auch andere die inzes sehen sollen, dan sollen diese leute wohl am skill arbeiten und eine gilde suchen mit wenigstens guten leuten, und nicht einfach mit irgendwelchen randoms reingehen und alles abstauben.
-die items sehen fast alle gleich aus, und das sie t3 wiederholten (auch wenn es naxxramas ist)
-Sartharion (hoffe das ist der richtige name, der boss unterhalb vom wyrmruhtempel)---> eine nicht gelungende raid ini. zu kurz und einfallslos.
-das schnelle lvln.
-die belagerungsgeräte
-der boss in tausendwintersee ( wieso dropt der pvp zeug? nur weils ein pvp gebiet ist?)
usw.
(so im groben aufgezählt)

finds natürlich schade das man jetzt bei den raid inis bei den trashs einfach nur reinbomben braucht und dann durchlaufen. und da jetzt somit jeder reinbomben kann find ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht grad toll. kurz gesagt die raids sind einfach nicht mehr das was sie einmal waren.
DK ist eine tolle idee nur braucht den keiner. ich weis wirklich nicht warum wir neue heldenklassen brauchen. dk kann schon einiges, aber tank ohne schild? und noch dazu sollen ja angeblich noch 2-5 weitere heldenklassen kommen. oO für was? ich glaub wir sind mit den jetztigen klassen recht zufrieden, nur weils in geschichte so drinn ist oder weils abwechslung bietet, wohlmöglich, aber brauchen werden wir sie nicht unbedingt.

wow geht nicht den bach runter, aber es bietet einfach keine herausforderung mehr. es ist alles zu einfach. wir sind naxxramas fast full t6 durchgegangen und haben fast alle besiegt. bis auf die bosse wo man dmg braucht bevor die enrage phase kommt. wir sind mit wenig 80er eq durchgegangen und clearten fast alles. wo man doch früher blau 70 eq. durch kara musste um danach 25er zu packen. aber was mir wirklich fehlen wird, sind die Pre-Q.

auch wenn ich jetzt weniger wow spiele, weil ich da den spaß nicht mehr daran finde, spiele ichs trotzdem noch, um zu guckn, wie die nächsten raidbosse werden.

ps: hoffe das grim batol und uldum eine raid ini oder normale dungeons werden. und mal schaun wie es mit tor watha aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. vllt wieder eine 10 man ini wie zul aman.

(was ich geschrieben hab sind beispiele dazu wie wow früher war und wie es für mich heute aussieht).


----------



## peacefrogs (6. Januar 2009)

irgendwie komisch wenn die erweiterung so schlecht ist wieso spielen immer mehr leute?
und naxxramas haben sie nach northrend geschickt damit auch die leute die früher nicht naxx machen konnten weil sie nicht in einer der besten gilden auf den realm waren.

ausserdem kommt gerade ein neuer patch der die raidinstanz ulduar:hallen des lichts rausbringt und die soll für leute sein die bt noch vor den großen nerv gecleart haben.


----------



## peacefrogs (6. Januar 2009)

nochwas für die die naxx zu leicht finden können ja die erfolge versuchen

und dann ist das alles andere als leicht 
vorrallem die für die heros


----------



## peacefrogs (6. Januar 2009)

achja und Vertigos leg eine spielpause ein in deinen hirn läuft was ned richtig


----------



## Narxan (6. Januar 2009)

Es sollte retro server geben =)


----------



## kraupy (6. Januar 2009)

an für sich find ich wotlk ja nich schlecht .. wenn da nicht so paar extrem nervige sachen wären ...  ich mein mal ... wenn man sich den kontent anschaut ..  wo liegt da die herausforderung?  10er raids die jede rdm grp schafft und 25er raids die im großen und ganzen nochmehr und besseren freeloot geben (wobei jedoch die einzigste herausforderung im 25er darin liegt 25man zusammenzusuchen ).  

ich mein mal ... wo liegt der sinn in einem raidkontent den 3-4 wochen nach dem addon jede gilde und sogar rdm raids clear haben ...  es spricht ja nichts dagegen den gelegenheitsspielern auch die chance auf guten loot zu geben ..  aber doch bitte dann aus heros und 10er raids ... und nicht nen 25er content hinstellen der am ende besseren loot gibt, aber eigendlich sogar noch einfacher ist wie der 10er ... (aber nennt sich heroischer modus)

einige werden jetz kommen mit : mimimi  hast kein rl ...oder sprüchen wie  ...  hab halt arbeit und kann nich so oft ...  is ja auch alles ne tolle sache ... aber ich persönlich denke dass es einfach keinen spass macht bosse zu raiden die schon fast eigenständig ihren tod vortäuschen um bereitwillig jedem ihren loot in den arsch zu schieben ...  und so gern ich auch jedemseine epix gönne ... wenn man ranschreibt heroische raidinstanz ..  dann sollte auch  was heroisches drin sein

und nu auchnoch arenasets die mal dermasen billig aussehn ...  ich mein .. sind wir doch mal ehrlich ..  die arenasets sehn alle aus wie mal eben hingeschustert aber mittendrin kein bock mehr gehabt am style noch bissl was zu pimpen ... da renn ich lieber weiter im pve zeugs rum statt mich als "powerranger" für arme zum affen zu machen


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2009)

Ja


----------



## Cyress (6. Januar 2009)

Also meine bescheidene Meinung:

Ich habe auch schon vor BC gespielt und ich muss sagen, ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht, dass sie Naxx rüber gebracht haben. Genau genommen finde ich das sogar recht gut, denn zum einen gab es nur sehr wenige Gilden, die überhaupt nach Naxx gegangen sind, geschweige denn es clear hatten. Es kam zu kurz vor BC und ich denke, dass ist auch der Grund, warum sie die Ini wieder aufgegriffen haben.

Meiner Meinung nach die erste Verschlechterung war, als alles von den normalen Attributen auf AP gegangen ist. Früher gab es als Hunter pro Agi 2 AP... nur bringt 1 Agi nur noch 1 AP, dafür haben die Items mass AP drauf... Ein riesen Nerf meiner Meinung nach, da AP nicht durch sdk z.B. erhöht wird und mdw bringt nur noch das an AP, was an Agi bei ist. Das muss ca. ein 3/4 - 1/2 Jahr vor BC gewesen sein. (Oh, was hab ich mich damals geärgert... die schönen Schultern aus AQ40 konnte ich in die Tonne kloppen... T1 Schultern waren wieder besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dann kam BC... es kam für beide Seiten eine Rasse die nicht wirklich reinpasste, aber irgendwie musste Blizz ja ihr Vorhaben der Angleichung durch bringen und der Horde Palas so wie den Allys Shamys geben.
BC lief friedlich, ich persönlich habe aber die Herrausforderung gesucht... BC war um einiges einfacher als Classic. (Palas taugten plötzlich was und Druiden konnten vernünftig tanken.)
Dann kam irgendwann während BC Phase 2 der Angleichung: Auf Heileritems war 30% der Heilboni nochmal als Spelldmg drauf. 

Mit dem letzten Patch vor Lich King haben die Palas plötzlich übel Schaden gemacht und Druiden wurden Critimmun. Die Zaubermacht kam. Angleichung aller Casterklassen ob Heiler oder DDs... Heiler würfeln den DDs ihr Equip weg und umgekehrt. Aderlass vom WL geht nicht mehr 1 : 1 von den HP ab sondern skaliert glaube mit Wille. Shamys bekommen pro Agi nun auch AP... Durch Stärke gäbs wohl immernoch 2... Egal auf der schweren Rüssi ist eh keine mehr drauf, schließlich sollen sie sich mit den Huntern drum prügeln.
Die nächste Phase ist wohl schon im Anlauf... auf dem Testserver.... Druiden sollen Stangenwaffen tragen können und die Druidenstäbe werden mit den komischen geplanten Änderungen für Hunter wohl sehr interessant werden.... Und es wird Dual Specc kommen. Klar ist dies für Heiler und Tanks schon sehr praktisch, aber es ist wieder ein Schritt weiter weg von der Individualität. Es ist wohl einfach ein weiterer Versuch von Blizz das Tank - Heiler Problem zu lösen. Wobei es davon eigentlich genug gibt. Nur bei manchen Leuten, die ich rnd dabei habe, kann ich das auch voll und ganz verstehen... Kein Wunder, dass die meisten, und auch ich, zu 90% in einer Stammgrp bzw. nur noch in Gildengrps in Inis rennen.

Die Hero Inis und Raidinis sind zu einfach. (In Classic hab ich es NIE erlebt, dass man sich einfach nur ne halbe Stunde an einem, dem großteil des Raides unbekannten Boss, einwiped und der dann liegt...) Sicher einige Achievements sind etwas schwieriger... Aber die meisten erfordern doch einfach nur eine ausgewogene grp, gutes Equip und mass dmg... Manche erfordern auch noch gut Taktik und schnelle Reaktion, aber bei vielen gibt es einfache Tricks diese zu schaffen.

Nordrend ansich und auch die Instanzen so wie die Quests gefallen mir um LÄNGEN besser als zu BC Zeiten. Und auch finde ich ein paar Quests doch schon besser als zu Classic Zeiten. Vor allem die Reihen gefallen mir sehr gut. 

WoW heute und damals kann man fast nicht mehr vergleichen. Die Flut der Spammer und Nerver kam, als Blizz das Spiel nachgedruckt hat. Davor war die Community echt super. Und mir fehlen die 40er Raids unheimlich. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich früher NIE mit nach ZG oder AQ20 bin, weil mir der Raid einfach zu klein war... Zu wenig Spieler und so... und heute gibs nur noch 10er und 25er... *vermiss*

Das Farmen ist auch wesentlich einfacher geworden. Man fliegt kurz rum und bekommt die Pflanzen oder Erze mehr oder weniger nachgeworfen. Das Gold wird immer weniger Wert, was zu einer Preissteigerung bei seltenen Sachen führt... Wenn ich bedenke, wie hart ich damals mit meinem Main für das Epicmount gefarmt habe (damals kam das Reiten nur 50g oder so und das Mount selber kostete 600g oder so... und man konnte es sich von jemanden mit Ehrfürchtigem Ruf kaufen lassen, denn Mounts waren boe) und heute sage ich: Och, sind ja nur 120g...

Ich persönlich spiele WoW auch nur noch, um einfach etwas Spaß mit Leuten zu haben, die ich gerne mag. Mir fehlt das Raiden und Erfolge feiern, ich hoffe ja, dass dies mit der nächsten Raidini wieder kommt. Wochenlang mit einer immer besser eingespielten Raidgruppe an einem Boss wipen. Die Jubelschreie im TS wenn die Sau endlich liegt sind einfach nur geil. Aber auf dem Weg, den Blizz nun eingeschlagen hat, liegt sowas wohl nicht... 
Man soll die Hoffnung zwar nie aufgeben aber im vergleich zu Classic ist Naxx echt lächerlich geworden. Mit ner rnd grp, die zum Teil die Ini noch nie gesehen hat, Naxx an 2 Abenden clearen ohne viele Wipes erzeugt nicht unbedingt ein Erfolgsgefühl, wenn der Endboss kippt....


----------



## Hephaistus (6. Januar 2009)

kraupy schrieb:


> ... da renn ich lieber weiter im pve zeugs rum statt mich als "powerranger" für arme zum affen zu machen



Sind denn PvPler nicht genau das??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung dass es mit WoW bergab geht, die Abozahlen, die nunmal fakt sind, sprechen andere Bände. Der Grund warum dieser eindruck erscheinen mag, ist dass unzufriedene spieler nur deutlich häufiger und durchaus lauter schreien als vollends zufriedene.



Zu den Spielerzahlen: Fällt nur mir auf, daß die nicht nach Ländern aufgeschlüsselt sind? Wen interessiert schon die weltweite Menge an Mitspielern, wenn wir auf den deutschen Servern nur mit einem Bruchteil der Gesamtmenge zusammenspielen? Bei der Zunahme der Abos darf auch nicht übersehen werden, daß gerade erst mit Rußland ein neuer Markt erschlossen wurde.

Interessant ist: Laut Blizzards Bluepost sind die Abo-Zahlen von 11 auf 11,5 Mio. gestiegen - wohlgemerkt nach Öffnung neuer Märkte sowie der Veröffentlichung eines AddOns. Ob und wieviel gerade aus dem asiatischen Bereich dazugekommen sind, erfahren wir leider nicht. Dem stehen allerdings "nur" 4 Millionen im ersten Monat verkaufte WotLK-AddOns entgegen - was deutlich zeigt, daß nicht alle Regionen den selben Versions-Stand haben.
[http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=7373507543&sid=3]

Es wäre - zumindest für mich - sehr aufschlußreich, die Entwicklung alleine für den deutschsprachigen Markt beobachten zu können, da das die einzig für uns relevanten Zahlen sind (und nicht, ob weltweit 11,5 Mio. Spieler spielen, wovon mindestens die Hälfte im asiatischen Raum sitzt). Leider wird Blizzard wohl keinerlei solche Zahlen veröffentlichen. Gehe ich von meiner subjektiven Erfahrung und der Menge der Spieler, die entweder aufgehört haben (darunter Spieler der "ersten Stunde") oder unzufrieden sind, aus, so liegt der Anteil des möglichen Kundenschwundes weit höher als in der von Dir angesprochenen "Minderheit von lautstarken notorischen Nörglern". Nicht nur der "Pro-Raider" langweilt sich mittlerweile, sondern auch der ein oder andere "Casual", weil auch der nicht unbedingt anspruchslos (siehe "Heroes", die kaum Langzeitmotivation bereits am Anfang der Equip-Kette hergeben) sein muß.

Derzeit - zumindest den Lags nach zu urteilen - sind die Server voll wie selten zuvor. Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie lange der derzeitige "Fast-Food-Content" die Spieler auf Dauer fesseln kann, zumal ein Patch noch lange nicht in Aussicht ist.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



 Die Leute die das gemacht haben haben auch esrtma darüber nachgedacht und sind nich einfach reinmarscheirt sondern habe sich darauf viel vorbereitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (6. Januar 2009)

Kurze Antwort : Ja, es geht Bergab !


----------



## Khazius (6. Januar 2009)

Kurze Antwort: Ich finde es geht bergauf mit den beiden Erweiterungen, also mir machts immernoch sehr viel Spaß

P.S. KEINE Ironie ;-)


----------



## arnenten (6. Januar 2009)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> nochwas für die die naxx zu leicht finden können ja die erfolge versuchen
> 
> und dann ist das alles andere als leicht
> vorrallem die für die heros


was soll so schwer an den erfolgen sein? wenn man ne gute grp hat schaffst dus in einem durch. naja 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was glaubst worauf meine gilde wohl wartet? wir haben auch schon fast alle erfolge. wir warten nur noch auf ulduar


----------



## Darkblood-666 (6. Januar 2009)

Nörgler wie den TE gab es zu jederzeit. Nicht das Spiel ist schlechter geworden sondern die Community. Nörgler haben dafür gesorgt das die Inis und Raids zu einfach geworden sind und Nörgler werden dafür sorgen dass die Inis wieder etwas schwerer werden.

Ein paar Dinge hat sich die Spielerschaft noch nicht ernörgeln können weil Blizzard ja nicht völlig schwachsinnig geworden ist.

Die Instanzen sind kein Stück liebloser gestalltet als früher nur Kompakter.
Die typischen 08/15 MMORPG quests gibt es natürlich noch aber mit WotlK ist etwas mehr abwechslung und Innovation reingekommen.
Ausserdem sind mehr Questtexte lesenswert gemacht worden.

Interessant find ich auch wie bislang begeisterte Spieler sich vom allgemeinem Pessimismus, der Hauptsächlich in Foren wie diesem zufinden ist, anstecken lassen. Nein damit will ich nicht dieses Forum angreifen und nicht verallgemeinern.. Aber ein zufriedener Spieler erstellt solche Posts nicht. Weswegen es auch grösstenteils eher die negativen threads sind die vorherrschen.


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2009)

kraupy schrieb:


> ich mein mal ... wo liegt der sinn in einem raidkontent den 3-4 wochen nach dem addon jede gilde und sogar rdm raids clear haben ...  es spricht ja nichts dagegen den gelegenheitsspielern auch die chance auf guten loot zu geben ..



Also wir haben Naxx noch nicht clear und Ulduar wird ja schon demnächst kommen.


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also wir haben Naxx noch nicht clear und Ulduar wird ja schon demnächst kommen.


Und ich bin nichtmal 80 Oo
Ganz einfach: Abonnentenzahlen steigen, also gehts mit WoW aufwärts. Oder irren 11 Millionen aktive Accounts?


----------



## Seaz (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch schon PreBc gespielt(und zwar auch erfolgreich)und das mit dem "neuem" Naxx gefällt mir auch nicht allzu sehr,früher galt es als Heldentat Naxx zu clearen und heute ist es der Einstiegsraid,was ich sehr schade find.
JEDOCH:macht mir WoW immernoch jede Menge spass,und ich finde,dass diejenigen, die sich über die addons beklagen, diese einfach nicht kaufen sollten
und wenn es ihnen gar keinen Spass mehr macht,dann sollten sie aufhören.

Mfg Seaz


----------



## /Omrè (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

das ist mindestens der 500. Post dieser Art, wo es um um das oben genannte Thema geht.
(Mit der Ausnahme, es sind weniger Rechtschreibfehler intus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also, du findest es geil in av länger als 12 Stunden rumzuhängen?
Sei mal ehrlich, das Design der Instanzen ist doch kein Vergleich zu damals, meiner Meinung nach hat sich daran viel verbessert.
Klar hat sich einiges verbessert, manches verschlechtert, aber entwickle mal ein Spiel, das nur annähernd so erfolgreich ist und mach es allen recht - Schaffst du niemals, nicht mit den schlausten leuten der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dafür macht es Blizzard meiner Meinung nach überaus gut, und anscheinend gefällt es auch ca. 10 Millionen anderen Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du denkst es war damals alles viel besser? Es war damals nur eins - Neu.
Wenn du denkst dir fällt was richtig neues ein, schreib einfach deine Ideen ins offizielle Blizzard-Forum.

Achja, du denkst es ist alles so einfach geworden ... Probier doch einfach mal die Achievements zu schaffen, z.B. Sartharion inkl. 3 Adds, die ganzen Naxxramas Achievements, etc.

Ausserdem will Blizzard was neues bringen - Ulduar.

Den 30%-Nerf Patch fand ich auch nicht so dumm, versetz dich mal in die lage der so genannten Casual Spieler (Das soll kein Flame sein), denkst du ihnen gefällt die Instanz nicht auch?

Ich finde die Idee mit Non/Hero Raid-Instanzen richtig klasse, aber meiner Meinung könnten sie die Hero Instanzen ruhig etwas schwieriger machen, aber warten wir Ulduar ab.

So Long,

Omrè


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

Morgen...

Also ehrlich gesagt, kann ich zu den früheren Zuständen nichts sagen.
Ich sags offen und ehrlich, dass ich erst mit BC angefangen habe,glaube schon,dass vielleicht ein wenig mehr fun in WoW war, aber sage auch, dass beide add-on's(hab das andere jez auch^^) viele neue innovationen und viele neue lustige dinge mit reingebracht haben.
Es wird dieses Thema immer geben, da Blizzard sich mit jedem Add-on ein wenig vom WoW:Classic entfernt.
Das muss nichts gutes und nichts schlechtes bedeuten, einfach dass es vorwärts geht.
Aber wie gesagt, ich kann dazu nicht all zu viel sagen, ich spiele erst seit BC.

wünsch euch noch nen schönen morgen
Kinay


----------



## Ascían (6. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und ich bin nichtmal 80 Oo
> Ganz einfach: Abonnentenzahlen steigen, also gehts mit WoW aufwärts. Oder irren 11 Millionen aktive Accounts?



Hey Lari, langsam wirds aber mal Zeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BimmBamm hat aber Recht, die Länderaufschlüsselung gibts nicht geliefert von Blizz, aus gutem Grund wahrscheinlich. Wer will schon ein Spiel spielen, dass hauptsächlich Asiaten zu ihrer Hauptbeschäftigung gemacht haben? Dass Europa und Amerika dagegen Spieler verloren haben wird Blizz niemals zugeben. Aber WoW entwickelt sich ja wie jedes MMORPG weiter, Schwerpunkte verlagern sich, neue Spielertypen werden umworben. Mir hat die Richtung schon mit BC nicht mehr gepasst, seit jeder lila rumgelaufen ist war bei mir der Spaß raus und ich habe gequitted, aber wer sagt denn dass es nicht auch Leute gab die BC super fanden? Classic war einfach mehr mein Ding, was soll ich sagen...mit BC gabs eh eine derartige Schwemme an neuen Spielern, dass die paar Leutchen aufgehört haben, bestimmt gar net registriert wurden.
Auch mit WotLK werden die Karten neu gemischt, aber nachdem was ich bisher gesehen und gehört habe ist es nicht mehr "mein" WoW, deswegen ist eine Rückkehr auch ausgeschlossen; aber es fangen ja auch immer wieder neue Spieler an, von daher wird es eh eine ständige Fluktuation geben auf den Servern, wie es schon immer der Fall war.


----------



## Xizon (6. Januar 2009)

Hmmm!!! 

Denkt auch mal daran das alle das Spiel auch bezahlen! Also möchten auch diese Spieler die nicht so viel Zeit haben u dieses SPIEL nicht richtig spielen können (aus welchen Gründen nun egal) auch alle Inis o Raids schaffen!! 
Ich verstehe viele hier die sagen, dass es es zu leicht ist bei wow! aber bedenkt Ihr seit nicht alleine da! u wow ist nicht nur für euch alleine!! 

mfg, Xizon


----------



## Stonies (6. Januar 2009)

Ja es geht traurigerweise mit wow bergab, was ich sehr schade finde wenn man bedenkt wieviel Zeit viele von uns in dieses Spiel investiert haben, aber irgentwie... hat das addon nicht das gebracht was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Gut, das leveln hat mir unglaublich viel Spass gemacht, aber auf 80 war irgentwie die Luft raus. Aber ich glaube eher das die Community das Spiel kaputt macht, mann muss nur den /2 oder den /4 lesen..... Ich mei das was da abläuft schlägt das Abendprogramm im Fernsehen um längen.





Ronas schrieb:


> @topic: ja!! Daher spiele ich Hdro!!



Genau das werd ich mir demnächst mal angucken.


----------



## Exid (6. Januar 2009)

Früher gabs auch noch die Deutsche Mark da war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt haben wir den Euro und wir wurden generft!

wir werden doch immer irgendwie gernerft!

lass Blizz mal machen vllt hat das schon wieder alles was mit dem neuen Addon zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Sinthorix (6. Januar 2009)

du hast vieleciht sorgen!

dein beitrag klingt so als ob du den einfach irgendwo gehört hast und hier wiedergibst?

WoW von lvl 1-80 ist nun mal qsten haue dies haue das
ich selber hab die neune qst in nordend sehr gut gefunden! 
Klaar gabs noch viele kill dies kill dass
Abr viele hatten auch echt style!!!!!

Das wegen dem PvP hat sich seit WoW Classic start verändert
und das liegt (so wie ich es sehe) daran, da man nicht PVP machen will ohne was zu kriegen!

Die meissten LEute gehen einfach BGs um Items zu kaufen...!

Dann noch wegen dem Raidcontent
 Naxx wurde übernommen weil die ini auf 60 kaum gesehen wurde von LEuten
find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht weil mir gefällt sie noch =)

Klaar für die Elitegilden war Naxx noch ned so schwierig
(blizz versucht es halt den "nicht jeden tag 6h spielenden" welche die mehrheit sind rechtzumachen)
Aber hast du Naxx überhaupt clear?
Warst du bei ner Naxx GRP von anfangan dabei?

oder hast du einfach nen bestehenden 24 raid als rnd mitgewirkt`?


----------



## Wuschbämunso (6. Januar 2009)

Also manchmal habich echt das gefühl das die meisten mimimi alles zu einfach whiner sich im forum angeguckt habenn mimimi is zu einfach und einfach mitheulen, anstatts erstmal selber zu testen^^ naxx is do jezz eh das kara von nordend, und erzählt mir net, dass kara sauschwer war. die bereiche wos schwerer wird kommen ja noch, wie ulduar&co, aber man kann ja nich die t7 raids schon so schwermachen das casuals da keine chance haben, alle dies zu einfach finden sollln halt ab warten^^

PS: ich kenn genug von den leuten die erstmal mitheulen das alles zu einfach is, und es dann netmal auf die reihe zu kriegen bei heigan zu laufen oder bei gluth den ring richtig zu platzieren...


----------



## Arelius (6. Januar 2009)

Ach man! Aufhören zu nörgeln! 
Da die Spielerzahl inzwischen sooooo groß ist, kann man es eh nicht jedem Spielertyp mehr recht machen. Wenn Blizzard also zusieht, dass es den casuals gefällt, die ja wohl den größten Teil der Spielerzahl stellen, haben sie eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. Wenn sie es nur den einen oder den anderen Recht machen würden, wäre das Spiel nicht nur weniger erfolgreich, sondern wahrscheinlich auch weniger gut. Das Spiel bekommt nur soviel Zuwendung von Seiten Blizzards, WEIL es so erfolgreich ist. Gute Designer, guter Service, gute Community, etc. Also bitte beschwert euch nicht immer nur und werft Blizzard Geldgeilheit vor. 
Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Wenn sie keine dicken Gewinne machen, dann können sie keine guten Gehälter zahlen, bekommen keine Top-Leute und das Spiel wird wie pre BC. Vielleicht haben viele von euch lange nicht mehr getwinkt. Questet mal in der alten Welt, mit den neuen, interessanten Questmechaniken des Addons im Kopf! Wollt ihr gerne dahin zurück? 

Wer jetzt damit kommt, das pre BC alles viel besser war, der ist schlichtweg verblendet. Das Spiel hat sich natürlich verändert, aber weder zum schlechteren noch zum besseren. Halt einfach verändert. Veränderung ist gut! Sonst ist es nämlich langweilig und die ganzen Holzköpfe haben nichts zu weinen.

I rest my case ...


----------



## Muahdib (6. Januar 2009)

Jup es geht mit WoW immer weiter Bergab ich merk es wenn ich 20.00 auf den Server einloggen will und ich in einer Warteschlange häng
und das passiert schon fast jeden Tag ... echt es kann ja nur noch bergab dann gehen ich bin generft weil ich nicht spielen kann wie
Millionen andere ...

Huch war das Ironisch gemeint ;-)


----------



## l33r0y (6. Januar 2009)

Stimme dem TE zu. Werde jetzt auch langsam aber sicher zu hdro wechseln. Ist zwar schwer weil ich seit 2005 WoW spiele aber das was Schneesturm mit dem Spiel gemacht hat ist traurig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, [...]



ähh...nein!

Du kannst ja gerne deine Meinung haben, aber erzähl mir nix über meine.

Ich spiele seid Release und meiner Meinung nach wurde das Spiel seit dem immer weiter verbessert.
Für mich gäbe es aber auch nicht einen einzigen Grund wieder zu Classic zurückkehren zu wollen.

Das PvP System in Classic war asozial, ich liebe mein Flugmount, Dailys und Heros sind super und 1000 Details die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzähle sind mir auch sehr ans Herz gewachsen.

Wälz du dich weinend in verklärter Nostalgie, ich zock derweil ein sehr gutes Add-On.


----------



## ulose (6. Januar 2009)

Definitiv NEIN, nope, ne

Ich spiele seit 4 Jahren, das heutige WoW ist eine imense Steigerung zu dem ursprünglichen. Das einzige wo ich zustimme ist, das mit den bunten und futuristischen Itemdesign in BC, das hat mir auch nicht so dolle gefallen, wurde jetzt aber "behoben". WotLK ist absolut geil aufgebaut, eine Augenweide, Questdesign ist top, die neuen Arenen, BGs... hätte ich blos jetzt schon Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eowe (6. Januar 2009)

In 2 Monaten gibt es WoW nicht mehr und WAR, LOTR und AOC werden Millionen von neuen Abonnenten gewinnen....
Die Meldungen werden sich überschlagen und von den 3 Spielen wird ein Heises Rennen entflammen .... wer wird die meisten Frustrierten WoW Spieler bekommen und das Rennen gewinnen ...

man denk sogar darüber nach Hellgate London nicht vom Netz zu nehmen!

Blizzard wird die Arbeit von D3 einstellen, denn Sie wollen keinen Flop riskieren 
In 2 Jahren ist eh Blizzard/Activision Pleite!

Eine neue Ära beginnt
Super,Dupper neue Spiele kommen auf dem Markt ala Sacred 1

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Eowe schrieb:


> In 2 Monaten gibt es WoW nicht mehr ....



Hehe .. hallooo....aufwachen ....du schreibst im Schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut


/sign


----------



## Drumdrum (6. Januar 2009)

ey wie oft den noch... das thema... naja

das du findest das WOW !eklatant! schlechter geworden ist liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht daran das es so sher viel schlechter geworden ist nur ANDERS und du es davon abgesehen anscheinend schon seit realese spielst...ich hab grad netmal aufem schirm wie lang das genau her ist
schoma was von abnutzungseffekt gehört?und abgesehen davon is doch sonnenklar das es keinen spaß macht jahrelang 70% der zeit in den hauptstädten zu stehen und in /2 BLizz oder alle Noobs zu flamen


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Januar 2009)

Achje, immer das gleiche...

Und dann auch noch so widersprüchlich. Ein Beispiel gefällig?
Früher war alles viel besser und die Instanzen, ja, die waren viel schöner. Dann wird jetzt eine alte Instanz neu aufgemacht und was wird gemacht? Gemeckert wird. Aber wenn man doch die alten Instanzen so schön findet, wieso freut man sich dann nicht? Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn man alle alten Instanzen auch auf Stufe 80 angepaßt besuchen könnte. Sei es, indem sie neu aufgesetzt werden, oder durch einen heroischen Modus. Von daher kann ich kein Haar in der Suppe finden, daß das alte Naxx nun als Einsteigerinstanz neugemacht wurde. Ich fand Naxx schon immer toll und ich finde es sehr gut, daß es auf diese Weise erhalten bleibt. Die Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber eine Einsteigerinstanz ist für Einsteiger. Ich für meinen Teil werde Ulduar abwarten, bevor ich mir wirklich eine Meinung mache. Ich hoffe, daß das vom Anspruch her angemessen sein wird und bis ich das weiß, kann ich mit der leichten Einsteigerinstanz durchaus leben.
Auf jeden Fall ist es für mich sehr widersprüchlich, wenn einige betonen, wie toll sie WoW Classic finden und die alten Instanzen, aber im nächsten Satz das neue Naxx schlecht reden, weil Blizzard es sich ja einfach gemacht hat. Zumal eine Neuauflage dieser Instanz ja auch von großen Teilen der Community durchaus gewünscht wurde. Aber wenn man nichts zu meckern hat, würde man sich ja langweilen.
Und wie oft man lesen muß, daß Blizzard angeblich Sachen einfach nur lieblos hingeklatscht hat. Denkt ihr auch mal darüber nach, was ihr von euch gebt? Instanzen und Gebiete sind immer Geschmackssache. Manche gefallen einem einfach besser, als andere. Das hat doch aber nichts mit dem Aufwand zu tun oder mit dem Einfallsreichtum der Entwickler. Die Scherbenwelt ist ein Überbleibsel, ein Bruchstück, des Planeten Draenor, der durch Ner'Zhuls Portale zerstört wurde. Es ist doch klar, daß so etwas nicht so romantisch aussehen kann, wie das Eschental oder der Wald von Elwynn. Die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und Nethersturm sind z.B. halt Wüsten. Und Wüsten sehen eben so aus. Und ansonsten ist Draenor eben ein völlig anderer Planet, als Azeroth und deshalb muß der auch grundlegend anders aussehen. Ich denke, Blizzard wird sich da schon viel bei gedacht haben und auch Mühe gegeben. Natürlich finde ich die alte Welt auch deutlich schöner, als die Scherbenwelt. Das ist wieder diese Geschmackssache. Das hat aber eben nichts mit Mühe oder hinklatschen zu tun.
Bei den Instanzen ist das ähnlich. Die Raumschiffe der Festung der Stürme sehen eben so aus...wie...Raumschiffe. Das finden die meisten nicht schön, aber das sind ja auch nicht die einzigen BC Instanzen gewesen. Jeder Instanzkomplex bot etwas völlig anderes, genau wie die Raidinstanzen. An Abwechslung mangelte es da insgesamt nicht. Okay, daß die vier Instanzen im Auchindon quasi gleich aussahen, kann man als langweilig bezeichnen. Aber gibt es bei den ganzen Instanzen im Schwarzfels größere Unterschiede im Design oder im Kloster? Auf jeden Fall gab es viel Abwechslung und Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Instanzarten.
Insgesamt würde ich sagen, hat sich Blizzard bei BC einiges an Mühe gegeben. Sie haben da viel neues ausprobiert, auch um Abwechslung zu bringen. Wieso auch sollte die Scherbenwelt von BC eine Kopie der alten Welt von WoW Classic sein? Das wäre doch langweilig. Wie es aussieht haben sie zwar nicht ganz den Geschmack der großen Community damit getroffen, aber das heißt doch nicht automatisch, daß sie sich keine Mühe gegeben haben.
Nun, jetzt haben wir WotLK. Wir sind wieder zurück auf Azeroth und Blizzard hat wieder viel neues gewagt und gebracht, sich aber auch wieder mehr an Classic orientiert und von BC entfernt, weil das eben nicht ganz so ankam. Und schon wird wieder deutlich, daß die Spieler eigentlich nicht wissen, was sie wollen. Die Community will neue Sachen, damit es nicht langweilig wird. Aber über die Neuerungen wird gemeckert. Die Community findet Classic besser, weil früher eh alles besser war. Aber über Dinge, die an Classic angelehnt sind, wird ebenfalls gemeckert. Ja was denn nun?
Ich finde, die Gebiete sehen toll aus. Wir sind ja wieder auf Azeroth, also durfte das Design auch wieder diesem Planeten entsprechen. Mit dem Questen hatte ich, als alter Questmuffel, weniger Probleme, als befürchtet. Teilweise hat mir das sogar richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem Drachenöde. Die Neuerung mit den Weltverändernden Quests finde ich richtig super. Natürlich muß man sich da erst dran gewöhnen und hier und da mag es ungünstig sein, wenn man Gruppenquests machen will und keinen findet, der den gleichen Stand hat. aber insgesamt finde ich das klasse. Blizzard hat da etwas völlig neues ausprobiert, was Spaß macht und nicht so ein Einheitsbrei ist, wie töte x Mobs vom typ Z. Aber natürlich wird da auch wieder viel gemeckert, wie immer. Volkskrankheit Unzufriedenheit.
Die Instanzen sind abwechslungsreich und von völlig unterschiedlichen Designs. Die ungeliebten BC-Bonbonfarben gibt es nicht mehr und ansonsten ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei: der etwas futuristische Nexus-Komplex, der Irdenen-Komplex, Utgarde, die Spinnenhöhlen, die Trollinstanzen. Alles total unterschiedlich und jeweils für sich einzigartig. Und bei den Raids haben wir das neue alte Naxxramas, das Obsidiansanktum, was etwas an Onyxias Hort erinnert  und das Auge der Ewigkeit. Auch drei unterschiedliche Arten von Instanzen, die dem entsprechen, was Kara, Gruul und Maggy bei BC waren. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was mit Patch 3.1 kommen wird und freue mich schon darauf. Hauptsächlich mit der Hoffnung verbunden, daß der einzige aktuelle Wehrmutstropfen, der relativ niedrige Schwierigkeitsgrad, dann verschwinden wird.
Schön wäre natürlich auch, wenn wieder wirklich epische oder gar legendäre Dinge eingebaut würden. Aber ich denke, das wird schon kommen. Und wer aktuell nichts zu tun hat, der kann sich ja immernoch an altes wagen. Oder seid ihr alle schon im Besitz der legendären Waffen, habt die AQ-Toröffnungsquestreihe abgeschlossen oder habt alle Erfolge abgeschlossen? Spätestens auf den zweiten Blick erkennt man, daß es niemals an Herausforderungen mangeln wird. Es gibt immenroch genug schweres zu tun. Aber wie gesagt, Volkskrankheit Unzufriedenheit. Man meckert lieber rum, als das Spiel einfach nur zu genießen. Manchen kann man es nie recht machen und allen schonmal sowieso nicht. Die schlimmsten Meckerspezies sind auf jeden Fall folgende:

Der Pro-Gamer: Er meckert ständig darüber, daß alle jetzt an epische Items gelangen können und hat keinen Spaß mehr an WoW, weil sein Equip nicht mehr einzigartig ist. Offensichtlich definiert er sich über die Summe der Itemlevel seines Equips und lebt nur dann auf, wenn er etwas hat, was sonst keiner hat.
Kernaussage: Seit jeder lila rumläuft, macht mir das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr.
Tip: Geh mal wieder raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Helden-Verehrer: Er bekommt einen Weinkrampf, wenn er daran denkt, daß man Illidan schon besiegt hat und irgendwann auch Arthas gegenübertreten wird. Er unterstreicht seine Gefühle durch Androhen, mit dem Spiel aufzuhören, sollte Arthas als Loot-Boss eingebaut werden, würde aber wahrscheinlich ohne nachzudenken sämtliche DKP-Punkte für Frostmourne setzen und damit dann 24 Stunden am Tag prollend durch Dalaran laufen, sobald er, wie angedroht, in den Ruhestand getreten ist.
Kernaussage: Das wäre der größte Fehler von Blizz, wenn sie Arthas als Loot-Boss bringen.
Tip: Wenn du lieber Hausmeister Krause als Endboss eines Spiels haben willst, such dir etwas anderes.

Der Ex-Spieler: Er meckert immer und über alles, spielt aber angeblich schon ewig nicht mehr. Was sucht er dann aber noch hier und was meint er, wen es interessiert, wenn er uns ständig seine Kernaussage auf die Nase bindet?
Kernaussage: Deshalb spiele ich zum Glück kein WoW mehr.
Tip: Dann kannst du ja durchaus einfach mal wieder raus gehen und loslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fazit zum Thema dieses Threads:
Es geht mit WoW nicht bergab!
Mit BC wurde viel neues gebracht und versucht, das kam nicht wirklich gut an. Mit WotLK kam wieder viel neues, man näherte sich aber auch wieder mehr an Classic an. Das kommt insgesamt gut an, nur kann man es eben nie allen recht machen und einige haben sowieso immer etwas zu meckern. Auf jeden Fall kommen die Optik und die Quests bei der breiten Allgemeinheit gut an, genau wie die unterschiedlichen und abwechslungsreichen Instanzen.
Ansonsten ist es noch viel zu früh, das Addon zu verurteilen, was die Schwierigkeit angeht. Ersteinmal abwarten, wie Ulduar sein wird.

Und wem WoW nicht gefällt, der kann ja gerne etwas anderes spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (6. Januar 2009)

WotanGOP you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Theoretisch ist mit deinem letzten Satz eh alles nötige zum Thema gesagt ...


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. Januar 2009)

Theme X dazu es nervt langsam aber gut.... WoW geht sicherlich nicht den bergab, man muss sich nur die verkaufszahlen jedes mal anschaun das spiel verkauft sich von allein. Klar ist Lich King ein wenig anspruchlos geraten aber der nächste content patch wird nur noch eine frage der zeit sein, ich finde manche übertreiben es einfach. Und mit dem Content wird blizz den nörglern auch entgegen kommen und den anspruch anheben. Und 80% töte x quest .... weiß ja net welche quest du gemacht hast @ te aber lich king bietet wohl die beste abwechslung an quests die es je in wow gegeben hat. Wer keine lust mehr hat soll gehen und nicht ewig lang jedes mal im forem whinen wie einfach oder scheiße wow geworden ist. Es gibt ja die altenativen aber 90% aller nörgler schaffen es nicht, sie meckern zwar gerne aber dennoch sind sie so zufrieden das sie bei dem spiel bleiben. Also kanns ja garnicht so schlimm sein

@ WotanGOP super beitrag du bringst es ganu auf dem Punkt !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (6. Januar 2009)

hallo,dann mal mein senf....

bin erst seid ein paar tagen in nordend da ich kurz vor dem addon mit ein paar freunden neu angefangen habe.

spiele schon relativ lange,aber erst seid bc und muss sagen,bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden,mir persöhnlich hat bc von der optik nicht sonderlich zugesagt,hab mich eigentlich immer in nagrand aufgehalten,machte als lederer auch sinn..:-)
das raiden habe ich zu der zeit nach einigen versuchen dran gegeben,jeder so wie er mag,aber mit unregelmäßigem schichtdienst gestaltet sich das vom timing relativ schwierig,nicht von der gesamtspielzeit.
kara war auchnicht sooo einfach wie es alle hier machen,wenn man wie es gedacht war grün/blau reingeht,dann ist sogar der kurator(war er doch?) in der hälfte der inni recht knackig.
und jetzt gibt es endlich alte innis die ich nicht kenne und die auch eigentlich niemand clear hatte,wie schön,kann ich die auchmal anspielen mit einer gilde,die nicht "richtig" raidet!das ist doch was für die casuals,ich bin mir fast sicher,das es für die raidgilden auch wieder schwerer wird,kommt ja noch was.
und mal ganz ehrlich,es kann doch nicht wirklich sein,das ein recht große teile vom content für 99% der spieler nicht zugänglich ist,in welchem spiel gibt es denn sonnst sowas?eben...:-)

insgesamt gefällt mir nordend richtig gut,da ich mit dem style viel besser zurechtkomme,story hin oder her,die scherbe war wiegesagt nichts für mich.und das innis kürzer sind oder es mehrere modis gibt kommt mir als motiviertem casual
(was es heutztage alles gibt..:-) wirklich entgegen,es tut mir leid für die raider,aber eure zeit wird auchnoch kommen.

ja,es ist wohl so,wenn es einfach keinen spaß mehr macht muss man halt was neues probieren,hab hdro auchmal über 2 monate angespielt,aber da der funke,warum auch immer,nicht übergesprungen ist bin ich wieder bei wow und das mit viel spaß an der sache,mir geht es auch hauptsächlich um das spiel und nichtnur um die items.nichts gegen gutes equip,aber manchmal ist das wirklich nicht alles.

lange rede kurzer sinn:

finde nordend richtig gut,hätte bei einem addon wie bc aufgehört und mir was ganz anderes gesucht,so habe ich mein abo um 6 monate verlängert(machts auch billiger..:-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## the Huntress (6. Januar 2009)

Früher war alles besser? Meint man wohl, da man sich nur an die "guten Seiten" erinnert. Ich finde WoW wird immer besser, da man weniger Zeit braucht. Das ist nur Vorteilhaft für Schule, Job oder Studium.

Ich würde nicht sagen das es mit WoW "bergab" geht. Es wird mehr auf die "Casuals" eingegangen, also den größeren Teil der Spielergemeinde. Wem das nicht gefällt, nun der sollte aufhören mit WoW und sich ein MMO suchen wo man mehr Zeit investieren muss.

Achja und WotanGOP's Post solltet ihr euch alle mal durchlesen. Top!


----------



## Technocrat (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer.



Ich spiele WoW seit dem 1. Tag und es wurde von Patch zu Patch und Erweiterung zu Erweiterung besser. Das es schlimmer wird finden nur Leute, die geistig unbeweglich sind und die Dinge so haben wollen "wie es immer schon war", Ewiggestrige und Retros also. Wer hingegen bereit ist, sich auf Neues einzulassen, der wird in WoW auf immer neue tolle Dinge stoßen - und das ist der Grund, warum ich immer noch dabei bin und mich WoW auch nicht langweilt.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (6. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was bei WOW bergab geht is die community und nicht das spiel. Das Spiel wird nunmal auf die spieler ausgelegt die das net 24/7 spielen,  so das diese die instanzen wie naxx und co auch mal sehen können.

Und wer rumlabber früher war alles besser, soll entweder auf ein anderes spiel umsteigen oder ganz aufhören. Könnt ja auch versuchen ne unterschriftenaktion zu starten damit ein realm eröffnet wird wo es nur classicwow gibt. Aber um Gottes Willen hört auf ein spiel runter zu machen bloß weil es euch net mehr gefällt!


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (6. Januar 2009)

alles ok so wie es ist -- wer will findet immer was zu meckern

und zum lichking: was die quest angeht hat blizz sich schon richtig mühe gegeben und sind auch super gelungen. dass nicht jede q mit ner videosequenz enden kann leuchtet doch auch irgendwo ein 

und den schwierigkeitsgrad so anzusetzen dass von 11 mio nur 200k leute es schaffen bringt doch auch nix

dass sich wow im laufe der zeit den (immer mehr werdenen) user anpassen muss ist doch klar und dass bei sowas die nicht mit zufrieden sind, die seit beginn dabei sind liegt doch wohl auch auf der hand. ist doch immer so bzw kenne kein beispiel bei dem es nicht so ist 

würde befürworten dass es nen raid gibt für die progamer, wo diese mindestens 40-50 std benötigt um einmal durch zu kommen damit das rumgejammere in den foren aufhört


----------



## catweazlemac (6. Januar 2009)

Mir hat Wow die letzten 2,5 Jahre immer Spaß gemacht. 
Trotz der "angeblichen" Unbalance oder PVP oder Spammern oder Kiddy oder epixgeilheit oder noobigkeit bzw. Oberroxxor-Gamern.
Das war halt WoW. Ich habs einfach genossen zu spielen. Mit Ende BC war schon bisschen die Luft raus und ich hab voller Freude auf WotlK gewartet.
Und dann? Es kam, gefiel, hat motiviert und von einem zum anderen Tag wars aus bei mir. Zu nichts mehr Lust. Motivation =0.
Trotz des schönen Ambientes und neuem Content

Ich denke, dass einfach die Luft raus ist nach so langer Spielzeit. Es liegt nicht an einzelnen Faktoren. Irgendwas hat immer gestört, irgendwas war immer toll.
Nun nicht mehr. Heute 12:30 läuft der Account aus und ich such mir erstmal in HdRO ne neue Herausforderung. Mal sehen, wie es wird.

Gruss


----------



## Rinkon (6. Januar 2009)

Geht es mit WoW bergab? Nein.
Warum?
Ich finde immer noch nette Spieler, die mit mir gemütlich questen, mir helfen, wenn es brenzlig wird usw. Das Spiel macht mir sehr viel Spaß, ich mach mir keinen Leveldruck und genieß das Addon. 
Die Instanzen sollen zu leicht sein? Ja, warum nicht? Mach ich halt was anderes. Meine Berufe hochskillen, alle Portale holen (mit Mage halt), oder einfach questen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. Januar 2009)

Ja ja, früher war alles besser.....


Alles ?  Nein

Gerade die alten - Pre-BC - Instanzen waren zum grössten Teil langweiler als die BC 5er Innis.

Das Sience Fiction Design von BC hat mit auch nicht gefallen aber Nordend finde ich wirklich schön.

An sich hat sich WoW für mich zum guten gewandelt - also seit WotLK.

Zu PvP sag ich nix, da ich es für Überflüssig halte und es nichts mit einem Rollenspiel zu tun hat.
_(ist nur meine eigene Meinung)_

Platte tragende, *hüpfende* Zwerge sind halt schwer zu ertragen. *g*

Zu meckern wird jeder was finden, aber an sich ist WOW immer noch das beste Spiel seiner Art und
ich fürchte der einzige Konkurrent wird irgendwann einmal WOW 2 werden.


----------



## patrick02 (6. Januar 2009)

ALso die Scherbenwelt fande ich genial! Mit den ganzen Dämpnen und so! Aber Nordend ist einfach Langweilig! Ich dümpel gerade mit LvL 76 in den Gryzzlihügeln rum und langweile mich total, da wir wieder auf dem Stand sind Wildschweine Wölfe und Rehe zu töten! Villeicht werde ich mit WoW aufhören...


----------



## Sayonara Simon (6. Januar 2009)

ich wär echt froh wenn mal alle die hier die ganze zeit rumwhinen weil wow scheisse geworden is ihren account kündigen würden und somit ihre "drohung" wahr machen. dann wären nich jeden abend die instanz server überfüllt!


----------



## Blu.E (6. Januar 2009)

Da ich das buffed-Forum schon seit einger Zeit aufmerksam beobachte stelle ich fest, dass es zunehmend Themen wie dieses gibt, die sich damit beschäftigen an WoW negative Aspekte aufzudecken und schonungslos in Grund und Boden zu diskutieren.
Dabei entstehen immer wieder Beiträge wie: "Früher war alles besser" und Co.

Gestattet mir bitte einen simplen Vergleich anzubringen:

Eure Mutter/Vater, Mann/Frau (ganz egal) steht für das Weihnachtsessen in der Küche und bereitet eine leckere gefüllte Gans mit Klößen und Rotkohl zu.
Sie/er gibt sich richtig Mühe steht stundenlang am Herd und ist bemüht ein schmackhaftes Essen zu kochen.
Am Abend kommt also das Essen auf den Tisch und es sieht richtig toll aus. Ihr seid voller Freude und beginnt eurer Essen zu geniessen.
Die Klöße sind fabelhaft. Die Gans ist saftig und knusprig braun. Sogar die Vorsuppe war gut abgewürzt und lecker.
Aber dann stellt ihr fest, dass der Rotkohl doch etwas fad geworden ist.
Ganz schnell vergesst ihr den Rest des Essens.

"Ihh, der Rotkohl ist aber Mist, der schmeckt ja wie toter Hund"

Und euer Koch steht da und bekommt nur schlechte Kritik, obwohl der Rest gelungen ist. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Frage? Wird euer Koch nächstes Jahr wieder für euch kochen?

Wenn ihr darauf keinen Hunger habt dann geht doch zum Nachbarn, der HDRO kocht. Oder zur Mutter eures Freundes die WAR auftischt.
Was euch nicht schmeckt müsst ihr nicht essen, aber überseht die positiven Aspekte nicht und schätzt bitte die Arbeit der "Köche".

Ich halte WotLK für gelungen und spiele WoW gerne. Einiges schmeckt mir auch nicht, aber das muss nicht bedeuten, dass ich mich wie ein ausgehungerter Wolf darauf stürze und es in der Luft zerreisse.

Blu.E


----------



## Animos93 (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm joa stimmt schon das es vor bc besser war aber ich finde schon sie haben viel neues rausgebracht... ich find die idee eigentlich gut naxx "neu" zu amchen. das is ne hammageile inni aber viele spieler waren zu lvl 60 zeiten net gut genug um sie zu clearen... jetzt haben sie die chance auch einmal naxx zu amchen


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (6. Januar 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> ALso die Scherbenwelt fande ich genial! Mit den ganzen Dämpnen und so! Aber Nordend ist einfach Langweilig! Ich dümpel gerade mit LvL 76 in den Gryzzlihügeln rum und langweile mich total, da wir wieder auf dem Stand sind Wildschweine Wölfe und Rehe zu töten! Villeicht werde ich mit WoW aufhören...



loool

wenn dich die q in den hügeln nicht anbrechen weil du die 5 min zeit nicht übrig hast die paar viecher umzuhauen dann queste doch einfach in anderen gebieten ??!!!

allein in dalaran beim fp werden dir 2 q angeboten. könnte wetten dass du die noch nicht fertig hast ;-) 

nur mal so zur ablenkung von den ganzen langweiligen tiere prügeln und bernsteinsamen ausk......


----------



## Denny09 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich find auch das es Bergab geht mir fehlt einfach die Herausfoderung mittlerweile


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Blu.E schrieb:


> Und euer Koch steht da und bekommt nur schlechte Kritik, obwohl der Rest gelungen ist. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Frage? Wird euer Koch nächstes Jahr wieder für euch kochen?



Deine Mutter kocht aber umsonst für dich.

Wenn ich statt dessen in einem Restaurant esse und 13€ für mein Gänsemenue bezahle möchte ich, dass der Rotkohl nicht wie toter Hund schmeckt, sonst beschwere ich mich eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaise2277 (6. Januar 2009)

Nun ich will nur noch erwähnen, wenn es shon wie ihr sagt "Mit WoW Bergab geht"
Warum hat dann Blizz von September bis Dezember 2008 500.000 neue Abonennten bekommen?

Ich persönlich finde WotlK Top! Um einiges besser als Bc und endlich mit Story! Das mir im alten gefehlt hat.
Und das viele sagen "es ist zu leicht" warum haben dann nicht sämtliche Gilden Maly 25 und Naxx 25 down?

Außerdem steht das Addon noch am Anfang und Blizz hat ja angekündigt, dass die ersten Raids leichter werden als im Vergleiche zu Bc.
Jedoch wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch angehoben neben bei gesagt (Ulduar)

Und wenns vielen von euch "nicht gefällt" warum spielt ihrs dann noch?

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Jizzy777 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es geht nicht wirklich bergab. Das die 5er, 10er sowohl 25er viel zu leicht sind stimmt schon. Aber dann machts euch doch einfach schwerer in dem ihr die Achievments versucht wenn ihr es so langweilig findet.

10er Satharion mit 3 Drachen Adds, Anub'rekhan in 3 Minuten, Malygos in 5 Minuten, Naxx ohne einen Toten, etc... mit diesen Dingen ist es in etwa das selbe niveau wie BT.


----------



## Rayven-Anetheron (6. Januar 2009)

*Bei nem Naxx Hero Run ist meiner Gruppe im Seuchenviertel ein LVL 70 Item gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht auch im Atlasloot drin*


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Und das sagt uns jetzt was genau?


----------



## Blu.E (6. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Deine Mutter kocht aber umsonst für dich.
> 
> Wenn ich statt dessen in einem Restaurant esse und 13&#8364; für mein Gänsemenue bezahle möchte ich, dass der Rotkohl nicht wie toter Hund schmeckt, sonst beschwere ich mich eben
> 
> ...



Dafür musst du hinterher aber das Geschirr abwaschen. hehe

Ja, damit hast du natürlich Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte aber generell diese negative Einstellung anprangern.
Wie oft lese ich diese Threads im Forum, die sich damit beschäftigen.
Es ist in der letzten Zeit wirklich inflationär geworden. Ich denke Du weisst was ich damit sagen will. Schätze dich jedenfalls für kompetent ein.

Wäre einer Doktorarbeit würdig: Steigende Abonnenten trotz größerer Unzufriedenheit.
Demnach wäre auch ein Perpetuum mobile denkbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castalex (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ein ziehmlich neuer WoW-Spieler bis jetzt gefällt mir alles sehr gut. Das einzige woran ich etwas zu meckern habe sind die Equips also nicht die Stats sondern das Aussehen, ich bin Krieger und bin momentan lvl 76 und seit ich 70 bin habe ich fast immer das "gleiche" an. D.h. das einzige was Blizzard machen sollte ... sie sollten mehr Texturen einbauen weil sieht echt alles gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vielleicht inis schwerer machen. Aber das Problem dabei ist das wir zu gut informiert sind würden ein paar von uns nicht auf buffed gehen und die Gruppen informieren dann würden wir alle ziehmlich oft wipen, ich will damit sagen das wir einfach zu gut informiert sind und das die Vorfreude an Inis vergeht, weil wir uns schon die Taktiken angeschaut haben und kennen. Also lieber ne Ini mit unwissenheit machen dann macht sie auch mehr spass so ist es bei mir^^ 

MFG Castalex,Azshara


----------



## Ascían (6. Januar 2009)

Blaise2277 schrieb:


> Warum hat dann Blizz von September bis Dezember 2008 500.000 neue Abonennten bekommen?



Mehr konnten die Russen nicht aufbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nixan (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub der Themaersteller spricht mir aus der Seele !
Habe wegen BC aufgehört und als ich dann hörte das mann Arthas im nächsten Addon töten kann war bei mir alles tot...
Account gefreezt ! W.A.R gestartet ! RvR gemacht...


----------



## Nixan (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm habt ihr schon gehört das Blizzard nun auch im Game das feature einbringen möchte das mann durch PVP leveln kann ... das kommt mir i-wie bekannt vor !?!?


----------



## EisblockError (6. Januar 2009)

Spannend mal wieder so ein thema zu eröffnen.


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Nixan schrieb:


> Hmm habt ihr schon gehört das Blizzard nun auch im Game das feature einbringen möchte das mann durch PVP leveln kann ... das kommt mir i-wie bekannt vor !?!?


Konnte man das in Ultima Online oder Everquest auch schon? Weiß ich gerade nicht...


----------



## Vizard (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann hier nur den satzt zitieren den ich ingame schon mehrere male ausgesprochen habe:
"Kommt mal klar leute WoW ist ein Spiel und Spiele sollten Spaß machen und keine Arbeit sein fürs Arbeiten gibts schließlich das gute alte RL."
(Ist leider so aber wie manche hier verbissen WoW Zocken und RAID RAID RAID FULL EPIC und das dauernde Rumgeheule im Forum und im allgemeinen Channel.)

Was manche hier von sich geben ist echt Traurig ihr solltet euch mal echt vor Augen führen was ein Game ist.
Und damit eins gleich klar ist ich binn kein Casual aber ich gehöre wohl noch zu den "Zockern" (Oder nennt es wie ihr wollt) die Games noch genießen können.

Soviel dazu.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Januar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mehr konnten die Russen nicht aufbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und selbst wenn, die Möglichkeiten hätten auch andere Publisher/Entwickler ihr Produkt für einen bestimmten Markt zu lokalisieren. Natürlich ist da Geld vonnöten, welches Blizzard natürlich hat. Aber um mal den Bogen zu "deinem" WAR zu schlagen, EA ist nun auch kein Bettelknabe am Spielemarkt und Mythic hat mit DAoC vor WoW ein für seine Verhältnisse erfolgreiches Spiel gehabt. WAS also hindert die beiden nun dran, WAR auch in anderen Märkten zu etablieren?

Dieses Argument "Ja, WoW hat soviele Spieler weil..." zieht einfach nicht, denn die Spieler sind einfach da, und wenn es die Konkurrenz dort nicht gibt (und lokalisierte Fassungen sprechen nunmal mehr Spieler an), dann liegt das nicht an Blizzard, sondern eben an jener Konkurrenz. Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass - um beim Beispiel WAR zu bleiben - EA/Mythic nicht auch gern 11,5 Millionen aktive Accounts bei WAR hätte.

Mal abgesehen davon bringen 11,5 oder 200 Millionen Accounts mir persönlich gar nichts, außer eine gewisse Sicherheit zu vermitteln, dass das Spiel eine ganze Weile weiterlebt.

Ob es mit WoW bergab geht, liegt an jedem selbst. Für mich tut es das nach bald 4 Jahren Spielzeit immer noch nicht. Sollte der Punkt kommen, kann ich den Account bequem kündigen. Aber selbst "nur" noch 5 Millionen aktive Accounts sind ein beachtlicher Wert, wo andere Publischer/Entwickler ihr letztes Hemd für geben würden.


----------



## ink0gnito (6. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.





hahahahaha


und deswegen soll es mit WoW bergab gehen?


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> und deswegen soll es mit WoW bergab gehen?


Er hat nicht erwähnt, dass es so, wie es gemacht wurde, nicht möglich sein sollte. Kleiner Bug, große Wirkung.
Andere Beispiele:
AoC: Stats funktionierten nicht richtig, Klassen nicht spielbar.
WAR: Debuffs funktionierten nicht, Ziel erhielt doppelten Schaden als vorgesehen (Bright Wizards...).
WoW: Eben jenes Knochenschild, welches "abgesogen" wurde.

Kommt überall vor...


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur den satzt zitieren den ich ingame schon mehrere male ausgesprochen habe:
> "Kommt mal klar leute WoW ist ein Spiel und Spiele sollten Spaß machen und keine Arbeit sein fürs Arbeiten gibts schließlich das gute alte RL."
> (Ist leider so aber wie manche hier verbissen WoW Zocken und RAID RAID RAID FULL EPIC und das dauernde Rumgeheule im Forum und im allgemeinen Channel.)
> 
> ...



WoW zielt direkt auf den Internetsport ab seit arena eingeführt wurde und ist daher ein Sport(!) und kein Spiel, zumindest versucht blizz es so zu verarbeiten das es tauglich wird.


----------



## Trollkopf (6. Januar 2009)

Skamaica schrieb:


> Spiel Tetris das ist PERFEKT und stimmig



Oder Pong, wobei da die tolle Musik fehlt =)



Also ich kann mcih der Meinung des Threadstellers nciht anschließen, allerdings habe ich WotlK auch erst vor ein paar wochen angefangen und nciht so intensiv gespielt und zudem nen DK angefangen - sprich soviel hab ich von Northrend nciht gesehen. Aber ich finde bis jetzt das WotlK eine Art leuchteneder Stern hinter dem... Kot von BC (wobei ich bei BC auch sagen muss, das es einige Bosskämpfe gab, die mir persönlich Spass gemacht haben, nciht weil sie schwer, anspruchsvoll oder sonst was waren sondern einfach interessant)
Die Instanzen die ich bis jetzt machen konnte fand ich auch nicht schlecht (wobei man Anub'arak mit Anub'rhekan hätte tauschen können - ist doch doof so schnell so ne Rolle zu töten =( ).
Ich denke natürlich auch das es nciht zu gut ist wie WoW am anfang war, aber das hat wohl ncihts mehr mit der Qualität zu tun, da ich die bei WotlK nciht mehr bestreiten kann, ich denke das liegt einfach daran das man dieses... naja "erste Kribbeln" nciht mehr zurückholen kann.

PS.: es gab auch (wobei ich dem foilgenden persönlich nciht zustimme^^) auch schlechte Instanzen in Ur-WoW - auf meinem Server hat kaum jemand BRT oder Gnomeregan gemocht
PPS.: und ich erinnere nur daran, das die komplette eindeutschung auch nicht erst mit BC kam =)


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Die Arena zielt auf e-Sport ab, ja. Die anderen 98% Content würd ich eher nicht als e-Sport bezeichnen...


----------



## MadRedCap (6. Januar 2009)

Man sollte vorsichtig sein, wenn man andeutet, mit WoW geht es bergab... es ist nunmal so, dass Blizzard gerade mit dem jetzigen Addon versucht, den Schwerpunkt auf etwas völlig neues zu setzen, und dass sind die Erfolge. Dass die Raids daraufhin nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll sein dürfen, sollte klar sein, auch dass mehr Leute in den Genuß des Endcontent kommen, hat sicherlich auch seine Vorteile. Auch wenn die Profispieler und deren Fans natürlich meckern, dass ihnen die ALTBEKANNTE Herausforderung fehlt, dann möchte ich mal sehen, wie die es schaffen, den 'Ruhm des Helden'-Erfolg erspielen. Und da heißt es wieder, Blizzard versucht nichts neues? Dann deinstalliert WoW komplett, spielt euch nur noch das Classic auf und es ist wieder beim alten, ganz einfach. Im Endeffekt wollen alle Spieler es immer gleich haben, weil es ja ach so schwer ist, sich an Veränderungen zu gewöhnen. Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, Hut ab vor Blizzard, dass sie immer noch versuchen, sich mit jedem Addon neu zu erfinden. Das das einigen nicht passt, ist klar, aber das dauernde Gejammer geht auf die Nerven, weil euch keiner dazu zwingt, WoW zu spielen. Schluss, aus, Ende...


----------



## Lucazz (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch nie so spannende Questreihen erlebt wie in Nordend und freue mich jedesmal mehr über die Geschichte die seitens Blizzard nundoch endlich mal etwas greifbarer wird. Naxxramas ist zu einfach? Hmmmm, vielleicht könnte es daran liegen dass sich über soetwas nur Leute beschweren die das Spiel nicht mehr im normalen Verhältnis spielen. Alles und immer und sofort zu konsumieren scheint für viele, ich nenn sie mal "Oft-und-gerne-Spieler" (was ja nun nicht schlecht sein muss) der Grund zu sein zu vergessen, dass es Blizzard auch um die bösen bösen casuals geht... Von denen gibt es nämlich mehr als man denkt (Sie finden euch in der Nacht, gebt acht!) Naxxramas ist dafür da Leute ohne solide PvE Basis ein wenig zu puschen und ja deswegen ist es einfach gehalten - Die folgenden Instanzen werden sicherlich auch mimimi-threads hinter sich herziehen, jedoch beiweiten fordernder sein.

Soviel dazu, vom Eo.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm, also ich finde WotLK sehr gelungen und ich denke es hat auch wieder ein paar alt Hasen zurück geholt. Nicht umsonst spielen ca.11 Millionen Spieler dieses Spiel. Das irgendwann alles vorbei ist, ist klar!


----------



## Mollari (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde eher das es mit der Community bergab geht, und die reißt dann das Spiel gnadenlos mit in den Abgrund...


----------



## Mike Morháim (6. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/?ref=3976017


----------



## Semetor (6. Januar 2009)

Hmmm zu sowas gibts doch schon bestimmt 1000 Threads -.- Könnt ihr nicht da einfach euer zeug dazuschreiben?


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Mollari schrieb:


> Ich finde eher das es mit der Community bergab geht, und die reißt dann das Spiel gnadenlos mit in den Abgrund...


Dem stimme ich zu.

Gestern hat mich mein Server echt enttäucht so viele spammer habe ich noch nie erlebt meine igno war danach doppelt so voll wie vorher.


----------



## Kalzone (6. Januar 2009)

Hab mir das ganze mal durch gelesen und im Endeffekt kommt nur ein Nenner bei raus.Jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellungen von WoW.

Ich spiele wie viele andere auch seit Release und mir gefällt das Spiel bis zu diesem Punkt ganz gut.

@Naxxamals konnte ich Naxx leider nicht mehr erleben wegen dem BC release und bin froh jetzt diese Chance nutzen zu können.Auch wenns in kleinerem,leichterem Maßstab ist.

@Die Welt ansich:Es gibt wie bei jedem Gebiete die einem nicht gefallen und welche die der Hammer sind.Da hat jeder seine Meinung und darüber sollte man nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es bei WoW zwei Hauptstreitthemen.Das PvP und der ""Schwierigkeitsgrad" der Inis

Zum PvP kann ich nichts sagen den ich spiele fast ausschließlich PvE

Zum PvE(Inis;Raids),die sind aus meiner Sicht zu einfach gestaltet.Blizz sollte die 25er Raids im Schwierigkeitsgrad anheben und den Loot dort deutlich verbessern.Die 10er bleiben so wie sie sind.Dann können die sogenannten Casuals jede Raidini clearen,den ganzen Content geniessen und die sogenannten Pro Gilden die 25er in Angriff nehmen und sich daran erfreuen den Content im Schwerstmöglichen Zustand gecleart zu haben.

Wie im richtigen Leben gibt es auch in WoW nunmal Leute die mehr drauf haben als andere.Und die wollen natürlich auch ihr können verbessern,schwerere Aufgaben lösen,mehr zeigen müssen um ans Ziel zu kommen.
Da WoW aber ein Casual Game ist wird in erster Linie natürlich an die Gedacht.Entweder man verliert 500k Pro Kunden oder 3-4 Millionen Casual Kunden.Die Antwort dürfte sehr einfach sein.Und solange WIR ALLE diesem Spiel nicht den Rücken kehren wird Blizz so weiter machen wie bisher.Daran ändern Gilden wie Ensidia,IS,FtH usw. usw. nichts genauso wie die vielen tausend Casual Gilden.Erst wenn der Gewinn ins stocken kommt wird man sich die überwiegenden Mmeinungen anhören und dann in das Spiel in diese Richtung lenken.


----------



## babidi (6. Januar 2009)

mir hat das leveln viel spass gemacht in den heulenden fjorden oder der drachenöde. oki manchmal ärger ich mich das das beken mal wieder uberfüllt ist von farmenden chars, aber was solls. im pvp ist es mittlerweile richtig geil geworden. da ich immer n pvp muffel war, aber nu 1000 winter ist mal nur geil maximal 30 min pvp vergnügen pur.
und auch mit naxx verstehh ich das geflame nich das ein mage das militärvirtel gesolot hat, wayne. wenns so leicht ist machs nach.


----------



## Noleva (6. Januar 2009)

also ich finde das WoW eigenlitch nicht den bach runter geht,
Naxx wurde eigenltich nur aufgrund der story und weil naxx ne shcöne ist und die nicht viele von innen gesehn haben recycelt! eigentlich eine coole idee, mit molten core könnte man sowas ja auch machen, ist ja eigentlich nur schade das die alten 60er raids verfaulen! 

und außerdem war das mit den raids doch noch lang nicht das ende, das addon ist ja noch nicht mal komplett, arthas fehlt noch, und wer mal in den immersang wald geht und dort mal bei den trollen dort schaut die große festung hinter dem tor ist auch ein raid instanz portal! von demher kann man gespannt sein!

einfach mal abwarten bevor gemeckert wird


----------



## Banload (6. Januar 2009)

Na ja ob es bergab geht...? Ich meine Bergbau haste ja schnell geskillt und auf 450 gehts dann wieder bergauf.


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?



ich sag nur mal als beispiel vehicle system...
un die "kille dies kille das quests" sind auch nicht mehr so viele wie zu alten zeiten...
wenn dir die kill quests auf die eier gehn, dannv erstehe ich nicht, warum dir früher wow besser gefallen aht da gabs vielmehr davon...
heute gibts viele abwechslungreiche quests...zb. mit vehiceln, ind er tundra die wolfkackquest, dann die ehemalige quest vom kaltwetterflug....
und das sind nur wenige beispiele....
also behaupte nicht solche sachen die nicht stimmen...
bezüglich der raids hast du schon recht...
wobei ich da nicht so voreilige schlüsse ziehen würde...
gut naxx is easy aber die ist auch zum eisnteigen gedacht...
war kara schwerer? nicht viel^^ meines empfinden nach jedenfalls nicht...
un wenn jetzt die nächsten raids kommen werden wir ja sehen, ob der schwierigkeitsgrad steigt...
außerdem find ich das auch mal für die richtigen casuals gut...die, die wirklich wenig spielen haben auch noch chancen naxx zu clearn

so long
MFG Feanwulf

PS: das is nicht böse gemeint...also bitte keine flames


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

*Ich sag mal eins wenn euch WOW nicht gefällt dan geht War oder irgent ein anderen scheiß spielen aber meckert nicht immer über wow den einigen muss es ja gefallen wenn es immernoch 11millionen leute spielen!*


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

Mollari schrieb:


> Ich finde eher das es mit der Community bergab geht, und die reißt dann das Spiel gnadenlos mit in den Abgrund...



ganz meine meinung


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> *Ich sag mal eins wenn euch WOW nicht gefällt dan geht War oder irgent ein anderen scheiß spielen aber meckert nicht immer über wow den einigen muss es ja gefallen wenn es immernoch 11millionen leute spielen!*


Oder spielt Duden!
scnr


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Ja, mit WoW geht es steil Bergab, was ein Blick in das Archiv der Pressemitteilungen ergibt:

- 17. März 2005: WORLD OF WARCRAFT SETZT NEUEN MEILENSTEIN MEHR ALS *1,5 MILLIONEN *ABONNENTEN WELTWEIT 
- 19. Dezember 2005: WORLD OF WARCRAFT ÜBERSCHREITET MARKE VON *FÄNF MILLIONEN* KUNDEN WELTWEIT 
- 11. Januar, 2007: WORLD OF WARCRAFT® ZÄHLT JETZT MEHR ALS *8 MILLIONEN* ABONNENTEN WELTWEIT 
- 24. Juli, 2007: WORLD OF WARCRAFT® ZÄHLT JETZT MEHR ALS *9 MILLIONEN *ABONNENTEN WELTWEIT 
- 22. Januar, 2008: WORLD OF WARCRAFT® ERREICHT NEUEN MEILENSTEIN: *10 MILLIONEN *ABONNENTEN 
- 28. Oktober, 2008: WORLD OF WARCRAFT® ZÄHLT JETZT MEHR ALS *11 MILLIONEN *ABONNENTEN WELTWEIT 
- 23. Dezember, 2008: weltweite Spielergemeinde von mehr als *11,5 Millionen *Abonnenten zählt. 

Wenn du Excel beherrscht, schau dir den Graphen an und dann siehst du einen wunderbares Diagramm das "bergab" führt...wenn man oben anfängt ihn zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man sich die Zeiträume zwischen den Nachrichten anschaut, drängt sich eher der Schluß auf, dass WoW exponential größer wird.

PS.: Das Caps ist nicht von mir, sondern ist ein 1-zu-1 Zitat aus den Pressemitteilungen. 

Falls du nicht die Verkaufszahlen bzw. Abonnementzahlen meinst, sondern das Niveau von WoW, ist auch hier klar zu stellen: Umso mehr Kunden es gibt, umso mehr Leute gibt es die was zu bemängeln haben. Prozentual gesehen dürfte sich das wohl eher in eine positive Stimmung gewandelt haben, ansonsten würden die Nutzerzahlen nicht steigen. Ebenfalls - wie auch schon hier erwähnt - trügt das Bild, dass mehr unzufrieden als zufrieden sind. Denn diejenigen die zufrieden sind, sind Ingame und nicht im Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War schon immer so, dass die Nörgler mehr Gehör gefunden haben, als die Befürworter. Aber das ist im Sinne des Buffed-Forum gut so, andernfalls würde das Buffed-Forum mit der Anzahl der neuen Threads á la "WoW ist ja ein Klasse Game", nicht klar kommen.


----------



## Fredperry (6. Januar 2009)

Ihr macht hier euch viel mehr sorgen um ein SPIEL als um euer Reallife...

Na dann ist wow eben einfacher geworden naund dann kümmert euch doch mal lieber um eure Freunde die ihr wegen WoW wahrscheinlich eh viel zu viel vernachlässigt habt...
Mehr Reallife würd den meisten wahrscheinlich mla gut tun...


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

hmm...an dem thread sieht man mal wieder wie schei** die buffed-community ist...
jeder beleidigt den anderen und nur gumgewhine...
wenn euch ein spiel keinen spaß mehr macht dann spielt ein anderes und erstellt nicht voeher 100 threads darüber wie kacke das game ist...
wenn man sich mal andere wow-foren (abgesehen vom offiziellen blizz forum) anschaut sind dort die leute weitaus höflicher zueinander (siehe wowszene.de oder xchar)
ich hoffe es gibt leute die sich das eifnach mal zu ehrzen nehmen un einen freundlicheren umgangston an den tag legen...
ich will , dass keine diskussionen mehr stattfinden...ganz im gegenteil aber es wäre wohl mögliche sich, falls man mal eine andere meinung hat einfach gesittet zu unterhalten und nicht gleich "oh scheiß casual noob,kiddie..." zu flamen ohne groß darüber anchgedacht zu haben...

so long 
MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Kalado (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut


/sign

Super Quests eingeführt, für Raids muss man (noch!) nicht mehr vorarbeit machen als für eine Abi-Klausur und wer glaubt Blizz bringt nix neues/lustiges/cooles/interessantes der läuft mit Scheuklappen durch die (WoW)-Welt
Wer ein Problem hat soll eine E-mail an Blizz schreiben, die werden sich doch sofort darum kümmern dass 0,1% der Spieler ein Problem damit haben und wahrscheinlich eh nicht aufhören.
Also: Aufhören zu heulen oder leise zu nem anderen Spiel wechseln  (Was ihr eh nicht macht weil WoW im moment einfach das beste MMO ist (alle ausprobiert))


----------



## Mollari (6. Januar 2009)

Vor allem wurde jetzt endlich der Content so designed das jeder Spieler ihn erleben kann. Ich finde das wertet das Addon extrem auf. In BC war ein Großteil der Schlachtzüge und Instanzen nur einer geringen Zahl von Spielern vorenthalten obwohl alle einen Preis zahlen. Das war weder fair noch spielerfreundlich.

Wer diesmal die besondere Herausforderung liebt oder es schwerer mag kann sich ja mal im Achievment-Baum umsehen. Es gibt für jede heroische Instanz einiges an Erfolgen abzusahnen und da sind richtig harte Nüsse dabei. 

Zudem ist Naxx (selbst im 25er Modus) ein Einsteigerraid. Klar ist es nicht superschwer. Erstens gibt es noch Spieler die die Taktiken noch von früher kennen, zweitens will man auch hier erlebbare Spielgeschichte für alle möglich machen. Und so viele Leute kennen es auch noch nicht in- und auswendig. Was Naxx damals für Classic war, war Sunwell für BC. 

Malygos ist hingegen schon ein Quantensprung und wartet mal bis Ulduar und Arthas implementiert werden. Ich denke nicht das man jetzt schon von Fehlern oder einem nicht gelungenen Add-On sprechen sollte.


----------



## Apfelbrot (6. Januar 2009)

Storyline...


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Fredperry schrieb:


> Ihr macht hier euch viel mehr sorgen um ein SPIEL als um euer Reallife...
> 
> Na dann ist wow eben einfacher geworden naund dann kümmert euch doch mal lieber um eure Freunde die ihr wegen WoW wahrscheinlich eh viel zu viel vernachlässigt habt...
> Mehr Reallife würd den meisten wahrscheinlich mla gut tun...


Woher weisst du, wieviel Zeit die Leute mit Ihrem Reallife verbringen? Find es drollig, wie sich Leute in einem WoW-Forum über WoW-Spieler beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Such dir ein Forum, welches den Schwerpunkt "Mein Leben" hat, wenn du nicht mit WoW-Zockern reden willst, bzw. kein Verständnis für diese hast.


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> hmm...an dem thread sieht man mal wieder wie schei** die buffed-community ist...
> jeder beleidigt den anderen und nur gumgewhine...


 Lieber einer einen anderen, als direkt einer eine ganze COmmunity, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> wenn man sich mal andere wow-foren (abgesehen vom offiziellen blizz forum) anschaut sind dort die leute weitaus höflicher zueinander (siehe wowszene.de oder xchar)
> 
> MFG Feanwulf


*klick klick*
http://www.wowszene.de/board/viewtopic.php...182&start=0
Ein wunderbares Paradebeispiel, wieviel besser andere Communities so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir eure zum Teil überlegten und unübelegten Antworten duchgelesen und kann dazu nur sagen das es lächerlich von einigen is was hier wieder abgeht.

Jemand eröffnet einen Thread und hätte gerne Antworten. Das Erste was kommt sind flames vonwegen "Öhhh benutz SuFu oder vonwegen den Thread gabs schon 100x" - Habt ihr nichts bessers mit euren 14 Jahren zu tun als überall im Forum nur mist zu formulieren und nix zursache beizutragen ?

Zum TE: Es stimmt schon, dass WoW früher wesentlich spasiger war. Jedoch muss man sich der Zeit anpassen.

Es läuft zum größten Teil so ab: Spieler wünschen sich was in den Foren -> Blizzard führts ein -> Spieler weinen rum, weil sies auf einmal doch nichmehr wollen. Irgendwann flamen sie dann vonwegen "Ihh die Klasse "XY" ist zu overpowert ... nerf inc plx ! 

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass wenn man unüberlegt auf einen Spieler zurennt und einfach draufhaut oder irgendwelche Spells castet nur um höcstmöglichen Schaden zu fahren hat schon verloren. 0 Taktik = Hirnfrei und dann brauchter euch nicht wundern wenn der andere euch umhaut und /lol schreibt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst fand die Einführug der Arena auch nicht so prickelnd aber hab das beste draus gemacht und trotzdem immer ne 2,1k + Wertung geholt. Mit etwas Verstand und Taktik funzt alles ... Klar gibt/gab es einige Combos die echt schlimm waren/sind aber jede COmbo ist knackbar und sobald man es raushat ist es easymode.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einge von euch flamen, weil das Old naxx eich ein bisschen umgeänert wurde / wieder eingefügt wurde etc. ----- sinnlos ? Wieso weint ihr rum ? 90 % von denen die da flennen kennen das alte Naxx nur vom hören oder lesen oder sonstwas. Waren aber bestimmt nie drinne.
Das das T7 / T7,5 dem T3 Style entspricht wurde von der Community gefordert bzw. gewünscht ... kaum ist es da flennen wieder welche rum vonwegen "einfallslosigkeit".

Ich selbst bin kein Causal, ich spiele selbst oft viel zu viel und kann mich schon überm mittelmaß bezeichnen. Trotzdem läuft mein Rl super, bin seit 2 Jahren glücklich vergeben obwohl ich schon 4 Jahre WoW zocke, was bei einigen hier ja echt zu hapern scheint. Wenn WoW euch so kaputt macht dann hört doch bitte damit auf anstatt rumzuwhinen.

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler oder sonstirgendwas zu meckern hat kanns behalten.


----------



## Darthi (6. Januar 2009)

ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. 
Ich spiele seit Beta und vor BC hat WoW super Spaß gemacht die Raids waren einfach nur geil.. hatte zwar vor BC dann mit meinem Raid alles clear aber was solls.....
just for fun nach MC und haben twinks gezogen und so sachen und zu jedem Raide hatten wir immer 40 Member zusammen mit BC war das dann nicht mehr so da war man echt froh das man 25Leute zusammen bekommen. 
Die 25er Inis in BC hatten fast das gleiche Niveau wie die 60er Raid Inis.   Aber der Spaß Faktor war nicht mehr so hoch wie vor pre BC.. 
Naja und mit Woltk wurde alles nur noch lächerlicher  nach 3 Wochen alle Inis clear und jetzt sitzt man rum und hat nix mehr zu tun.......   
Und mit jedem Addon hatte ich das Gefühl das alle Unfreundlicher wurden.. 

Naja und nach zwei Wochen rum sitzen hat sich dann der Raid aufgelöst, weil 60% der Leute aufgehört hat... der grund war einfach der das, dass Spiel einfach kein Spaß mehr macht.. und ich werde jetzt auch aufhören..

so das dazu

Lg Darthi


----------



## Ahrês (6. Januar 2009)

ich finds gut so wie es ist ! es ist nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer und wenn ihr ma bischen mehr Themen durchlesen würdet müsstet ihr auch feststellen das die nächsten raids wieder schwerer werden!


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Lieber einer einen anderen, als direkt einer eine ganze COmmunity, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf jedem forum gibts deppen is nunmal so...
aber im vergleich zu buffed sind auf wowszene die member wesentlich netter...(nein das soll kein dizz gegen buffed.de sein finde die seite auch klasse nur die community geht den berg ab...)


----------



## Semetor (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> auf jedem forum gibts deppen is nunmal so...
> aber im vergleich zu buffed sind auf wowszene die member wesentlich netter...(nein das soll kein dizz gegen buffed.de sein finde die seite auch klasse nur die community geht den berg ab...)


Dann schreib da dein zeug rein und nicht hier -.- zwingt dich ja keiner zu.


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eure zum Teil überlegten und unübelegten Antworten duchgelesen(...)


Sehr gut, da hat sich einer wirklich mal die Mühe gemacht und alles gelesen...nice!



Trekkie schrieb:


> und kann dazu nur sagen das es lächerlich von einigen is was hier wieder abgeht.


Ja ok, kann man so sagen...



Trekkie schrieb:


> Jemand eröffnet einen Thread und hätte gerne Antworten. Das Erste was kommt sind flames vonwegen "Öhhh benutz SuFu oder vonwegen den Thread gabs schon 100x"


Hmm kann die Leute zwar verstehen die darauf hinweisen, dass es dieses Thema min. einmal die Woche gibt. Aber egal...so mal weiter lesen was der Trekkie so meint...



Trekkie schrieb:


> - Habt ihr nichts bessers mi euren 14 Jahren


Ach schade, lohnt doch nicht weiter zu lesen. Der Post hat so schön angefangen und dann kommt da so ein MickyMaus-Gedisse-Versuch. Und dabei bin ich doch garnicht 14, warum unterstellt er mir das dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

sinnloser beitrag?


----------



## seeker75 (6. Januar 2009)

Nunja,die Inis und Raids sind echt zu einfach,HdS Hero geht wie Butter.Die Landschaft von WotLK find ich besser als BC,da hat mir der ganze Raumschiff Enterprise-Quatsch auch net gefallen.Von der Optik der Instanzen hat sich Blizzard mit WotLK aber ins Zeug gelegt.Burg Utgarde sieht einfach nur Klasse aus!Hier und da gibts dann halt mal diese Langweiler-Quests aber es gibt halt auch viele neue.Oder konnte man vor BC mit Panzern durch die Geißel schreddern,Seelöwen verkuppeln oder so?Ich denke nicht,obwohl ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit Pre-BC hab.


----------



## Tornok (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dem Thread nur voll zustimmen und wer WoW von Anfang an spielt weis dies auch. WoW wird, nach Arthas oder auch schon früher, tot gepatcht. 
Zu den Abonenten. Sicherlich hat Blizz nochmal Werbung geschalten um noch ein paar Spieler ab zu greifen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen weis auch Blizz: Das wars
Jetzt wird mehr auf Twinks geziehlt. Siehe Mount, Accountgebundene Items und noch vieles mehr!
Blizz versucht nurnoch bestehende Spieler zu halten. Aber es geht definitiv berg ab!
Und wenn einer meint "mimimi such dir was anderes" Ja bin ich schon dabei und kanns jedem anderen auch empfehlen.
Wer SWG (das alte Starwars Galaxies) wird wissen was ich mit totpatchen meine und wie es enden wird.

Achja und zu dem sponkt da Oben. Siedler macht mittlerweile mehr spass als WoW....


----------



## Voni (6. Januar 2009)

Grüezi

1. Naxx passt super wegen der Geschichte, zudem war der Patch mit Naxx damals reichlich blöd vom Timing, weil es ziemlich nahe an BC kam und deshalb nur die allerbesten Gilden Naxx mit40er auf lvl60 schon gecleart hatten. Gute Gilden (wie wir damals, BWL clear und AQ40 ein paar Bosse) kamen gerade mal zu Maexxnakills, und Razuvious, der Rest war einfach zu schwer. Die Funraids mit 70 waren ja auch nicht so tolle weil die Loots für lvl60 waren. Aber wenn man bedenkt wie gross und schön Naxxramas ist, wäre es doch schade gewesen, diese Ini einfach in den Pestis rumgammeln zu lassen.

2. Jedes Addon, ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Zusatz zum Hauptspiel, warum werden immer neue Ideen verlangt und bahnbrechende Neuigkeiten? Blizzard macht seinen Job gut, und verhält sich konservativ "besser ist der Feind des Guten". Ich finde es immer noch so gut, oder so schlecht wie am Anfang, man hatte immer Kritikpunkte wenn man genau hingesehen hat, aber der Spass ist immer noch da.

3. Killquest: Ha ich lache mich tot, wie habe ich damals in Mulgore alle Arten Viecher getötet, und die schwerste Quest für meinen Warri war die auf der Insel wo es dann die Defhaltung gab. Die einzig guten Quests waren die Zugangsquests, welche leider aus dem Spiel genommen wurden, Onypre zb, oder MCpre, (ich hab die ganzen Teile noch auf der Bank). Aber wenn ich das Q-Design in WotlK anschaue, Hut ab, zb die Brunnhildarquests oder das Drachenreiten bei den Dailys oder die Quest für Thorin. Also da haben sich die Entwickler klar gesteigert.

Die Vergangenheit wird oft, zu oft, zu verklärt wahrgenommen. WotlK ist im längen vielseitiger als das "Ur-WoW"

Gruss
Voni


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Lieber einer einen anderen, als direkt einer eine ganze COmmunity, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind aggro aber mit der ausage mit der Comunity gehts nach unten war die gesammte wow comunity gemeint.


----------



## Mixaria (6. Januar 2009)

so auch ma mein senf dazu *räusper*
klar is naxx einfach. und auch die dungeons. eben für den casual player, der nich so viel zeit ins game investieren kann oder will.
ABER
is euch ma das erfolgssystem ins auge gefallen??
wenn irgendwem der ganze encounter zu leicht is (was ich bei maly oder sartharion + 3 adds schwer bezweifel)
soll doch bitte mal versuchen patchwork in 3 minuten zu legen. oder malygos in 5.
is doch nett wenn das gelegenheitsspieler auch die chance bekommt ma nen 25er von innen zu sehen. und klar gehts ums geld. aber wems zu einfach is durch naxx zu dümpeln hat immernoch möglichkeiten den schwierigkeitsgrad zu steigern. dat nenn ich ma ne gute idee.
und ja es geht ums geld- würd ich nich anders machen - ihr etwa?? never change a running system! 
logisch ich würd mir von der kohle die ich jeden monat hinlege auch wünschen, das die inzen bugfrei laufen und ich im finalen kampf keine 20 sec laggs hab- aber wars denn beim erscheinen von classic anders??

dieses früher war alles besser gelaber kann ich net mehr hören, ehrlich!

also entweder versucht euch an den dungeon/pvp achievements die zähne auszubeissen oder boykottiert doch einfach das spiel, anstatt rumzumotzen. ihr habt die wahl ^^


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

wowszene.de hat Profilneurotiker Stevinho, der größte Depp steht also oben.
Und Buffed.de ist nunmal wesentlich größer, am lautesten schreien immer noch die Flamer.
Auf WoW-Servern spielen am WE tausende Leute gleichzeitig, jeder kennt den /2 Spam, aber wieviele Leute sind denn wirklich dafür verantwortlich? Die wenigsten, und genauso ist es hier im Forum. Und deshalb direkt eine ganze Community als Scheisse zu bezeichnen ist nicht besonders klug.

Edit:


> Die sind aggro aber mit der ausage mit der Comunity gehts nach unten war die gesammte wow comunity gemeint.


Und das ist purer Blödsinn. Ich und meine Gilde sind ein Teil dieser Community, wir haben eine Netiquette, sind freundlich anderen gegenüber und hilfsbereit. Aber man kann es ja einfach mal allen nachbrüllen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Stoki (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde nicht das es mit WOW bergab geht,
gut ich bin nicht sunwell gewesen oder ssc und co, aber ich finde es mal gut das der Content "verschnellert" wurde, denn manchmal habe ich keine lust mehr 8+Stunden in ner Raidini zu hocken, denn es gibt ja noch mehr als dieses Game.
Also ich habe kurz vor BC angefangen und BC voll mitgenommen die inis waren teils sau schwer oder mal ganz einfach, wenn ich denke das der Großteil der Leute gerade erst 80 geworden ist, finde ich es gut nun eine "einfache" Raidini zu haben, um die Möglichkeit zu bieten, das alle auf einem Stand sind und die Achievements machen manche Bossfights auch was schwerer oder.

Gut man merkt das die Leute immer Jünger werden, aber dagegen kannste nix machen, ausser denen erklären wie sie ihr Klasse spielen sollen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far

Stoki


----------



## Virolac (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich sehe das so unser problem ist eigentlich nur das das spiel nicht neuer wird zumindest nicht im complexen sinnen gut gibt neue ort schön und gut aber sonst nichts es hat auch weniger was mit schwer oder einfach zu tun.Ist ist einfah so es ist immer das selbe lvlen, itme sammeln,raiden,mit equip posen usw.es verläuftimmer alles nach dem gleichen schema kämpfe sind weitesgehen immer gleich bis auf das man hin und weider paar meter weiter rechts steh als sonnst oder sich mal nich bewegen darf.
Es fehlt halt einfach die abwechslung  quests wei immer töte x davon sammle x davon .Es ist fast so als müsse man jeden tag das gleiche essen mit der zeit hängt es einen einfach zum hals raus.


----------



## Ravenjin (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> war kara schwerer? nicht viel^^ meines empfinden nach jedenfalls nicht...



naja aber 2-3 tage nach bc release wars nicht clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW nervt mich auch grad nur.. hab scho hdro angefangen nettes game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (6. Januar 2009)

Tornok schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Thread nur voll zustimmen und wer WoW von Anfang an spielt weis dies auch. WoW wird, nach Arthas oder auch schon früher, tot gepatcht.
> Zu den Abonenten. Sicherlich hat Blizz nochmal Werbung geschalten um noch ein paar Spieler ab zu greifen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen weis auch Blizz: Das wars
> Jetzt wird mehr auf Twinks geziehlt. Siehe Mount, Accountgebundene Items und noch vieles mehr!
> Blizz versucht nurnoch bestehende Spieler zu halten. Aber es geht definitiv berg ab!
> ...



Dann spiel kein WoW mehr -.-


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> wowszene.de hat Profilneurotiker Stevinho, der größte Depp steht also oben.
> Und Buffed.de ist nunmal wesentlich größer, am lautesten schreien immer noch die Flamer.
> Auf WoW-Servern spielen am WE tausende Leute gleichzeitig, jeder kennt den /2 Spam, aber wieviele Leute sind denn wirklich dafür verantwortlich? Die wenigsten, und genauso ist es hier im Forum. Und deshalb direkt eine ganze Community als Scheisse zu bezeichnen ist nicht besonders klug.
> 
> ...



es ist aber so, dass die wow-community in den letzten monaten/jahren bergab gegangen sit...
am anfang war jeder zu jedem nett...
schau dir das geflame auf den foren heute an


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> schau dir das geflame auf den foren heute an



Naja in Foren wurde schon immer viel geflamed, aber ich finde im Spiel selbst nimmt es so langsam überhand -.-


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (6. Januar 2009)

Hier gehen viele Posts gegen die Casualgamer, die angeblich schuld daran sind das WoW zu einfach gewoden ist. Ich selbst gehöre zu den Casuals, mit Glück kann ich einmal pro Woche raiden, wenns die Zeit zulässt. In der Zeit in der ich nicht spiele, verdiene ich Geld. Geld (die steuern davon) womit Hartz 4 und somit auch die Accounts von VIELEN Pro-Raidern gezahl werden, nicht von allen, gibt auch Gesponsorte, aber vielen. Denkt mal drüber nach, wären wir nicht, hätte WoW rund 60% weniger kunden, die den Progamer die accounts bezahlen xD 
Ist vllt weit hergeholt, aber abwegig keinesfalls

Greetz Slaine


----------



## Rinkon (6. Januar 2009)

Tornok schrieb:


> Achja und zu dem sponkt da Oben. Siedler macht mittlerweile mehr spass als WoW....


Nein.
Ohne Begründung ist diese Aussage ziemlich erbärmlich.
Siedler macht auch Spaß (zumindest das Neue), aber nicht so wie WoW. Die beiden Spiele entstammen unterschiedlichen Genres, die man nicht mal im Vollrausch miteinander vergleichen kann. Wer auf Aufbau-Spiele wie Anno, Siedler usw. steht, wird dir das bestätigen könne. So wie ich ;-)


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Finde es zum Teil haarsträubend, in was für einer Fantasie-Welt sich hier manche denken. Was erwartet ihr alles von einem *PC-Spiel*? Einige scheinen hier ein wenig zu vergessen, dass es ein PC-Spiel ist und nicht dafür "erschaffen" wurde euch zeitlebens zu unterhalten und auf ewig tägliche Neuerungen zu präsentieren.  

Manche wollen hier täglich absolut neue Sachen machen, fragen sich warum das Spiel nicht mehr soviel Spass macht wie vor drei Jahren?! Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und gewöhnt sich an _fast _alles! Ich für mein Teil kann bestätigen, dass WoW nun mit seinen drei Jahren das Spiel ist, was ich am längsten zocke und sicherlich noch etwas zocken werde. Manche Spiele haben eine Spieldauer von 40 *Stunden*! Weint da jemand rum, dass einem das Spiel nicht lang genug Spass gemacht hat? 

Wenn jemand etwas keinen Spass mehr macht, sollte man die Konsequenz daraus ziehen und nicht versuchen, die Entwickler/Community, o.ä. als unfähig oder niveauloser hinzustellen.

Achja, noch ein kleiner Tipp an alle die bald weinen werden, dass das Game nach paar Monaten wieder langweilig wird, weil man alles hat: Lest euch mal die Questlogs durch und geniesst das Spiel etwas, dann habt ihr auch viel mehr von euren 13&#8364; monatlich, als davon 14 Tage in den Hauptstädten rumzustehen und sich zu langweilen.

*ausatme* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

im spiel bekomme ich das nich so mit weil ich fast nie in den hauptstädten bin, also kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen...

aber meiner einschätzung anch wurde sagen wir mal im ersten wow-jahr in foren niemals! so viel geflamed wie heute(auf foren) 
und da immer mehr in forem geflamed wird, überträgt sich das wahrscheinlich auch aufs spiel...
naja iirgendwie is dieser thread doch sinnlos!

dem einen gefällts dem anderen nich...
man kanns ja spiel oder man lässts sein

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> aber meiner einschätzung anch wurde sagen wir mal im ersten wow-jahr in foren niemals! so viel geflamed wie heute(auf foren)


Sorry, aber du denkst bis zum Keyboard und nicht weiter. Woran mag es wohl liegen, dass es im ersten WoW Jahr und allgemein bis dato ruhiger war? Naaa? Kommst du da alleine drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS.: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass man mittlerweile wesentlich *mehr * grüne Golf 3 auf der Straße sieht als noch 1991 wo er heraus kam? Merkwürdig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Arena zielt auf e-Sport ab, ja. Die anderen 98% Content würd ich eher nicht als e-Sport bezeichnen...



Auf pvp wird gebalanced 60% der Leute spieln hauptsächlich pvp, die top gilden verlegen sich von pve clearn auf arenaturniere, der pve content wird imemr schlechter und der pvp teil wird immer größer und das equip ist dem pve kram gleichwertig 

ich würd sagen arena macht mittlerweile gut 30% des spiels aus wenn man lvln mit rein nimmt


----------



## Scabandari (6. Januar 2009)

Wer nicht nur auf möglichst schnell lvl80 erreichen wollte und neue auf Epics geachtet hat, sollte doch echt gesehen haben, dass es sehr wohl viel zu entdecken und eine Menge richtig feine Quests gibt. 
Und auch mal die Frage: Ihr beschwert Euch immer, dass 80% der Quest mit dem Töten von Mobs zu tun haben. Was wollt Ihr in einem kampflastigen Rollenspiel wie WoW denn für Quests erledigen? "Schaufle im Norden der Drachenöde 200 qm Schnee von rechts nach links" oder was?
Also ich persönlich finde das Addon (bis auf einige Performance/Stabilitätsprobs in den inis/raidinis) durchaus gelungen und die Inhalte gut aufbereitet. Und ich spiele WoW auch schon einige Zeit.
Die Verhaltensweisen der Spieler, die einem ja durchaus auch mal den Spass am Spiel nehmen können, macht nicht Blizzard und sowas ist einfach schwer zu kontrollieren bzw. zu unterbinden. Wie im RL auch gibt es halt hier und da Drecksäcke.
Mit meiner Meinung zum Thema stehe ich übrigens nicht alleine da. Viele in unserer Gilde und auch der WoW-Bekanntschaften sehen das genau wie ich.

so long


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du denkst bis zum Keyboard und nicht weiter. Woran mag es wohl liegen, dass es im ersten WoW Jahr und allgemein bis dato ruhiger war? Naaa? Kommst du da alleine drauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab eher den umgangston gemeint


----------



## Nania (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe 2006 mit WoW angefangen und war hellauf begeistert von dem Spiel und bin es bis heute. 
Es gibt drei Punkte, die ich aus meiner Sicht gerne mal darlegen möchte.

1. Alte Instanzen, die wieder kommen. 

Wie schon gesagt, Naxx hat nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler gesehen (ich erst bei einem Funraid mit lvl 65). Da ist es doch schön, wenn jedem die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, die Instanz auch mal von innen zu sehen, weil sie wirklich schön gelungen ist. Blizzard hat in meinen Augen hier genau das richtige gemacht, vor allem, weil die Instanz auch nach Nordend passt und sich perfekt in die Geschichte einfügen kann. 

2. Langweilige Quests

Lest den Questtext! Wenn man immer nur die Aufgaben liest: Töte 12 davon, sammle 5 hiervon , ist das natürlich langweilig. Aber wenn man dann mal Quests hat, wo man mit jemandem reden muss, wo man irgendetwas tun muss o.ä. beschweren sich die Spieler (und lest dazu mal Foren) das die Quests zu schwer sind, und man doch mehr Töte X davon Quests haben will. Ergo, dem Menschen kann man es nicht recht machen. Ich mag zum Leveln diese Töte X davon Quests sogar, weil sie neben der Quest EP auch noch andersweitig EP bringen. Und wenn man sich die Questtexte mal durchließt, erschließt sich zumeist auch die Geschichte dahinter. 

3. Schnelle Instanzen/keine Prequests

Ich finds gut, dass viele Instanzen (vor allem die kleine) in unter einer Stunde machbar sind. So kann man sich auch mal Mittags hinsetzten und eine Stunde lang spiele und dann wieder was anderes machen. Ich erinnere mich an Instanzen (Kloster, Todesminen (jaaa, Todeminen), Tempel von Attal'Hakkar, Zul Farak) wo mal gut und gerne zwei Stunden (vielleicht auch drei) draufgingen. 
Das war ein unheimlicher Zeitfresser. Dann doch lieber kurz und knackig. 
Zum Thema Prequests. Finde ich für die höheren Instanzen durchaus sinnvoll. Man siehe die ehemaligen Prequests für Karazhan (den Schlüssel) Arkatraz, MH usw. die waren sinnvoll, da der Großteil der Spieler in diese Instanzen ging. Aber es nervte mich damals furchtbar (da ich eher langsam mit dem Leveln war), dass ich nie zu einem Funraid Ony mitkonnte, BWL auch nicht und für Naxx musste ich richtig arbeiten. Da kann ich es nur begrüßen, wenn Blizzard zum neuen Addon hin die Prequests abschafft. Mag zwar schön sein für die Story, aber ein Neuling hat keine Lust sich durch ewig lange Instanzen zu prügeln, für die er niemanden findet, die meisten längeren Spieler waren nämlich  (und sind) andersweitig beschäftigt und die meisten anderne Spieler auf dem Level sind Twinks, die die Notwendigkeit nicht haben, drei Stunden für ne Prequest in irgendeiner Instanz zu hängen

In diesem Sinne, frohes Spiel


----------



## smmf (6. Januar 2009)

Erstmal zu meiner Wow geschichte:
Ich hab Pre BC gezockt, Hydraxianer Ehrfürchtig laut DKP System über 200 BWL Runs, im alten PVP Rangsystem Blutgardist und höchster Boss Pre BC gekillt: Prinzessin Huhuran.
Also ich war nie der mega pro gamer aber ich glaube man kann behaupten das ich schon ein bisschen was erlebt hab. Leider hab ich den Char nichtmehr und level gerade einen neuen hoch (also zu Wotlk direkt kann ich nichts sagen also bitte keine flames wenn ich irgendwas falsches schreibe)

Es war schon immer so das es diskussionen gab das irgendwas im Spiel zu Leicht oder zu Schwer war (früher mehr das es zu schwer war) und auf diese Diskussionen hat Blizzard wohl reagiert. Die Community von Wow wird nunmal immer größer und Blizzard muss auch die Casual Gamer unterhalten. Aber in 2-3 patches soll es doch sowieso schwerer Inis geben also einfach mal abwarten.

Zum DK: Fast jede Klasse hatte eine Phase wo sie mal Imba war. Wenn es wirklich zu Imba ist wird Blizz das auch in den kommenden Patches machen (hab bisher nur gegen DKs gekämpft die 60 oder lower waren)

Zu den quests: Was soll Blizz da groß verändern. Die Quests wurden mit BC immer besser fand ich. Es ist klar das man die typischen kill quests nicht so einfach streichen kann. In dem Spiel geht es nunmal die meiste Zeit darum möglichst viel DMG zu machen.

Zu der Community: Es werden nunmal immer mehr Spieler und daran muss man sich gewöhnen. Nicht jeder hat die gleiche Computer-Spiel-Erfahrung wenn man das spielen anfängt. (ich geb ja zu das es mich selbst aufregt^^)
Ich finde heute noch BWL ist die beste Ini die es je gab. Das liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an der ini selber sondern daran das ich mich einfach jedesmal riesig gefreut hab wenn endlich ein Boss down war wofür wir viel Farmen mussten. Als Nefarian down war hab ich den loot fast vergessen, mir gings nur darum das wir mit dem Raid ewig da rein sind viel zeit inevestiert haben und dann war Nefarian endlich down. Ganz Nebenbei hatte das nicht jede Gilde hinbekommen und man hat auch öfters von anderen Gilden noch ein "GZ" gehört. 

Fazit: Auch wenn ich bisher Wotlk noch nicht gezockt habe denke ich liegt ein Teil des Problems bei der Community.


----------



## Antonio86 (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut



Der Gnom hat Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich habe 2006 mit WoW angefangen und war hellauf begeistert von dem Spiel und bin es bis heute.
> Es gibt drei Punkte, die ich aus meiner Sicht gerne mal darlegen möchte.
> 
> 1. Alte Instanzen, die wieder kommen.
> ...




Zu Punkt 1: Das hat eher zeittechnische gründe blizz musste da nur 20min investieren um eine vollwertige instance einzubaun und sie war natürlich gleich präsentabel das würde ich nicht als positiv bezeichnen bei allem guten willen den ich aufbringen kann

Punkt 2 geb  ich dir recht 

Punkt 3: kurze instancen jo bissl schwerer wär gut aber 5er innis sind sowieso nicht mein ding 
Aber prequest wie in vanilla vermisse ich wirklich ewig lange questreihen damit man nach stundenlanger arbeit erst mal in die instance gehen konnte war schonmal ne natürliche selektion für vollspasten die brd nicht durch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ne aber ernsthaft vanilla prequests mit geschichte waren sehr schön bc pres waren garnix außer nervig.


----------



## Amenna (6. Januar 2009)

Mit WoW geht es seit ganzen 4 jahren bergab!

Seit dem ich WoW spiele meckern spieler rum wie schlecht es doch geworden ist, was blizz alles kaputt patchen würden....
welche klassen overpowert sind und welche alle viel zu mies sind!
WoW hatte Raids für 40 Mann. Es haben sich leute zusammengefunden die diesen content in wochenlangen wipes durchbekommen haben
und fingen an rumzuschreien das 40 mann zuviele wären... blizz gab uns die 25er.
Mit bc wurde das spiel tot geschrien, eigentlich wird es gefühlte 50 mal pro woche totgeschrien.
Wir bekamen kurze und tolle 25er raids, doch spieler meckerten das alles zu schwer ist, also nerft blizzard die raidinstanzen.
Ihr bekommt also das, was die meisten spieler wollen!

Man kann es nicht allen recht machen, und das wird blizzard nie machen können.
Wenn es mit diesem spiel bergab geht (wie groß ist eigentlich dieser WoW-Berg, wenn es vier jahre lang bergab geht?) dann spielt es einfach nicht mehr...
oder macht es vielleicht doch noch spaß? mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso gibt man sich nicht einfach damit zufrieden was man uns gibt?
Wieso muss man dauernd über ein spiel meckern, was so viele von uns glücklich macht?
Hat blizzard alle so verwöhnt, das mann immer mehr will? das man als einzelner schon ansprüche hat?

Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, dann lasst es... oder akzeptiert einfach das es so ist, auch wenn es nicht sooo ist wir ihr euch das vorstellt!


----------



## Tomminocka (6. Januar 2009)

Wenns dir nicht gefällt, gibt es die Möglichkeit der Accountkündigung... Was bitteschön war so toll an einem Alterac, dass 12 Stunden(mein Längstes) lief und auf die Unfähigkeit des Zusammenspiels zurückzuführen war? Richtig, nix

Hast du den 25er Content von Naxx denn schon durch? 
Bezweifle ich, also urteile nicht über den Content, wenn du ihn nicht erlebt hast und es nur von anderen gehört hast.

Ja ich habe Naxx auch noch mit 40Mann erlebt und wir hatten es auf Farmstatus und trotzdem finde ich die Idee, Naxx als Einstiegs-Raid zu nutzen, gut, denn Naxx war mit eine der besten RTaid-Instanzen.


----------



## Ballonede (6. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,

denke schon das es Bergab geht und das schneller als es sich mancher Denken mag.

Die gravierenden Probleme mit der Latenz und den unzähligen Lag´s im Großraum Dalaran, machen jeden Spielspass zunichte.

Das nächste Problem - wie auch schon angesprochen, ist für mich die unersättliche Gier und der Neid, was durch das Erfolgssystem noch weiter angeheizt wird.

Ich habe das Gefühl es gibt nur noch PvP, selbst in der eigenen Fraktion.

Bin von Anfang an dabei nun Ärgere ich mich täglich über die o.g. Probleme und es gibt keine Abhilfe.

Bin dann auch bald mal weg - cucu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

frage:  wieso whinen so viele und bleiben trotzdem bei wow?^^


----------



## Allvis (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez


Also,das mit dem Boss Nerf war ja auch nen großer Mist,da musste man ja garnichts mehr leisten bzw. keien Eq haben!


----------



## Ragnar24X (6. Januar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Bin für einmal gleicher meinung wie der Gnom




Ich auch !! bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iqb (6. Januar 2009)

Zum ThreadThema:
Nein. Im Gegenteil. Es geht immer weiter bergauf mit dem SPIEL WoW.
Blizzard lernt aus den Fehlern aus WoW und WoWC, baut aufgekommene Wünsche in WotlK mit ein, gibt heftigste Herausforderungen mit gewissen Heroischen Achievements bzw. Satharion Heroisch mit 3 Drachen und hat wirklich nette Aspekte der nordischen Mythologie mit eingebaut.

Naxxramas, was nur von 5% der Spieler preBC angegangen werden konnte, konnten Casuals höchstens in FunRaids auf Level 70 anschauen.
MH/BT haben schon mehr gesehen. PERFEKT der Nerf um 30%. Endlich hat man Illidan auch mit der Hausfrau von nebenan und dem Bruder aus Australien geschafft, der 5 DCs pro Bosskampf hatte... (Das ist mein ernst und nicht ironisch gemeint)

Naxx nun nochmal reinzubringen ist echt top. Die ProPlayer sind Ratzfatz durch, die Casuals könnens endlich geniessen und dran knobeln.
Es geht endlich alles zu zehnt. Man kann endlich die Kiddies draussen lassen und mit den Leuten gehen die man kennt und mag und mit denen einen angenehmen Spieleabend haben.

Und nein, Naxx packt "man" nicht mit blauen Questgegenständen - zumindest nicht die Hausfrau von nebenan. Also Falschaussage!


Open your mind. Man selbst ist nie der Maßstab für alle.
Denn die Hausfrau von nebenan > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit IHR will ich das schaffen und mit meinem Bruder aus Neuseeland...

PS: Hausfrauen und Brüder dieser Geschichte sind zum "tellen" der "Message" frei erfunden worden


----------



## Peterlein (6. Januar 2009)

meiner meinung nach wirds auch immer schlechter nur weil gewisse mit charakter net umgehn können macht blizz es inen recht und jetzt komst fast in keine ini mehr weil nurmehr pala und dudus gehn  bitte für was brauchen wir dan nich de anderen charaktere ?ja aber bitte blizz weiss sicher was es tut den es ist ja ihr geld was sie verschenken wen dan mal alle nach der reihe des spiel verlassen LOL 
Ps: gross und kleinschreibung  sind mir egal wie de rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut



hehe /push   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir siehts ja so aus von den Addons her bzw Classic.
Ich habe zu Classic-Zeiten angefangen und war schon recht früh dabei.
Fast alles gesehen was es an Raidinstanzen gab, 
jediglich Naxx nich komplett gesehen und die letzten 3 Bosse in AQ 40, da kam das Addon schon zu schnell.

Dann kam Bc, konnte meinen Jäger damals locker auf 70 spielen in zwei Wochen.
Nunja meine Raidgilde löste sich früher oder später auf, weil viele gegangen waren und aufgehört hatten.
Wir kamen bis Magtheridon! Dann war Schluss.
Da hat die Umstellung von 40 auf 25 einfach einiges kaputt gemacht.

Dann habe ich eine Pause eingelegt, wenig später wieder bei einer Raidgilde eingestiegen mit meinem Priester.
Konnte bist Black Temple mitraiden aber irgendwie haben mich die Inis nicht gereizt und wenig später gab es wieder eine Pause.
Ich kam wieder zurück und habe Horde gespielt um erfolgreich PvP zu spielen: ALLES UNBALANCED.
Mein Kumpel und ich konnten vorhersagen gegen wen wir verlieren und wir waren nicht schlecht ausgestattet.
Gut dann kam WAR wollte ich das mal testen, und zum Addon bin ich wieder gekommen.

Und zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen war Bc zu chaotisch. Von den Umstellungen den Abspringern usw.


----------



## Petronella (6. Januar 2009)

Früher war also alles besser? Vielleicht haben einige von euch schon vergessen, wie WoW früher war. Die Leute, die wie ich schon seit der Beta spielen, erinnern sich vielleicht noch an Folgendes: 

- Palabuffs mussten auf jeden Spieler einzeln vergeben werden und hielten nur 5 Minuten ("Buff-Ahoi-Sequence started, please gather round for buffs"). 

- Jeder Mob hatte nur 8 Debuff-Slots, deshalb wurde in den 40er-Raids vorher genau bestimmt, wer z. B. einen Dot setzen darf. Denn wenn zu viele Debuffs drauf waren, konnte Rüstung zerreißen runterfliegen und dann könnte es passieren, dass der Tank die Aggro verliert! 

- Beim Benutzen der Liniengreifen konnte man immer nur eine Haltestelle weit fliegen. Dann musste man das nächste Flugziel auswählen. 

- Es gab keine Schlachtzugsymbole. Wenn man ein Target zuweisen wollte, musste man das Ziel mit Jägermal oder dem Zauber "Magie entdecken" markieren und derjenige musste das Target abnehmen. Besonders spaßig war das in MC bei Garr mit seinen 8 (?!) Adds, die sich ständig schnell durcheinander bewegten. 

- Es gab keinen Button "Alles reparieren". Man musste einzeln die Ausrüstungsteile mit der Maus anklicken. 

- Für ein Fläschchen brauchte man 1 Schwarzen Lotus plus 30x Mats A plus 10x Mats B (z. B. für Fläschchen der obersten Macht 30 Traumblatt und 10 Bergsilbersalbei, der damals noch Bergsilberweißling hieß). Dafür gab das Fläschchen der obersten Macht aber auch 150 +Damage. Beim Tod verschwand das Fläschchen.

Diese Liste ließe sich sehr weit fortführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher gab es Quests, die nicht furchtbar spannend waren, es gab 5er-Inis, die ewig viel Zeit kosteten, es gab Raids, in denen alle Bosse Tank&Spank waren, und es gab PVP, das irgendwie ausfiel wegen der langen Wartezeiten. Außerdem muss man sehr, sehr, sehr viel farmen, was sehr, sehr, sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nahm ("WoW arbeiten" nenne ich das gern). Aber trotzdem, alles war neu und aufregend, und keiner hatte so richtig einen Plan. Diesen Zauber des Anfangs werden wir nie zurückbekommen.  

Was sich nämlich vor allem verändert hat, ist nicht das Spiel, sondern unsere Haltung dazu. Nicht nur das Spiel ist "erwachsen geworden", sondern auch die Spieler haben sich immer mehr professionalisiert. Jeder liest heute erst mal 5 Guides, eh er sich traut, eine Meinung zu etwas abzugeben. Etwas einfach mal selbst auszuprobieren, ist ganz und gar aus der Mode zu kommen. Alle Leistungsdaten können mit Addons gemessen werden - und werden auch gemessen. Und wer "underperformt", muss sich rechtfertigen - wenn er nicht gleich rausfliegt. 

Ich nehme mich da nicht aus. Auch unser Raid funktioniert so. Und auch ich war enttäuscht, weil wir Naxxramas so schnell clear hatten. Viele Encounter dort sind für Caster nichts anderes als "Steh auf einem Fleck und mach Max-DPS". Haltet euch einfach vor Augen, dass es eine Einstiegsinstanz ist. Das neue Kara, nur dass Kara jetzt auch mit 25 Leuten geht. 

Es gibt viele Änderungen, die ich einfach großartig finde. Dass das lästige Ruffarmen modifiziert wurde zum Beispiel. Oder die Achievements. Am heulenden Fjord kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen. Und was ich besonders liebe: Die Art und Weise, wie in WotLK die Geschichte erzählt wird. 

An alle Raider, die nichts mehr zu tun haben und schimpfen: Wie wär's, wenn ihr wieder mal das tut, was euch so viel Spaß gemacht hat, als ihr Level 1 wart: einfach nur - spielen?


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Genau Peterlein, so wird es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag mich, wieso ich als Priest im 5 Minutentakt Tells bekomme, ob ich mit XY gehe. Bin doch garkein Dudu oder Pala :-/
Und @ Charakterbeherrschung: Naja, immerhin klappts mit dem Deutsch.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> frage:  wieso whinen so viele und bleiben trotzdem bei wow?^^



tja... wie sollen sie sonst ihrer sucht frönen?


----------



## Chirogue (6. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> tja... wie sollen sie sonst ihrer sucht frönen?


hehe


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



Uii DU lehnst dich aber weit aus dem Fenster, ich spiele auch seit Release und ich kann aus eigender Erfahrung sagen das der Eindruck trügt udn wie ein vorredner schon sagte das man dazu neigt Dinge aus einem Melancholischen verklärtenbilwinckel zu sehen. Aber sein wir mal Ehrlich Zum Start von WoW gabs nicht alt so viel Contend massig Servercrashs die mehr als 24 Stunden Offline blieben. Wenn sie den dann mal stabil liefen wurde Crossroad von der Allianz geraidet...warum ganz einfach weil es sonst nicht viel zu tun gab. Das war zwar sehr spassig (meine Persönlichempfundene schönste Zeit in WoW) aber sicherlich nicht Ziel des Spiels.

Hinzu kommt das es in der Natur der Sache liegt das wenn man lange sehr lange Zeit immer das "selbe" Spielt das man dann nicht mehr die Euphorie empfindet wie es beim ersten mal der Fall war. Sorry ich sehe ganz und gar nicht das WoW den "Bach" runter geht ganz im Gegenteil es entwickelt sich weiter so wie es sich für ein MMO gehört udn verändert sich dadurch immer ein wenig. Dir mag das nicht mehr gefallen das ist aber deine Persönlich empfindungsgefühl einigene  anderen geht eventuell ähnlich dann gibt es für euch nur 2 Möglichkeitn: Erstens eine längere Pause machen (6 Monate od. mehr) oder zweitens ganz aufhören und sich etwas neues suchen.

Zum Abschluß sollte dieser Beitrag geschlossen werden da er wohl eher zum Flamen als zum Diskutieren einlädt und es solche Beiträge  schon *X*-mal gab.


----------



## Lowstar (6. Januar 2009)

zu diesem whine-thema gibts schon sooo viele 
foren, dass es schon anfängt zu nerven -_-
also alle die sich beschweren sollten bedenken, dass es auch
ein leben ausserhalb von wow gibt.
hat blizzard euch das spiel (das ja selber erschaffen haben u. eig gar nicht zerstören koennen)
kaputt gemacht?! dann steigt um auf hdro, war, oder aoc
oder ihr macht einfach mal die Rollos hoch und bemerkt, dass es auch leben ausserhalb von wow
gibt u. dass veränderungen auf allen gebieten stattfinden..
..aber soll ja auch leute geben, die ein leben ohne handy besser fanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Lowstar


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Januar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> WoW nervt mich auch grad nur.. hab scho hdro angefangen nettes game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann spiel das einfach. Abwechselung muss sein und wenn du die bei WoW nicht findest ist das auch ok. Ich hab zur Beta und zum Release von WAR auch gedacht, das Spiel wird wohl WoW auf Dauer ablösen. Hat es dann letzlich doch nicht, es war einfach anfangs neu und anders und nur deshalb für mich interessant. Trotzallem eine nette Erfahrung und bereut habe ich es nicht.


----------



## Thrungal (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollokadiz (6. Januar 2009)

Omg. Soll ich dir ein paar Taschentücher schicken das du dich ausweinen kannst? Wenn dir was nciht passt an diesem Spiel dann geh. Auf Spieler wie dich kann man verzichten die immer gleich weinen anstatt das beste drauss zu machen. Warum jammert jetzt jeder über Naxx das es zu einfach ist? *lol* leute über Karazhan die T4 ini hat sich auch keiner beschwert das sie zu einfach war. und selbst wenn. Lass doch den Casual gimps auch ihren spaß. Dafür sehen sie ulduar und Eiskrone nicht weil es ihnen zu schwer is. Ich hab kein problem wenn es auch ein paar leichte sachen gibt wo man einfach seine twinks mitnehmen kann ausstatten und dann spaß haben kann. 

Also hör auf zu weinen und geh zu WAR oder HdR. nach nem halben jahr kommst eh wieder, wie alle anderen auch

Greetz Ollokadaz
Holypala aus Leidenschaft
Antonidas


----------



## Nania (6. Januar 2009)

Zudem soll WoW ja ein Spiel für die Massen sein (für viele Menschen, denn dafür steht MMORPG nun mal). Wenn man da nur Wert auf die Leute legt, die neben WoW nicht mehr viel zu tun haben (sorry für die Pauschalisierung), geht es ziemlich schnell talwärts. Blizzard sollte (und das ist genau das, was sie derzeit tun) mehr Wert auf Casuals legen, damit diese Spaß am Spiel haben. Im Zweifelsfall sind das nämlich mehr. 

Zum Thema 25 bzw. 40 Raids. 
Von meinem Freund weiß ich, dass es damals gar nicht so einfach war, 40 Leute zusammen zu bekommen, die 25 Raids waren einfacher zu koordinieren. Als wir nach SSC/The Eye/MH/BT/bissel Sunwell gegangen sind, hatten wir einen doch sehr ansehnlichen Raidpool. Wären all diese Leute einmal alle da gewesen, hätten wir fast drei Gruppen aufmachen können. Das wäre mit 40 Leuten doch nie möglich gewesen - oder irre ich mich da? 
Zudem brauchte man manche Klassen in pre BC Zeiten quasi nur in einem Spec (siehe Dudus und Palas, beide nur als Heiler). Das hat Blizzard wirklich hinbekommen, auch wenn manche Leute immer noch meinten, ne Eule mit T6 kann nichts - vor dem Nerf.


----------



## erddrachen (6. Januar 2009)

vielleicht sollte blizz einfach nur ma die server anders einteilen nich mehr pvp pve und die rollenspieler variante sonder in
pro gamer alle raid instanzen nur 40 mann bestreitbar 
casual gamer bekommen 20 man raids und 
solo spieler
obwohl dann heulen pros rum das sie keine 40 leute zusammen bekommen
die casual das sie nich bei den pros mitmachen dürfen und 
die solo spieler alles nach 25 stundenspielzeit clear haben


----------



## eye_of_fire (6. Januar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> -Dalaran: Ist ein flopp, die stadt sieht bescheuert aus, man kann nicht fliegen, es gibt keine bank und kein AH und es laggt wie sau.


Soso, in Dalaran gibt seit heute keine Bank mehr..ganz was neues, muß ich mal drauf achten


----------



## Raoul9753 (6. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr, Blizzard macht nur eines: auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingehen. 
Was ist denn, gut bei WoW Classic haben vielleicht noch welche Spass am Spiel gehabt, bevor es in den Higlevelbereich ging.

Was war dann? schon mit BC wollten alle nur noch durchrennen, am besten direkt hinter dem Portal in die höchste inni rennen, da ne Truhe öffnen und ein full epic Set finden. Und was war "Boah Kacke, man mus ja wieder was tun.... Was, Prequests? boah, da dauerts ja noch länger, bis ich epic EQ habe...." Dann wurden neue Innis reingepatcht, und wieder wurde gejammert. "Was, für EoS brauche ich ein Flugmount? Boah HEULHEUL, da muss ich ja erst mal Gold farmen, bis ich da hin darf...."

Was soll Blizzard da machen? Sagen "Nein das bleibt so" und damit riskieren, dass viele keine Lust mehr haben?

Wenn ihr euch über den "Verfall" von WoW beschwert, beschwert euch bei den Spielern. 



Was mich angeht: Mir egal. Ja ich gebs zu, ich habe bisher kaum eine der High End innis von innen gesehen und viele der Level 60 Innis erst mit Level 70 besucht, da war das EQ zwar nichts mehr wert, aber die Gimmiks waren noch immer cool und die Innis sahen auch nett aus^^ 

Aber, ich hatte trotzdem Spass am Spiel, weil ich mir mein Spiel selber gemacht habe. N bissl die Welt erkunden, in Sturmwind angeln (bin Hordler) einfach mal neben Level 5 allies herlaufen und warten, wie lange es dauert, bis sie vor lauter Angst (ich tu nix^^) die Elite T6 Brigade zur Hilfe rufen ("Whäää, hier ist ein 70er Hordler, der mich beim Questen stört" (Ich wiederhole: Ich tu nix^^)) 

Wer meint, das Spiel ginge bergab, der ist nur nicht in der Lage, etwas abseits der Wege zu unternehmen.


----------



## Rolandos (6. Januar 2009)

Solange es noch Spieler gibt die .... .....  ...., um  für diesen Blödsinn auch noch monatlich Geld  bezahlen, wir sich WoW wohl halten. Also habe ich nach einem halben Jahr WOW, Everquest getestet, ist genau so ein bescheuertes Spiel, bin da noch nicht mal über die freie Testphase gekommen.  Danach HdRO, habe mir von dem Spiel mehr erhofft, leider ist das auch eine Niete gewesen. Für die Spiele auch noch pro Monat Euros abzudrücken, halte ich inzwischen für absolut Schwachsinnig. Aber wer sein Geld lieber aus dem Fenster schmeist.    Also habe ich mich wieder auf Guild Wars besonnen. Ist zwar genauso schrecklich, aber kostet wenigstens kein Geld mehr, wenn das Spiel gekauft ist. Kann aufhören wann ich will, kann spielen wann ich will, ohne mich zu ärgern das die Vorrauszahlung ja noch nicht abgespielt ist, oder die Game Karte gerade abgelaufen ist. Komme mit Helden und Gefolgleuten gut durch die Instanzen, wenn man denn mal keine Gruppe zusammen bekommt und,  auf alle Fälle ist das PvP um einiges besser als in WOW, glaube das wird WoW auch das Genick brechen über kurz oder lang. 
Was mich am meisten an WOW störte, war die sch**ß Grafik besonders die unförmigen, hässlichen Spielfiguren Tauren, Orgs, Trolls, Gnome, Nachtelfen, iiiigitte gitt, als Monster zum Killen OK , aber damit spielen..... na ja wer's braucht.


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> *insert pro GW Text here*


Nä, vollkommene Durchinstanzierung und absoluter PvP-Fokus sind nichts für mich. In GW fehlt mir eindeutig PvE, obwohl zugegebenermaßen die Missionen nett sind.


----------



## Mitzushi (6. Januar 2009)

Raoul9753 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr, Blizzard macht nur eines: auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingehen.
> Was ist denn, gut bei WoW Classic haben vielleicht noch welche Spass am Spiel gehabt, bevor es in den Higlevelbereich ging.
> 
> Was war dann? schon mit BC wollten alle nur noch durchrennen, am besten direkt hinter dem Portal in die höchste inni rennen, da ne Truhe öffnen und ein full epic Set finden. Und was war "Boah Kacke, man mus ja wieder was tun.... Was, Prequests? boah, da dauerts ja noch länger, bis ich epic EQ habe...." Dann wurden neue Innis reingepatcht, und wieder wurde gejammert. "Was, für EoS brauche ich ein Flugmount? Boah HEULHEUL, da muss ich ja erst mal Gold farmen, bis ich da hin darf...."
> ...



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Und man entscheidet selbst, ob man darin Spaß hat oder nicht. Wer diesen nicht hat, soll doch einfach aufhören, statt rumzujammern.
Andere Spiele legt man doch auch beiseite, wenns einem nicht mehr gefällt, wieso auch nicht hier?
Und wenn sie Mühe, die sie in ihren Char gesteckt haben, nicht so einfach beiseite legen wollen, sollen sie ihn doch bei Ebay verkaufen. Da gibt es genug Opfer, die diesen für viel Geld abkaufen würden.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Und man entscheidet selbst, ob man darin Spaß hat oder nicht. Wer diesen nicht hat, soll doch einfach aufhören, statt rumzujammern.
> Andere Spiele legt man doch auch beiseite, wenns einem nicht mehr gefällt, wieso auch nicht hier?
> Und wenn sie Mühe, die sie in ihren Char gesteckt haben, nicht so einfach beiseite legen wollen, sollen sie ihn doch bei Ebay verkaufen. Da gibt es genug Opfer, die diesen für viel Geld abkaufen würden.


Jap für den spaß ist nicht Blizz verantwortlich sondern der spieler und nimand zingt euch zum spielen.


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

Petronella schrieb:


> Früher war also alles besser? Vielleicht haben einige von euch schon vergessen, wie WoW früher war. Die Leute, die wie ich schon seit der Beta spielen, erinnern sich vielleicht noch an Folgendes:
> 
> - Palabuffs mussten auf jeden Spieler einzeln vergeben werden und hielten nur 5 Minuten ("Buff-Ahoi-Sequence started, please gather round for buffs").
> 
> ...



1- Gab seit mc die 15min buffs
2- 8 debuff slots ähm ja und weiter? Hexer 4 dots rest rnd gab damals ja nicht viel und die debuffs haben nicht gestackt(stärkster debuff bleibt bestehn,galt übrigens auch für hots war sehr funny als druide der beste healer war der mit meisten addheal)
3- Patch 1.3 hats 2 monate nach spielbeginn nachgeliefert sollte zu ertragen sein
4- Doch gab es war dei vendetta bossmod dabei damals und das war seit mc ein pflichtaddon genau wie jetzt der nachfolger deadly boss mods
5- es gab schon immer alles reparieren button wobei am anfang net ganz hingehaun hat kann mich nur net erinnern was das genau war
6- absoluter schwachsinn abgesehn von den mats hielt 2 stunden und nach dem tod +man konnte soviele elixiere einschmeißen wie man wollte war allerdings schwer an die rezepte zu kommen

und 1 wesentlicher Pluspunkt damals waren die ganzen namen nicht so beschissen übersetzt (Ashenvale vs Eschental omg, sind eh 95% auf den englishen client umgestiegen)

Tank und spank raid? fällt mir spontan nur zg als relativ einfach ein aber auch da war sehr viel heiler und tankkönnen von nöten vor allem bei den ganzen adds und ohne die aetankfähigkeiten...
bwl war komplette movement instance mc bisschen einsteigerfreundlich die ersten 3 bosse aber danach wars für den damiligen equipstand sehr anspruchsvoll...

Das Ruffarmen gab es erst seit bc vorher war das ein mir is langweilig zeitvertreib. Achivements haben keinerlei sinn. Die Gegenden sind sehr schön da geb ich dir recht obwohl ich questtechnisch den heulenden fjord einfach nicht mag. Und die storyquest sind tatsächlich 1A in wotlk man sollte nicht immer schwarz weiß sehen für mich bewegt sich wotlk in einem düsteren graubereich weil meine lieblingsbeschäftigung das raiden war und da ist zur zeit nicht viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimmadome (6. Januar 2009)

ich fänds so toll wenn blizz einfach für die hälte der monatl. kosten einen classic server eröffnet...ich mein musst ja nicht drauf spielen aber denen die sich nach den alten zeiten sehen werden sich da pudelwohl fühlen und wenns einem zu dumm wird kann man ja immer noch acc-upgrade machen und bc/wotlk zocken ...


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2009)

Samsedudu schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, WoW wird immer schlechter. Jaja jetzt kommen natürlich die ganzen Leute an, welche einmal eine Raidini ganz geschaft haben und sagen:"näjnäjänjänjnääjj WOW IS COOOOLL IMMMABAAA MAUHAUHSDHUA", weil sie sich durch den schnelle Erfolg,  der ja schon garantiert ist, so toll fühlen.



Ist auch so..

ich habe keinen Reiz mehr wow zu spielen. Naxx? Kenn ich... will da nich rein... find ich trurig was mit der ini passiert ist ='(
Für Leute mit wenig zeit isses sicher ok - aber rpgames brauchen viel Zeit, es ist wie ein Buch und nicht GTA. Heutzutage ist es GTA im NOCH (aber sehr abgemagerten) mystischem Style...

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu muss ich noch sagen:
Würde es (sry Buffedteam) Buffed usw. nicht geben und auch nicht diese beschissenen Beta phasen, wäre alles viel interessanter.
Ein neuling kann ja so jetzt schon alles wissen.
Menschen sind neugierig - die Neugierde treibt sie an... das ist weg =(

In dem Fall: Pfui, steinigt die ganzen magazine


----------



## Gefesselt (6. Januar 2009)

also ich finds ehrlich gesagt schade, vor BC war es echt klasse, man hat wochen lang LBRS und UBRS gefarmt das man die nötige Resi für MC hatte, dann da wieder gefarmt das man T1 und das eine T2 teil hatte. Wenn man dann noch bisschen mehr Resi hatte nach 4-5 runs konnte man mit Ony gehn, wenn man MC und ONY mehrere male down hatte, ist man BWL gegangen, und dann am ende NAXX. Ich fand es schön blöd das die das Gear gefarme rausgenommen haben, es geht alles viel zu schnell und zu einfach, gut darüber kann man sich streiten, aber beim Classic WoW hatte man 200 Feuerresi um ONY down zu kriegen, und es hat tortzdem sau lange gedauert und es war schwer, Kara war nach 2-3 wochen clear, ohne Resi, Naxx das Selbe. Dann der Nerf bei den Elexieren, früher hab ich mich nur so damit zu gedröhnt, jetzt geh ich einmal die Woche farmen, damit ich 1 stack elixiere habe, bisschen buff food und was das ich mir auf die waffe schmieren kann, das wars, nicht mal 1 tag arbeit.... Nun das ist zwar auch ganz gut, hab ich mehr Zeit für RL, aber das Spiel selbst macht kaum noch spaß, vorallem da man nur noch mit 10 bzw 25 leuten raidet, da ist einfahc nicht mehr die stimmung wie bei den 40er Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach sollten sie die Inis wieder schwerer machen, und zwar so das man gescheites Resi Gear braucht und es tortzdem schwer bleibt, damit mal wieder richtig spiel spaß aufkommt, und natürlich mit übertrieben langen Pre quests und Gear vorraussetzung damit man auch genug dmg macht^^ *an UBRS farm und MC, ONY, BWL Pre quest denk*^^ war einfach klasse wenn man mit 10leuten ne kleine raid ini macht nur um danach mit 40leuten richtig los zu legen^^ Also für alle die, die erst mit BC angefangen haben, ja wir haben mit 10 leuten eine gewöhnliche Ini gemacht, besser war als Kara und das "nur" damit wir richtig Raiden können, nicht wie bei Kara, eben paar luschige Inis und dann bei den großen mit mischen^^

Und für die die die abkürzungen nicht kennen: 
MC= Molten Core (Geschmolzener Kern): T1 Raid Ini
ONY= Onyxias Lair (Onyxias Hort): T2 (Kopfteil) Raid Ini
BWL= Black Wind Lair (Pechschwingen Hort): T2 Raid Ini


----------



## Kelthelas (6. Januar 2009)

LOL? MC war mit liebe designed?

Der Trash sah so aus wie die Bosse, nur Raggi war richtig cool.

Und warum wird sowas überhaupt gepostet?
Wenns euch net passt machts net schlecht, sondern hört auf.


----------



## Raoul9753 (6. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich noch sagen:
> Würde es (sry Buffedteam) Buffed usw. nicht geben und auch nicht diese beschissenen Beta phasen, wäre alles viel interessanter.
> Ein neuling kann ja so jetzt schon alles wissen.
> Menschen sind neugierig - die Neugierde treibt sie an... das ist weg =(



XD

Mal ne wahre Aussage^^
Ich war zwar noch nie IM Schwarzen Tempel, kenne aber trotzdem alle Phasen von Illidan und mindestens drei gute Wege ihn zu legen^^

Und die Strategie für die Inni damals, wie hieß sie, Sonnenbrunnen oder so, kannte ich schon, ehe der Patch wirklich da war^^

Stimmt schon, das killt einiges, direkt alles zu wissen


----------



## Arithil (6. Januar 2009)

les ich hier ein mimimimi thread früher war alles besser ? *räusper* hmm  mal abgesehen davon das es schon tausend dieser threads gibt ...was beschwerst du dich wenn dir das spiel nicht gefällt dann such dir ein andres und schreib nicht son ein mist. ist klar das die inis einfach sind aber das wollte der größte teil in wow also entweder du suchst dir ein andres spiel doer du hörst auf solche threads zu machn


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Objektiv hat WOW seine Mitgliederzahlen in den letzten 4 Jahren verzwanzigfacht mit steigender Tendenz.
So richtig bergab kann es also nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute mal Leute wie der TE (und einige andere Nöler) haben selber aus verschiedenen individuellen Gründen kein Spaß mehr an dem Spiel und damit setzt bei ihnen wohl das "_was ich nicht mehr mag darf auch kein anderer mehr mögen, weil ich bin ja der Mittelpunkt der Welt_"-  Syndrom ein.

Tja, Pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendkill3r (6. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel WoW seit classic Zeiten und bin eig zum Großteil zufrieden... Klar PvP macht mir keinen Spaß mehr und Naxxramas is mir zu low und laggt auch derbe bei Bossen ab und zu (bei ca 1000 Leuten in der ini kein Wunder). Aber trotzdem störts mich kaum... hoffe aufn neuen Patch und auf ne besserung. Finde WoW einfach nen Hammer game und wüsst kein andres Game das MIR mehr fun macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist einfach eure Haltung den Spiel gegenüber die es schlecht macht...


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Januar 2009)

Mixaria schrieb:


> so auch ma mein senf dazu *räusper*
> klar is naxx einfach. und auch die dungeons. eben für den casual player, der nich so viel zeit ins game investieren kann oder will.
> ABER
> is euch ma das erfolgssystem ins auge gefallen??



Ist den Leuten, die immer wieder auf das von Konsolen-Spielen wie "Need for Speed: Most Wanted" importierte Erfolgssystem hinweisen, mal aufgefallen, daß es im Spiel zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade namens "Normal" und "Heroic" gibt?

Der "Normal-Modus" der WotLK-Inis fällt wohl unter den Bereich, den Blizzard eigentlich gar nicht unterstützen wollte ("Wir machen keinen Content mehr, den nur 5 % der Spieler sehen!"). Dieser ganze Bereich ist fast vollkommen unnütz; er wird kaum aufgesucht, weil fast jeder Frisch-80er direkt in den Hero-Content einsteigt.

Dann der "Heroic-Modus" für die 25er, der teilweise einfacher ist als der "Normal-Modus". Welche Existenzberechtigung hat dieser Modus, wenn er nicht mehr spielerischen Anspruch stellt, dafür aber besseren Loot abwirft? Damit die "Pro-Raider", die ohne jede Probleme 25 Leutchen auf die Beine stellen können, noch leichter an besseres Equip kommen, während der "Casual"-10er mehr zu knabbern hat?

Wer immer wieder wie ein Marketing-Stratege in Blizzards Diensten auf die Erfolge hinweist, kann mir sicherlich auch erklären, warum sich die Schwierigkeitsgrade der "Raid-Inis" nicht unterscheiden bzw. warum der "Normal"-Ini-Bereich so völlig unnütz ist. 

Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ist nicht etwa eine Rücksichtsnahme seitens Blizzard auf den "Casual" der ausschlaggebende Grund (ich habe schon oft darauf hingewiesen, daß eine lieblos dahingeklatschte Rieseneinstiegsinstzanz wie Naxx zwar für Vielspieler ohne Anspruch sehr interessant ist, während der _echte_ Casual sich fragt, wo er denn die Zeit für das Teil hernehmen soll), sondern schlicht und einfach ein verfrühter Veröffentlichungstermin, wobei im Endprodukt so gut wie nichts ausbalanciert werden konnte. Wie sonst kann es sein, daß Dinge wie die "Pull-AoE-Pull"-Taktik der Heroics nicht früher "herausgespielt" wurden, worauf Blizz jetzt erst reagiert, in dem man Schurken und Ferals ebenfalls AoE-Schaden mitgibt, damit diese Klassen nicht aussen vor bleiben? Wie sonst sind epische World-Drops, die beim Aufheben gebunden werden, erklärbar? Wie sonst ist es möglich, daß trotz aller blizzardschen Rechenmodelle nicht vorher aufgefallen ist, daß ein Jäger, der dank Blizzard keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Schußrotation nehmen muß, kinderleicht so ziemlich jede andere Klasse im Schaden abhängt? Dazu kommen Dinge, die im Spiel überhaupt keinen Sinn machen ("Boreanische Galeere" oder auch die "Buff-Drops" in Eiskrone, Sturmgipfel und Zul'Drak), weil der Content dazu noch fehlt! Raid-Schwierigkeitsgrade, die sich im "Normal"- und "Heroic"-Bereich lediglich durch die Spielermenge und den Loot unterscheiden, machen selbst für einen "casual"-freundlichen Hersteller, der seine Kunden langfristig an sein Produkt binden und nicht alle zwei Monate kostenintensive Contentpatches nachschieben möchte, um umsatzschmälernde temporäre Stillegungen von Accounts zu vermeiden, nicht den geringsten Sinn. Und das ist meines Erachtens nach alles keinerlei Absicht, sondern einem verfrühten Erscheinungstermin geschuldet.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (6. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



OMG!!! Das sind Bugs, bzw. Fehler in der Spielmechanik, die JEDES GAME hat, und welche schon ausgebessert wurden. Das macht WOW nicht zu einem schlechten Spiel!!! Denkt doch mal ein wenig in eurem teils winzigen Hirn nach, bevor ihr sowas postet.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Objektiv hat WOW seine Mitgliederzahlen in den letzten 4 Jahren verzwanzigfacht mit steigender Tendenz.
> So richtig bergab kann es also nicht gehen
> 
> 
> ...


Jo irgentwie wird immer gemeckert und es sind immer die gleichen stimmer dir da zu 1000% zu.
Egal was BLizz macht die meckern immer.


----------



## Nikomedes (6. Januar 2009)

Oh mann Leute,

ich hasse es, immer nur zu lesen: Buhäääää, früher war alles besser *schnief*

Kauft euch ne Packung Schnuller,
Löscht euren Account,
Formatiert eure Festplatte
und weint euch in den Schlaf

So haben wir endlich ruhe vor euch super nervigen (und tierisch gelangweilten) Chaoskids und können endlich wieder ein paar schöne Abende haben ohne euch!


----------



## GhôstPlayer (6. Januar 2009)

ich finde das es früher besser war 

habbe deshalb ne zeit lang auf nem p-server ohne bc gespietl!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ihr könnt mich jezt flamen aber endern wir es meine meinung nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Brubanani (6. Januar 2009)

Natürlich geht es mit WoW NICHT bergab!!!!!!!!!

Nur weil wow jetzt auchmal für die "Nicht Sucht Gilden" raids anbietet wo auchmal kleinere Gilden punkten können und sich die großen langweilen ist das noch lange kein grund aufzuhören wartet erstmal auf den nächsten patch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ist nicht etwa eine Rücksichtsnahme seitens Blizzard auf den "Casual" der ausschlaggebende Grund [...]



hmm interessanter Post.
So hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.

*grübel* da könnte was dran sein *grübel*


----------



## Wowneuling (6. Januar 2009)

Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen. Unternehmen wollen Gewinn machen. Daher wird sich Blizzard wenn sie schlau sind, immer an den Meinungen und Wünschen der Mehrheit orientieren. 

Sicher, die Foren sind voll von Ideen und Ratschlägen der Zocker. Auch viele die man/ich gut findet und wirklich stimmig sind. Aber: Solange da nicht mehr hinter der Idee stehen oder Blizzard von sich aus denkt, dass es die Mehrheit ansprechen wird, wird egal wie inovativ und genial die Idee ist, diese niemals umgesetzt.

Wenn ihr nicht zur Mehrheit gehört euch aber auch nicht anpassen wollt, habt ihr ein Problem. Aber es gibt genug Alternativen, wenn euch WoW lästig/langweilig ist, zieht den Stecker.

Punkt . Aus .


----------



## Mikaster (6. Januar 2009)

Um mal Realistisch zu sein, WoW ist eines der besten Games überhaupt, das bestätig die Zahl der Laufenden Abos, auch wenn einige davon inaktiv sind, kann man sagen das WoW von Zehnmillionen (10.000.000) Spielern Weltweit gespielt wird.

Nun Stelle man sich mal vor, man selbst wäre irgendein hohes Blizzard-Tier, und könnte mitbestimmen, was die Spieler so bekommen. Nun sagen wir mal, ich bin so einer. Gut ich will Schwerere Dungeons/Heroics/Raids. Dann sagen mir bestimmt eine Millionen (1.000.000) der Spieler, das sie das "scheiße" finden, und dann quitten sie und fangen, meinetwegen HdRo an. (Also nur als Beispiel.) 

Das was Blizzard da macht, ist eines der besten Spiele, und das, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, Beste mmo(rpg) (role play suxx!!!1)

Das "System" von oben ist eigentlich nicht anders als Politik. Wenn Partei A die Steuern erhöhen will, wechseln bestimmt viele Wähler zu Partei B, die eine Senkung möchte.


Blizzard ist sowas wie eine Partei der Spieler, wenn Blizzard eine Steuererhöhung plant, werden viele Spieler auch eine andere partei wählen.

Ich komme also zu dem Schluss, dass es mit WoW Bergab gehen würde, wenn Blizzard wirklich alle "Vorschläge" der Community umsetzt.

MfG Mikaster

Ps: ICH WÄHLE KEINE SPIELERKILLER, ICH HAB NÄMLICH NOCH GARKEIN WAHLRECHT! >_<


----------



## _Raziel_ (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur meine Sicht des Spiels kundtun. Und die beginnt so ein halbes Jahr vor BC Release. Ich spielte damals noch Allianz (den Char gibts glaub ich immer noch) und war skeptisch dem Spiel gegenüber.
Damals schon fand ich nämlich die Community innerhalb des Spiels für Neueinsteiger nicht geeignet. Ich war der wirklich Casual-Gamer. 1-2 Stunden in der Woche warens Maximum (WE mitgerechnet).

Dann kam die grosse Veröffentlichung von Burning Crusade und mich packte so langsam das Fieber. Ich begann einen neuen Charakter (neu heisst neu: Blutelf) und kämpfte mich nun in der gegnerischen Fraktion bis Maximalstufe.
Was leider darunter gelitten hat waren natürlich die Raidinstanzen wie Molten Core und Co. Und obwohl ich Casual Gamer war hatte ich auch den WoW-mässigen Slang intus. Tanken? CC? DPS? No Prob... Kannste gerne haben.

Durch Einstieg in eine Gilde kamen dann jedoch auch noch ganz andere Dinge auf mich zu. Ein Aggro-Meter musste her, denn man durfte ja in Instanzen und Raid den Tank nicht überholen und auch andere nette UI Gimmiks mussten her. Der Weg zu einem 'Nicht-Mehr-Casual'-Gamer war geebnet und das ist es bis heute. Warum ich das erzähle?

Weil eine Sache damals und auch heute noch schief läuft in diesem Spiel. Entweder man ist von Anfang an dabei oder muss saumässig Glück haben um in eine gut funktionierende Gilde zu kommen, denn als Neuling ist man echt am Arsch und kommt über den Casual Status nicht hinaus.
Und genau das versucht Blizzard seit einigen Patches zu minimieren. Sie machen die Klassen stärker und den Content leichter. Jetzt kann jeder mal Naxxramas sehen und kommt dennoch hinterher ohne, wie ich damals, stundenlang zu farmen um mal ne 12er Tasche zu erhalten.
Und wenn jetzt jemand schreibt, dass solch ein Casual eben auch ne Gilde suchen soll, dann tut es mir leid, aber guckt euch doch mal die AGB (Allgemeine Gilden Bedingungen) an:
- Mindeststufe: 80
- Mindestitems: >10/16 mind. Itemlevel 187
- Vermögen: Unermesslich für alle Flasks/Bufffood/etc.
- Am besten noch nen Netherdrachen und Söhne Hodirs bereits Ehrfürchtig
- Sowieso alle Ruferstandenen Items
Ich hatte damals riesiges Glück, dass ich meiner Gilde beitreten konnte. Natürlich mit dem Einverständnis, dass ich den Highend-Content nicht sehen werde, da mein Equipe einfach zu schlecht war.

Das hat sich nun geändert. Naxxramas 10er ist wie das fast alte Karazhan (war eindeutig härter) und man ist mit dem normalen T7 Equipe dennoch 25er Raidfähig (Skillung und Können natürlich Vorrausgesetzt).
Alle, die sich hier beschweren, sind Leute, die bereits bei der Beta anwesend waren. Ich kann euch verstehen, dass ihr ein bisschen entäuscht seid. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, seid ihr entäuscht, oder einfach nur eifersüchtig den von euch liebevoll genannten Casual Gamer gegenüber?
WoW ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse und nicht für die Beta-Tester-Pro-Gamer Fraktion. Allen ist klar, dass ihr Naxx cleared und dabei der MT einschläft. Neueinsteiger wollen aber auch etwas von dieser Instanz sehen, denn Kel'Thuzad ist/war einer der Offiziere von Arthas und gehört nunmal in die Geschichte von Nordend. Beisst in den sauren Apfel und belasst es dabei. Es gibt auch andere MMORPGS die euch härtere Kost vorwerfen, aber da seid ihr die Noobs bzw. Casuals und müsst bei 0 beginnen und herabsehen geht leichter als zu jemandem hoch.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
WotLK ist eine richtig schöne Erweiterung im WoW Universum und darf in keiner Sammlung fehlen. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass die Story um Arthas weitergeführt wird (und wie gesagt, das beinhaltet Naxx) und man als Casual diese doch sieht, muss man es einfach lieben.
Alle anderen können gerne dem Spiel fern bleiben.

Kritikpunkte gibts nämlich auch noch:
Bleiben die Flamer weg, laggt es nicht mehr so schrecklich oft auf den älteren Realms. Wenn sie die Instanzen schon für Casuals (ich liebe so langsam dieses Wort) zugänglich machen wollen, dann sollten sie auch bessere Server zur Verfügung stellen, damit nicht die Instanzserver so schnell voll werden.
Zu Blizzard betet:
Und führt bitte wieder die Originalnamen der Städte und Dungeons ein, bitte. Ich weiss, dass viele Spieler der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, aber es sind doch Eigennamen und nicht etwaige lokalisierte Namen. In jedem WoW Buch steht Stormwind (noch ein etwas humaneres Beispiel) und nicht Sturmwind. Und bei Ironforge müsste man dem Übersetzer eher eins über den Schädel braten. Orgrimmar und Donnerfels gehen zwar noch (für alle nach BC Zugänge: TB in Chats steht für Thunderbluff - dt. Donnerfels) aber Unterstadt? Schrecklich! Auch die Namen der Figuren klingen etwas gar komisch.

Nyo... genug geschrieben.


----------



## Aralonus (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde Blizzard hat vieles sehr gut gemacht

Die Instanzen und die Gebiete sind wunderbar gestaltet.
Auch haben die sich einige sehr schöne Quests ausgedacht!
Und Last but not least wird die Warcraft Geschichte rund um die Lore weitergeführt... und gerade das 
ist meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste am neuen Addon!

Dieses Addon hat viel mehr Athmosphäre ... 

Gut es hat auch seine Schlechten Seiten:
Meiner Meinung nach ist vieles viel zu einfach!
Mit meinem Pala muss ich mich nichteinmal mehr hinsetzen um zu trinken - Aus einem Kampf geht er 
mit fast vollem Leben und Mana wieder raus!
Früher war es viel schwieriger die verschiedenen Klassen hochzuspielen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Anforderungen für die Raidinstanzen OK, 
denn so kann man dort mit weniger Mühe rein, was bedeutet dass auch Leute, die in ihrem RL
viel zu tun haben, Raidtechnisch auf einem guten Stand sein werden!








Samsedudu schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, WoW wird immer schlechter. Jaja jetzt kommen natürlich die ganzen Leute an, welche einmal eine Raidini ganz geschaft haben und sagen:"näjnäjänjänjnääjj WOW IS COOOOLL IMMMABAAA MAUHAUHSDHUA", weil sie sich durch den schnelle Erfolg,  der ja schon garantiert ist, so toll fühlen. Spielt nur WoW weiter, ich würde euch niemals versuchen davon abzuhalten.
> 
> Naja ich werd mal wieder HdRo anfangen, da gibt es wenigestens noch eine nette Gemeinschaft, die nicht von fullmegaepixx 10 jährigen ist, die denken sie würden alles weg pwnen.



Ach komm, das spielt sich alles nur in deinem Kopf ab...
Nur weil es jetzt viele andere gibt, die genauso gut equipped sind, obwohl du der Suchti bist, der Stunden lang vor dem Rechner sitzt,
heißt das noch lange nicht, dass WoW den Bach herunter läuft! Das Spiel soll die Mehrzahl der Spieler befriedigen und nicht nur ein 
paar von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen geplagter (Was nicht heißen soll, dass jeder, der das Spiel exzessiv spielt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat)!

In LotRO wird dir auch nicht geholfen sein, denn dort werden Kiddies wie du nicht gerne gesehen!
Dort brauchen wir gescheite Leute in der Community!


----------



## zadros (6. Januar 2009)

die lässigen und lockeren spieler ( engl casual gamer ) sind eben AUCH eine Zielgruppe und jeder will bedient werden. Ich persönlich will garnicht die BESTEN UND TOLLSTEN ÄPIXXE im Spiel, sondern einfach nur Spaß.
Manche nennen das vielleicht blanken Hohn, aber ich nenne es really casual.

WoW wird garantiert noch ein weilchen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ist den Leuten, die immer wieder auf das von Konsolen-Spielen wie "Need for Speed: Most Wanted" importierte Erfolgssystem hinweisen, mal aufgefallen, daß es im Spiel zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade namens "Normal" und "Heroic" gibt?
> 
> Der "Normal-Modus" der WotLK-Inis fällt wohl unter den Bereich, den Blizzard eigentlich gar nicht unterstützen wollte ("Wir machen keinen Content mehr, den nur 5 % der Spieler sehen!"). Dieser ganze Bereich ist fast vollkommen unnütz; er wird kaum aufgesucht, weil fast jeder Frisch-80er direkt in den Hero-Content einsteigt.
> 
> ...



Interessanter Ansatz mit dem Fehler das blizzard alle Zeit der Welt hatte um Wotlk zu perfektionieren was die Frage aufwirft wieso sie tatsächlich diese lieblos hingegeklatschten instancen bosse und das ewig gleiche equipstyle benutzen, was könnte blizzard davon haben das 90% der Spieler am Anfang enttäuscht sind und AOC ähnliche Verhälnisse herrschen...

Ich persönlich denke sie sind zu der Ansicht gekommen das wir sowieso nicht gehen egal was sie machen und wenn sie content nachpatchen der schonmal da war egal da haben sie was zu tun das nicht gebalanced wurde ist auf inkompitenz zurück zu führen die Spieler sind einfach professioneller als die programmierer nach 4 Jahren ein verbreitetes Phänomen, dazu kommt das blizzard einen entscheidenten Fehler machen nämlich zu glauben das die Masse weis was sie will ein Individuum ist intelligent die Masse ist dumm eine kleine Entwicklergruppe weis was den einzelnen gruppen gefällt jetzt gehen sie aber auf die Meinungen einzelner ein und buffen nach vorschlägen der community das macht einen guten eindruck und sicher einen guten ruf aber das wird niemals funktionieren da diese inhalte sehr schlecht in den Spielverlauf eingebunden werden können siehe naxx/siehe dk/siehe skills aller Klassen, dazu kommt das sie soviel story abzuarbeiten haben das sie den Spielverlauf durcheinander bringen zb Arthas ist mächtiger als ein Drachenaspekt oder Arthas kämpft gegen illidan und gewinnt( kann mich beim besten nicht erinnern das das in wc3 vorkam bzw die beiden sich begegneten).
Diese Liste lässt sich sehr lange weiter führen aber das ist alles nur rein spekulativ.


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube das viele denken das es schlechter wird weil der Mensch sich gerne an etwas gewöhnt was gut ist und alles was es verändert nimmt er als schlecht war.
Mal im Erns wieviele Gilden gab es damals die Naxx clear hatten  ? Ich hbe auch zu der Zeit gespielt und es gab genug mimimi das alles so schwer war das man es ja nicht bis Naxx geschafft hat usw.
Jetz wird alles leichte gemacht und alle meckern  ( ok auch Blizz macht Fehler und auch ich bin nicht mit alles zu frieden ) aber jetzt wie von schon 1000 Leuten vor mir gesagt wurde " wenn ihr keinen Spaß an dem Spiel habt und wenn ihr Online kommt und es nervt euch dies und das zu sehen, dann hört doch einfach auf " es zwingt euch doch keiner dazu das Game zu zocke aber jeden Tag iwas neues von wegen " blizz macht alles falsch " ist denke ich auch nicht der Weg zur Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Welt hat mehr zu bieten als nur 1 Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (6. Januar 2009)

Rollenspieler spielen Hdro, PvP-Spieler spielen WAR und alle anderen spielen WoW. Es ist eben wie es ist. Aus einer Langzeitbeziehung ist auch nach einer Weile die Spannung raus. Das bedeutet aber nicht das die Beziehung schlecht ist, sondern es ist einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden. Wenn man 4 Jahre immer das selbe macht, ist doch klar das es sich nicht mehr so frisch anfühlt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> dazu kommt das blizzard einen entscheidenten Fehler machen nämlich zu glauben das die Masse weis was sie will ein Individuum ist intelligent die Masse ist dumm



btw: die Masse wünscht sich von dir Satzzeichen und Absätze

Was du sagst stimmt grundsätzlich, aber eben nicht in bei WOW.
Die Masse unterliegt eigenen Gesätzmäßigkeiten, allerdings nur dort, wo sie auch als Masse auftritt, also bei Massenveranstaltungen, wie Konzerten Fussballspielen etc.

Bei WOW gibt es zwar eine Masse Kunden, die aber nie als Masse auftreten und somit den massenpsychologischen Besonderheiten nicht unterliegen. Die meisten sitzen nämlich allein oder in sehr kleinen Gruppen vor ihrem PC.


----------



## ceelena (6. Januar 2009)

blizzard hat das zweischneidige schwert mal wieder in die wow-community gerammt. den einen ist es viel zu leicht und anderen ist es nicht leicht genug. blizz hat auf ewiges gemecker reagiert,in der form das gelegenheitsspieler die möglichkeit haben "endgame content" voll zu erleben... was wiederrum aber auch dafür sorgt das alle die etwas mehr energie in das spiel stecken unter dem "frust" leiden das es keine wirkliche herausforderung mehr gibt bis auf etliche instanzen auf hc und in in anderen variationen (9 mann bzw adds stehen lassen) diese zu erledigen... hmhm erflogspunkte ... bonustitel ... bis jetzt nicht der bringer aber laut blizz wird ja dran gearbeitet das man die punkte auch verwerten kann.

um aufs thema richtig einzugehen: es ist ansichtssache. je nach spielaufwand und erfahrungen (alte hasen an die macht,raid auf hooger=wipe) muss man es für sich selber festlegen. ich spiele seit anfang an und anhand der tatsache das ich einfach nicht mehr viel zeit habe,kommt mir persönlich die erleichterung sehr gelegen ABER das naxx nun auch bei low bobs auf farmstatus ist (movementbehinderte versagen immer noch) .... naja ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RizzoRat (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit.



Du willst mich verarschen oder? Das nennt man verklärte Wahnehmung der Vergangenheit. Geh nochmal in MC rein. Scheisse öde was Design Farbgebung und Encounter angeht! Simples Tank and spank mit 0 Taktik. Der legendäre Ruf von MC entstammt lediglich der tatsache das es die erste 40iger Instanz war und der flair eines 40 Spieler Raids rübergekommen ist.

BWL war ok, war stimmisch im Design, auch die zugehörigkeit der Items zur nstanz sah stimmig aus.

AQ40 sah in etwa genauso toll aus wie MC...dröge eintönige farben ansonsten GARNIX. Paar content blocker reingebaut um die leute bei laune zu halten sonst NIX!

Naxxramas ist gut gewesen vom Flair und den Taktiken dort, das war die erste richtig ordentliche 40iger instanz udn die letzte.

Zul Gurub ist für mich die Perle des raid contents was liebevolles design und details angeht.




> Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte.



WoW war und ist NIEMALS ein konkurrenzfähiges ESL spiel. Es ist meiner Ansicht nach eine völlig irrtühmliche Annahme das dieser ESL scheisse von Blizzard ausgegangen ist. WoW hat niemals die ambitionen im PvP gehabt, es war als dreingabe gedacht, weil es so viele wollten, primär ist WoW ein PvE spiel. Dieser ganze ESL mist kam meines erachtens von der ESL selber, man hat ein spiel gesehen mit abermillionen Kunden die ihrerseits potentielle Teilnehmer der ESL sind. also hat man versucht da irgenwie Turnierfähige Regeln aufzustellen damit dieses spiel in die ESL aufgenommen wird. Der Druck kam seitens der Community das mehr PvP eingebaut wird. Das ganze Spielkonzept ist dafür garnicht ausgelegt was man an immerwieder auftauchenden IMBA schreien nach irgendwelchen Klassenveränderungen.

Die meisten sehen: Ey krass, WOW istn Blizzard game, die ham SC2 gemacht, das Multiplayergame in sachen Balance
 schlecht hin als MUSS WoW ESL fähig sein.....wars nur ned und wirds niemals sein, verstanden hats glaubich außerhalb Blizzards bisher nur ne handvoll Menschen auf dieser Welt. Blizzard versucht nur Kundenwünsche zu befriedigen ein Konzept anzupassen wofür es nicht gedacht war.



> Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf.



Karazhan war ned die schönste instanz aufer Welt aber von den Encounterdesign recht gut gelungen (mal von Aran abgesehen), SSC, TK BT Hjyal sind wunderschön designte Raid instanzen, von der Aufmachung und vom Feeling her. TK sah bissel nach Raumschiff aus, aber nagut das ist geschmackssache. Das was sich geändert hat, das Raiden ab BC schwerer wurde, weils mehr auf den individuellen Spieler ankam, und Leute die sich für krass imba hielten zu dumm für die meisten Encounter waren, weil sie ned mit durchgeschliffen werden konnten, Vashj hatte nunmal jeder zu überleben und Kael war ein richtig genialer Encounter, komplex, viele Phase so solls sein und ned anders.

die 30% boss nerfs waren eine super Sache damit ale mal die Chance haben die end content instanzen von innen zu sehen. Gönn den Leuten doch auch mal was. Auch wenn du so KRass scheisse gut bist und sunwell schon 2 tage nach release down hattest.



> Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen.



Was fürn masochist bist du denn, nach dem 60igsten Strat run konnte ich die scheisse ned mehr sehen, immer das gleiche, 4 dds, tank brauch keine sau, heiler und druch da. Der einzige Grund die classic instanzen zu spielen war nen Entzaubrer mitzunehmen um die splitter für den VZ-lagerchar des raids mal wieder aufzustocken. Die Heroics haben den widerspielwert und den frustfaktor enorm gesenkt, weil selbst wenn das item nicht gedropt ist was man haben wollte, wars ned umsosnt der run, marken  und ruf gabs immer.



> Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez




Quests geb ich dir recht, wobeis auch nen paar nette neue gibt (das Ichaus der vergangenheit/zukunft, Die flugmount quests oder das mit dem Titanwächter im Becken). Ist aber realistischer als man denkt, viele menschen machen 40 Jahre das selbe und sind glücklich bis sie in Rente gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naxx wurde recycelt weil ein Teil der spielrschaft diese sehr gut designte instanz niemals zu gesicht bekommen hat(ich hab auch nur 3 bosse geschafft vor BC). und warum sollte ich 95% oder mehr der spielerschaft sowas vorenthalten, gib mir einen grund? Und sag ned um den 5% das Ego zu kraulen, egoismus hamma genug auf der Welt.

Naxx soll denk ich mal recht einfach sein damits alle mal sehen. Mal schauen wie ulduar ist, und solange man das achievment für doe 3 drakes oder den roten protodrachen noch ned inner tasche hat, sollte man tunlichst mal bissel Leiser schreien (korrigier mich wenn du beides schon hast)

Nix neues: Ich weiß ja ned ob ich eine zu einfache seele bin aber das achievmentsystem ist göttlich, kann ich mich stundenlang mit nonsense beschäftigen der herrlich sinnfrei ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es gibt keine Epics dafür...das könnte natürlichein problem für dich darstellen, weiß ich ja ned, aber die mounts udn die Titel sind auch schick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


WoW hat eine krasse technsiche entwicklung durchgemacht, wenn ich bedenke mit wie wenig wir MC bestritten haben und was uns jetzt an Addons (auch interne WoW apps), grafische verbesserungen, neuer Talente an möglichkeiten offen steht is schon hart. DAs ganze ist wesentlich Rundergeworden als es am anfang war. Geh mal andere mmos spielen, dann weißte wie viel dir hier an entscheidungsfreiheit offen steht. Hdro is noch sehr atmosphärisch aber sonst............

Klassischer Fall von verklärter Wahrnehmung der Vergangenheit würde ich sagen. Es gibt immer was worüber man sich beschweren, und da wir Deutsche sind meckern wir halt, aber dieses genörgel kann auch zu weit gehen!!!


----------



## Ghoreon (6. Januar 2009)

Oh mann, jetzt mal im Ernst: Questen von 1-58 ist ein reiner Krampf, weil sauviele Quests einfach sowas von tod-stink-ekelhaft-langweilig sind, dass es kaum noch auszuhalten ist.

BC war da nur ein bissl besser, aber allein wenn man ne Ini wie MH mit MC vergleicht (MC = dahingerotzter Mist, den auch ein Praktikant hätte designen können vs. MH, wo einem bei der Landschaft echt der Atem stockt, weils einfach geil ist), dann wird einem klar, dass Blizz viel gelernt hat. Und auch ein Spiel zu designen will gelernt sein, da macht man nicht einfach mal "das beste MMO aller Zeiten", nur weil die Community ja sonst whint. 

Der Nerf am Ende von BC hat einem zwar den Spaß bzw. den Stolz genommen, ja, aber haste mal überlegt, dass so echt viele Leute nochmal die hohen Bosse sehen bzw. legen konnten, die das sonst nicht geschafft hätten? Ist ne nette Geste von Blizz, dass sie einem den Content, für den man auch bezahlt, wenigstens am Ende noch ein bissl erschließen. War auch nicht so, als ob man dann als frisch gebackener 70er hätte Illidan legen können, also übertreib mal nicht.

Was das Questen in Nordend angeht, so muss ich sagen, habe ich noch nie so viel Motivation gehabt und so viele schöne Aha-Erlebnisse. Es gab echt mal so viele innovative Quests, bei denen sie das neue "Fahrzeug"-System ausnutzten, die von der Story her dicht sind etc. Auch hier haben die Designer viel aus früheren Erfahrungen gelernt. Dungeon-Design ist da ähnlich. Vergleich mal irgendeine elendig lange Schrott-Ini auf dem Weg zu lvl 60 mit sowas wie dem Oculus. Ja, das Oculus mag manchmal etwas langatmig sein, aber das System dieser Ini ist hammer gut designt und ist mal was ganz neues.


Warum es trotzdem so viele Probleme gibt?

1. Weil Blizz sich zu oft von whinenden Usern erweichen lässt, es dann manchmal doch ein bissl leichter zu machen.
2. Weil die Leute schon zu lange spielen und zu viel erwarten. Mit meinem T6-Equip konnte ich direkt mit 80 in die Heroes. Der 08/15-Gimp, der weder das Equip, noch den Skill hatte, aber trotzdem schon ewig lange WoW spielt, erwartet auch gleich dickes absahnen in den Hero Inis. Daher der Frust. Ergo: Geh mit Gilde oder Freunden
3. Weil keiner ein bissl Geduld hat. Wartet mal auf Ulduar und weitere Content-Patches. In der Zwischenzeit mach mal Sartharion im 25er mit allen 3 Ads, wenn das für Dich ein Walkthrough ist, dann biste klasse. Dann mach noch die ganzen Hero-Achievements, die sind auch nicht grad immer sooo leicht. Wenn Du dann Deinen roten Protodrachen hast und immer noch nicht zufrieden bist, fang halt noch nen anderes MMo an, vielleicht biste dann ausgelastet.

Warum Du, auch wenn alles super wäre/ist immer noch denken könntest, dass früher alles besser war:

So funktioniert das menschliche Gedächtnis. Das nennt sich schlicht und einfach Wahrnehmungsverzerrung. gute Ereignisse / Erlebnisse etc. behält man eher, schlechtes vergisst man gern (ist ne Form von Selbstschutz, wer will schon die ganze Zeit erinnert werden, wie schlecht alles bisher war). Jede neue Situation muss also mit der hochstilisierten und übertrieben gut erinnerten alten "mithalten". Wenn man so verklärt ist wie Du und MC schön designt findet, geht das nicht. Ergo: Mach Dir mal klar, wie megaschlecht einiges früher war, dann kannste heute zufriedener sein.

Ansonsten such Dir einfach ne gute Gilde, /leave 1 und /leave 2 und gib Dich nicht mit Spinnern ab.


----------



## _Raziel_ (6. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Arthas kämpft gegen illidan und gewinnt( kann mich beim besten nicht erinnern das das in wc3 vorkam bzw die beiden sich begegneten).



Ich zitiere dann mal kurz aus einem anderen Thread, weil er so schön geschrieben wurde:


			
				Mr.Igi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr alle wisst sieht man in Warcraft 3 TFT den Kampf zwischen Arthas und Illidan. Ganz am Ende letze Spiel sequenz vorm endfilmchen.
> 
> Ich und mein Freund streiten sich im Moment darum : Kleiner Story Fehler das illidan in Wow auftaucht oder er wurde nur verwundet.


Man muss eben auch mal bis zum Schluss sitzen bleiben, wenn was aufm Bildschirm flimmert. Abspann gucken hilft ^^



			
				Arkoras schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Illidan wurde nur verwundet, Illidan nutze die Chance das Arthas so schwach war. Denn immerhin verlor der Lichkönig gerade seine Macht (Verlassene bekamen ihren freien Willen zurück). Jedoch war Arthas schon zu nahe an Eiskrone und Ner'zhul gab Arthas "alle Macht die ich entbehren kann". Dagegen konnte Illidan nicht lange bestehen und wurde von Arthas schwer verwundet. Arthas hätte nur zustechen müssen, hegte jedoch eine gewisse Sympatie (Szene wo er mit Illidan spricht), ausserdem hatte Arthas gerade andere Sorgen (seinen Meister befreien). Illidan hätte nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen den Vereinten Arthas (Arthas und Ner'zhul), deshalb floh Illidan auch wieder nach Fremdland, wo er sich im Tempel vor Kil'jaedens Zorn versteckt.


Stimmt zwar nicht ganz und wurde für BC nachgebessert, denn Illidan stirbt in der Endsequenz von WC III, aber im Grunde sollte das deine Antwort befriedigen.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz mit dem Fehler das blizzard alle Zeit der Welt hatte um Wotlk zu perfektionieren [...]



Alle Zeit der Welt? Es stand eine Konkurrenz in den Startlöchern, deren Erfolgschancen nicht abzusehen waren ("WAR"), während gleichzeitig eine immer größere Anzahl von Spielern ihren Account stillegten, weil BC nach knapp zwei Jahren "ausgelutscht" war. Wäre die derzeitige Heroics-Taktik (eben "Pull-AoE-Pull") tatsächlich von Blizzard so beabsichtigt gewesen, so frage ich mich, warum man erst im Nachhinein über Schurken- / Feral-AoE nachdenkt - mit der offiziellen Begründung, daß man diese Klassen nicht ausschließen wolle.

Vieles im AddOn (wie auch die sehr häufigen Rechtschreibfehler in den Questtexten, was auf eine sehr schnelle "Endkontrolle" hinweist) deutet für mich auf das berühmte "Stricken mit der heißen Nadel" hin - besonders, was die überhaupt nicht ausbalancierten Bosse der 25er-Raids betrifft, die teilweise erheblich schneller fallen als im 10er-Content, wobei sie sich überhaupt nicht anders verhalten als im "Normal-Modus". Gleiches gilt im übrigen auch für die Ausstattungsvarianten (und das sich immer wiederholende Design): Es gibt soviele Überschneidungen (z. B. gleichwertige epische Jägerhandschuhe), während andere Rüstungsteile (epischer Helm etwa nur in Naxx) vernachlässigt wurden.


----------



## Raoul9753 (6. Januar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar nicht ganz und wurde für BC nachgebessert, denn Illidan stirbt in der Endsequenz von WC III, aber im Grunde sollte das deine Antwort befriedigen.



Hat illidan in der Instanz nicht ne fette Wunde auf der Brust? hab mal n Bild gesehen, da hatte der so ne riesige grüne Spur auf der Brust


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Januar 2009)

@ Rizzo: Ich glaub der beste Beitrag den ich je gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (6. Januar 2009)

nix geht bergab denkt mal nach  bald wird ulduar geöffnet und und und es kommt soviel noch flamt weiter und gut is wie immer bei euch !


----------



## Zerleena (6. Januar 2009)

Also was ich hier wieder besonders beim Threadersteller rauslese: "MIMIMIMI..... ich als 24/7 Supersuchti hab totale Langeweile, alles wird schlechter blablabla, jeder Volltrottel wird 80 und bekommt auch noch gutes Equip mittlerweile während ich mir alles hart "erarbeiten" musste." (btw: was heißt erarbeiten? eigentlich geht es ja nur um genug Zeit. Mit genug Zeit kann sich jeder ganz fix verbessern außer den absoluten Noobs und damit mein ich auch Noobs, die es net blicken nachdem man ihnen schon alles erklärt hat)

Tja, für alle die sich angesprochen fühlen sollen: Blizzard passt sich doch nicht den wenigen Hardcore-Zockern an und nimmt die als Maßstab sondern eine Zielgruppe die zahlenmäßiig breiter ist. Das sind nunmal Leute die nicht nur WoW zocken können wie sie wollen sondern halt auch real ein wenig eingebundener sind als ihr. Ihr dürft net vergessen, es gibt Leute die haben Arbeitszeiten die schon grenzwertig sind (und nicht immer die beste Bezahlung), die sich dann auch mal freuen, in Warcraft auch mit weniger Zeitaufwand vorwärts zu kommen. Schwererer Content und härtere Schwierigkeiten (viele Elite-Quests wie zum Beispiel bei Dun Modr die Elite-Zwerge damals, was wirklich schwer war)  beim Leveln wie es vor Burning Crusade war, ätzend für neue Mitspieler und verbunden mit viel Zeitaufwand zum Erfüllen der Quests, schreckt nunmal die Neueinsteiger ab. Da will ich auch mal Spaß am SPielen haben und nicht Stunden brauchen und vor allem mehr Zeit reinstecken, die ich aber letztlich dann nicht habe. Es wohnen nunmal nicht alle bei Mutti, haben keine Freundin und leben von ALG II, dass sie grenzwertige Spielzeitrekorde aufweisen können. Und wie gesagt, diejenigen sind auch nicht die Zielgruppe.

Warum geht es angeblich so bergab mit dem Spiel? Die ursache, dass es viel leichter als erwartet ausfällt liegt doch eigentlich "between keyboard and chair" oder auch simpel ausgedrückt: DEM SPIELER. Es wird sovieles gewünscht. MC war zu schwer.. macht man es leichter wird auch wieder rumgeheult. Natürlich ist Blizzard nicht in der Lage, es ALLEN rechtzumachen. Wisst ihr wie es aussehen würde wenn Blizzard es versuchen würde? Jeden Dienstag/Mittwoch einen Patch.. das mal wieder schwerer, das mal einfacher. Wir würden gar net nachkommen und mehr am Patch ziehen sein als am spielen. Wer es permanent zu einfach, zu scheiße oder hastenichtgesehn findet, HÖRT DOCH AUF UND SPIELT WAS ANDERES!

Ich kanns nämlich echt nicht mehr hören.. lol das ist soo einfach, das würde ich doch mit meinem hart gefarmten Equip mit verbundenen Augen clearen. Ja, ich weiß ihr haltet euch für die Oberpros aber letztendlich seid ihr nur ein kleines Licht und ich kenne euch nicht, denn ihr seid doch eh nur kleine Würstchen die sich wichtig machen wollen, weil ihr im normalen Leben nix gerissen bekommt. Wenn ich mit jemanden aus der Gilde unterwegs im Spiel bin und wir reißen was und einer von uns bekommt tollen Loot (wie neulich zu viert im Bollwerk ohne!! HEILER und Nazan trotzdem im ersten Anlauf gekillt, hach Ghoul Form sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann entlockt mir das eher ein tolles Gefühl und ein GZ als solche selbsternannten Oberpwner Epixx R0xx0rs


----------



## KleinerSchurke (6. Januar 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> das sieht hier aber derb nach nem "mimimimimimimi" treat aus...wenn du der meinung bist das es bergab geht dann kauf dir die siedler oder so, wenn du deinen spaß verloren hast...mir persönlich machts immernoch riesig spaß und seit wotlk noch viel mehr....
> das sie naxx aufgefangen haben und dann jetzt neu gemacht haben find ich dermaßen geil. das sollten sie mit anderen instanzen auch machen, den viele instanzen bleiben ja jetzt leer weil die ausrüstung dort nix mehr bringt.
> klar war BC ein wenig bunt aber wenn man sich, trotz pvp server, auch durchliesst was in den quests steht und sich mit der story darin befasst, und nicht einfach" questhelper an und go" dann wird er sicher viel spaß haben....
> 
> ...



Räusper..........gut gemacht und jetzt ab an deinen Schreibtisch bei Blizz und last euch mal was einfallen!!! Ansonsten kann ich das was ganz obennnnnn steht nur bestätigen :-)


----------



## Focht (6. Januar 2009)

also ich persönlich finde, dass wow durch den ganzen itemwahn seit bc auf dem absteigenden ast ist.....
und was den umgang mit dem derzeitigen content für casuals hinzuarbeiten angeht, kann ich nur auf das gesetz der marktwirtschaft aufmerksam machen(angebot und nachfrage). den wieso sollte blizz einen content schaffen den ein großer prozentsatz von spielern niemals wirklich sehen wird?


----------



## Resto4Life (6. Januar 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde, dass wow durch den ganzen itemwahn seit bc auf dem absteigenden ast ist.....
> und was den umgang mit dem derzeitigen content für casuals hinzuarbeiten angeht, kann ich nur auf das gesetz der marktwirtschaft aufmerksam machen(angebot und nachfrage). den wieso sollte blizz einen content schaffen den ein großer prozentsatz von spielern niemals wirklich sehen wird?


aber wieso sollten casuals das auch alles innerhalb der ersten 2monate clearen müssen?
hauptsache jeder hat in möglichst kurzer zeit möglichst viele epics-.-


----------



## Raoul9753 (6. Januar 2009)

Also zumindest zu diesem "Itemwahn" kann ich sagen: Das ist so alt wie WoW. Es sagen zwar alle, "Das gabs vor BC nicht" aber mal ehrlich, schon damals wollten Leute nur schnell die besten Sachen holen, den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich hat BC nicht erfunden. 

In einem meiner Lieblingslieder heißt es: "Nothing changes but the faces, the names and the trends" und so ist es auch mit WoW. Es war nicht mehr T3 sondern T6 und jetzt ist es halt T8 und bald wird es meinetwegen T schlagmichtot sein, aber es wird IMMER dasselbe bleiben.


----------



## Reiji_77 (6. Januar 2009)

Wegen der Grafik:

Nun, bei DAoC kam damals auch eine neue Engine zum Zuge und die wirds vielleicht auch bei WoW geben.

Mir macht WoW immer noch sehr viel Spass, weil ich die Leute, mit denen ich spiele sehr gut und gar persönlich kenne. Ich spiele seit der geschlossenen Beta und habe dennoch nicht alles gesehen. Vieles kann ich noch erforschen. Ich geniesse WoW und stürme nicht durch jedes Gebiet. Es gibt überall schöne Quests zu erledigen von Intrigen, Dramen, Romanzen, etc. Die Kill-Quests müssen aber dennoch sein. Stellt euch mal den Aufwand für tausende Quests vor, von denen jede unterschiedlich in Stil und Story ist. Der Aufwand wäre nicht auszudenken. Man könnte es höchstens so versuchen, dass die Community Questideen (realistische) vorschlägt und die mal beachtet werden.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich in WoW immer wieder etwas Neues. Dass die Dungeons nun einfacher sind, so komme ich auch mal zum Zuge, denn ich bin sehr langsam, was das Leveln angeht, weil ich oft halt etwas anderes mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder sieht es anders. Für solche wie mich ist es eine Chance und die anderen leiden darunter. Wie wäre es aber mal, wenn man WoW anstatt durchrushen geniessen würde? Niemand schreibt euch vor, wann ihr 80 sein sollt und verpassen tut ihr auch nichts (ausser es wird Content entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Grüsse,
Reiji


----------



## Trelan (6. Januar 2009)

Diese rum-eiern :
 "WoW ist zu leicht geworden", "die wollen nur Kohle", "immer nur für die Casuals", "früher war alles besser"... bla bla bla

GEHT MIR ECHT AUF DEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!

1. Auch wir Casuals, Kacknoobs, Kiddies, Anfänger usw. zahlen 12,99€ im Monat.
2. Auch wir Casuals, Kacknoobs, Kiddies, Anfänger usw. wollen Spielspaß haben...
3. Auch wir Casuals, Kacknoobs, Kiddies, Anfänger usw. wollen geil aussehen (Epics usw)

Wem das nicht passt, wem WoW zu doof geworden ist, der soll doch abhauen... Schon gehört? Man kann monatlich KÜN-DI-GEN (überrascht?)
Gibt sicher Games, die dem Anspruch der "Pro´s" (what ever) eher gerecht werden...

Und bevor man mich hier jetzt wieder zuflamed:
Nehmt meine Meinung ernst, aber nicht zu ernst.... ich will hier keinen persönlich anmachen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Vráccas.Drachmondis schrieb:


> nix geht bergab denkt mal nach  bald wird ulduar geöffnet und und und es kommt soviel noch flamt weiter und gut is wie immer bei euch !



Ich möchte mich bei der Gelegenheit schon mal präventiv beschweren, dass Ulduar zu schwer ist und genervt werden soll, damit ich auch rein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2009)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Ich kanns nämlich echt nicht mehr hören.. lol das ist soo einfach, das würde ich doch mit meinem hart gefarmten Equip mit verbundenen Augen clearen.



Dito. 
Das lustige ist dass dann einer aus meiner Gilde der noch groß vor Naxx getönt hat wie alles zu einfach sei, dann bei Razuvious nach 2 Wipes abhaun wollte weil er keinen Bock mehr hatte.
Da merkt man dass viele auch einfach anfangen etwas nachzuplappern wenn sie es oft genug lesen.

Und ob Nihilum Naxx im ersten Try clear hatte während die halbe Mannschaft am onanieren war interessiert mich echt nicht.

Es gibt auch Leute die Super Mario in 5 Minuten durchspielen können, ich kenne aber persönlich niemanden der das auch nur ansatzweise geschafft hat.


----------



## mariglö (6. Januar 2009)

also ich habe seid wotlk auch mit wow aufgehört.ich habe zwar erst seid mitte bc angefangen aber finde wow classic wirklich besser


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Januar 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde, dass wow durch den ganzen itemwahn seit bc auf dem absteigenden ast ist.....



Den "Itemwahn" hat Blizz aus den Erfahrungen mit "Diablo 2" übernommen. Es gab in "D2" überhaupt keinen Grund mehr, ab einem bestimmten Level zu spielen, weil durch die bessere Ausrüstung der "Content" immer leichter wurde. Der einzige Grund war in den meisten Fällen der "Jäger-und-Sammler-Trieb" der Spieler.



> und was den umgang mit dem derzeitigen content für casuals hinzuarbeiten angeht, kann ich nur auf das gesetz der marktwirtschaft aufmerksam machen(angebot und nachfrage). den wieso sollte blizz einen content schaffen den ein großer prozentsatz von spielern niemals wirklich sehen wird?



Wobei ich es teilweise sehr witzig finde, wie auf diesem 5 %-Argument herumgeritten wird. Blizzard selbst war es, die den größten Teil der Spieler durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Equip- und Spielermengenanforderungen aus dem Content heraushielten - und merkwürdigerweise war es dieses Konzept, daß zu 11 Mio. Spielern weltweit geführt hat! Wieviele Spieler heute - nach dem Fall der 25er-Grenze - hingegen tatsächlich im "schwarzen Tempel" oder "Sunwell" gestanden hätten, können wir nicht mal einschätzen, weil sich die Ausgangssituation komplett verändert hat.

Wer hier immer auf "auch für Leute mit RL" etc. herumreitet, soll mir bitte die "Casual"-Elemente von WotLK nach Lvl. 80 und nach Abschluß aller Quests nennen. Ich sehe da eine im Vergleich zu BC geringere Anzahl an "Heroics", die sehr schnell abgefeiert sind, wobei der DD-Spieler zum reinen Bomb-Bot verkommt ("DPS! DPS! DPS!"), sowie zwei sehr langweilige kleine Raidinstanzen - das dritte Ding (nämlich Naxx) dürfte für den reinen Casual, der gerade mal 7 Stunden die Woche an Zeit aufwenden kann, überhaupt nicht machbar sein; dazu ist das Ding einfach zu groß! Twinken wird schnell die einzige Alternative für den Casual - und das sehr viel schneller, als es noch bei BC der Fall war!

Davon ab: Auch ich habe vor dem AddOn wie schon oft angemerkt keinen Tempel, kein FdS und schon gar kein Sunwell gesehen - weil unsere Gilde zu klein für die 25er war und ich zu faul bin, mir abseits davon einen festen Raidplatz (was einige Gildenmitglieder mit festem Job, Familie etc. durchaus gemacht haben und dementsprechend auch vor Illidan standen. Das "No-RL"-"Argument" kann nur von unorganisierten Spielern kommen, die sich nicht mal bemüht haben) zu suchen. Das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn es genügend anderen fesselnden Content (wie z. B. Heroes, die diesen Namen auch verdienen) gibt - und den vermisse ich nun mal! Es gibt in der weiten WoW-Welt nicht nur "Pro-Raider" und "Halber-Stunde-am-Tag-Spieler"; es gibt eine ganze Menge dazwischen. Und die sind - wie ich schon aus meiner subjektiven Erfahrungswelt erzählte - ebenfalls z. T. sehr unzufrieden, sofern sie ein wenig Anspruch an die spielerischen Herausforderungen stellen!


----------



## Nanisa (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



@TE

Wie Blizzard selbst schon erklärte wurde Naxxaramas als Startraidinstanz für Wotlk ausgewählt, da zu Releasezeiter der Instanz bis BC gerade mal Lächerliche 3% der Spieler Naxx von innen gesehen haben.
Und da ,wie ich finde fürher wie heute, Naxx ein Spitzen Design hat find ich es ok auch den restlichen 97% der Spieler zu ermöglich zusehen was damals als die Oberinstanz galt (und das ist nicht auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad bezogen sondern Wirklich auf das Design und die Encounter).
Das es so leicht ist ist zwar schade, hat aber auch seine Begründung.
Blizzard sprach davon das sie mit Wotlk das Raiderlebnis dahingehend ändern wollen das auch unerfahrendere bzw neuzugänge sich leichter in das Raiderlebnis einfinden.
Desweiteren wurde auch schon Uldur angekündigt welches mit einen schwierigkeitsgrad einschlagen soll wie seinerzeit AQ 40, also nicht so vorschnell das Addon ist noch jung.

Und nein ich sage auch nicht zu allen in WoW ja und ahmen (siehe meine "Flame/Whine-Threads" oder wie ich sie nenne Kritik-Threads gegen das  Spiel im Offizielen forum)

MfG 
Nanisa


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> " Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. "
> Mfg Derwaynez



Wo bitte liegt der Unterschied zwischen *Täglichen* Questen und Farmen ? ^^
Und : naklar geh' ich in einen Dungeon um mich auszustatten, warum sollte ich mich denn da durchprügeln wenn ich nichts davon habe?
Gut , das erste und zweite mal guckt man sich vielleicht noch alles an aber danach hab ich keinen anderen Grund dort hineinzugehen, ehrlich.

P.S.: soll kein flame sein.

Gruss Erwin


----------



## Leonalis (6. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



Das ein richtige,. einseiter Text.

Schauen wir mal zurück. Schauen wir auf die Zeit zurück wo niemand gequestet hat.

- Du hast keine weitere Quest auf Lv 60 gemacht weil es nicht mehr silber gab als wenn du Lv 58 war. Da kamm erst später das du den 5-fachen betrag bekommen hast.
- Du hattest keine Daily-Quests gehabt
- Du hattest keine grosse chance auf irgendwelche Raids,. eventuel mal eine Stratholme 10er, Baron Run,. Tribute Run,. UBRS, LBRS,    Das war es dann aber schon
- Du konntest kaum irgendwo Ruf-Farmen
     - Holzschlundfeste,. auf Ehrfürchtig hast du ein Spasstrinket bekommen,. oooohoooo
     - Hydraxianer,.    dazu brauchtest du aber eine Raid gilde oder die chance wo mitgehen zu können
     - Brut nozdormus  ,. auch da brauchtest du eine Gilde wo du nach AQ 40 mitgehen konntest,.,. *das kamm ja noch später mit patch*
     - Zandalar ,.,. 20iger Raid du brauchtest ne grössere Gilde
     - Argentum,.,  erst kurz vor BC aber auch nur um das du billiger nach Naxx kammst
- Du hast eventuel Ruf bei den Städte gefarmt weil du ein Mount haben wolltest aber das war eine Ego sache.
- Du hast tagelang Quest-reihen gemacht,. Epische,. legendäre,. Mount,. weis was ich aber du hattest ewigs lange

Ansonsten was hast du sonst gemacht? Du hast beim AQ 40 event pausenlos irgendwelche mats gesammelt oder du hast bei der T0.5 quest reihe ewigs lange die quest gemacht aber dann keine grp für den boss in UBRS gefunden.


Und sind wir ehrlich im PVP hattest du auch nur Schlachtfelder die man meinte die gingen Tagelang und dann auch noch einem Server vo das Verhältnis so arg unterschiedlich war das man 2h wartete bis eines aufging.


*Vergleichen wir zu jetzt:*

- Du hast ein easy lvn gehabt
- Du kannst täglich 1h dailys machen und 150g auf sicher machen +~30g wenn du alles was droppt aufnimmst und es verkaufst
- Du kannst sehr einfach an Buffs kommen,. Buff-Food und die Tränke sind soo billige resp. man braucht sooo wenige weil man nur 1 Trank/Kampf schlucken kann.
- Du hast eher einfache Heros wo du mit irgendwelchen Leuten/Randoms gehen kannst.
- Du hast einfache 10er Instanzen die für jedermann sind und einen zu erreichbaren Encounter haben (Malygos evtl. eher nicht)
- Du hast anspruchsvolle 25iger Raids
- Du hast 6 Schlachtfelder + 1000W was auch ein geniales Schlachtfeld ist wo man chillig locker 20min 5k ehre macht wenn man mitten drin ist
- Du hast Arena wo du mit 2/3/5 Leuten spielen und nerven kannst
- Du hast das *Erfolgssystem*
     - dort kannst du heros machen wie du sie als einfach schreibst mal richtig schwer
     - du kannst dort stunden lang am 1. Boss iin Azol-Nerub wipen weil es so schwer ist
     - du kannst dort stunden lang am Endboss in AZjol-Nerub wipen weil es in 2min so schwer ist
     - du kannst alte Rufe nacholen und dir einen Namen machen
     - du kannst die PVP-Erfolge machen weil die auch Hardcore sind
     - du kannst 40 Ruffratkton auf erfürchtig bringen
     - oder probier mal Loat'eb ohne 1 Spore zu machen,. du schreibst ja es sei *billig*


Ist ein kleiner Text und jetzt denk darüber nach was du schreibst,. früher war es nicht besser,. früher hattest du weniger Auswahl,. länger zum lvn,. weniger auf der Endstufe


----------



## Dradka (6. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Alle Zeit der Welt? Es stand eine Konkurrenz in den Startlöchern, deren Erfolgschancen nicht abzusehen waren ("WAR"), während gleichzeitig eine immer größere Anzahl von Spielern ihren Account stillegten, weil BC nach knapp zwei Jahren "ausgelutscht" war. Wäre die derzeitige Heroics-Taktik (eben "Pull-AoE-Pull") tatsächlich von Blizzard so beabsichtigt gewesen, so frage ich mich, warum man erst im Nachhinein über Schurken- / Feral-AoE nachdenkt - mit der offiziellen Begründung, daß man diese Klassen nicht ausschließen wolle.
> 
> Vieles im AddOn (wie auch die sehr häufigen Rechtschreibfehler in den Questtexten, was auf eine sehr schnelle "Endkontrolle" hinweist) deutet für mich auf das berühmte "Stricken mit der heißen Nadel" hin - besonders, was die überhaupt nicht ausbalancierten Bosse der 25er-Raids betrifft, die teilweise erheblich schneller fallen als im 10er-Content, wobei sie sich überhaupt nicht anders verhalten als im "Normal-Modus". Gleiches gilt im übrigen auch für die Ausstattungsvarianten (und das sich immer wiederholende Design): Es gibt soviele Überschneidungen (z. B. gleichwertige epische Jägerhandschuhe), während andere Rüstungsteile (epischer Helm etwa nur in Naxx) vernachlässigt wurden.



Die items wurden immer nur random durch die gegend geschmissen mal abgesehn von den unglaublichen dolchwahn den blizz seit bwl beweist...
Aber die WoW community hätte noch 2 monate durch gehalten und dann ein neu designtes set gesehn und nicht diese großen leeren abschnitte in den gebieten die rechtscheibfehler und das komplett fehlerbehaftete instanzsystem das niemals richtig zusammen gebaut werden wird...


----------



## Cheaters (6. Januar 2009)

Es geht mit WoW nicht ab^^...

Blizzard ändert nur nichts besonderes an WoW, weil sie ja über 11,5 mill. Spieler haben. Also, warum das Spiel ändern, wenn es so erfolgreich ist? 
Jeder mag etwas an WoW und etwas nicht. Jedem recht machen, können sie nicht

mfg


----------



## Mentenkor (6. Januar 2009)

Immer wenn ich wieder so ein Titel sehe, denke ich an die Zeit zurück wo man in den Hauptstädten rumgedümpelt ist weil man nicht machen konnte, oder weil man auf die 2Stunden BG invite gewartet hat.
Nein, ganz im Gegenteil Wow wird besser und dies sage ich nicht nur weil Naxxramas leicht ist, nein.
Mir gefallen die neuen Bg's genauso wie die Erfolge und daily's für die Leute die meinen Wow war früher besser der sollte sich mal gedanken machen ob er nicht ab und zu über das nachdenken sollte was man sagt, denn damals online zu sein und rumzudümpeln war sinnlos und obendrein langweilig.


----------



## gorean (6. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele wow seit der Beta und fand es nie besser als jetzt.

Nicht alles an WoW ist perfekt, aber alles in allem ist es dennoch das beste game aufm markt.


----------



## Lisutari (6. Januar 2009)

Schwer zu sagen...Blizzard macht viele Dinge gut, aber auch einige Dinge schlecht. Eines der Digne das mich am mesiten stöhrt in Nordend ist die atmosphäre; Irgenwie hat man das Gefühl, das spiel will plötzlich zwanghaft einene heroischen heldenepos herbeizaubern


----------



## Shamiden (6. Januar 2009)

ich muss sagen ich hab erst ab der mitte von bc angefangen aber ich hasse auch diese lasergun disign deshlab hab ich michsehr auch nordend gefreut und finds eig auch gut das die inis ein bisschen leichter sind da viele nie die cahnce hatten (so wie ich) naxx zu sehen oder ähnliches das uludar oda wie das heisst schwer werden soll das die xtrem raider auch wieder spass am spiel haben finde ich gut


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Januar 2009)

Ich sag nur: Azol Nerub(oder wie die instanz heißt) war anch 15 minuten vorbei OHNE dass jemand toll ausgestattet war.
Ich bin glücklich HDRO zu spielen,da habe ich meinen Spielspaß .


----------



## Lisutari (6. Januar 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Azol Nerub(oder wie die instanz heißt) war anch 15 minuten vorbei OHNE dass jemand toll ausgestattet war.
> Ich bin glücklich HDRO zu spielen,da habe ich meinen Spielspaß .


Ich nehme einfach mal folgende Metapher; Wenn du Musiker bist, gehst du dann auf die versammlung der Molekularbiologen?


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Januar 2009)

Ich frage  dich: Ist man darauf beschränkt nur eine Sache zu spielen? Wäre es möglich Dinge aus eigener Sicht und Erfahrung vergleichen zu können? Ich denke mal schon...


----------



## Fearforfun (6. Januar 2009)

Das is deine meinung für den großteil der spieler *hust noobs hust* wird das spiel aber besser...
Übrigens gab es einen ähnlichen beitrag als age of conan rausgekommen ist....man sieht ja was draus geworden ist.


----------



## erf1992 (6. Januar 2009)

ich find wow is ma wieder richtig geil geworden^^ naja is meine meinung... und helut ma net so rum die nächsten contents kommen ers noch!

mfg erf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (6. Januar 2009)

wenn es mit WoW wirklich bergab gehen wüde wären daran die spieler schuld und nich BLIZZARD selbst... denn die Spielre haben immer was zum meckern gehabt bei spiel egal ob es instanzen, Quests, Lvlen oder das farmen sei (es gibt noch 1000 andere gründe wo di spieler nur meckern) 

aber seit WotLK haben sie mal wirklich neue Quests erschaffen die sogar noch zum teil echt spass machen

das wurde bestimmt auch schon 100mal geschrieben aaer habe nicht alles gelesn... wenn es ja wirklich so brutal bergab gehen würde, dann wären ja kaum 11,5 milionen spiele verkauft worden ^^' und die zahl steigt


----------



## Nachtrot (6. Januar 2009)

Ja, MC war wirklich mit Liebe gestaltet. Selten ein so schönes Drecksloch gesehen mit 5 Gegnermodels. Oder BWL. Wow! Diese Wandtextur. Oder Bodentextur? Oder Decke? War überall die selbe.
Na ja, keine Wunder. Die Userzahlen sind jetzt auf 11,5 Mio gefallen. WoW geht unter.


----------



## Visssion (6. Januar 2009)

find wotlk echt nen geniales addon! Macht alles riesen spaß, die quests bis lvl 80 sind nice, die neuen inis und raids auch! 

Verstehe euer rumgewhine nie so richtig..


----------



## Scred (6. Januar 2009)

wow war/ist und wird höffendlich immer so genial bleiben 

an die flamer:
wenn jmd nur am meckern is und trotzdem weiterspielt sollte man mal nach gucken ob die 10watt birne noch leuchtet
blizz passt das spiel an 500k flamen der rest spielt aber da der rest zu beschäftigt ist mit spielen kommt kein thread mit lob an blizz sondern immer nur ´´ich will instant 80´´oder noch besser ´´ich will instant 80 alle erfolge und full t7´´
geh auf einen privar server (is auch mal ganz lustig um zu sehen was blizz für einen guten job macht zB bug fix)
oder hört auf zu spielen aber das seltsamste is ja das diese ich-will-ich-will schwachmatten als schurke einem tankandian erklären wollen wie er seinen job zu machen hat erst recht wenn ihr eigener pala lvl 3 is und im startgebiet 2 mobs tank und mit 10% hp überlebt

rechtschreibferhler sind egal heute noch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (6. Januar 2009)

hihio,

ich persönlich kann erlich gesagt deiner meinung nicht zustimmen. hierbei sei aber gesagt das ich erst nach dem release von BC mit wow angefangen hat. du kritisierst an WotLK das alles zu einfach und zu plump währe. meiner meinung nach stimmt dies aber nicht. die neuen gebiete stecken voller quests, um den erfolg für das jeweilige gebiet zu bekommen muss man meist über 100qs dort machen, und selbst wenn man das erfüllt hat gibts oft noch welche. natürlich sind auch viele qs so aufgebaut das man xy von abc killen muss, aber so sind rollenspiele aber nunmal aufgebaut. aber man muss auch sagen dsa es viele neueartige qs gibt, denk nurmal an die vielen qs wo man mit irgendetwas herrumfahren muss usw. zu den instanzen muss ich sagen das sie auch nicht mal eben an einem nachmittag von nem blizzard-praktikanten entworfen wurden. sie sind stimmungsvoll, und meiner meinug auch nicht zu leicht. das gleiche gilt für die raids. natürlich sieht is des 'neue' naxx fast das selbe wie das 'alte', trotzdem finde ich diese raidini toll, und ausserdem gibt es ja im moment noch 2 bzw 3 weitere raidinis. die sind neu. und es ist ja auch nicht die große masse die rum mimimimit das die raids zu einfach währen. das sind die 'hardcore' zocker die schon alle t7,5 ham und denen jetz langweilig ist. ausserdem verstehe ich dann die leute nicht, die nur über blizzard und wow meckern, es dann aber immernoch spielen. wenn es euch nicht gefällt lasst es bleiben. es ist nur ein spiel und davon gibts noch vieeele andere

mfg, CP9


----------



## Su-Si (6. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Spiel selbst geht es nach meinem Gefühl nicht bergab, eher hat es durch das Addon neuen Schwung bekommen.

Auch wenn ich als größtes Manko des neuen Addons empfinde, dass Naxx zu leicht geworden ist, beruhige ich mich mit dem BC-Vergleich wo auch so einiges nachgeschoben worden ist. Sofern das hier ähnlich läuft (und ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte), kann man auch was die Anforderungen angeht, noch einiges erwarten. Nur Leute, die zu Ungeduld und Schnellschüssen neigen, werden m.E. jetzt schon ein Ergebnis kritisieren, dass es noch gar nicht gibt^^ (zumindest keines, dass mit dem fertigen (!) BC-Addon verglichen werden könnte). Abwarten...und die Zeit für vernachlässigte Möglichkeiten des Spiels nutzen...alles wird gut^^

Mit der Community dagegen gehts schon (immer gefühlt^^) etwas bergab. Damit meine ich jetzt die ingame-Community, bei buffed bin ich noch net so lange angemeldet. Der Ton ist ein Anderer und vor allem auch die Erwartungen ans Spiel und die Mitspieler. Habe auch den Eindruck, Einige haben Angst als Noob dazustehen, wenn sie nicht andauernd darstellen, wie viel sie erreicht haben und welchen (Wissens-)Vorsprung sie gegenüber Anderen haben. Meist belächele ich diese Selbstdarstellungen. Für mich sind sie nur Zeichen eines übersteigerten Geltungsbedürfnisses oder eines zu geringen Selbstwertgefühls. Ab und zu nerven besagte Leutchen leider zu stark, als dass ich mich darüber nicht aufregen könnte:-)


----------



## Yarom (6. Januar 2009)

Ohne mehr als die Überschrift gelesen zu haben: Nein, tut es nicht *gähn*


----------



## rydal (6. Januar 2009)

wow geht bergab aber die meisten  wollen  nur ihre ausrüstung verbessern für was anderes spielen sie eigentlich garnicht mehr... (z.b. aus spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  und wenn man dann das beste set hat was dann? langweilig > nächste addon ^^


----------



## Protek (6. Januar 2009)

Also mal abgesehen von meiner sonstigen Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke jedes Spiel kommt in die Jahre. Für Langzeitspieler die schon seit Release von WoW dabei sind, ist es natürlich klar.

WoW ist nie mehr das, was es einmal war. Es hat natürlich viele Verbesserungen/Verschlechterungen gegeben aber anfänglich war WoW mehr geprägt von RP - auch wenn man PvPler Raider oder sonst was war. Es hatte einfach mehr Feeling und Stimmung inGame als heute.
Irgendwann kamen die Mainstream Players die in der Art noch nicht da waren, aber das liegt an den Zielen von Blizzard.
Ich für meinen Teil sah dann z.b. evtl in AoC eine Chance mal etwas anderes zu spielen. Da gibt es auch noch Hdro und neuerdings auch Warhammer, aber all diese Spiele schaffen es einen alten Spieler nicht mehr so zu begeistern. 
Der Zauber ist verflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei vielen ist dieser vielleicht noch vorhanden, unter anderem auch deswegen weil sie WoW nie anders erlebt haben. Wer schon seit dem ersten Tag mit Kiddies und Konsorten spielt, der wird sich nichts anderes gewohnt sein.


Es war einfach mal anders, nicht so schlimm wie heute.^^


----------



## Visssion (6. Januar 2009)

so ein quatsch @ rydal es gibt auch leute denen das equip egal ist. Und wenn mein mainchar voll ausgerüstet ist und ?? dann geh ich immer noch raiden weils fun macht!! Oder ich zieh mirn twink hoch es gibt soviele möglichkeiten (vorallem seit wotlk) spaß zu haben in wow nur die ganzen flamer haben keine ahnung und müssen deswegen immer ihren senf dazu abgeben!!


----------



## Shap (6. Januar 2009)

Finde das hat der Threadersteller absolut recht, naja irgendwann muss alles ein Ende haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Trost gibt uns Blizzard wieder ein tolles Spiel, Diablo 3 *freu*


----------



## Ducmort (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich damals nicht mehr zocken wollen, seit ich das Heute habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sousuk (6. Januar 2009)

Ich find auch dass, zz alles gut ist wie es ist. Ihr meckert das die raids zu leicht sind, dann gehört ihr zu den 5% der wow spieler die die  raids schon clear haben. seht es mal so: kara, gruul und magi waren auch net besonders schwer, da konnt ich mich auch an viele erinnern die geheut haben es sei zu leicht und wow gibts immernoch. aber wider zur raidlage: ich seh gradmal 3-4 leute in dalaran die voll t7 eqipt sind. Für euch gibt es dafür ja bald Ulduar mit dem ihr bald spielen könnt.

Mir macht wotlk sehr viel spaß: die Landschaft ist einfach nur super, die geschichte wird besser gezeigt und die grafik is besser geworden.


----------



## Harloww (6. Januar 2009)

"die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus"

Und da hab' ich aufgehört zu lesen.

Also, "Früher war alles besser"-Reloaded mit ein wenig mehr Blabla drann. Glückwunsch.


Außerdem, Molten Core sah scheiße aus. Und dass AQ nun irgendwie schön war, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Setz halt die Nostalgiebrille ab und spiel weiter oder beende dein Abo.


----------



## Nekramcruun (6. Januar 2009)

Sousuk schrieb:


> die grafik is besser geworden.


 das ist eine tatsache und ich weiss daß die grafik besser geworden ist trotzdem fällt es mir persönlich gar nicht sehr auf muss ich sagen...wollte mal hören ob es noch andere gibt denen das auch so geht.
ach ja und die leute denen auffällt daß die grafik besser ist erklärt doch mal woran ihr das deutlich merkt und schmeisst dabei bitte nicht mit so verallgemeinernden phrasen wie "die textur blabla" um euch sondern sagt mal ein konkretes beispiel.würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Harloww (6. Januar 2009)

"die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus"

Und da hab' ich aufgehört zu lesen.

Also, "Früher war alles besser"-Reloaded mit ein wenig mehr Blabla drann. Glückwunsch.


Außerdem, Molten Core sah scheiße aus. Und dass AQ nun irgendwie schön war, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Setz halt die Nostalgiebrille ab und spiel weiter oder beende dein Abo.


----------



## Thrungal (6. Januar 2009)

Bergab geht es nur für die, die sich selbst als Experts bezeichnen.

Die anderen (ich denke mal, das ist die große Mehrheit) questen sich schön durch Nordend, befassen sich mit den Quests, freuen sich über das Phasing, die Landschaft, die Story.............

Man lese sich mal die Questbeschreibungen in der Datenbank durch - noch nicht mal da sind einige in der Lage, die Comments zu lesen und weinen, dass die Quests scheisse sind. 
Drakuru-Abschlussquest isn tolles Beispiel: da nimmt sich einer die Zeit, schreibt alles ausführlich rein, danach kommt nur "WTF?? LOL?? verbuggt!!! nicht schaffbar!!"

Ich vermute mal, das sind diejenigen, die vorher jammern, dass die Quests zu langweilig waren und derzeit mit "Wo ist denn X? Wie geht Y?" die Channel vollspammen.

Ich versteh es einfach nicht!
Erst wird gejammert, dann ändert Blizz deswegen etwas, danach wird gejammert, dass man das hat, was man wollte....


1. Role-play-Game sollte man auch so verstehen = lesen und verstehen der aktuellen Quests und der Geschichte.

2. Wie schon oft gesagt wurde: Wems nicht passt: Uninstall.


----------



## abszu (6. Januar 2009)

Sousuk schrieb:


> Ich find auch dass, zz alles gut ist wie es ist. Ihr meckert das die raids zu leicht sind, dann gehört ihr zu den 5% der wow spieler die die  raids schon clear haben. seht es mal so: kara, gruul und magi waren auch net besonders schwer, da konnt ich mich auch an viele erinnern die geheut haben es sei zu leicht und wow gibts immernoch. aber wider zur raidlage: ich seh gradmal 3-4 leute in dalaran die voll t7 eqipt sind. Für euch gibt es dafür ja bald Ulduar mit dem ihr bald spielen könnt.
> 
> Mir macht wotlk sehr viel spaß: die Landschaft ist einfach nur super, die geschichte wird besser gezeigt und die grafik is besser geworden.



So schauts aus. Hinzu kommen wirklich geniale Quests, bei denen es mal wieder richtig Spass macht, der Questchain bis zum Ende zu folgen.. "Jaaa, Schatz, ich komm gleich, nur noch eine Quest..." - diese Sogwirkung hatte WoW zuletzt bei mir 2005 auf dem Weg von Lvl 50 nach 60 entfacht.

Der Thread ists letztendlich doch nur das übliche "Früher war alles besser"-Gejammer. Man, wenn ich dran denke, wie man sich damals teils etliche Stunden durch Instanzen ala BRD quälte, vernünftige Rezepte für die eigenen Berufe kaum zu kriegen waren, das Endgame damals entweder aus "Ich mach PvP nonstop solange, bis ich mit dem Ehresystem zeitlich nicht mehr mithalten kann" oder aus "Ich geh mit 39 anderen Bekloppten nach MC/BWL/AQ, und zwar mindestens 5 Stunden oder bis meine Freundin mich mit Gegenständen bewirft" bestand, ist WoW heut einfach genial. Egal, ob man Abends 1 Stunde oder 5 Stunden Zeit hat, man kann immer was tun und Spass haben und seinen Charakter weiterbringen. Perfekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.E.Metzel (6. Januar 2009)

@TE 
Erstens: Bitte schreib so lange texte das nächste mal mit absätzen...fand es ziemlich anstrengend das so zu lesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiten: Ich kann dir in sachen design und grafik mal überhaupt nich zustimmen. Im Gegenteil ich finde die neuen gebiete und Instanzen sehr gelungen und stimmig. Und wenn ich mir so inis wie Onyias Hort oder allgemein die alten Raidinis ankucke finde ich es da sehr trist und "hingeschmiert".

Drittens: Zum Thema Quests und "80% töte dies sammle das". Wo hast du auf 80 gelevelt??? im Brachland? 
Mal ehrlich so viel spass hat mir das leveln noch nie gemacht. 
Na klar gibs immer wieder diese kill&sammel quests aber he das is ein MMO das gehört dazu.

Viertens: Zu den Raidinstanzen. Glaubst du wirklich das bleibt so? Ich denke nein Blizzard ist nich dumm und entäuscht seine...ich sag mal "Hardcore"raider (hab keine anderes wort gefunden^^). Der kampf gegen arthas denk ich mal wir mindestens genauso fordern wie der gegen Kil'jaeden, wenn dem nich so ist das aber auf jedenfall irgent ein anderer bossfight vielleicht gegen ende des Addons. 

Fazit: Sieh doch nich gleich so schwarz Northend is so soooo jung und hat sicher noch viele überraschungen für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (6. Januar 2009)

dafür das es mit wow bergab gehen soll spielen es immer mehr^^.....

es is halt nix neues mehr daher die ganzen mimimi threads das alles früher besser war...was nicht stimmt!.....

wenn welche mit wow aufhören kommen sie spätestens nach einem monat zurück glaub mir...

mein freund hat seinen char(70mage) gelöscht kurz vor wotlk...jetzt spielt er wieder (76mage)^^


----------



## м@πGф (6. Januar 2009)

WoW wird immer mehr zu einem Schwanzvergleich-Spiel.

DpS da, DpS hier. Waaas, so wenig +Heal? Reicht ja nie für Ragefire. Erfolge hin Erfolge her...ahh.

Dann noch der Scheiß mit den ganzen Epix...

PS: Criiiiit ! Ich hab den längsten!


----------



## Visssion (6. Januar 2009)

Jo das stimmt auch, die grafik damals war kacke im gegensatz zu jetz hat sich auf jedenfall positiv verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: allein das feuer HUIIIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Bitte unterlaßt die (Full-)Quotes nur um ein Wort (wenn überhaupt) drunter zu schreiben. So etwas trägt nichts zur Diskussion bei.


----------



## Skrababel (6. Januar 2009)

Jaja früher als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren...

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es vor den Addons mehr Spass gemacht hat.
DOCH was ist mit denen, die schon alles hatten (T2 Legendäre Waffe usw.)?
Hätten sich die nicht gelangweilt, wenn sich nichts geändert hätte?
Naja, man kann es nicht immer allen recht machen.

Lg


----------



## Kugelhagel (6. Januar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Bin für einmal gleicher meinung wie der Gnom



genau wegen so coole Gamer wie du geht es bergab.

go gnom or go home


----------



## Mottenkugel (6. Januar 2009)

moin ihr lümmelz ;-)

also ich hab da nur mal drüber geschaut,was es da alles für meinungen gibt.wow geht net den berg runner,für mich isses schööön.
also ich für meinen teil,bin halt nur gelegenheits zogger,find wow schööööön.
und was ihr da immer gegen die dk´s habt. ich find die geil,hab meinen endlich auf 80 und find´s schööön, endlich mal ne waffe gegen schurken
zu haben ;-).
also ich meine halt,ich will auch als gelegenheits zogger was von dem game haben und da haste nun mal net gleich alles epic´s oder so.
vieleicht nur blue equip. aber bist doch dann net nen schlechter gamer. find ich^^ nur keine zeit den epic´s nachzugeilen.
und die leute sind auch net alle egos oder blöd,frech,dumm oder kiddy´s.ich lerne immernoch sehr nette leutz kennen.
wem wow nimmer gefällt,cya ich sammel deine kräuter ein,die du nimmer sammelst^^



mimimimi  ;-)


----------



## DreiHaare (6. Januar 2009)

Man, ich kann dieses beschissene Gejammer echt nicht mehr sehen. Wem WoW nicht gefällt, der soll sich einfach verzischen und nicht monatlich für etwas zahlen, was ihm keinen Spaß macht.
Nein, man möchte hier ja unbedingt den 300. Heulsusen-Threat aufmachen.

Sucht euch doch ein anderes Betätigungsfeld, ihr Jammerlappen.


----------



## Tyranei (6. Januar 2009)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich in Classic Wow maulten die Leute das Raidinis zu Lang dauern jetzt wurden sie auf ein vernünftiges Mass runtergeschraubt. Klar Heros sind für Oldgamer wirklich zu einfach aber wehe du gehst mir rdm. Das Desing der Inis und der Welt is sehr gelungen find ich. Das Naxx Thema ist für mich unverständlich Blizzard sagte warum wieso und weshalb Sie nochmal kommt. Klar is das für Oldgamer nicht toll aber mein Gott gönnt es den Spieler die es nicht gesehen haben.
Das einzige was mich atm nervt sind die Lags auf Blackmoor bzw Serverabstürze.


----------



## Eriya (6. Januar 2009)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wollte die Community das Blizz was ähnliches wie T3 wieder einführt. Ich denke das ist der Grund warum es auch Naxx gibt.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch lustig die alten inis nochmal auf Heroisch zu machen. Auch sowas wurde vond er Community vor Woltk gefordert nu isses da es wird wiedergemeckert.


Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.

Mich dünkt, das Ganze läuft standardmässig in etwa so ab:
*1.) Die Community wünscht sich was, Schneesturm implementiert es.
2.) Die Community findet's nicht gut, Schneesturm ändert es.
3.) Die Community verlangt wieder das Alte, Schneesturm implementiert es.
4.) Die Community jammert wegen Einfallslosigkeit, da nur altes Zeugs neu aufbereitet wird, Schneesturm bringt was Neues.
5.) Die Community stempelt Schneesturms Implementierungen als zu futuristisch ab...

6.) Schneesturm versucht andauernd, den Wünschen nachzukommen, die Community verurteilt Schneesturm wegen ihrer sog. Geldgier.*

Oder:
Wenn was Neues kommt, wünscht man sich das Alte zurück.
Bleibt man beim Alten, jammert man über die Einfallslosigkeit - ... wo bleibt da der Sinn?

In der Tat ist die WoW-Community nicht homogen; ergo ergeben sich einige Differenzen bezüglich der Meinung über die Spielinhalte - aber ich glaube, die Entwickler können auch wenig dafür.


> Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt


Meine Rede!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


... eure Eri


<edit>
Ich persönlich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Spiel - man muss nicht hardcoremässig spielen, man muss es geniessen, die Anderen vorausspielen lassen, im Mittelfeld bleiben, immer wieder einen Schritt zurücktreten und das Leveln geniessen. Denn _da_ liegt immer noch am meisten Content.
Aber leider rusht der Grossteil da nur durch, um den Endcontent spielen zu können. Der Grossteil verpasst jedoch das Herz dieses Spiels - und das ist das Rollenspiel.

Nicht E-Sports (und damit meine ich nicht Arena/PvP, sondern auch die High-End-25er-1wöchig-Raids).


Und schlussendlich kann man dann zufrieden sagen: Es ist ein gutes Spiel.

... ein _Spiel_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


</edit>


----------



## Wergi_WW (6. Januar 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist WoW immer noch das komplexeste Game im Genre, ganz ausser Frage. Und die Messlatte für die Konkurrenz liegt extrem hoch. Aber natürlich auch für Blizz selbst. Und leider hat Blizz sich einfach mit WotLk nicht die Mühe gemacht wie mit BC, und man merkt, das sie nicht den Anspruch hatten, sich selbst mit dem Addon zu übertreffen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu übersehen. 
Nunja, mein Account ruht jetzt nach fast 4 Jahren und für mich ist das wohl der Abschied von WoW.


----------



## derwaynez (6. Januar 2009)

Wergi_WW schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist WoW immer noch das komplexeste Game im Genre, ganz ausser Frage. Und die Messlatte für die Konkurrenz liegt extrem hoch. Aber natürlich auch für Blizz selbst. Und leider hat Blizz sich einfach mit WotLk nicht die Mühe gemacht wie mit BC, und man merkt, das sie nicht den Anspruch hatten, sich selbst mit dem Addon zu übertreffen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu übersehen.
> Nunja, mein Account ruht jetzt nach fast 4 Jahren und für mich ist das wohl der Abschied von WoW.



Stimm dir vollkommen zu!


----------



## FonKeY (6. Januar 2009)

ich kann immer wieder nur sagen wartet ab arthas wird kein kinderschlecken.....die schweren sachen kommen noch...habt geduld


----------



## Realtec (6. Januar 2009)

bergab xD? obwohl cih das spiel hasse, denk ich das 2 millionen wegfallen (wenn überhaupt) und noch 5 millionen zukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (7. Januar 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn... Nein es geht nicht bergab!
Ja, Blizzard ist eine Firma die auf Profit aus ist!
(SHOCKING!)
Nein, WoW war früher nicht viel besser, du kanntest es einfach noch nicht so gut!
(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalgie)
(Zitat: Heute versteht man unter Nostalgie eine wehmütige Hinwendung zu vergangenen Zeiten, die in der Erinnerung oftmals stark idealisiert und verklärt reflektiert werden.)
Ja, WoW ist mittlerweile viel umfangreicher und vielseitiger als früher!
Nein, du wirst nie wieder dieses Anfangsgefühl haben mit WoW, jedenfalls nicht so wie früher!



Pymonte schrieb:


> jop, deswegen quitten derzeit auhc einige leute bzw überlegen es sich zumindestens



Blablubb, es quitten immer einige Leute.


----------



## plopp123 (7. Januar 2009)

Ist das hier altes Kabarett oder was? 
Kabarettist: Die Welt ist schlecht!
PUblikum: Ja das ist sie!
Kabarettist: Und korrupt und verseucht!
Publikum: Ja gib uns mehr davon!

(Zitat: Dieter Nuhr)

Nein, WoW geht nicht unter. Hört bitte auf solche scheiß Themen anzufangen. Sorry aber das ist doch wirklich schlimm im Moment. Und morgen predigt ihr auf der Straße den Weltuntergang oder was.


----------



## Yrhi (7. Januar 2009)

nun vielleicht verstehen die leute es dann ja endlich, und hören auf diese threads aufzumachen!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Januar 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> nun vielleicht verstehen die leute es dann ja endlich, und hören auf diese threads aufzumachen!



jo und morgen ist weihnachten.


----------



## Doonna (7. Januar 2009)

WoW wird keineswegs immer schlechter, sondern immer vielseitiger.
Wer meint WotLK hat WoW schlechter gemacht, hat einen anderen Geschmack als das worauf WotLK zuläuft oder liegt einfach falsch.

Die Spieletests von WotLK sind eindeutig, es ist einfach klasse! Nicht nur was für Hardcore Gamer, sondern auch für Gelegenheitsspieler. Super Quests, ne neue Klasse die auch sehr super ist, gut aussehender Kontinent, 10-25man Mode, neues Schlachtfeld, neue Open-PvP Zone, 2 neue Arenen...das spiel selbst bleibt jedoch das gleiche.

Es könnte auch sein das einige allgemein genug von WoW haben und da kann WotLK auch nichts ändern, denn es bleibt WoW.


----------



## elnerda (7. Januar 2009)

mit den spielern geht es bergab
es muss alles schneller gehen
doch dann die beschwerden es ist zu einfach
man ist nicht fill epic und kann heros vergessen
die erwartungen der spieler an andere spieler sind zu hoch, somit auch die umgangsformen mit ihnen


----------



## Darkblood-666 (7. Januar 2009)

Ha ich muss es schon wieder tun..
Dieses ganze dumme Cassual und Pro- Schubladen denken lässt mich doch echt bezweifeln das viele Leute hier in der Lage sind über den eigenen Tellerrand Hinweg zu blicken.
Von dem was ich an Content gesehen und gelegt habe würden mich wohl viele in die Pro Schublade stecken. Von der Zeit die ich in das Spiel investiere wohl eher als Cassual.
Bis auf Malygos hab ich alles down und pre BC bis vor dem 30% Nerf fehlte mir nur SWP.

Ich spiele 2-3 Abende die Woche ca. 4std.

In den 2 Wochen nach Wotlk veröffentlichung hab ich zugegebener massen 6-8std. täglich gespielt aber das war ves mir Wert.
Ich bin zur Zeit einer von den häufig angeprangerten Hartz4 Sozialschmarotzern sonst hätte ich mir Urlaub genommen zum leveln.

Was zu erreichen hat nix mit overpro skillz oder gewaltigem Zeitaufwand zu tun, sondern mit guter Organisation und einer tollen Gilde.

Wie bereits in diesem Thread von mir erwähnt sind es die Nörgler die das Spiel je nach Geschmack positiv oder negativ beeinflusst haben.
Wenn man nun feststellt dass das Spiel einem nix mehr hergibt liegt es vielleicht auch an einem Selber.

Mir hat das spiel bis auf wenige ausnahmen bisher immer geschmeckt (fast 4 Jahre).
Mir war WotlK am anfang auch zu leicht (ersteindruck) dann hab ich die möglichkeiten genutzt es meiner Leistungsfähigkeit anzupassen !0er Naxx zu acht z.B. und siehe da man musste mehr tun und teilweise die taktik die man bisher hatte überdenken (versucht mal four Horsemen zu 8)

Malygos ist zum Beispiel ein recht knackiger encounter sogar schon im normalem Modus (ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck)

Noch was zu den 08/15 Kill quests die ja nunmal nicht wegzudenken sind: Sie sind so gestalltet in Wotlk das man sie fast immer in einem Rutsch mit anderen oft interessanteren Quests machen kann.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (7. Januar 2009)

Nein Blizzard wurde nicht "schlechter" nur Blizzard dachte an Gelegenheitsspieler und den enormen Zeitaufwand den manche durch extra schwierige Encounter betrieben.
Blizzard will das Spiel für die gesamten Spieler auf der Welt einfacher, angenehmer und für alle interessant machen.
Die wollen das viele Leute spielen.
Nicht das es 30 Top Gilden gibt , dafür Gelegenheitsspieler aufhören weil es für sie nix mehr "nicht so sinnfreies"  in Wow gibt.

Für Zocker die es ohne WoW nicht aushalten , Angstzustände bekommen weil sie keine Plattenrüstung im Bett tragen. Sich nur von Wasser ernähren und meinen dadurch das sie in die Kirche gehen keinen Hunger mehr haben weil sie dort ja geheilt werden. Für diese Leute ist Wotlk nicht das optimale Addon , das ist wohl wahr. Aber für Leute die mal en bissel Spass im Spiel haben wollen ist Wotlk absolut geil. Leichtes Gold, einigermassen leichte Raids (Malygos war ein leicht schwieriger Encounter aber trotzdem angenehm), kurze Spielzeiten durch kurze Instanzen bzw Einteilung auf Woche durch Id's in naxx. 

Ausserdem heult net rum ihr Suchtis bald kommt Ulduar dann kannst doch wieder mit deiner High End Gilde den ganzen tag zocken und Pizza in dich reinstopfen weil du ja net länger als 2 min vom Pc weg kannst. 
Denkt doch mal an das was Blizz will und nicht immer an die einzelnen High end Gamer. Blizz will Geld , umso mehr Spieler umso mehr Geld, wie kriegt man viele Spieler? leichtes erfolgreiches Gaming, am besten den Leuten noch iwelche Pets und Mounts zum herzeigen von "ingame status" geben und schon sind die mehrheit glücklick. 
Dieses Thema wurde doch schon 3981927398178293 im Handelschannel durchgekaut, warum immer wieder?


----------



## Frostbeule16 (7. Januar 2009)

und ja, mach alle inis zu 8. und Sartharion mit 3 adds und schon hast dein high end gedusel doch wieder


----------



## Elemdier (7. Januar 2009)

Überfliegt man alle Antworten gibt es solche und jene. Ich selbst spiele das Spiel nur seit fast nem Jahr und bin noch immer fleißig dabei. Ich bezeichne mich ned als extrem Zocker sonder als einer der vielen der Spass an dem hat was er in der Welt von WoW so machen kann. 27 Stunden und der erste war 80^^ Hallo das es solche Spieler gibt iss Krank und das die dann irgendwann die neuste Addonausgabe als langweilig empfinden iss doch vorprogrammiert. Ich weiss nicht was die antreibt aber Gesund iss das nicht für die Person und sein Soziales Umfeld, andererseitz hat er nach den 27 Stunden wieder viel Zeit für die Freunde^^
Wo bleibt da der Spass bei diesen Zockern, durchzocken und wieder 2 Jahre warten bis ein neues Addon kommt und das dieses oh überraschung nicht mit mega Neuerungen kommt. Erstens bleiben doch alle Gamehersteller beim guten altbewährten. Neue Grafik für WoW kann man doch e vergessen wenn dann würden die Onlinespieler zahlen drastisch sinken weil nicht jeder den neusten Highendrechner hat. Ich denke vielen Programmierern kribelts in den Finger aber sie müssen mit den Vorraussetzungen arbeiten die sie haben, was da heisst das sich viele Bereiche etwas gleichen. Aber so wird ein Spiel geschaffen das jeder mag und sich leisten kann ohne den Rechner aufpowern zu müssen.
Ich war noch nicht in vielen Instanzen kann da auch ned mitreden aber in denen ich war fand ich schon meine Herausforderungen und wie die neuen sind weiss ich noch ned so genau. Aber es ist mir klar das die ganzen "Berufszocker" das als langweilig empfinden nachdem sie in kürzester Zeit alles durchgezockt und erreicht haben. Was nütz es mir das spiel so schnell durch zu zocken????? dann nicht mehr wissen was ich machen soll. Ich finde WoW ganz schön erfrischend und auch noch immer reizvoll und freu mich auf die ganzen Sachen die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe und die Erfolge die ich noch erspielen will und werde..........


----------



## der Po (7. Januar 2009)

als ich meinen acc erstellt hatte, war bc erst seit ein paar tagen draußen. viele leute haben mit mir neu angefangen und es gab auch massen von schami (alli) twinks. es war etwas besonderes für mich. jeden tag bin ich nach der schule in eine welt abgetaucht und hab mich erst um 9.00 wieder von ihr gelöst. es war einfach herrlich. es gab so viel zu entdecken und immer wieder hat mich neues überrascht. oftmals hab ich einfach mit dem questen aufgehört und die welt erkundet. z.B. als ich zum allerersten mal einen alptraumdrachen gesehen habe...^^mann war das geil. und wenn dann mal in ner ini n blauer gegenstand gedroppt is und ich ihn bekommen hab, dacht ich mir "geil! das ding is ja mal echt fett! omg omg omg omg is das ding geil! uhaaaaaah!" ^^ letztendlich bin ich dann so gegen patch 3.0 (ich weiß, n bisl lange aber ich hab auch viele pausen gemacht) 70 geworden. gerade beim großen boss nerf patch. ich persönlich fand ihn gut. wieder so ein geiles gefühl, mann ich war gruul, das hab ich sonst immer nur bei buffed gesehen, und jetzt steh ich direkt vor dem drecksvieh! naja, nach ein paar wochen dann, als ich sogar den t5 content (für mich eig immer unerreichbar gewesen^^) gecleart hatte, wurde es langweilig. der reiz war einfach weg. es gab nichts mehr zu erkunden, nichts neues, nichts aufregendes. einfach nur noch stures hero ini und raid abfarmen. jetzt mit wotlk ist es für mich nicht anders geworden. schnell auf 80 hochgezockt und nun steh ich da. naxx clear, pvp macht auch keinen spaß mehr. auch bei den neuen inis fühle ich nicht mehr dieses aufregende, geheimnisvolle gefühl. wow hat das gewisse etwas für mich verloren, das wow ausmacht. ich würde wirklich meinen gesamten acc löschen, jede erinnerung an wow, nur um noch mal von vorne anzufangen. nur, um nochmal ein noob zu sein^^. hach waren das schöne zeiten...ich denke ich werde demnächst mal hdro ausprobieren.


----------



## Maridan (7. Januar 2009)

OMG wie das wieder einmal typsch ist xDD einfach nur lachhaft wenn das spiel zu schwer ist wird gemeckert (siehe naxx noxh zu 60er zeiten) und wenns zu einfach wird ann wird auch gemeckert..... Mein gott wenn ihr wisst das es für euch nach einiger zeit zu langweilig wird dann fangt es doch garnet erst an zu spielen ..... ihr werft dann hunderte von euros zum fenster raus und merkt dann wenn ihr nixmehr zutun habt " ach jetz wirds aber zu langweilig" aber trotzdem spielt ihr das game noch immer weiter xDD da sag ich nur Dumm!


----------



## slaggis (7. Januar 2009)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wollte die Community das Blizz was ähnliches wie T3 wieder einführt. Ich denke das ist der Grund warum es auch Naxx gibt.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch lustig die alten inis nochmal auf Heroisch zu machen. Auch sowas wurde vond er Community vor Woltk gefordert nu isses da es wird wiedergemeckert.
> *Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt*



Nehme ich so!
Egal was Blizzard macht, bei 10Mio. Spieler oder sogar mehr, keine Ahnung mehr genau, kann es nicht sein, dass immer alle zufriden sind, dabei geht es natürlich auch um das Geld welches sie verdienen (wollen). Also wird der neue Content Teilzeit-Spielern angepasst, damit auch diese eine Chance auf Equip haben.

MfG


----------



## Ohmnia (7. Januar 2009)

Naxx Heroisch ist ned so leicht wie es so manche hinstellen. Will sehen wie jemand in nem 25er voll von Questzeug Equipten Leutem Flickwerk schafft..


Mich regt es auf das Leute sich aufregen das WotLK zu leicht ist.. MAN! es kommt noch wesentlich schwereres. Karazhan war nicht wirklich schwerer für manche Leute, für manche war Kara total schwer, genauso ist es mit Naxx und Obsi und Auge der Ewigkeit. Es sind alle samt EINFÜHRUNGS RAIDS, welchen Teil von davon verstehen so manche hier nicht?

Wartet doch einfach mal ab bis Ulduar implementiert ist, bis evtl Udlum oder Grim Batol drin sind, bis Eiskronezitadelle freigeschaltet ist.. und dann aber auch nur DANN habt ihr das Recht an einem FERTIGEN ADD-ON zu nörgeln.

Classic WoW ohne die ganzen Raids die nachträglich dazukamen gab auch kein 100% von WoW ab, genausowenig wie BC ohne Hyjal, BT und Sunwell.

Ihr die alle motzt WotLK wäre zu leicht, ich wette nicht mal 5% von Euch hat jemals Kil'Jaeden gesehen und haben da rumgemotzt wie schwer doch Sunwell sei und es der Content nur von Topgilden je zu Gesicht gekriegt wird..

Was erwartet Ihr, entweder ist es zu schwer oder zu leicht.. ein Mittelmass scheint es für viele gar nicht zu geben oder?

Und BC war nicht alles Lasermässig, ausser Nethersturm war gar nichts in Neonfarben und an Laser errinnernd. Die schönste Gegend in WoW ist immer noch Nagrand und gehört demnach nicht zu Classic WoW.

Zudem hat das Naxxramas-Recycling mehrer Gründe. Kel'thuzad ist Arthas rechte Hand; mit Sicherheit wird Kel'Thuzad noch eine Rolle in der Eiskronenzitadelle spielen, genauso wie Anub'Arak auch wieder auftauchen wird.
Das alte Naxx wurde von so wenig Leuten wirklich Besucht geschweige denn gecleared, weil es eine sehr schwere Instanz war die mehrere Stunden wenn nicht Tage benötigte um gecleared zu werden. Wieso was schönes Erstellen und es dann Sang und Klanglos untergehen lassen ohne das es alle gesehen haben? All die Programmierarbeit die in Naxx gesteckt wurde wird jetzt endlich der breiten Masse zugänglich gemacht.

Einer meine Vorredner sagte: Alte Bosse in WotLK.. wie Bitte? Welcher Boss war irgendwo schon in WoW zu sehen und ist in einer Instanz wiederzusehen ausser die in Naxxramas? Nicht einer der Bosse in allen Instanzen ist alt. Ob König Ymiron, Loken, Ingwar, Anub und und und, keiner ist schon jemals zuvor in einer Instanz in Wow oder TBC gewesen.. oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2009)

Wie viele schon sagten wenns bergab geht hört doch einfach auf keiner zwingt euch dazu ich habe scho 5mal aufgehört ,wenns langweilt hört man halt auf und wenn man lust bekommt wieder zocken ganz easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catweesel (7. Januar 2009)

Also so ne gequirlte schei... hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen wie sie einige hier wiedergeben ! Naxx Heroic zu zweit?  Video sonst glaub ich es net. Und wer net weiß warum Naxx wieder erschienen ist der soll besser eh die Klappe halten. Ich kann euch sagen wer dieses Spiel kaputt macht : Das sind die Gilden die nach 1 Woche den ganzen Kontent clear hatten.... bitte wie krank muss man dafür sein ?
Und ein paar weniger Spieler würden dem Game ganz gut tun, es wimmelt nämlich nur so von Vollidioten.

MfG immer schön Ball flach halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. Januar 2009)

So, will auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich habe vier Monate nach BC-Release angefangen mit dem WoW-Zocken. Ich habe mir eine Blutelfe erstellt, fand die super toll, habe mir die Geschichte durchgelesen, fand ich auch super toll. Hat mich also angesprochen (Blizzard hat das Ziel erreicht). 
Dann kam ich so weiter im Leveln, hatte natürlich keinen Plan davon wie das ganze in BC aussieht, geschweige denn habe ich jemals die Scherbenwelt gesehen. Hatte auch Freude an meinen Killquests, die ich heutzutage immernoch habe, selbst nach dem hundertsten Twink, genauso wie an den Quests alá "Bring mir 10x Bärenzungen" (Blizzard hat das Ziel erreicht). 
Hatte Freude daran, ich glaub wie jeder andere auch das Spiel zu entdecken, bla bla.. Hab ich da das alte WoW für gebraucht, als es noch aktuell war? Nö. Daaann nach lang ersehntem Level 58 werden, trat ich dann durch dieses rieeesengroße Tor, wie jeder andere und jeder andere genauso wie ich fand das bestimmt auch suuuper toll. Das ganze drum herum hat totale Abwechslung ins Spiel gebracht, und ich fand das nicht negativ. Die Gebiete waren alle unterschiedlich und Shattrath war ne super Hauptstadt, müsst ihr zugeben ;-). 
Dann wurde man Level 70, hat sich nach Karazhan gewagt, ist 1000x gewiped, weil man einer neugegründeten Raidgilde gejoined ist, hatte aber trotzdem noch Spaß am Spiel. Die Raidgilden ploppten ja alle so ausm Himmel, da sich ja viele auflösten, wegen der 40er zu 25er Geschichte. (Euch kommt es nur so vor das die WotLK-Raids so einfach sind, weil die meißten Gilden ein eingespieltes Team sind, die schon in BC was gerissen haben. Ich mit meiner selbst gegründeten Wrath-Gilde hats da nicht so einfach.)
Dann hat man sich durch den Content geplagt, man hatte sehr viel Spaß. Hab keinen erlebt der in Dampfkammer hc gemeckert hat "Mimimi, alles so scheiße in BC, mimimi".. Hatte doch jeder Spaß am Epics sammeln oder einfach nur die Inis zu spielen. 
Dann bin ich mit einer Gilde in die T6-Instanzen gelaufen. Hatte nur ungefähr selbst am Ende 3 Monate bevor der Ohlololol-Nerf-Patch raus kam (Ich meine damit 3.0.2) keinen Bock mehr aufs Raiden. Hab nen Twink angefangen, hatte wieder daran Spaß bla bla (Wieder mal hat Blizzard damit erreicht, das man Spaß am Spiel hatte, es gespielt hat und dafür auch gerne Geld gezahlt hat). So, nach Sunwell habe ich mich bei Release nicht getraut und nach LoL-Patch keinen Bock mehr gehabt. 
Dann kam Wrath of the Lich King raus. Auf einmal hat man die alte Pestländer-Story wieder rausgekramt, usw. Ich persönlich finde nur ein wenig das, das ganze etwas eintönig ist. In BC hatte man ja die Story mit Kael'Thas, Vashj und mit Kil'Jaeden, dazu kam dann noch Medivh und Karazhan. 
Man bekommt zwar jetzt Epics leichter als vorher, sogar leichter wie man sie in BC bekommen hatte, doch eigentlich ists doch egal welche Farbe das scheiß Item hat oder? Geht doch schliesslich darum, was einen verbessert... 

Mein Fazit: In Wrath hat man die Story mit den Untoten aufgefrischt, die Geschichte wird weitererzählt. Ich durfte endlich Naxxramas von innen sehen, freue mich an meinem aufgefrischten T3, ich erfreue mich an meinen neuen Skills, neuen Talenten, an den ganzen neuen Welten.. Das einzige, aber auch einzige im PvE, mir gehts tierisch aufn Geist das ich stundenlang fliegen muss um zu meinen Dailys zu kommen. Bin dafür, das man wieder sowas wie die Insel von Quel'Danas einführt. Es hat sich allerdings doch vieles zum Positiven verändert, es wurde viel einfacher, allerdings stört mich das nicht, denn die Leute die sich selbst "Pro-Gamer" nennen, werden früher oder später wieder in einem Raid gefordert.. Um mal zu beweisen wie Pro sie sind ;-) 
Ich muss euch allen Whinern allerdings Recht geben was das PvP angeht. Die Einführung von Abhärtung fand ich gar nicht so schlimm, ich würde mir nur wieder ein Rangsystem fürs PvP wünschen. 

Hab euch das jetzt alles erzählt, damit ihr mal die Sicht versteht von einem der tierisch Spaß an Classic WoW, Burning Crusade UND an Wrath of the Lich King hat.


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2009)

warum es ist sogar solo schaffbar gewesen hast video mit mage nicht gesehen? des war aber kein absicht von blizz wurde schon gefixt schau die news auf buffed durch dann findest video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2009)

sry 4 doppel post irgendwie hab ich da was falshc gemacht


----------



## Ramana (7. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jo und morgen ist weihnachten.




echt jetzt?^^ scheiße hab vergessen geschenke zu kaufen 

Nein jetzt mal ernst leute.... wotlk ist das Schlechteste was WoW passieren konnte o.O 

wie komme ich darauf nun gut:

- die Quests sind toll abwechslungsreich und spannend (vorrausgesetzt man liest die questtexte)
- Inis vom Design cool
- nicht mehr so lang (find ich mal sau gut)
- gebiete an sich sehen schön aus


- leider ist Nax ein wenig zu leicht
- und seit dem Addon spinnt wow bei mir auf em pc rum (mimimimimimimimimi) musste auflösung runterschrauben sichtweite auf sehrkurz un generell alles runter kaum spielbar (ja bin ein grafik verwöhntes arschloch das meint grafik muss nicht realistisch sein aber wenigsten weitsicht, hohe details un gute auflösung) laggs in gruppen sind stany... 

So wäre der letzte Punkt nicht fände ich das Addon richtig gelungen aber leider durch die grafik aufwertung funzts nicht mehr... (6fps) ausserdem sind die server aus irgend einem grund instabiel.

Und zum der Sache früher war alles besser... nein die leutz waren netter das wars aber auch schon!!!
Durch EURE gier nach epics epics epics geht der spielspaß verloren....
so jetzt dürft ihr mich flamen...^^
ach ja un das mim grafik war echt scheiße von Blizzard.... erlich jetzt^^


Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten.


----------



## Nemesoth (7. Januar 2009)

Ja. Ich les´ mir gern die beiträge und topics im WoW Forum durch. Die Stimmen die man da hört sprechen mit Sicherheit die Stimmung der community aus. Aber man gibt es nicht zu denn was soll man ansonsten machen wenn man kein WoW mehr spielt. hf


----------



## m@r1@n (7. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jo und morgen ist weihnachten.


war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich persönlich finds lächerlich das spiel schlecht zufinden weil ein paar boss gesolot oder zu 2 mann gemacht werden.
ich kann jeden boss der keinen enragetimer hat zu 2 machen wenn das eq und der heal stimmt
und das mit solo war n bug also nur weils n fehler gibt brauchste doch net auf wow rumhacken oO


----------



## Tokkró (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab erst 2 Wochen vor BC-Release angefangen, war ca zum Release auf 60 (dank der Hilfe guter Freunde). Hab dann BC mit vollem Enthusiasmus gespielt.
Bis WotlK hab ich noch nicht einmal geraidet! OMG!!!!
War trotzdem gut...
Ich kann absolut nichts böses gegen WoW sagen. Naja, Bugs etc... Egal, die hat man überall!!!

WotlK rockt mal nur! Die Landschaften sind klasse, viele Q's machen richtig Spaß und sind nich nur "10 Wölfe" und "20 Hörner". Ich les mir zwar nich jeden Q-Text durch, aber ich hab trotzdem viel Spaß beim Questen gehabt. (Außerdem les ich die WoW-Romane, da is Geschichte genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die Instanzen find ich auch sehr gelungen, optisch find ich Nexus noch mit am besten.

Naxx hab ich Pre-BC nicht gesehen, umso mehr freu ich mich über das 'Neue'.

PvP, naja, ich bin zwar auf nem PvP-Server aber hab mich bis jetz, abgesehen von BG's, kaum damit auseinandergesetzt.
Allerdings werd ich wohl direkt morgen damit anfangen die Arena zu rocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PvE-Content bin ich sehr gut dabei, meine Gilde is nett und freundlich, keiner geiert rum: "Ähh, warum haben wir Naxx nich schon nach 2 Wochen [nach WotlK-Release] auf Hero gecleart!" (Wir habens immerhin schon auf normal gecleart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wir haben alle Spaß am Spiel selbst und wollen keine Rekorde aufstellen!

Im Großen und Ganzen will ich eigentlich sagen:

WoW geht nich zugrunde, es sind einige Leute die es einem vermiesen können! (Wie hier auch schon öfter erwähnt)
Ich selbst lass mich von diesen Nerds nich ärgern und werde wohl auch nächstes Jahr noch mit voller Begeisterung zocken!

In diesem Sinne,
Euer Tokkró


----------



## Dragoon187 (7. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich darüber nachdenke warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab muss ich sagen das es eher an dem rumgepose und dem Spielerverhalten lag, is zwar verständlich weil das Spiel einen darauf trimmt immer besser ausgestattet zu sein als der andere wenn einer en besseres teil ergattert als Spieler Y nervt das ja sowas von bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ihr kommt bei solchen Themen eh nicht auf einen nenner überlegt euch lieber was für euch wichtig ist und dann entscheidet euch dafür oder dagegen, wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mehr einfach nur spielen könnt ohne ans nächste Epic zu denken oder wenn euch die Spielwelt oder die Spieler ankotzen is es besser sich was anderes zu suchen, aber vom den alten Zeiten nachtrauern wirds nicht besser weil das Spiel ändert sich nicht mehr in die andere Richting


----------



## Schneelilie (7. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Stimm dir vollkommen zu!



War ja klar das DU zustimmst WotLk sei lieblos. Du hast auch nur zu meckern, oder? Ehrlich. Kündige endlich dein Account und hör auf über alles und jedes zu maulen. Es wird ein Kontinent mit Storyline implementiert: jammer mecker motz voll lieblos. Es wird eine neue Klasse implementiert: jammer mecker motz voll doof, overpowered und die Leute die das spielen sind doch blöd.

Du meckerst nur und wenns dir nicht gefällt, spiel was anderes.

WotLk ist sehr storylastig. Die Quests sind vielfältig inklusive der so gewünschten Ingame-Videos. Die Grafik ist hammer (schaltet mal die Schatten ein und stellt die Grafik höher, dann wisst ihr was ich meine). Die Anfangsinstanzen sind schaffbar auch für Random-Gruppen. Achtet mal af das "ANFANGSinstanzen", den nichts anderes sind Naxx und Malygos. Wer ernsthaft behauptet, er hätte erwartet Naxx wäre schwerer, der war zu Classic-Zeiten nie drin gewesen. Es gibt 3 Jahre alte Guides, die stimmen noch vollkommen überein! Wie soll eine Instanz die mit *Absicht* so belassen wurde, wie zu Classic-Zeiten war, den schwer sein? Allein der Gedanke ist doch Panne!

Naja, dein Rumgenöle ist ja im Forum weitläufg bekannt, derwaynez. Dein Name ist eben Programm.


----------



## Asarion (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich  mich hier durch 20 Seiten Antworten gewühlt habe, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich finde WoW (das Spiel selbst), so wie es im Moment ist, gut.

Warum?

Weil die meisten verklärt an WoW Classic denken. Das ist so, wie wenn Oma und Opa an "die gute alte Zeit" denken, obwohl da nun wirklich selten was gut war. Der Mensch neigt dazu, das Schlechte im Nachhinein auszublenden und zu vergessen. Außerdem wäre Classic vom reinen Inhalt für alle, die kein RP machen, irgendwann zu langweilig. Wer hat schon Lust zum 5.000sten x MC zu machen oder zum 3.000sten x den Pechschwingenhort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ganz froh, das WoW sich verändert hat und nicht mehr nur was für Leute mit sehr viel Zeit ist. Classic hatte was, weil es neu war, wie schon einige vor mir schrieben. Quests gleichen sich nun mal irgendwann, da man das Rad nicht neu erfinden kann. Und neues ist nun mal spannend, fesselnd, etc. Man hat nur das Gefühl, das BC oder WotLK "schlechter" sind, weil man das Grundschema mittlerweile schon kennt. Wer das nicht als Grund gelten lassen will, soll doch mal ein paar Vorschläge bei Blizzard einreichen... für alle öffentlich einsehbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem ist die Erwartungshaltung Blizzard gegenüber extrem hoch. Blizz soll immer und überall innovativ sein. Nur ist das nicht machbar. Viele sagen: "Ich zahle 13 Euro (z. B.) im Monat, dafür will ich gefälligst eine Gegenleistung." Kriegt ihr doch! Ihr dürft spielen und bekommt zwischendurch mal was neues per Patch nachserviert. Wenn ich bedenke, was Blizzard davon alles bezahlen muss (Miete, Strom, Server, Mitarbeiter, etc.) finde ich das eine ziemliche Leistung. Und von uns würde ja auch keiner umsonst arbeiten gehen, oder?

Die neuen Questgebiete in WotLK finde ich sehr schön, auch wenn ich im Moment auf Nordend wenig Lust habe. Auch die Kürze der Instanzen finde ich gut. Die alten Inis/Raids waren oft für mich vom Zeitaufwand her zu lang, weswegen ich viele nie von innen gesehen habe (Schwarzfels, Geschmolzener Kern, Pechschwingenhort, Scholomance, Düsterbruch, etc.). Raids interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht, vor allem, da man überall gezwungen wird TS oder ähnliches zu installieren.

Was PvP angeht... da habe ich kein großes Interesse dran, daher ist es mir egal, ob Klassen in der Arena angeblich overpowered sind oder nicht. Mir hat PvP lediglich bei den Schlachten zwischen Süderstade und Tarrens Mühle Spaß gemacht. Die wenigsten hatten eine wirklich gute Ausrüstung, "große" und "kleine" Chars kämpften zusammen und man hatte selbst mit Level 40 gute Chancen, wenn man überlegt vorging oder mit anderen 40ern zusammenhielt. Die Arena und die Schlachtfelder sind für mich absolut uninteressant.

Die neuen Quests in WotLK finde ich viel besser als die alten, da viel mehr Story eingebunden ist. Auch die TR-Questreihe ist genial, auch wenn ich die plötzliche Befreiung etwas einfallslos finde. Warum die TR dann plötzlich bei der Horde/Allianz wohlwollend sind, ist mir auch schleierhaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Rollenspieler müssen TR sich bei mir erstmal beweisen, das sie mein Vertrauen überhaupt wert sind... einige meiner Chars würden TR sogar angreifen, wenn sie welche sehen. Was Blizz sich dabei gedacht hat, die TR mal eben in die Horde oder Allianz aufzunehmen ist mir ein Rätsel. Eine eine dritte Fraktion und bei Allianz und Horde auf unfreundlich wäre wesentlich logischer gewesen. Als TR kann man sich das Vertrauen der anderen ruhig erarbeiten.

Was die Instanzen angeht: Ich finde die weder zu leicht, noch zu schwer. Wem die Inis zu leicht sind, der soll bitte mal mit Lvl 70 sein Epic-Zeug ausziehen und dann, ohne vorher irgendeinen Guide oder eine Taktik zu lesen, mal Burg Utgarde machen oder eine andere Ini, die er noch nicht kennt. Schafft TS ab, lest keine Guides, etc. und findet alles selbst heraus, dann wird es auch wieder schwer - aber dazu haben die meisten ja keine Lust, weil Wipen ja "uncool" ist, weswegen auch lieber überequipte Mitspieler mitgenommen werden, denen die Ini eigentlich nichts mehr bringt, als solche, die daraus noch was gebrauchen könnten. Das eine Ini dann zu einfach ist, dürfte auch kein Wundern sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt eigentlich nur eines, was mich schon seit Burning Crusade immer mehr nervt: Das Verhalten vieler Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ok, auch in Classic gab es schon Spieler, die sich völlig daneben benommen haben, doch wie sich nun der Großteil der Leute verhält, ist echt unterste Schublade. In den Channels liest man viel Unsinn und noch mehr Geflame. Gut, wer zu faul ist, den Questtext zu lesen und fragt, wo er XYZ findet, obwohl das sogar in der Questzusammenfassung genau drin steht, dem sollte man dahin treten, wo es weh tut, aber das echte WoW-Anfänger so derbe angegangen werden, wenn sie es mal wagen eine Frage zu stellen, kann nun echt nicht sein. Auch diese Erwartung von Twinkern, das 60+ sie mal eben durch alle Instanzen durch zieht, nervt. Klar, einige suchen verzweifelt eine Gruppe (und denen helfe ich dann auch gerne, wenn sie keine finden), aber die meisten versuchen es gar nicht erst. Woher ich das weiß? Weil ich die Leute immer anwhisper und frage, warum sie keine Gruppe suchen (ich beobachte immer den SNG-Channel), kommt oft als Antwort: "Will nur kurz durchrushen", "Will Item XYZ haben(, aber mit niemanden teilen)", "kein Bock", etc.

Warum mich das aufregt, das sich Leute ziehen lassen wollen? Es liegt eher an der Art und Weise. Es ist mir mehrfach (schon vor WotLK) passiert, das wenn ich mit meinem 70er Krieger in Sturmwind rumstehe kriege ich in 20 Minuten mind. 10 Whisper, ob ich sie nicht durch das Verlies ziehen könnte. Finde ich die Antwort auf meine Frage, warum keine Gruppe gesucht wird, unpassend (EP farmen oder so), lehne ich immer höflich ab. Nun könnte hier ja Ende sein, aber viele (nicht alle) flamen dann los, beleidigen einen, etc. Früher habe ich gerne geholfen, man war zueinander freundlicher, aber wenn ich schon dumm angemacht werde mit "ey, zieh mich ma" oder "giep ma 5 gold", dann hört es bei mir auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ergo: Von einigen Kleinigkeiten abgesehen gefällt mir WoW so wie es im Moment ist, sehr gut. Was ich seit BC immer nerviger finde ist das sinkende Niveau der Spieler, was den Umgang untereinander angeht. Auch scheint man immer mehr gegeneinander statt miteinander zu spielen. Heiler und Tanks finden keine Questpartner, selbst wenn sie verzweifelt suchen, dafür werden sie mit Anfragen für Instanzen überschüttet. Komisch, wenn man was von den Heilern/Tanks will, ist man nett zu ihnen, wenn sie jedoch außerhalb einer Ini mal Hilfe brauchen, ist selten mal einer da, der hilft. Und dann wundern sich die Leute, das Priester lieber auf Shadow gehen und Krieger auf Furor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Blizzard sollte mal mehr für die RP-Realms tun. Wer kein gar RP machen will (gilt auch für die Eine-Stunde-die-Woche-Alibi-RPler), sollte sich erst gar nicht anmelden können oder direkt runterfliegen, wenn er gemeldet wird. Demjenigen, der mal gesagt hat "Meldet euch auf RP-Realms an, dort ist das Niveau besser", könnte ich immer noch wo hintreten, denn seitdem ist das Niveau z. B. auf Die ewige Wacht und Der Mithrilorden ziemlich tief gesunken, weil sich jetzt auch sehr, sehr viele Nicht-RPler dort anmelden.

*Mein Fazit:*

*Quests:* Besser als früher 
*Story:* Besser als früher
*Instanzen:* Besser als früher (weil kürzer und nicht so einfallslos wie MC (optisch gesehen))
*Rüstungssets:* Optisch schlechter als früher (sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus)
*Gebiete:* optisch top
*Spielerbenehmen:* oft wesentlich schlechter als früher
*Posen:* Ist immer  noch genauso nervig, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer geworden.

*Was ich vermisse?*

Die versprochenen neuen Tänze.
Neue Emotes wie Rauchen, schlägt sich vor die Stirn, etc.
HOUSING und GUILD HOUSING mit passendem Beruf.
RP-Server, die wirklich nur für RPler sind.
Besserer Umgang der Spieler untereinander (keine Beleidungen mehr, etc.).

Was das Housing angeht kann Blizzard ja mal bei SOE abgucken. Die Gildenhallen in Everquest 2 sehen klasse aus und die große Gildenhalle ist auf einer Insel und echt riesig. Auch die Spieler-Wohnungen sind sehr unterschiedlich: Von einer 1-Zimmer-Klitsche für 5 Silber die Woche bis hin zur 5-Zimmer-Villa für 19 Gold + Statuspunkte die Woche ist alles zu haben. Und durch den Beruf des Schreiners kann man die auch sehr schick einrichten.

Ich würde sagen, es geht nicht mit WoW bergab, sondern mit dem Umgang der Leute untereinander. Die Hilfsbereitschaft ist extrem gesunken, woran die "Ich lese NIE das Questlog, nerve dafür lieber andere"- und die "zieh mich ma"- und die "giev gold"-Spieler mit schuld sind.

Mit dem Spiel selbst bin ich jedoch ziemlich zufrieden von der obigen kleinen Liste abgesehen.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Mottenkugel (7. Januar 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nachdem ich  mich hier durch 20 Seiten Antworten gewühlt habe, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> ...






so seh ich das auch  :-)


----------



## Elavain (7. Januar 2009)

mal so btw: jop es is en mimimi threat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne aber mal im enst: 

ich bin ned grad ein sogenannter "gelegenheitsspieler" und habe somit schon alle instanzen und 25er (bis auf sunwell, da kam wotlk dazwischen) gesehen und auch gecleart. ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern wie die leute im handelschat rumgeheult haben "mimimi mein epic gegen grün wegschmeißen mimimi" als der lichking angekündigt wurde....

tatsache is nunmal das man es der wowcommunity ned recht machen kann. klar is der raid content nen witz.... aba ich würd gernmal dieses forum lesen, wenn es ned so einfach wäre. es ist unbestreitbar, das man es zu einfach gemacht bekommt. aba ich denkemal das da nen gewisser sinn dahinter steht. ulduar steht vor der tür, und ich wette das das kein spaziergang wird....

was die quests angeht hab ich keine ahnung wo die leute, die hier so rumheulen, gequestet haben. klar gibt es immer noch sture kill quests.... das lässt sich in meinen augen aber auch nicht vermeiden. diese quests gehören zu wow, wie der pala, der magier, stormwind usw.... ich habe beim lvln sehr schöne und auch ideenreiche quests erlebt und habe mich auch nie gelangweilt. ganz im gegenteil: ich fande es sehr gelungen!

es ist nunmal so das wow ein rollenspiel ist, das der masse angeboten werden soll, nicht der einzelnen gruppe. und man muß nunmal das spiel so balancen, das es auch der masse zugänglich ist. entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder spielt fortan HDRO oder WARHAMMER. aba lasst euch gesagt sein, das wird dort genauso werden. diese spiele haben die gleich zielgruppe wie wow. das ist leider unvermeidlich.

klar dreht blizz ab und an am rad... aber das is nunmal so. das kann man ned ändern.

meiner meinung nach ist der lichking eine absolut gelungene fortsetzung. und wem das ned gefällt was man dort geboten bekommt.... nunja, sollte man überlegen ein andres spiel zu spielen. aber eins sollte man dabei NIE vergessen: ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL! es gibt wichtigere dinge im leben.....

@asarion: endlich mal einer der es so sieht wie es is. netter post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gitterfrost (7. Januar 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> *Mein Fazit:*
> 
> *Quests:* Besser als früher
> *Story:* Besser als früher
> ...




Ich kann mich da Asarion nur anschliessen, die grössten Probleme innerhalb Wow sind momentan einige (leider mehrere) Spieler.

Wenn man kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel hat, es einem zu langweilig/einfach gworden is, die monatlichen Kosten nich mehr tragen will, soll man einfach aufhören zu spielen und sich ein neues Spiel suchen, als hier mit lauter gleichen Posts das Spiel schlecht zu machen. Die miese Stimmung liegt zur Zeit an den Spielern selbst, und ich mus sagen vor und mit BC war WoW auch noch ein Multiplayer-Game, jetzt mit WotLK muss man mal reines Glück haben das mal jemand antwortet wenn man eine Grp-Quest oder ähnliches machen will. Im Gegenteil bekommt man immer die tolle Antwort "das schaffst du auch alleine", das das ein Todesritter sagt is ja ganz schön, aber als Mage z.b. schafft man das nicht unbedingt alleine und is auf ein bisschen Hilfe angewisen ist, die aber leider heutzutage immer seltener wird. Man kann es nie allen Recht machen, das geht nun einfach nicht, und alles in allem gesehen is die Spielmechanik für normale/unerfahrene Spieler leichter geworden. Das gewisse Leute die nix anderes tun als Wow zu zocken meinen es währe zu leicht und man währe ja sofort 80 und dann is vorbei sollten sich vielleicht nach einer oder anderen Beschäftigung umsehen.

Ich kann nur hoffen das der Umgang im Spiel auch wieder besser wird, und die Leute die das Spiel nicht mehr mögen sollten doch einfach aufhören und die die es gerne Spielen ihren Frieden lassen.

MFG

Gitterfrost


----------



## Elghir (7. Januar 2009)

Asarion hat es auf den Punkt gebracht: Das hauptsächliche was (steil) bergab geht, ist das Verhalten der Spieler. Zumindest bei mir hat es gereicht, um das Spiel zu beenden, da dieses ganze Geflame, ständiges Rumheulen und Beschimpfen jegliche Spielatmosphäre zerstört. Zumindest ist gerade die aber ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines solchen Spiels.


----------



## Asarion (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Schön, das einige das ebenso sehen, wie ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gitterfrost schrieb:


> [...] jetzt mit WotLK muss man mal reines Glück haben das mal jemand antwortet wenn man eine Grp-Quest oder ähnliches machen will. Im Gegenteil bekommt man immer die tolle Antwort "das schaffst du auch alleine", das das ein Todesritter sagt is ja ganz schön, aber als Mage z.b. schafft man das nicht unbedingt alleine und is auf ein bisschen Hilfe angewisen ist, die aber leider heutzutage immer seltener wird.



Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wie oft meine Chars in der Scherbenwelt angeflüstert werden, wenn ich mal zum Erz und Kräuter farmen dort bin, ob ich nicht bitte, bitte mal bei den Elite-Quests helfen könnte. Wenn man vorher sieht, sie wie im Allgemein-Channel verzweifelt Hilfe suchen (als Priester, Heil-Schami, etc.) und dann (von Todesrittern oder Lvl 70ern) als Antwort kommt, das würde man auch alleine schaffen oder sogar gar keine Antwort kommt, weil der arme Spieler neben mir der einzige im Gebiet ist... dann helfe ich. Klar schaffe ich mit Lvl 70 63er Elite-Quests auch alleine. Und der Todesritter hat eine Ausrüstung, die die Ausrüstung der meisten anderen frischen 58+ um Längen schlägt. Niemand sonst kann das Bollwerk mit 3 Spielern auf 60 (Unheilig, Blut, Frost) und den Blutkessel mit 4 Spielern (2 x Blut, Unheilig, Frost) OHNE Heiler machen. Das geht auch nur wegen der super Ausrüstung, die man durch die TR-Questreihe bekommt.

Warum die ganzen TRs nicht bereit sind, den anderen Klassen bei den schwereren Quests zu helfen, kapiere ich allerdings auch nicht. Bricht man sich wirklich bei 2 Minuten Helfen einen Zacken aus der Krone? Wo ich letztens durch die westlichen Pestländer ritt, um Echtsilber einzusammeln habe ich auch kurz einem kleinen Char geholfen. Nur, wenn es dann immer mehr Quests werden, wo man doch bitte helfen soll, dann hört es irgendwann auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und einem kleinen Krieger-Kollegen in der verbrannten Steppe zu helfen, wo ich gerade durchritt, um zu einer Party mit ein paar Kumpels zu kommen, hat mich auch nicht umgebracht, auch wenn ich mich geärgert habe, das ich erst beim 35. Versuch wieder die Klippe hoch kam, wo es vor dem Hilfe-Whisper beim 1. Mal geklappt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, Leute: Seid einfach netter zueinander, hört mit dem Rumgeflame und Gewhine auf und hört auf, euch auf RP-Realms (!) über RPler lustig zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls jemand aufgefallen ist, das in meiner Signatur nicht mehr Defensiv-Krieger steht... ich habe umgeskillt. Alleine als Defensiv-Krieger questen war mir zu blöd, als Furor geht das wesentlich besser. Ini-Anfragen, ob ich Tank sei, beantworte ich immer mit "Ich WAR Tank, bis mir das einsame Questen als Tank zu blöd wurde." Denke auch nicht, das ich so schnell wieder auf Defensiv umskillen werde. Doch mir geht es auf den Keks, das keiner den Tanks und Heilern zu einer guten Ausrüstung verhelfen will, aber dann alle rumschreien, es wären ja kaum Tanks/Heiler da. Woran das wohl liegt?

So, ich queste mir jetzt ganz gemütlich meine neue DD-Rüssi zusammen. Vielleicht habe ich ja in einem Jahr wieder Lust, meinen Kopf für andere bei den Bossen hinzuhalten. Im Moment eher weniger.

Und was all diejenigen angehen, die andere so gerne als Noob, Boon, etc. bezeichnen: Das wart ihr auch mal und statt so blöde Kommententare zu bringen, zeigt ihm euren Skill. Nicht durch reden (TS) oder tickern (Chat), sondern ZEIGEN! Wenn ein Mage einen Krieger volltextet, er würde nicht gut tanken, dann soll der Mage auf seinen Krieger umloggen, den anderen in die Gruppe einladen und ihm ZEIGEN, wie man es richtig macht. Meckern kann man immer, aber man sollte immer erstmal überprüfen, ob man nicht selber Bockmist gemacht hat (losgedottet/-genukted bevor der Tank am Mob dran war, etc.) oder ob wirklich jemand anderes einen Fehler gemacht hat.

Ok, es gibt auch Lernrestistente... die einfach nicht schnallen, das man einen Tank wenigstens einmal draufhauen lassen sollte oder meinen, sie wären eh so super imba, das sie keine Gruppe brauchen (meine Reaktion ist meist: *kick*), aber es gibt auch viele, die gute Tipps gerne annehmen. Also, nicht gleich rummeckern, sondern erstmal gucken, wo es im Argen liegt und das abklären. Leider, stelle ich fest, scheinen viele dafür keine Geduld zu haben.

Beispiel?

_Ich bin als Tank in der Ini und verteile gerade die Zeichen._

*Ich:* Quadrat ist Eiseskältefalle, blablubb, laber... alles klar?
*Mage:* Jo.
*Hexer:* Ja.
*Ich:* Ok, zuerst machen wir aber die Pat da, sonst haben wir unerwünschten Besuch. *zum Jäger* Wenn die da vorne sind, pullst du sie her, ich fang sie ab.
*Jäger:* Ich soll sie pullen?!

_Ich konnte das Entsetzen förmlich hören._

*Ich:* Sagte ich doch gerade.
*Jäger:* Aber der Tank pullt doch immer.
*Ich:* Von wem hast du denn den Scheiß?
*Jäger:* Von unserem Gildentank.
*Mage:* (Kumpel von mir) Autsch. Weiß doch jeder, das Jäger in vielen Situationen viel besser pullen können.
*Ich: **trocken* 90% wissen es nicht. Also, wenn die Pat gleich wieder da vorne ist... äh, wie warst du noch mal geskillt?
*Jäger:* Äh... Treffsicherheit.
*Ich:* Ah, super. Sobald die Pat da vorne ist, haust du Unterdrückender Schuß auf den Robenträger.
*Jäger:* Aber dann hab ich die doch am Arsch.
*Ich:* Ich fang die doch ab. Wenn ich Donnerknall rausgehauen habe, stellst du dich tot und gut.
*Jäger:* Äh...
*Ich:* Mach's einfach, ok?

_Warum konnte ich den Angstschweiß des Jägers förmlich riechen? Er hat es dann endlich gemacht, Pat abgefangen, Pat gekillt, gemarkte Gruppe gekillt und wir waren zufrieden._

*Jäger:* Das klappt ja!
*Ich:* Was hast du denn gedacht? Ich pull doch nicht, wenn ein Jäger dabei ist. DU hast "Tod stellen", wenn's schief geht... ICH NICHT.

Da hat es, denke ich, langsam bei ihm gedämmert. Frage mich immer, was das für Tanks sind, die den Jägern das Pullen oder ihre Pets verbieten. Das Pet des Jägers ist die Lebensversicherung des Heilers.

Helft den Leuten doch einfach, ihre Klassen besser zu spielen, statt rumzumeckern und sie im Regen stehen zu lassen (sofern es nicht Lernresistente sind). Damit macht ihr die anderen UND euch glücklich. Ich würde sonstwas darum geben, wenn ich einen Krieger, Priester, Jäger, etc. finden würde, der mir sagt, was ich besser machen könnte oder der mir Tipps für die Ausrüstung geben kann. Und verbietet den Klassen nicht ihre Hauptfähigkeiten (beim Jäger z. B. pullen und Pet).

Hilfsberereitschaft ist etwas, was nicht nur von einer Seite bestehen sollte. Leider scheint dies mittlerweile selbst in Gilden oft vergessen zu werden, da man "kleine" Chars oft gerne "übersieht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht auch dort wieder: Mit WoW geht es *nicht* bergab, aber mit dem Verhalten der Spieler.

Gott sei dank sind nicht alle Spieler von dem Egoisten-Gen angesteckt und sind noch freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Soweit nochmal mein Senf dazu.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Gitterfrost (7. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich wieder nur 100% zustimmen.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch ein TR auf 78, aber wenn mich jemand anschreibt helfe ich im auch wenns im Rahmen meines möglichen liegt, denn das gehört nunmal dazu.
Und ich glaube KEINEM Spieler der sagt er hätte noch NIE in seinem weg von lvl 1 bis 80 oder zwischen drin, mal die Hilfe von anderen Spielern gebraucht und auch bekommen. Und es gehört nunmal zur Etikette das dann auch ma zurückzugeben, auch wenns nicht der selber Char ist, WoW ist kein Single-Player-Game und lebt davon das sich die Spieler untereinander austauschen, zusammen in den Kampf ziehen und sich gemeinsam an der Spielwelt erfreuen.

Aber das scheinen leider immer mehr Spieler zu vergessen.

MFG Gitterfrost


----------



## Captain Planet (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-sIA3mWjgA


----------



## talsimir (7. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> So ein Thema hatten wir ja noch nie! Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt...
> 
> PS: Jaja - frueher war immer alles viel besser. Meist war es das aber frueher noch nicht, sondern ist es erst durch die nachtraegliche Verklaerung geworden...



Die Guten alten Zeiten....*schnarch* Leute hört endlich mit diesem Bergab zeugs auf O,o WoW hat jedes Jahr mehr Spieler, jedes Jahr sollen neue Addons raus kommen so Blizzard und somit jedes Jahr hunderttausende neue Spieler! Fertig aus!


----------



## ciaz (7. Januar 2009)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:



ciaz schrieb:


> BC und WOTL sind auf jeden besser als Classic!
> 
> Zum ach so tollen Rangsys (PvP): Du hast wirklich nur als Arbeitsloser (ja selbst studieren und zur Schule gehen kann man da auch nicht) Rang 14 erreichen koennen. Du musstest quasi 6-10 Stunden am Tag nur BGs "professionell" machen, ergo mit Stammgruppe. Falls du dies nicht getan hast, wurd halt jemand anders Rang14, der mehr Zeit und "Skill" (hahaha) hatte. Dass es damals in den Stammgruppen natuerlich besser lief als momentan in den laecherlichen Random Gruppen ist klar, da wirklich nur Spieler dort waren, die PvP machen WOLLTEN und dies nicht nur tuen um Epics zu bekommen auf Raidniveau.
> 
> ...


----------



## derwaynez (7. Januar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Die Guten alten Zeiten....*schnarch* Leute hört endlich mit diesem Bergab zeugs auf O,o WoW hat jedes Jahr mehr Spieler, jedes Jahr sollen neue Addons raus kommen so Blizzard und somit jedes Jahr hunderttausende neue Spieler! Fertig aus!


Naja ich meinte auch nicht das es mit WoW von den Spielerzahlen her bergab geht, sondern damit meiner Meinung nach WoW mit jedem Addon schlimmer wird.


----------



## derwaynez (7. Januar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Die Guten alten Zeiten....*schnarch* Leute hört endlich mit diesem Bergab zeugs auf O,o WoW hat jedes Jahr mehr Spieler, jedes Jahr sollen neue Addons raus kommen so Blizzard und somit jedes Jahr hunderttausende neue Spieler! Fertig aus!


Naja ich meinte auch nicht das es mit WoW von den Spielerzahlen her bergab geht, sondern damit meiner Meinung nach WoW mit jedem Addon schlimmer wird.


----------



## wýrm.. (7. Januar 2009)

Denny09 schrieb:


> Ich find auch das es Bergab geht mir fehlt einfach die Herausfoderung mittlerweile



ich hätte da eine echte herausforderung für dich ^^  nennt sich "rl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nicht ständig wipen , ja? ^^

nächste patch ist ja schon auf den testservern.

abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## plopp123 (7. Januar 2009)

Machen wir jetzt mal ein großes Fazit:
Wenns um Benehmen von Spielern und das Aussehen der Rüstungssets geht, wird WoW schlechter.
Ab sonst verbesserts sich.
Die Rüstungen werden schon noch schöner...und das mit den Spieler...äh
Naja die Fussballtrikots werden doch auch immer hässlicher und die Fans brutaler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem sagt keiner mim Fussball gehts bergab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem werden die Stadien schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sag nur: Nur weiter so WoW! Und nächstes Mal wenn ihr mit einem newbie in ner gruppe seid, erklärts ihm doch einfach alles net und sozial und wenn euch was weggewürfelt wird scheißt den kerl net zusammen sondern gratuliert ihm  der erste schritt zur besserung.
MfG Plopp


----------



## Tentu (7. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe das eher im Gegenteil...
Das einzige was Bergab geht ist mehr oder weniger das Verhalten vieler Spieler.
Die Neuen Ideen die Blizzard mit jedem Add-On hineinbringt sind doch Super? Nur werden sie von vielen Spielern nicht geschätzt, oder anderwaltig genutzt.
Die Instanzen beispielsweise sind doch extrem schön. Der einzige Grund warum sie mir nicht mehr so gefallen, ist dass es mit vielen Leuten mit denen man rein geht keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## pvenohr (7. Januar 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher im Gegenteil...
> Das einzige was Bergab geht ist mehr oder weniger das Verhalten vieler Spieler.
> Die Neuen Ideen die Blizzard mit jedem Add-On hineinbringt sind doch Super? Nur werden sie von vielen Spielern nicht geschätzt, oder anderwaltig genutzt.
> Die Instanzen beispielsweise sind doch extrem schön. Der einzige Grund warum sie mir nicht mehr so gefallen, ist dass es mit vielen Leuten mit denen man rein geht keinen Spaß macht.



Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Einzig folgendes: Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht richtet sich Blizzard allein nach den Spielern. Letztere können das garantiert nicht so gut einschätzen wie Blizzard selber. Schließlich liegt Blizzard, was man allein am Arsenal sieht, Tonnen an Statistikmaterial vor wonach sich eben nach und nach der Schwierigkeitsgrad eingependelt hat. Das war ein Prozess der schon in Burning Crusade begonnen hat und nicht erst in Wotlk.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. Januar 2009)

Korrekt Ari und der Rest vor mir. und nebenbei. Lieber Wayn-Tölpel (ja der TE ist gemeint). Lerne bitte flamen, bevor du es bei mir nochmal per PM versuchst *totlach*

WoW wird nicht schlimmer. Aber die neuen Leute die dazu kommen schon *vielsagend den TE anguck* Dadurch wird die Community in die Tonne gekloppt. das Spiel slebst ist und bleibt gut gemacht und schön zu spielen.


----------



## Blenderxxx (7. Januar 2009)

Nein, ich bin immer noch begeistert von Lich King und finde diese Erweiterung extrem gut! WoW wird immer besser! Vor allem die Quests in der Drachnenöde, Eiskrone, Dk Quest (also die Quests wo sich auch mal die Welt danach verändert) fand ich total spitze!!!
So sollte jede Quest sein!

Das die Raids nun nicht mehr so extrem viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, finde ich auch gut!! Dann kann man endlich mal was anderes machen, als nur dauer Raiden oder 1-2 Stunden vor dem Raid beginn 1-2 Stunden Flask. Pots ,Food und so farmen.... Dazu braucht man auch keinen blöden Ruf mehr sammeln um in Heros und Raids zu gehen. Toll!!!

Burning Crusade hat bei mir nur Augenkrebs verursacht, ich fand die Landschaft grausam, aber die Raids waren aber sehr nett. Das Ruf  System fand ich aber total nervig.

Zitat "Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen."
Wo hast du das denn gesehen???? Molten Core und Co. waren zwar extrem Aufregend, weil es für mich neu war mit 40 Leuten was zu machen und es hat vielleicht dadruch mehr fun gebracht. Aber Detailiert waren diese Raids nun wirklich nicht!!! Jeder 2. Boss sah gleich aus und hatte die gleichen Fähigkeiten. den Dmg hat fast nur der Tank oder die Nahkämpfer abbekommen, 0 movement.. etc... (Das wurde zwar mit Naxx anders, aber trotzdem)

Und ja, dann bin ich halt n Blizz Fanboy^^

Blizz weiter machen!!


----------



## Phash (7. Januar 2009)

finds klasse wie es ist, mMn immernoch die Referenz in dem Genre

dass Leute quitten, oder über einen quit nachdenken ist nichts neues, und diese Gerüchte gibt es seit Release

effektiv hat sich die Spieleranzahl aber deutlich erhöht

Ich denke auch, dass die aktuellen Lags auf eine deutlich höhere Auslastung der Server hindeuten. Das kommt nich von immens gestiegenen Hardwareanforderungen an den Server... das kommt durch mehr Leute auf den Servern...

merkt man ja auch an den wieder vermehrt in freier Wildbahn gesichteten "Warteschlangen" - wer eine sieht sollte sich vorsichtig nähern und unbemerkt hinten anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS... ich wär froh, wenn einige Leute quitten würden :> dann wär die Schlange kleiner und evtl auch der lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (7. Januar 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> Naja die Fussballtrikots werden doch auch immer hässlicher und die Fans brutaler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm... mal Paule Breitner oder Uns Uwe grad vor Augen? in diesen Ballonseidenhosen und den hautengen Baumwollshirts? Nein? aktuelle Trikots sind schon toller


----------



## phenox (7. Januar 2009)

Wie ich das hier lese, beschweren sich vorallem die alten Spieler die PreBC gespielt/geraidet haben.
Ich stimme dem leider zu, Epix werden einem hinterhergeschmissen das ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem.
Früher war es was besonderes epix zu haben oder rang 13-14... und heute hat es jeder.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann im Spiel nicht mehr so viel erreichen wie früher


----------



## Hubautz (7. Januar 2009)

phenox schrieb:


> Früher war es was besonderes epix zu haben oder rang 13-14... und heute hat es jeder.....
> 
> Man kann im Spiel nicht mehr so viel erreichen wie früher




Das widerspricht sich.

Abgesehen davon: Rang 14 war schon immer ein "GZ zum Zeitaufwand" wert, mehr nicht


----------



## Anduris (7. Januar 2009)

Immer diese Depri-Threads...


----------



## Genomchen (7. Januar 2009)

Hab nichtmal die erste Seite gelesen und muss den Thema voll und ganz Recht geben.
Das Game ist mal sowas von ausgelutscht und wirkliches innovatives gabs mit der Erweiterung nicht. Die Raids sind nen Witz, war vor paar Tagen das erste Mal Obsidiansanktum mit ner nicht sonderbar gut Equipten Gruppe raiden und wir haben den Drachen ohne wipe an den Trashs oder am Boss gelegt. Wenn ich da an Gruul oder Magtheridon Zeiten zurückdenk, oder auch nur an UBRS, dann muss ich sagen ist das echt nen Witz.
Die Quests sind sogar zum Teil richtig geschmackslos geworden bzw geblieben, oder kann mir einer sagen welchen Sinn es hat xy-Lebern einzusammeln, wobei nichtmal jedes Tier eine Leber dropt (abgesehen davon frag ich mich, haben Tiere nicht ALLE eine Leber?). Gut Sinn haben die Quests nie ergeben.
Meine Hexe und mein DK sind seit einiger Zeit nurnoch für Inis da, geht sich da nix, bin ich auch schon off. Hab keine Lust auf diesen verkackten PVP unbalanced Müll, in dem die Palas mit 36:0 vom Schlachtfeld gehen (ich konnte bis 3.0 ganz gut PVP spielen) und die Quests sind so öde und einfach, da kannst nen Gehirnlosen ranlassen. Inis sind noch ein bißerl spassig, weil man sich da mit Freunden trifft und zusammen was zockt. Aber eine Herausforderung ist dieses Game seit 3.0 nichtmehr. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Änderung von Blizz, bis dahin is auf Niveau in WoW geschissen, meine Meinung. (btw spiegelt sich das Niveau von WoW sowieso in einigen Foren hier wieder).
Und das spiel ist, sorry, nicht schön gemacht und toll zu spielen. Das Game ist schön gemacht und toll zu spielen für nen 6 jährigen. Jeder der ein bißerl was von Spielmechanik versteht lacht sich schief über die Bosse bzw Quests bzw Mobs bzw Belohnungen bzw Belohnungssystem. Aber stimmt, ist wirklich toll zu spielen, man rushed einfach ein paar mal durch heroics und tada man t7 Gloves oder Brust. WIßT IHR WIE LANG MAN DAMALS FÜR DIE T4 BRUST GEBRAUCHT HAT????? Jaaaa genau, Blizz musste erst Maghi nerven, weil sonst nie einer die Brust bekommen hätte, weil die Leute zu blöd waren sich beim Würfel klicken abzusprechen. Es ging sogar soweit, das Gilden die den T5 Content clear hatten Maghi nicht down bekamen. Aber was red ich denn, heute gehste ein paar Heroics rushen und schon haste das Ding. man kann mir echt viel erzählen, aber WotLk ist im Niveau nicht vergleichbar mit BC Anfangszeiten, bei Leibe ich!!


----------



## phenox (7. Januar 2009)

Ich meine heute hat man weniger anerkennung als früher, das meinte ich mit "was besonderes"


----------



## Scabandari (7. Januar 2009)

Petronella schrieb:


> Früher gab es Quests, die nicht furchtbar spannend waren, es gab 5er-Inis, die ewig viel Zeit kosteten, es gab Raids, in denen alle Bosse Tank&Spank waren, und es gab PVP, das irgendwie ausfiel wegen der langen Wartezeiten. Außerdem muss man sehr, sehr, sehr viel farmen, was sehr, sehr, sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nahm ("WoW arbeiten" nenne ich das gern). Aber trotzdem, alles war neu und aufregend, und keiner hatte so richtig einen Plan. Diesen Zauber des Anfangs werden wir nie zurückbekommen.
> 
> Was sich nämlich vor allem verändert hat, ist nicht das Spiel, sondern unsere Haltung dazu. Nicht nur das Spiel ist "erwachsen geworden", sondern auch die Spieler haben sich immer mehr professionalisiert. Jeder liest heute erst mal 5 Guides, eh er sich traut, eine Meinung zu etwas abzugeben. Etwas einfach mal selbst auszuprobieren, ist ganz und gar aus der Mode zu kommen. Alle Leistungsdaten können mit Addons gemessen werden - und werden auch gemessen. Und wer "underperformt", muss sich rechtfertigen - wenn er nicht gleich rausfliegt.
> 
> ...



Inhaltlich absolut korrekt, klasse geschrieben!!
/sign^5


----------



## Ascanius (7. Januar 2009)

Blenderxxx schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin immer noch begeistert von Lich King und finde diese Erweiterung extrem gut! WoW wird immer besser! Vor allem die Quests in der Drachnenöde, Eiskrone, Dk Quest (also die Quests wo sich auch mal die Welt danach verändert) fand ich total spitze!!!
> So sollte jede Quest sein!
> 
> Das die Raids nun nicht mehr so extrem viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, finde ich auch gut!! Dann kann man endlich mal was anderes machen, als nur dauer Raiden oder 1-2 Stunden vor dem Raid beginn 1-2 Stunden Flask. Pots ,Food und so farmen.... Dazu braucht man auch keinen blöden Ruf mehr sammeln um in Heros und Raids zu gehen. Toll!!!
> ...






*voll zustimmen*

Endlich mal nen vernünftiger post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WoW wird nicht schlechter, ganz im Gegenteil...

es gibt in der Community einfach viel zu viele die einfach nur kleinkariert alles negative hervorheben und Positives völlig aussen vor lassen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das bei solchen Leuten nen grundsätzliches Problem, auch im Rl (umgangssprachlich Miesepeter, oder wie Bayerns Ministerpräsident a. D sagen würde "frustrierte Ostdeutsche"^^)

Es ist doch wie bei jedem Spiel.... 
am Anfang ist alles neu, aufregend, man entdeckt nach und nach Spielinhalte, weitere Möglichkeiten, etc.
---> gerade bei WoW ist/war das der Fall, da es vorher einfach nichts Vergleichbares auf dem Markt gab.

Und dann ist doch klar, dass ein Spieler der seit Release dabei ist, sicherlich nie mehr die selbe Spielfreude erleben wird wie zu Beginn.

Also bitte mit dem mimimimi aufhören...

ach noch an meine Lieblinge: die "Hab gestern meinen acc gekündigt-Fraktion"
Behaltet es für euch, und spammt bitte nicht die Foren voll, es ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Fuchserl (7. Januar 2009)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> irgendwie komisch wenn die erweiterung so schlecht ist wieso spielen immer mehr leute?
> und naxxramas haben sie nach northrend geschickt damit auch die leute die früher nicht naxx machen konnten weil sie nicht in einer der besten gilden auf den realm waren.
> 
> ausserdem kommt gerade ein neuer patch der die raidinstanz ulduar:hallen des lichts rausbringt und die soll für leute sein die bt noch vor den großen nerv gecleart haben.



Fraglich ist, ob wirklich immer mehr Leute WoW spielen. Nach Blizzards Angaben sollen es angeblich 11,5 Millionen Spieler sein. Wrath of the Lichking wurde aber bei weitem nicht so oft verkauft. WoW: Wrath of the Lich King » 23.12.2008 21:27 · 11,5 Millionen Abonnenten und 4 Millionen WotLK-Zocker
[logo]
Ende November konnten wir vermelden, dass von Blizzards neuestem Streich, dem World of Warcraft-Addon Wrath Of The Lich King insgesamt 2,8 Millionen Exemplare verkauft wurden - und das allein am Erstverkaufstag. Dass dieser Ansturm nicht anhalten würde, war absehbar. Knapp einen Monat später sind die Verkaufszahlen trotzdem beachtlich: über 4 Millionen mal konnten sich WoW-Abonnenten für die neueste Erweiterung zu Blizzards Erfolgs-MMO begeistern. Die aktuelle Spitzenposition in den US-Verkaufscharts untermauert die Beliebtheit noch.
... mehr lesen

Offensichtlich wurde das Spiel wohl insgesamt 11,5 Millionen mal verkauft, tatsächlich dürften es aber weit weniger spielen. Letztendlich wird man das aber wohl nie genau erfahren, da Blizzard auf den Zahlen hockt und diese Angaben möglicherweise(!!) nicht immer der Wahrheit entsprechend angegeben werden. Schließlich kann man aus solchen Zahlen auf den Wert des Unternehmens Rückschlüsse ziehen!

Naja seis wies ist, ich habe auch seit Release von Wow in Deutschland im Februar 2005 bis Dezember 2008 gespielt und wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich zeitweise echt süchtig danach. Aber heute hasse ich dieses Spiel nur noch, da ich sehr viel PvP machte und dieses Spiel derart unausgewogen ist. Ich habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden und habe meinen Acc gekündigt. WoW ist nun einmal ein PvE Spiel und daran wird sich niemals was ändern. Wer was anderes glaubt, ist selber schuld.

Grüße an alle!


----------



## Aserin (7. Januar 2009)

Also mal langsam. Der 30% Boss Nerf fand ich zum Ende eigentlich sehr gut. Meine Person hat dadurch sogar noch brutallus ins Grass beißen sehen und auch die Leute die das Spielen um einfach mal zu entspannen hatten so die Chance den High ende content zu sehen. Und alle Leute die rum weinen von wegen das alles frueher Schwerer und toller und eh besser war. Das kann ich ueberhaupt nicht bestaetigen. Wenn ich nur daran denke wie das pvp pre bc. Ablief wird mir schlecht. Die Kaempfe Sind sehr viel cooler geworden. Kaelthas wars frueher und nu malY. Und alle angeblichen pros die alle hier Rum weinen. Es gibt auch noch Leute die Ein RL haben. Das die meisten innies nur noch 1 std dauern eine gute Neuerungen. Seid ihr 80 Jahre alt und wollt immer noch die DDR Zurueck? Und es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt scheiss egal ob Blizzard 1 Müllionen oder 20 mille Spieler hat. Ich habe meine Leute mit denen ich unterwegs bin und die neuen Sache Geniesse. Vlt solltet ihr euch einfach darauf einlassen.

Ps: Ist mit i-pod geschrieben also ich bitte diverse Fehler zu Uebersehen xD


----------



## Scabandari (7. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.


Hast Du mal geschaut, wie lange die beiden dafür gebraucht haben? Über 5 Stunden. Wenn das ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass WoW zu einfach ist...
(übrigens nicht Teile, sondern ein Boss, nich mal der Trash dahin)
Zu solchen Beiträgen fällt mir echt nix ein. Wenn ich das mit den 'auch wenn es nur teile waren' schon lese, da weiß ich, dass Du Dir die Geschichte nur mal eben hast erzählen lassen...


----------



## noobi83 (7. Januar 2009)

*** ***


----------



## Ascanius (7. Januar 2009)

*** ***


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Januar 2009)

Es wird trotzdem nicht besser, wenn jeder Zweite jetzt nen Thread zu diesem Thema aufmacht und rumwhined. Denke wir haben es jetzt verstanden.

/Bittet um keine Whine-Threads mehr


----------



## logan3333 (7. Januar 2009)

Nein mit WoW geht es nicht bergab, aber das Niveau der Spieler und damit des Spiels sinkt. Es gab gute und schlechte Sachen in WoW Classic, bis Patch 1.12. Ja die Raids und PVP waren schwieriger. 

Wer mit Level 60 Molten Core und Black Wings Lair gecleart hat weiß wovon ich rede, ja mag sein das die meisten Molten Core Entcounter sehr statisch waren aber das war die allererste Raid Instanz und da mussten sich die Raidgruppen erst richtig kennen lernen und sich mit dem Raid Spiel an sich vertraut machen. Bei Blackwings Lair waren dann die "Flaschen" aussortiert, also Spieler die Ihre Klassen nicht beherrschen oder AFKler waren oder nur einfach "epixgeil", das musste auch so sein wenn man den Unterschied zwischen den Aufgaben und Gegnern zwischen MC und BWL kennt.  
Aber dann konnten die Casuals leider nicht sehen wie es so im BWL, AQ und so weiter aussieht. Es sei denn sie haben ihre Inkompetenz in den 40er Raids verstecken können, das hat in den 40er Raids gut funktioniert. Alleine schon wegen Mangel an Spielern die sich Raids antun wollten.   

Aber dann kam Burning Crusade mit 25er Raids daher, und die Casuals hatten leider keine Möglichkeit mehr den Raid Content zu sehen. Also wurde "rumgewhined". Und was mit den Nerfs und den Wegfall der Prequests seinen Anfang nahm wurde dann in Wrath of the Lichking perfektioniert. 

Blizzard hat einen schweren Fehler gemacht die 25er von Wrath of the Lichking nicht schön knackig schwer zu machen, das mit den 10er Raids gegen leichter Entcounter im Raidcontent wäre gut wenn die 10er nur blaues Euipment geben würden und einfach wären, wärend die 25er Epixs geben würden die wesentlich besser sind, allerdings auch einiges schwerer wären vergleichbar mit BWL auf Level 60. So sieht jeder den Content und Blizzard würde den Guten und den Causuals etwas bieten. Die Guten müssten sich nicht mit Epixgeilen Casuals abgeben weil die 25er leichter auf die Beine zu stellen wären und die Casuals können den Content sehen ohne den Guten im Wege zu stehen und denen wichtige Items wegzurollen usw... Heute bekommt einfach jede "Flasche" Epix, einfach so. Gut sein bringt nix, Casual sein reicht.

Blizzard hat mit der Aussage:"Wir werden keinen Content mehr entwickeln den nur 5% der Spieler sehen." grundsätzlich Recht, hat aber leider die Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades an die Spieler die Guten sowie den Casuals total versagt. Blizzard hat sich zu sehr von den Whinern beeinflussen lassen.

Ich bin sicherlich nicht jemand der den Casuals es vergönnt den Content zu sehen, aber für mich der mit vollen T2 Set aus dem BWL rausspaziert ist und auch in BC bis Illidan alle Bosse fallen hat sehen vor den Nerfs und vor dem Wegfall der Pre Quests, ist es einfach eine Beleidigung mit den Casuals auf eine Stufe gestellt zu werden, Itemtechnisch.

Daher habe ich meinen Account gekündigt. Ich möchte für € 13,99 im Monat besser unterhalten werden, ich bezahle nicht für billige "Fabriksarbeit" an sich ständig wiederholenden Content in Form von Ruffarmerei, Dailyquests und Raidentcounter die den Namen nicht verdient haben. Wenn ich in einer Fabrik arbeiten und Tag ein Tag aus das selbe tun möchte dann kann ich das im RL tun und dafür echtes Geld kassieren. Und ich habe ein RL ich muss nicht vom Regen in die Trauffe (HDRO, Vanguard oder was auch immer). 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Kokoros (7. Januar 2009)

> Geht es mit WoW berg ab?


 NEIN! Es verändert sich nur, aber das kann man auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Januar 2009)

Fuchserl schrieb:


> Fraglich ist, ob wirklich immer mehr Leute WoW spielen. Nach Blizzards Angaben sollen es angeblich 11,5 Millionen Spieler sein. Wrath of the Lichking wurde aber bei weitem nicht so oft verkauft. WoW: Wrath of the Lich King » 23.12.2008 21:27 · 11,5 Millionen Abonnenten und 4 Millionen WotLK-Zocker



Ich kann mich jetzt zwar irren, aber BC wurde in China beispielsweise erst knapp ein Jahr später releast. Da kam auch das Grund WoW später, was bedeuten würde das die noch gar kein WotLK kaufen können, weil WotLK sicherlich auch jetzt erst "ready" für die Asiaten gemacht wird und die sicherlich nicht nur ein Jahr bekommen um BC "durchzuspielen". Davon gibt es auch in unserer Gilde welche, die sich das Addon aus vielerlei Gründen noch nicht geholt haben. Weil sie eh noch nicht 70 sind oder noch nicht das Geld für das Addon haben. Es haben auch sehr viele neu angefangen, die werden sich das Addon sicherlich auch erst holen, wenn sie 70 sind, damit sich der neue Content überhaupt lohnt.

So ungewöhnlich ist der Unterschied also nicht.


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> NEIN! Es verändert sich nur, aber das kann man auch nicht ändern.


Es verändert sich zum Schlechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist halt geschmackssache, wer auf Motorräder vor Haris Pilton in einem Rp-Game durchfahren will...


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es verändert sich zum Schlechten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dir ist schon klar das RP = Rollenspiel heisst und ich, wenn ich auf ner Harley durch WOW rase, ebenfalls eine Rolle spiele?

Aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen scheint sich bei vielen ins Gehirn gebrannt zu haben RP = Fantasy Mittelalter.
Warum eigentlich?

Bei Beate Uhse gibt es übrigens auch ganz viel Zubehör für Rollenspiele, und ganz ohne Mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es verändert sich zum Schlechten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schreibt der, in dessen Spiel sich die Zwerge in Hubschrauber-Jetpacks fortbewegen? Top!


----------



## Leetas (7. Januar 2009)

Also zum Thema Quests (80%killquests) bin ich ÜBERHAUPTNICHT deiner meinung!

Ich finde die q sind wirklich sehr spannend und mit viel Story verbunden!


----------



## the Huntress (7. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das RP = Rollenspiel heisst und ich, wenn ich auf ner Harley durch WOW rase, ebenfalls eine Rolle spiele?
> 
> Aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen scheint sich bei vielen ins Gehirn gebrannt zu haben RP = Fantasy Mittelalter.
> Warum eigentlich?



Weil es mehr Rollenspiele gibt die das Fantasy Mittelalter Setting gebrauchen. RPGs wie Mass Effect oder Fallout gehen da echt unter, und im Bereich MMORPG findet man erst recht kaum Vertreter eines anderen Settings. Wenigstens ist mal was neues in Entwicklung.

Irgendwie kommt das Fantasy Mittelalter Setting am besten bei uns Europäern an. Zum Beispiel werden manche Japano RPGs (es gibt auch andere gute außer Final Fantasy) erst garnicht bei uns released weils scheinbar niemand hier mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shintuargar
In Warhammer Online wird das Thema Fantasy behandelt, nicht Warhammer 40k. Oder vertu ICH mich da?


Mich stören solche Motorräder nicht. Gehört halt zum Beruf Ingi dazu. Und Haris Pilton ist doch mal ein tolles Easter Egg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde WoW zz Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab neu angefangen und es amcht mir mehr spaß als je zuvor, auch finde ich es echt geil von Blizzard, dass sie Naxxramas wieder ins Spiel eingebunden haben!


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Januar 2009)

the schrieb:


> @Shintuargar
> In Warhammer Online wird das Thema Fantasy behandelt, nicht Warhammer 40k.



In Warhammer Online haben die Zwerge diese Hubschrauber-Jetpacks als Mounts. Und diese Jetpacks halten dann auch für die Ordnung als Fluggeräte her, um von Land A nach B zu kommen. Ich hab Warhammer drei Monate gespielt, ich denke trotz 31 Jahren kann ich meinen Augen noch trauen. ;-)


----------



## fripon (7. Januar 2009)

Ach ja...

Zu BC zeiten blah Classic war besser blah.

Jetzt blah BC war besser.

Ist doch immer wieder das selbe trotzdem werden es die meisten die jetzt rumheulern wieder Spielen oder weiter Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2009)

Es sollte etwas mehr Gehalt in diese Diskussion injiziert werden - keine Chance dem Offtopic.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2009)

the schrieb:


> Weil es mehr Rollenspiele gibt die das Fantasy Mittelalter Setting gebrauchen. RPGs wie Mass Effect oder Fallout gehen da echt unter, und im Bereich MMORPG findet man erst recht kaum Vertreter eines anderen Settings. Wenigstens ist mal was neues in Entwicklung.
> 
> Irgendwie kommt das Fantasy Mittelalter Setting am besten bei uns Europäern an. Zum Beispiel werden manche Japano RPGs (es gibt auch andere gute außer Final Fantasy) erst garnicht bei uns released weils scheinbar niemand hier mag.
> 
> ...



Das wird der Grund sein.

Leider glauben immer noch viele, dass das _ "Oh werter Herr Mitstreiter, mich deucht der Senkel eures kampferprobten Schuhwerkes hätte sich geöffnet und dies könne nun dazu führen dass ihr unbedacht zu Boden geht und eure edlen Zähnchen aus dem Gaumen brecht"_ - Geschwafel sei RP und sonst nix.
Sehr schade.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich warum hier so viele rummeckern und trotzdem WOW spielen das is mir unerklärlich.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum hier so viele rummeckern und trotzdem WOW spielen das is mir unerklärlich.


Weil sich menschen gerne aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irandor (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiele seit dem 2 Monat nachdem WoW rauskam. Das Leveln war sehr anstregend und Zeitaufwändig. Das Blizz jetzt die Ep angehoben hat und somit das Leveln vereinfacht hat, finde ich gut. 
Da auch Gelegenheits Spieler so schneller in den Genuss vom Endgame kommen.

Dann kam die erste erweiterung. Ich fand BC zum Anfang ziemlich cool alleine schon wegen der ganzen neuen Items. Die Sache mit den 25 Mann Raids war meiner Meinung nach so eine 50:50 Idee.
Gut, weil man net mehr so extrem viele Leute dazu bewegen musste  in einem Stamm Raid zu gehen.
Schlecht deshalb weil man einfach nicht mehr die Atmosphäre wie vorher hatte. Alleine mit 40 Mann BWL oder AQ40 zu gehen. Einfach nur geil.

Dann fand ich die Einführung der Drenai und Blutelfen als Sinnfrei. Warum kann jetzt jedes Bündniss jede Klasse Spielen? Meiner Meinung nach ein schwerer Fehler.

So und nun kam WotlK und ich find das Addon echt gelungen, Naxx macht mir immo natürlich am meisten Spaß.

Ich lass mich überraschen der Dinge die da noch kommen sollen.


----------



## Captain Planet (7. Januar 2009)

Mein Bart! Er wächst und wächst und hört nicht auf zu wachsen...schlimm sowas und dann muss ich ihn auch noch alle paar tage abrasieren-.-
Und dann hab ich auch noch mein altes treues Moped, mit dem ich soviele schöne Pannen hatte, gegen ein Auto mit 20''ern getauscht...einfach nur ekelhaft.
Und dann mein Freundin...omg die alte Freundin mit der Zahnspange und den Pickeln war viel besser.
Und dann das Fortgehen, disco gehen...niemand fragt mich mehr nach'nem Ausweis und ich komm auch überall rein...LOL!
Vor der Disco frieren war immer so cool. Jaja früher war immer alles besser!

Ich kann's nicht leugnen, langsam aber sicher geht es auch mit mir bergab.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weil sich menschen gerne aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa leider
Es ist ja eh immer das gleiche regen sich auf "Blah das alte WoW war besser...mimimi Inzen zu leicht...mimimi" und spielen es tortzdem weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hatte Blizz gesagt das Naxx leichter wird und sie haben zig tausendmal begründet warum sie Naxx wieder reinbringen, weil es immer noch Leute gibt die im alten WoW und in BC nicht in Naxx drin waren und da es mit 80 keine Herausforderung gewesen wäre und Naxx die geilste Inze ist die Blizz jemals gemacht hat haben sie sie neu reingebracht, damit jeder sie sehen kann.
Ausserdem haben sie auch gesagt das die kommenden Raids deutlich schwerer werden sollen.
Also wenn ihr WoW nicht mehr mögt hört damit auf und statt über zu leichte Inzen zu heulen lest lieber mal Comments von Blizz!!!
Meine bescheidene Meinung weiß net ob das schonmal gesagt wurde aber das halt von mit an den TE und alle die rumheulen!!!

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Irandor schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seit dem 2 Monat nachdem WoW rauskam. Das Leveln war sehr anstregend und Zeitaufwändig. Das Blizz jetzt die Ep angehoben hat und somit das Leveln vereinfacht hat, finde ich gut.
> Da auch Gelegenheits Spieler so schneller in den Genuss vom Endgame kommen.
> 
> Dann kam die erste erweiterung. Ich fand BC zum Anfang ziemlich cool alleine schon wegen der ganzen neuen Items. Die Sache mit den 25 Mann Raids war meiner Meinung nach so eine 50:50 Idee.
> ...


Das kapier ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reigen @ Malygos (7. Januar 2009)

Naja finde eig. das neue Addon ziemlich gelungen. Die Gebiete sind wieder natürlicher und die Quests an sich haben sich meiner meinung nach im großen und ganzen verbessert. 

Naja ein bisschen Mimimi gibt es schließlich immer und ist auch nicht verboten :>
Lg Chris


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Januar 2009)

Ich seh schon das Geflame, aber ich wage trotzdem mal folgende Aussagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ob es mit WoW bergab geht?*
Wenn man nach der Storyentwicklung geht BC => WotLK - dann nicht.
Wenn man mal nach den Spielerzahlen/Accoutzahlen geht sicher auch nicht, aber viele Spieler heißt nicht zwangsläufig => obergeilstes Hammerspiel

Ich persönlich (und sicher auch einige andere) sehe das "Problem" eher oder auch in den hohen Erwartungen, dem Können der geübten/langjährigen Spieler, dem Umfang eines AddOns und dem (gefühlten) Schneckentempo, in welchem Blizz bekanntlich ein neues auf den Markt schmeißt.

Tatsache ist doch, daß es für einen geübten Spieler (egal ob Suchti oder Casual) wirklich kein Ding mehr ist, in wenigen Wochen auch ohne durchzurushen, sogar wenn man jeden Questtext aufmerksam liest, relativ fix die 80 zu erreichen und auch die Story größtenteils schon durchzuhaben... mir fehlt z.B. nur noch das Sholadingsbecken und Naxx (aber mir kam im Urlaub so´n *Fallout 3* und ein **Indiziiert 2** dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,sonst wäre ich schon längst am Ende).
Also das Tempo in dem normalen bis gute Spieler den Inhalt eines AddOns erledigt haben hat in den 4 Jahren WoW sicher deutlich angezogen und EIN Kontinent mit 10 kleinen bis großen Ländern ist halt im Vergleich zur Classic-Welt schnell gespielt.

Blizz hat zwar einen schönen, neuen, großen Kontinent mit unmengen an Quests geschaffen, aber durch das hohe Spiel(er)tempo ist der relativ schnell durch (BC hat mich dagegen über 6 Monate gekostet). Und was bleibt noch übrig wenn der Content erledigt ist und man auf den nächsten großen Patch wartet? Mats/Gold/Ruf farmen, PvP, 100x Raids/Inis um seine Traum-Epixxxe zu bekommen und auf Dauer auch langweilig werdende Dailys oder eben doch wieder auf einen Twink zurückgreifen.... und das schon vor dem ersten Inhalts-Patch.


Dann erschien da diese tolle Liste:
*"WoW: Zehn Gründe, sich auf 2009 zu freuen - Wir zählen die besten Dinge auf, die Euch in diesem Jahr erwarten"*

*-  1: Schlachtzüge für 10 Spieler*
_"Ok, diese Änderung ist wirklich nicht neu [...] Kleine Gilden können auch ohne besonders aufwändige Mitgliedersuche schlachtzügeln, ohne dabei coole Bosskämpfe (und Instanzen) zu verpassen... blabla"_
Die einen freuen sich´n Bagger, viele andere beschweren sich weils zu einfach wird.
*-  2: Ulduar*
Der erste neue Raid - _"Das buffed-Orakel tippt auf die Veröffentlichung im Februar/März"_
Ein Raid wird abgefarmt und wir warten wieder 2-3 Monate auf den nächsten Patch.
*-  3: Schwimmende Reittiere*
Mounts schmeißen dich in Pfützen nicht mehr ab - man könnte auch sagen, ein Bug den sie erst nach Jahren ausbessern.
*-  4: Das WoW-Tanzstudio*
überflüssig wie´n Sack China-Reis
*-  5: Hast du mal ´nen Aschebringer?*
Wir erfahren, daß (und auf welcher Art) das Schwert im Kampf gegen die Geißel eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird.
Mir doch relativ egal welches Schwert die benutzen.
*-  6: Errungenschaften für Gilden*
_"Wie wäre es also, wenn WoW ein ähnliches Rangsystem einsetzt, um die Leistung und Größe von Gilden zu bewerten?"_ 
Das wird dann eine neue Form vom digitalen Schwanzvergleich - nur auf Gildenebene.
*-  7: Die Arena*
Die 5. Arena-Saison: alles wie immer - neue Epixxe => neues Futter für den digitalen Schwanzvergleich auf Spieler-Ebene
*-  8: Das Geheimnis von Patch 3.2*
_"Keiner weiß, was Blizzard nach dem Ulduar-Schlachtzug für uns in petto hat: Wir orakeln an dieser Stelle mal über zwei verlockende Instanz-Erweiterungen:  #1 Grim Batol - die ehemalige Zwergenfeste im Osten des Sumpflands / #2 Uldum - die Titanen-Instanz hinter den großen Toren im südlichen Tanaris."_ 
Keiner weiß noch nix, worauf soll man sich dann jetzt schon freuen???
*-  9: Ein Charakter, zwei Skillungen: Dual-Spec* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DAS ist mal eine wirklich brauchbare Sache!!!
*- 10: Der Kampf gegen Arthas (endlich!)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"Laut Lead Designer Jeff Kaplan wird der Kampf mit dem Kapitel mit dem letzten Content-Update von Wrath of the Lich King ins Spiel eingebaut - vermutlich mit Patch 3.4 oder 3.5."_
Darauf warten wir wohl alle.


Wenn das wirklich alles ist worauf man sich (laut Buffed) in diesem AddOn noch so freuen kann und Blizz den letzten und storytechnisch wichtigsten Patch bei bekannter Blizzard-Geschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich erst in frühestens in 1 - 1[sup]1/2[/sup] Jahren raushaut dann... ja dann bedeutet das in der Zwischenzeit wieder viel Farmen / Raiden / PvP´en und epische Schwänze vergleichen... der WoW-Content-beendet-Alltag halt.

Was ich nun damit sagen will: Bei Blizzards bisherigem Veröffentlichungstempo kann es nunmal bei vielen Spielern schnell zur Langeweile kommen (auch wenn sie WoW an sich mögen, also spart euch _"Wenns Dir net passt spiel was anderes!"_). Da ist es dann auch kein Wunder, wenn einige WoW den Rücken kehren. Aber zum Glück gibts ja auch ein Leben außerhalb von WoW und auch andere Spieleschmieden haben ein paar coole Eisen im Feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Geht es Bergab mit WoW?*
Wenn Blizzard sein Versprechen wahr macht und es schaffen sollte, jedes Jahr eine neues AddOn zu präsentieren - dann sicher noch nicht. Oder sie bringen mal einen großen Kontinent mit mehr als nur 10 Ländern und Leveln. (Sorry, nur meine kleine Meinung.)

Oder um es mit den Worten eines (schon eher Suchti-) Freundes zu sagen:
_"Wenn das mit dem nächsten Add wieder so lange dauert hör ich auf. Dann tu ich lieber was gutes und setz noch´n Kind in die Welt... für den Fall, daß der erste mich im Alter nicht pflegen will."_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (7. Januar 2009)

Mir hat WOW mit BC erst so richtig Spass gemacht.

Und so sehen das in unserer Gilde 95% der Leute es.

Man hat relativ schnell die Gengend erkundet (in neuen Teil) und die Inis sind auch nicht so fordernt.

Früher war BT das Ultimative oder Sunwell, und heute wenn du 80 bist ?

Was nun ?

Die Inis sind sehr schnell agegrast.

Wir machen sogar Classics nur damit wir was zutun haben.

Nee, hätten ein wenig mehr Beschäftigung für Lv80+ machen können.


----------



## Zetmarcos (7. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> ..., die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit...



Dem stimm ich zu.


----------



## phamo (7. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ?

Ich spiele WoW seit anbeginn der Zeit, und finde zwar, dass die Community damals besser war und auch alles etwas mehr Spaß gemacht hat, aber :

-Blizzard geht vielmehr auf Wünsche seitens der User ein als früher
-Die Grafik hat sich um einiges verbessert (Siehe Nordend, es gibt so viele Dinge, die einfach fantastisch aussehen, daran sieht man, dass Blizzard sich sehr viel Mühe gibt !
-Immer schwieriger Content (Klar Naxx ist jetzt nicht der Hammer^^ - aber wartet bis T8/9 Instanzen, dann wird sich das Niveau ändern !)
-Das alles so kunterbunt in BC war, okay einiges wie Schattenmondtal, Schergrat und Nethersturm war irgendwie eintönig, aber z.B. Nagrand war meiner Meinung nach sehr schön und einladend... Shattrath war die beste Stadt die ich je in WoW gesehen hab... viele schöne Effekte... und die Story bzw. das Zukunfstmäßige, dass hatte irgendwie was - nicht jedermanns Geschmack okay..
-PvP viel besser als damals, mit BC Arena, war wohl ziemlich geil, neue Schlachtfelder sowie neue PvP gebiet 1000 Winter ist auch wirklich sehr gut gelungen
-Schnellere Runs in Heros als zu BC Zeiten, so hab ich auch mal mehr Zeit für was anderes neben WoW
-Sehr interessante Quests, keine 1000 Quests in denen man nur looten und töten muss, sondern z.B. auf Drachen fliegen kann, mit Panzern fahren usw...
-Interessante, Spannende und witzige Questtexte, besser als in Classic und BC
-Arthas Video Ingame, sowie die Story, außerdem kann man sich auf den kampf gg Arthas freuen^^
-mehr Berufe, mehr Skills,... mehr Vielfalt rund um den eigenen Charactere, Glyphensystem....
-besseres UI, schöne Features (z.B. Achievment System)
-mehr Style like Mounts
- und noch viel mehr

natührlich gibt es auch schlechte Sachen, wie z.B. (leider) Community, zu viel gefarme um was zu erreichen, Kopieren von Raids (Naxxramas - was aber auch für viele ehem. Classic Spieler toll ist), ....


Das WoW Bergab geht, davon halte ich überhaupt nichts, klar viele Spieler sind frustiert, dass sie wieder von "vorne" Anfangen (hart erkämpftes S4 Set, T6...), auf der anderen Seite viele die sich eben darüber freuen, viele neue Spieler fangen an, und da WoW nunmal das beste MMORPG für Einsteiger ist, werden immer noch Leute WoW "entdecken"....


MFG


----------



## hoti82 (7. Januar 2009)

mich wunderts eigentlich nich hartcore zoger von damals sich beschweren heute hat sich blizzard einfach den gelegnheit zockern geöffente die nicht den ganzen tag mit nem mmo verbringen wollen. ich sehs eher zum positven ich als arbeitende Person kommen nun auch entlich mal in den genus der inies. was ich zu wow normal und bc zeiten eher selten gepackt haben auser vielleich mal Karazahn oder Za. also ich bin froh über die änderungen und BLizzard hat die naxx wiederbelebt aus folgendem Grund damals war nur ein Bruchteil  möglich diese geile ini zu besuchen. blizzard wollte sie aber für alle zugänglich machen und auserdem hat sie was mit der geschichte des Lich Königs zu tun. und ich finde das die dungeon kein witzt sind nun man sollte doch erstmal ab warten was uns in den raid von ulduar und Eiskrone erwartet ich denke diese beiden werden wie malygos knall harte end inis werden.

ALso wer meckert sollte sich auch mit der Kehr seite des ganzen befassen was ich glaub du nicht gemacht hast . mmos sind heute spiele für jeder man und nimmer Hard core Zockern vorenthalten wenn du das haben wolltest hättest du everquest 1 zocken sollen. in den 90igern das war  nen game für Hardcore zocker.

Und ich finde diese diskusion einfach nur lächerlich. was regt Ihr euch eigentlich drüber auf Blizzards game ist 4 Jahre alt und das is schon eher alt für nen mmo.


----------



## Darkneer (7. Januar 2009)

xD man man ihr diskutiert schon wieder über die wichtigsten Dinge im Leben, hört mal auf den Tipp von Blizzard und geht mal mit freunden raus und lasst doch wotlk wotlk sein und wenn es dir keinen spass mehr macht hör auf oder akzeptiere die Verbesserungen!


----------



## Gustav Gans (7. Januar 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> das sieht hier aber derb nach nem "mimimimimimimi" treat aus...wenn du der meinung bist das es bergab geht dann kauf dir die siedler oder so, wenn du deinen spaß verloren hast...mir persönlich machts immernoch riesig spaß und seit wotlk noch viel mehr....
> 
> und die verkaufszahlen des addons und die verkaufszahlen neuer account bzw, der alten spiele sprechen dafür dass es noch lange nicht bergab geht...
> 
> LG leo



Hallo erstmal,
denke nicht das es unbedingt ein Mimimi ist. aberauch ich habe mit WOW aufgehört, NACH dem Erwerb des Addon und Lvl 80. Jeder muss persönlich entscheiden was ihm Spass macht. Die Zeit vor BC hab ich nicht erlebt aber auch schon schlechtes darüber gelesen und gehört. Nicht jedem gefielen die stundenlangen Raids, 40 Leute zusammen zu koordinieren ist auch nicht ganz leicht.

Meine Gründe zum aufhören waren Hauptsächlich der 30% Nerf auf die Bosse. Plötzlich konnten alle pullen und tanken. CC was ist das? Immer hieß es: "Mit Lvl 80 stimmt die Sache wieder". Das war leider nicht so.

Ein wenig anstrengen möchte ich mich auch im Spiel, eine Herausforderung um es interessant zu machen. Leider verkommt meiner Meinung nach WOW immer mehr in Richtung E-Sports mit dem Arenaspiel und den damit eingehenenden Nerfs sobald was in der Arena nicht stimmt. 

Auch eine ständige Latenz von über 250 macht es nicht immer zum Vergnügen zu spielen. Ein wöchentlicher Bericht im offiziellen Forum befriedigt irgendwann nicht mehr.


Aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal, mein Account ist gekündigt und ich versuche mal ob HDRO was für mich ist. Die Grafik ist zumindest besser, wobei ich auch den WOW Stile sehr mochte. 

Letztendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er das Spiel noch spielen möchte, ich persönlich gebe mein Geld für mein Vergnügen aus. WOW hat mir sehr lange gut gefallen, nun eben nicht mehr. 

Und ich glaube wie der Postersteller das WOW ein paar Kunden verlieren wird. Bis es bergab geht wird es aber noch dauern, solange denen die spielen viel Spass und Erfolg.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## derwaynez (7. Januar 2009)

Darkneer schrieb:


> xD man man ihr diskutiert schon wieder über die wichtigsten Dinge im Leben, hört mal auf den Tipp von Blizzard und geht mal mit freunden raus und lasst doch wotlk wotlk sein und wenn es dir keinen spass mehr macht hör auf oder akzeptiere die Verbesserungen!


Ich denke es ist normal, dass man in einem WoW Forum über WoW Themen diskutiert, oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Hinterhältiger (7. Januar 2009)

wenns euch keinen spass macht --> lasst's doch einfach >.<

spielt was andres, geht raus, whatever...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (8. Januar 2009)

@Sascha_BO
Jo volles sign. Hab zwar den Content nicht annähernd durch, aber für mich sieht das ganze auch aus, wie ne Kopie von BC. Content nach Content wird spärlich dazugefügt und dazwischen darfste jede Ini ca 1000x Mal sehen, bis du Nachts schon Mischungen aus den bestrittenen Inis träumst. Oder sie implementieren wieder ein paar zusätzliche Dailies und man macht dann mit sämtlichen Chars Tag ein Tag aus die selben Dailies. Suuuuppper!-.-
Dank diesem Zukunftsaussicht hab ich wieder das Paintballen entdeckt und freu mich morgen wieder ein paar Scenarios mit Kumpeln zu zocken^^ Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Kauft euch nen Markierer und ab geht die Post. Gibt lustigeres als WoW. Ist auch nur nen Pixelsalat, und ihr vergesst einfach, dass nichts was ihr in dem Spiel macht auch nur den geringsten reellen Wert hat, rein garnichts, alles nur virtuelle Einbildung, denn die wahre Welt ist draußen und nicht innerhalb von vier Wänden. Und wenn was anfängt zu nerven muss man sich ned zwingen den Müll weiter mitzumachen, ganz einfach.

@Hinterhältiger
Wenns dich nervt, dass man seine Meinung äußert, dann geh doch weg, oder woanders hin, mach doch was anderes oder les nen anderen Thread, whatever :-P

Und offen gesagt besteht die Möglichkeit sehr gut, dass es bald bergab mit WoW geht. Es sind einfach einige Spiele im kommen, die uner anderem evtl alte Nostalgiker wieder wach werden lassen^^ Ich sag da nur am Rande mal Diabolo 3^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Januar 2009)

Denke eher das es mit WoW bergauf geht.
Deswegen einen Thread machen?
Ist doch schon lange OT.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (8. Januar 2009)

k das laser-gun design hat mir bei bc auch net so gefallen. aba das mit den täglichen q´s war zuper klar... und das mit av war auch sehr gut. das konnte früher nach 9 stunden schon ziemlch abnerfen wenn man auch noch loosed. 
wolk find ich sehr gut. es is klar das bei so nem spiel töte 5 davon und sammel 5 davon die q´s sind. aba is auch voll k. ich find die q´s ehrlichgesagt sogar besser als alle wo man rumlaufen muss und irgendwas machen muss. geht eben scneller. aba du musst zugeben da hats ne menge neue q´s gegeben die mal ganz anders sind. die gebiete find ich sehr gut. also ich kann mich net beschweren. k ich raide zwar net aktiv aba wo ich ma dabei war und was ich gehört hab is schon beachtlich. die scheinen echt bissi zu einfahc zu sein. aba denkt dran es gibt auch net so skillte leute. 
naja wenn du kritik hast dann lass es im wow-forum vllt änderts sich ja dann. ich finde wow immer noch gut und spiel es weiter. und ich glaub net das 11 mio. n feak sind-.-
naja musst du wissen obs so scheise is und es besser spiele gibt und du aufhörst oda auch mal die guten dinge und auch neuen an wow siehst und weiterspielst.
lg


----------



## Killkong (8. Januar 2009)

ja klar zu 60er zeiten war es viel besser die ini's war besser (nix geht über MC und BWL) und DAS PVP WAR VIEL BESSER (wer will bitte in WoW Panzer -.-) das is nur noch kake aber naja mann muss auch sagen das es noch keine game gib das besser als WoW is

die guten kommen alle noch wie Aion und Co


----------



## Hangatyr (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch mal wieder ein klassischer Panikthread. Hier wird eine subjektive Meinung, die auf schlechten Recherchen beruht in eine Frage gepresst, die sich eigentlich von selbst beantwortet. 

Blizzard geht mit der Zeit, denkt wirtschaftlich und probiert so ein großes Rundumpaket zu schnüren. Die Richtung E-Sport bestimmt doch das schneller werdende Internet und auch die bessere Verfügbarkeit von DSL auch in ländlichen Gegenden. Also kann auch der Landwirt von nebenan,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal schnell seine Freizeit mit Todesritter & Co. gestalten. Eine größer werdende Community bedeutet automatisch mehr Kritik, Wünsche und der Schrei nach Gerechtigkeit vieler, unter dem Motto "Eh ich zahle 13 Euro im Monat" jetzt macht das Spiel so wie ich es will. Sicher macht Blizz auch Fehler die dann im Laufe der Zeit mit Contentpatches und oder Nerf gewisser Klassen behoben werden, aber auch hier gilt "Jeder KANN, keiner MUSS" Wenn es so bergab geht wie der TE es vermutet, dann verstehe ich nicht den extremen Zuwachs an Twinks die dann auch noch kostenlos auf neue Realmpools verschoben werden. Wer auf dem einen Realm nicht klar kommt geht halt auf den Nächsten ^^ 
"Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit!"

so long


"love it or leave it"


----------



## Grinsedrache (8. Januar 2009)

Gustav Gans : dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Klar ist die Landschaft schick geworden und die Quests storylastiger - aber die Instanzen so kackeneinfach zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naxx Arachnidenviertel, nur der Tank blaulila der Rest blau... und trotzdem die ersten 2 Bosse im ersten Try down an einem Abend. Vorraussetzung : jeder musste die Taktik gelesen haben. 

Als meine Hexe 80 wurde, stand ich vor einem Problem : was mach ich ? Dailys ? Langweilig. Heros ? Langweilig. Berufe skillen ? Hm gute Idee aber zu wenig Mats. 

Unter vielen Weihnachtsbäumen lag sicher Addon oder UrWow, die Flut der " Casuals " wird weiter zunehmen. Vom Ton der ingame herrscht möcht ich erst gar nicht mal anfangen. 

Wie siehts denn heut aus wenn man sich einloggt mit seinem 80ger ? Steht man in einer Hauptstadt der alten Welt knallen einem die Whispers um die Ohren... " zih mich.. brauh g fürn mount... etc bla.. "  Dann sieht man den Spamchannel durchlaufen .. früher bekannt als Handelschannel. 

WotLK ist anspruchslos und kinderkackeneinfach geworden. Die paar Gruppenquests oder Iniquests zwischen rein sind nicht weiter wichtig.

Ja ich habe WoW (unfreiwillig) auf Eis gelegt - und lass es da. 

Mir steht nicht mehr der Sinn nach Äpixgeilen Kiddies, die nur alles lila sehn wollen.. und nach lernresistenten Vollidioten - mir ist der Sinn nach einer kleinen Comm und nem freundlichen Miteinander.


----------



## Asarion (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich die neuen Antworten gelesen habe, muß ich auch mal wieder was dazu sagen.

Es gibt einige, die heulen rum, weil jetzt auch solche Spieler an die Epics können, die keine 6-8 Stunden oder mehr am Tag Zeit haben zum Spielen. Na und? Es sind nur Items mit lila Namen. Was ist Euer Problem, das auch andere nun daran kommen können? Gönnt ihr den Spielern die Epics nicht, die nicht die Zeit haben oder bereit sind, so viel Zeit in WoW zu investieren, wie ihr?

Ich finde es gut, das auch die sogenannten Casuals nun an die Epics rankommen können. Profiliert Euch doch mal über was anderes als über so digitale Sch*anzvergleiche wie Epics, rare Mounts, etc. Zum Beispiel über Hilfsbereitschaft, Freundlichkeit oder Rollenspiel, aber halt - damit kann man ja nicht rumposen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist unverständlich, warum so viele Vielspieler/Raider den anderen so oft die Epics nicht gönnen. Ihr behauptet, ihr geht raiden, weil euch der Raid *Spaß* macht... dann sollte euch doch egal sein, welcher Boss was droppt und ob noch andere das tragen, solange der Boss liegt und es Spaß gemacht hat, oder? Ich finde es eine ziemliche Heuchelei, wenn man einerseits behauptet, man geht nur raiden, weil es viel Spaß macht und auf der anderen Seite rumheult, das man jetzt nicht mehr einer der wenigen ist, die an die Epics kommen. Was ist euch denn nun wichtiger? Der Spaß oder die Epics?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mag sein, das ich einer der wenigen bin, die Spieler nicht nach raren Mounts oder Epics beurteilen. Ich habe schon Tanks erlebt, die in grün/blau besser getankt haben als so mancher angebliche "Ich-trage-Äpix-also-bin-ich-mega"-Tank. Epics vereinfachen das Spiel nur, bringen einem aber nicht bei, wie man seine Klasse zu spielen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das scheinen viele zu vergessen und meinen, nur weil sie Items mit lila Namen tragen, wären sie nun die imba roxxor Spieler und alle anderen wären "Kacknoobs" im Vergleich zu ihnen.

Gestern zum Beispiel in Dalaran: Ich stehe da so mit meinem Priester am Briefkasten als plötzlich jemand neben mir mit "olololololol, wat fürn scheiß trägst du kackboon den da" anfängt und mich auslacht. Nun sei angemerkt, das ich im RP-Outfit dastand, wobei mir die Stats da schnurzegal sind, solange der Style (in diesem Fall Silber & Weiß) stimmt. Habe ihn dann meine Antwort geflüstert, er solle sich doch einfach mal das Buch "Rollenspiel für Anfänger" oder, damit er es besser versteht, "RP for Noobs" besorgen und keinem RPler mit seinem OOC-Gequatsche auf den Keks gehen. Aber nein, er hat mich fleißig weiter beleidigt, was ich für ein Noob wäre, wie beschissen die Stats meiner Klamotten wären, etc. Einige Worte mag ich nicht hier schreiben, weil die echt unter der Gürtellinie waren.

Er hat dann einen 3-Stunden-Bann bekommen vom GM, soweit ich weiß, weil ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe wegen a) Beleidigung und b) OOC im /say, was ja laut erweiterten Regeln für RP-Realms verboten ist. Jedenfalls war er ein paar Minuten später plötzlich weg und kam auch nicht mehr online.

Fünf Minuten später war ich gerade auf dem Weg zu den Portalen, als mich plötzlich eine Taurin bejubeln. Hum? Ich schreibe sie an, warum sie mich denn bejubelt und was ist die Antwort? "Endlich mal jemand, der im RP-Outfit herumläuft!" Diese vereinzelten Erlebnisse der positiven Art zeigen mir, das die Community noch nicht ganz im Allerwertesten ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar gibt es auch Dinge, die mich in WoW stören. Die Copter und die Chopper zum Beispiel. Aber das liegt eher an dem Dauerlärm, den die machen, selbst wenn sie nur dumm rumstehen.

Ich finde WotLK selbst gut, weil nun auch Leute, die keine 6+ Stunden am Tag Zeit haben, mal was erreichen können. Das Rumgemecker, alles wäre zu leicht, nervt mich jedoch immer mehr. Dann laßt eure Epcis, Flasks, Elixiere, Buff-Food, etc. mal zuhause und findet selbst heraus, wie eine Ini oder ein Boss geht, ohne euch vorher die Maps runterzuladen und zu studieren und ohne vorher nachzusehen, wie man den Boss am schnellsten klein bekommt. DAS hat WoW Classic damals schwer gemacht. Wer nicht bereit ist, mal 10 oder 20 Wipes in Kauf zu nehmen, um herauszufinden, wie ein Boss oder eine Ini zu schaffen ist und sich statt dessen lieber die Guides samt Karten und What-to-do-if-Anteilung runterlädt und durchliest, soll nicht rumheulen, wenn es ihm zu einfach erscheint. Für alle, die es auch *ohne* Guides schaffen: SUPER. Für alle, die es *ohne* Guides *und* TS schaffen: HAMMER! Wem es ohne Guides und TS immer noch zu einfach ist, kann ja die Epics gegen grün tauschen und/oder mal die ganzen Buffs weglassen, sowie Omen und ähnliche Addons abschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich angeht, sind die Instanzen NICHT zu leicht, was wohl auch daran liegt, das ich komplett ohne ein einziges Epic reingehe. Ich probiere gerne aus und spiele daher nicht nach Guides, weil ich das Spiel selbst erkunden und erspielen will und das kann ich nicht, wenn ich Guides benutze und nach der Taktik von XYZ spiele oder beim Questen nur dem Questhelper nachrenne ohne mein Gehirn einzuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich hat damals schon das Gemecker über Burning Crusage gestört. Die Zangarmarschen fand ich interessant, Nagrand war einfach klasse und die Rasse der Blutelfen bewog mich dazu, doch mal Horde zu spielen und mein Priester da ist ziemlich gefragt, obwohl er ja ein Blutelf ist, über die so viele "Hordies" ablästern. Aber Vorurteile gibt man ja so ungern auf, selbst wenn man weiß, das sie Mist sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überhaupt immer dieses ganze "Früher war alles besser"... ja, klar. Ich spiele WoW seit Classic, mein Nachtelfen-Priester war damals Level 52 als Burning Crusade rauskam und ich habe als Rollenspieler langsam gelevelt, also nicht in 2-3 Monaten, wie es so viele taten, denen die Story oder RP egal ist. Somit kenne ich Classic, BC und WotLK und ich finde es jetzt wesentlich besser. Das (Ruf-)Gefarme in BC und Classic geht mir tierisch auf den Keks, weswegen ich es einfach lasse. Die Items und Rezepte sind für mich nicht interessant genug, um mir das anzutun. Deswegen finde ich es gut, das dies in WotLK beim Questen nebenbei passiert und auch recht flott geht.

Es gibt nur eines, was mich an WotLK wirklich stört (und teilweise schon bei BC gestört hat): "Suche Mitstreiter, der mit mir den heulenden Fjord erkunden möchte." ... "mach doch alleine, gibt mehr ep." Ah ja, wozu spiele ich ein MMORPG, wenn ich alles alleine machen soll? Dann könnte ich ja auch ein Offline-RPG spielen.  Mein Heilig-Priester kriegt das öfter zu hören und ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, als einer dieser "mach doch alleine"-Sager etwa 20 Minuten fragte, ob ich mit in die Ini zum Heilen komme, zu antworten: "Mach doch alleine, gibt mehr EP."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sonst finde ich WoW wirklich gut und mal abgesehen davon, das mein Priester im Kristallsangwald fast von den Wölfen verhapst wurde (oh oh, Totenkopf) finde ich den wunderschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Caidy (8. Januar 2009)

Hinterhältiger schrieb:


> wenns euch keinen spass macht --> lasst's doch einfach >.<
> 
> spielt was andres, geht raus, whatever...
> 
> ...



absolut /signed





es bringt nix darüber zu diskutieren, die dies spielen meckern vllt mal, aber sie liebens trotzdem, sonst würden sies net spielen und die dies hassen sollen raus an die luft gehen oder was anderes spielen, keiner zwingt euch


----------



## ALCHiBENG (8. Januar 2009)

Schonmal wer der Flamer Sartharion +3 Drakes gelegt oder Immortal erreicht? Ihr habt nen Schaden, der Raidcontent/Bonus is endgeil, man sollte nur in Kenntnis dessen sein, dass es ein ERFOLGSSYSTEM gibt ..........


Man man man


----------



## mmm79 (8. Januar 2009)

ALCHiBENG schrieb:


> Schonmal wer der Flamer Sartharion +3 Drakes gelegt oder Immortal erreicht? Ihr habt nen Schaden, der Raidcontent/Bonus is endgeil, man sollte nur in Kenntnis dessen sein, dass es ein ERFOLGSSYSTEM gibt ..........



/sign

mit 2 adds haben wir den schon, im 10ner und 25iger
und am immortal arbeiten wir ^^

es ist zwar richtig das der content im moment etwas leicht ist, aber die neunen raidinis werden schon noch schwerer.
abgesehen davon haben mir die Gebiete (jetzt mal abgesehen von der Tundra) richtig gut gefallen
und das questen hat richtig fun gemacht


----------



## wass'n? (8. Januar 2009)

Thread Nr. 2436 zu dem Thema


----------



## Asarion (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Dein Post habe ich leider erst gesehen, wo ich meines schon abgeschickt hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Klar ist die Landschaft schick geworden und die Quests storylastiger - aber die Instanzen so kackeneinfach zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha. Und ist die immer noch so einfach, wenn man die Taktik vorher mal nicht liest? Wenn man VORHER weiß, wie es geht, ist fast alles einfach. Aber wo ist dann noch die Herausforderung, wenn man vorher schon weiß, was kommt, obwohl man noch nie drin war?



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Als meine Hexe 80 wurde, stand ich vor einem Problem : was mach ich ? Dailys ? Langweilig. Heros ? Langweilig. Berufe skillen ? Hm gute Idee aber zu wenig Mats.


Und was hindert dich daran, die Mats sammeln zu gehen? Aber das ist wohl auch langweilig, nicht wahr? Und man kann auch noch questen, wenn man 80 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Unter vielen Weihnachtsbäumen lag sicher Addon oder UrWow, die Flut der " Casuals " wird weiter zunehmen. Vom Ton der ingame herrscht möcht ich erst gar nicht mal anfangen.


Was ist so schlimm an "Casuals"? Ich bin auch einer, weil ich "nur" 2-4 Stunden am Tag spiele, je nachdem, wieviel Zeit ich nach der Arbeit noch habe... und wieviel Lust. Wo steht geschrieben, das WoW ausschließlich ein Spiel für Vielspieler sein soll?



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn heut aus wenn man sich einloggt mit seinem 80ger ? Steht man in einer Hauptstadt der alten Welt knallen einem die Whispers um die Ohren... " zih mich.. brauh g fürn mount... etc bla.. "  Dann sieht man den Spamchannel durchlaufen .. früher bekannt als Handelschannel.


Das kenne ich auch und solche Sprüche wie "Zieh mich", etc. werden ignoriert und teilweise von meinen Addons rausgefiltert. Den Handeschannel habe ich deswegen eigentlich nie an und wenn ich ihn mal anhabe und es wird zu schlimm, schreibe ich ein paar Tickets wegen Regelverstoß (auf RP-Realms darf laut erweiterter Regeln von Blizzard nur über Kauf und Verkauf geredet werden).



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> WotLK ist anspruchslos und kinderkackeneinfach geworden. Die paar Gruppenquests oder Iniquests zwischen rein sind nicht weiter wichtig.


Wenn man sich nur auf den Raid-Content fixiert, stimmt das. Gut, das ich sowas als Rollenspieler ziemlich unwichtig finde. Ich queste gerne, ab und zu eine Ini ist ganz nett, aber ansonsten betreibe ich das, wofür das RP in MMORPG steht, nämlich Rollenspiel.



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Mir steht nicht mehr der Sinn nach Äpixgeilen Kiddies, die nur alles lila sehn wollen.. und nach lernresistenten Vollidioten - mir ist der Sinn nach einer kleinen Comm und nem freundlichen Miteinander.


Das Spiel, das ausschließlich aus Raidinis, die so schwer sind, das sie kaum einer schafft, mußt Du Dir wohl selbst programmieren. Da jeder Spielehersteller so viele Kunden wie möglich (wegen Verdienst) erreichen will, werden Spiele nun mal meist für die Masse hergestellt und nicht für einige wenige Hardliner.

Klar, mich regen auch Leute auf, die z. B. als Hexer mit Lvl 52 noch nicht wissen, was ein Seelenstein ist, aber nicht jeder ist lernrestistent. Und auch mir steht der Sinn nach einem freundlichen Miteinander - aber genau daran hapert es ja... und das fing schon kurz vor BC an und nicht erst mit BC... mit BC nahm es nur zu.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich Epics durch Instanzen komplett abschaffen, damit das mal aufhört mit dem "Mimimi, jeder kriegt es nun, mimimi...". Am besten wäre es, Epics nur noch über die Berufe zu bekommen. Dann bräuchte jeder nur noch die Materialien sammeln und es herstellen oder herstellen lassen. Zumindest könnte dann niemand mehr rumprahlen mit "Ich war in XYZ und DU Noob nicht!"

Und was die "äpixgeilen Kiddies" angeht... das meiste sind keine Kiddies. Sie benehmen sich nur so. Ist halt das typisch menschliche "Mein Haus, meine Freundin, mein Auto", etc. Wieviele würden raiden gehen, wenn es da keine Epics, Legendarys oder sonstwas abzugreifen gäbe? Kaum einer, weil man dann ja nicht mehr angeben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gönne den Raidern "kackschwere" Inis, an denen sie sich die Zähne ausbeißen, aber mich kotzt das Rumgepose vorm Auktionator, vor der Bank oder vorm Briefkasten, so das man kaum noch dran kommt, so an. Ich gönne ihnen Titel, Erfolge oder sonstwas - aber bloß keine Epics, Mounts oder sowas, damit das Rumgepose aufhört.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (8. Januar 2009)

der TE hätte vlt besser die frage stellen soll ob es mit den user von WoW bergab geht...

gilt selbstverständlich nicht für alle aber für einen teil allemal...aktuelles beispiel:

die kommentare zu den kommenden änderungen für patch 3.0.8  

hab mir tatsächlich die mühe gemacht und alle gelesen...


----------



## Omidas (8. Januar 2009)

ALCHiBENG schrieb:


> Schonmal wer der Flamer Sartharion +3 Drakes gelegt oder Immortal erreicht? Ihr habt nen Schaden, der Raidcontent/Bonus is endgeil, man sollte nur in Kenntnis dessen sein, dass es ein ERFOLGSSYSTEM gibt ..........
> 
> 
> Man man man



Und das Erfolgssystem ist so eine Sache, die für mich mit ein Problem ist. Was soll man davon halten wenn man zum ersten mal
Sartharion kommt und dem zu legen und schon im vornerein weiss, dass es möglich ist mit nur leicht besserem Equip und Training
dieser Boss auf einer vielfach höhren Schwierigkeit zu legen ist.

[RAID] Ja wir kommen jetzt zu dem Boss. Beim Firstkill machen wir den normal. Ihr habt ja alle die Taktik gelesen und wisst was
er kann. Da es ja noch das Achievment gibt, wird es nicht alzu schwer sein. Also ein bischen Konzentration, ich will nicht mehr
als 5 Trys bei dem haben.

Soll so die Motivation aussehen einen Firstkill zu machen?? Für mich ist das einfach nur demotivierend. Als ich mit meinem Mage
70ig wurde habe ich mich über jeden einzelnen Firstkill tierisch gefreut. Jetzt war es nur bei Razuvious, weil wir da ein paar mehr
Trys gebraucht haben (25er), weil unser Heilpriester nicht soviel Hit hatte um die Kontrolle zuverlässig aufrecht zu erhalten.
Werde mich sicher auch freuen wenn Malygos 25er fällt. Aber der Rest war recht unemotional.

Auch der Trash in den Raids ist sowas von schlimm. Rein -> Bomben -> 1s regen -> Rein -> Bomben. Ab und an mal wenn rezzen
weil man es übertrieben hat (Ja mit Randoms ist es sicher nicht so, aber ich geh nunmal mit der Gilde). Das ist fast so interessant
wie UC wieder von Varimatas zu befreien. Am Anfang ist es noch lustig, weil man soviel Schaden macht, aber bei mir wurde es
spätestens unten in der Stadt langweilig, weil egal was man tat die Gegner fielen eh. Und wenn man nicht aus versehen ein Boss
da pullt, oder weitab ist, kann man auch nicht sterben.

Wenn man die Achievments wenigstens so gemacht hätte, das man sie nicht zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt machen könnte, wäre es ja
auch noch in Ordnung. Kara wurde ja auch nicht zu 5te mit T4 gemacht. Also wenn man Sartharion erst so mit T8,5 mit 3 Adds 
legen könnte, wäre es mir bei weitem lieber.


Es gibt zwar auch sehr viel positives zu WotlK zu sagen, aber im Bezug aufs raiden, was für mich so ca 50% des Spiels ausmacht
ist es nun doch sehr entäuschend.


----------



## Delhoven (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, neben der schlechten Balance und dem zu hohen DPS Output im PvP momentan, stört mich vor allem, das es immer mehr für casual wird und alles verschenkt wird.

Naxxramas und die andern 25er sind große 5er Dungeons, jede Furzgilde hat den Content scho clear.

Die 5er Inis / Hero sind teilweise härter, zumal wenn man mit Random geht, sind die auf jeden Fall härter.

Bitte die Nächsten Raids knackig schwer machen, so das die Pveler beschöftigt sind, die Bob´s WoW quitten und wir pvpler ruhe haben im BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Professions: Keine wichtigen Ruf oder Dropp Enchants / Gems / Pots. Sprich jeder bekommt alles.

PVE´ler bekommen S5.5 Items geschenkt (Archavon). Archavon allgemein ist eine beleidigung für alle PvP Spieler.

Und was mir doch am meisten aufn Sack geht, ich hatte mit Ende Bc nach 3 Jahren wow 3 level 70er 

Diese aber nun 3x durch die etwas zu krass geratene Levelphase zu schleifen deprimiert, zumal ich net unendlich viel Zeit habe durch relativ Zeitaufwändige Arbeit.

Die Daylies wurden dumm gemacht, alles liegt weit auseinander...die Insel war schon geiler, einfach hinrennen und durchquesten.

Abhärtung wurde versaut. Ich gehe mit meinem Druiden in die Arena, habe 620 Abhärtung und kippe im Rogue SL um. So what?


Es gibt aber auch positives:

PvP Non Set: Endlich richtig nice Teuer geworden, nun fehlt noch ein Mindestrating darauf! Für alles, von der Insignie bis zu den Stiefeln. Am besten bei 1600 angefangen hoch bis 1850 oder so.

Quests: Leveln dauert zwar zu lange, aber bei den Qs war es teilweise recht spaßig neue Ideen zu sehen. Aber Leveln ist halt nur der Weg auf den BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gestaltung der Welt finde ich super gelungen. Die Nordische (Hey das sieht aus wie die Erde unserer Väter) Athmosphäre mit Wikingern und Eis ist einfach saucool. Definitiv schöner als die BC Welt, wobei natürlich dieses Addon das SPiel warscheinlich nicht verbessern wird im Gegensatz zu BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey, wir gehen mit geiler Optik unter.

1k Winter, sollte man sich angesehen haben.

Arthas Story Questreihen und alles lehnen sich an die alten Geschichten an, wer bei manchen Reihen mitliest wird Spaß haben.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Januar 2009)

Darkneer schrieb:


> xD man man ihr diskutiert schon wieder über die wichtigsten Dinge im Leben, hört mal auf den Tipp von Blizzard und geht mal mit freunden raus und lasst doch wotlk wotlk sein und wenn es dir keinen spass mehr macht hör auf oder akzeptiere die Verbesserungen!



Ok. mache ich.

Was haltet ihr vom Einmarsch in den Gazastreifen ? Findet ihr es gut, dass Bush endlich geht ? Ist die Welt wirklich eine Kugel ?

Öhm, das hier ist ein WoW Forum und wir tun durchaus noch andere Dinge. Nur wenn ich halt meine 15 Minuten hier im Forum lese,
dann tu ich das wegen WoW und nichts anderes.

Mann Mann Mann


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr bloß immer alle gegen ein wenig Kritik?
Man kann durchaus etwas mögen und trotzdem dran rummeckern oder "spielt" ihr etwa auch nicht mehr mit euren Freundinnen / Freunden nur weil die mal zickig waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Spiel, kein Film, kein Buch, kein Mensch, kein Auto, kein wasauchimmer ist zu 100% perfekt, also darf man sich ruhig mal über ein paar "Schwachpunkte" austauschen.... eigentlich.... nur nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es gibt ja immer irgendwo Fanboys die glauben, daß WoW ewig bestehen wird. Da erinner ich mich spontan an einen Fred wo jemand wissen wollte, ob die Zocker WoW auch mit 80 (Jahren) noch spielen werden....... selbstverständlich werden die Server auch noch in 50-60 Jahren laufen und es wird bestimmt an die 60 Mio. Aktive geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kinnas, auch ein Spiel wie WoW nutzt sich irgendwann ab. Heute spielt ja auch kaum noch jemand PacMan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (8. Januar 2009)

Asarion.. tut mir ja Leid.

Aber schon mal die Dropchancen für Froststoff angesehen ? ... Als Schneider ist man ganz schön verarscht mit der Droprate. Bevor ich aufgehört hab mit WoW hab ich lediglich bis zum Teppich geskillt. Am liebsten hätte ich den Beruf verlernt, weil es dermassen frustet.

Und zum Taktiken lesen : in vielen Gilden ist es leider Vorschrift geworden, Taktiken zu lesen und wenn möglich auswendig zu lernen. Wipe no more !  Vielen ist doch heutzutage das Wipen zuwider " räbääh 500g Repkosten widda !! knubs !! " . hat man sie nicht gelesen, bekommt man sie spätestens im TS bis zum Erbrechen vorgebetet.

Ein Erlebnis hat sich mir sehr tief ins Gedächtnis gebrannt ( zum Thema epicsgeilheit und Topgilden ). War mit meinem Palatwink Blutkessel - questen und leveln. In der Gruppe 2 aus sehr bekannten Gilden des Servers. 2x fielen Tankitems, die mir weggerollt wurden mit dünnsten Ausreden. 5x sind wir gestorben weil die 2 Hohlköpfe alles falsch gemacht haben.  Am Ende wurde ich als Kacknoob betitelt ( das harmloseste noch ), der ja mal 0 Ahnung hat, wer sie sind und welche Vorraussetzungen es braucht um in ihre " Eiltegilde " aufgenommen zu werden. 

Btw gehöre ich sicher nicht zu den Posern. Ich hab den Black Warbear ? Na und ... ich hab noch 30 andre Mounts.  Ich hab 3 Titel.. Na who cares, ich blend sie nicht ein. 

Big B belohnt die Geilheit auf was auch immer. Sei es deen Firsktill hier zu haben oder der erste 80ger dort zu sein. Schwachsinn Schwachsinn Schwachsinn.  Und Beschäftigungstherapie. 

Wirkliche Neuerungen gibts nicht... da fielen mir zB ein : 
- Leveln im PvP ( jeder gekillte Spieler gibt EP ).. byebye Edeltwinkas
- Max lvl Unterschied einführen um das Geziehe abzuschaffen
- Events die nicht 08/15 mit Weihnachten Ostern Sankt Nimmerleinstag zu tun haben
- Gold / nicht angelegte Items verlierbar im PvP beim Gekilltwerden
- etc etc

Aber man schaffts nichtmal, das SPiel vernünftig zu balancen. Traurig. 

Ich hab für mich ein Spiel gefunden, von dem Blizzard ein wenig lernen könnte. Stichwort PvP Levling. Mir machts Spaß, die Comm is klein aber fein und freundlich.


----------



## Frozenrider (8. Januar 2009)

@ der über mir!

Ich persönlich finde deine ganzen argumente schlecht und sie würden dsas spiel kaputt machen!

Und wow hats sich wohl sehr verbessert! Allein schon die art von quests! Oder die 5er instanzen machen jetzt deutlich mehr spaß da man viel schneller durch ist!


----------



## Delhoven (8. Januar 2009)

Herrlich.

Leveln Im PvP, aber nur mit on / off Button. 

Denn die Edeltwinks, sind halt das Low Level PvP , normaler Spieler die heute erst mit wow angefangen haben gehen eh nur 1x in die Lowie Bg´s. 

Habe keinen 19er aber ich achte jeden PvPler.


------------------------------------------------------

Dropps beim gekillt werden? Ist klar. Am besten direkt Gold Dropps, omg.

------------------------------------------------------

Und meine Definition von Casual:

Leute die ihre Klasse nicht verstehen, unerfahren sind und in Instanzen Zeit kosten.

Leute die alles umsonst haben wollen.

-------------------------------------------------------

Und Titel etc, was sind die Wert????

Die beiden hier sind was wert, vor diesen ziehe ich den Hut, der Rest ist kackegal...nehmen wir noch die allerhöchsten PvE Titel (Unsterblich) und den Duellanten auf manchen Pools dazu, dann haben wir alles was relevant ist. Bye Bye ihr Winterhauchengel und Blutsegelnerds.

Conqueror of xxxx

Gladiator

Rest ist eh wayne, kann jeder Penner haben.

Entdecker! WOHOOO


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Also über die Dropchance von Froststoff kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Desweiteren bin ich Gildenschneider, da kommt dann auch ab und zu was. Bin zwar erst 413, aber hab jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich Froststoff gefarmt, geschweige denn es gekauft.


----------



## nrg (8. Januar 2009)

Killkong schrieb:


> die guten kommen alle noch wie Aion und Co



Hat man das nicht auch gesagt als AoC und WAR in den Startlöchern stand? AoC ist derzeit eher unter ferner liefen zu finden und WAR deckt ein völlig anderes Klientel ab. Warum müssen Fanboys eigentlich immer ihr angebetetes Spiel zum ultimativen WoW-Killer hochpostulieren. Wem WoW nicht gefällt braucht es auch nicht zu spielen, es zwingt dich euch keiner dazu.

Es gibt viele die sagen das ihnen Classic am besten gefallen hat und das sie Classicserver wollen. Ich glaube da steckt viel Verklärung drin, ich spiel seit fast 4 Jahren WoW und in Classic war nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Nicht jeder hatte Epics, die bekam man nur gegen eine enorme Leistung im Spiel, aber diese Leistung konnte nicht jeder bringen. Als Beispiel sei das PvP System pre 2.0 genannt, wer da nicht jeden Tag seine 4-8 Stunden reininvestiert hat hatte gar keine Chance irgendwelche PvPItems zu bekommen, es gab ja eine Zeit lang gar keine BGs, also konnte man nur im OpenPvP die Kills machen. 

Raiden das gleiche in grün, die Materialien waren richtig teuer, aber es gab keine Einnahmequellen wie heute. Man musste wirklich farmen und zwar strunzdoof, man bekam kein Gold für abgeschlossene Quests über MaxLevel, noch gab es Daylies. Man ist sich an den Farmspots regelrecht auf die Füsse getreten. Ih erinner mich noch wie ich damals mit dem Holypriester farmen war, es war ein Krampf. Als dann Naxx raus kam mutierten die ersten Tage zu extrem Ruf farmen bei den Argentumbrüdern wegen dem Zugang, 6 Wochen Später kam dann BC.

Von BC war ich am Anfang begeistert weil es etwas neues war, Nagrand hat mir extrem gut gefallen, Zangarmarschen auch. Danach wurde es aber schnell langweilig. Eine wirklich gute Idee war es die Instanzen zu verkürzen, wer jemals einen der BRT Hero-Extrem-Imperator-Runs mit einem MS Krieger mit Tankallüren mitgemacht weiß wovon ich rede. Dazu Heroische Instanzen die eine ganze Ecke härter waren und am Anfang ziemlich fordernd, später mit besserem Equip und zahlreichen Nerfs ist man da genau so wie auf non Hero durch gerannt. Die Raidinstanzen waren schön designt und sehr fordernd, man musste sich mal mit Taktik beschäftigen und Bewegungslegastheniker waren mal richtig gefordert. Ich erinnere mich noch an Naxx Classic als die Taktiken zu Thaddius rauskamen, da haben einige den Untergang des Abendlandes heraufbeschworen wegen den Polaritäten. In BC wurde das dann als Fähigkeit eines Bosses in Hero eingeführt. Was mir persönlich gefehlt hat war ein Content für Spieler in nicht so personalstarken Gilden, es gab Kara und erst sehr viel später ZA. Dann kam ja auch schon langsam LK über den Horizont geflattert.

Eine der wichtigsten Neuerungen in LK ist meiner Meinung nach das man Raidinis sowohl mit 10 als auch mit 25 Mann machen kann, je nach Mannstärke der Gilde. Viele jammern das der 70-80 Content zu leicht ist, man sollte bedenken das der Content für Spieler designt ist die mit grün/blauem Questequip und Level 68 nach Nordend kommen und nicht für Leute mit T6 und SWP-Ausstattung. Die Instanzen sind schön kurz, vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz, aber mit viel Geschichte versehen. Genauso die Quests, es gibt viel Abwechslung, schöne Questtexte und eine wirklich nett geschriebene Hintergrundstory. Alleine die Geschichte mit den Titanen im Sholazzarbecken und in den Sturmgipfeln ist wirklich fesselnd. 

Ich habe kein Problem damit das jeder wenn er 80 ist Hero rennt und sich Epics abgreift, sei es über Marken oder als Drop. Ich habe auch keinerlei Problem damit das man nicht erst Ruf bis zur Vergasung farmen muss um Hero gehen zu können. Manchmal kommt es mir vor das eine gewisse Pseudo Elite niemandem außer sich selbst gute Items gönnt. Mir kann es egak sein, ich habe meine Items erspielt und jedem dem es nicht passt kann ich nur sagen das mir seine Heulerei egal ist. Was mich gehörig nervt ist inzwischen die Abfrage der dps bei DDs vorm Invite, letztens meinte einer meine angegebenen 1400 dps seien zu wenig für Violette Festung hero, ich fragte ihn dann ob dps eigentlich die richtige Frage wäre die man einem Tank stellt wenn man explizit nur noch den sucht. Aber diese Diskussion gehört in einen anderen Thread.

Ich weiß nicht ob es mit WoW bergauf oder bergab geht, das Spiel unterliegt halt einem ständigen Wandel, viel steht und fällt in einem MMO mit der Qualität der Community und die ist leider teilweise abgrundtief mies. Viele verkraften eine solchen Wandel nicht, sei es weil sie dann nicht mehr imba sind oder andere ein Item dann für 10 Ruf weniger oder 5g billiger kriegen. Wem eine Änderung in einem Spiel nicht passt sollte damit aufhören, wem Änderungen immer stinken sollte nicht mehr an der Realität teilnehmen, da ändert sich ständig was, Uhrzeit, Temperatur.

Schon zuviel geschrieben wo ich gar nicht so ausholen wollte, muss mal wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coalas (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich glaube nicht das das Spiel einfacher wird .... ihr werdet ja nur besser und dadurch fällt es euch leicht xD ...

Naja ich denke WoW machts nich mehr lang ... Ich hab jetz auch zu WAR gewechselt


----------



## Mc Charly (8. Januar 2009)

Finde nicht das es bergab geht.
Viele Spieler sind nur ungeduldiger geworden, wollen alles und am besten sofort.
Leider gibt Blizzard da zu schnell den absurdesten Wünschen nach.
Aber trotzdem finde ich das WoW immer noch seinen Reiz hat und diesen auch nicht so schnell verlieren wird.

Für alle denen es trotzdem keinen Spaß mehr macht, macht mal Pause, sucht Euch andere Sachen aber tut uns den Gefallen und betreibt hier keine üble Rederei über eines der besten Spiele (und das ist es ja trotzdem) das es je gab.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

@ Aion: So unrecht hat er garnicht. Etwas mehr als die Hälfte aller WoW Accounts findet man in Asien. Und Aion ist ein typisches Asia Spiel ala Finaly Fantasy oder Lineage mit westlichem Touch. In westlichen Ländern wird Aion nicht so großen "Schaden" anrichten.
Da greift dann eher GW2 an. Aber vom Thron stürzen werden auch die beiden Spiele meiner Meinung nach WoW nicht so schnell.


----------



## pflock (8. Januar 2009)

ich finde auch, dass wow classic viel besser war. mann denke nur an MC.......AQ20 + 40.........ZG
das abschlachten im blackrock gegen die allis vor der ini etc
da hat alles noch spass gemacht................ heute wird ja parallel mit alli/horde oder horde/alli gequestet.
und bc war ja total öder,höllenfeuer,nether, und und und...........
wenigstens wurden die gebiete in lich ein wenig schöner gemacht, ansonsten, naja

und für blizz ist es eh nur volles geschäftsbusiness!!!!!!!!!!! egal wieviele abo's es gibt!!!!!!!!!!! die süchtigen zahlen und blizz bleibt stehen. würde ich ja auch !!! hauptsache viel verdienen und das andere liegen lassen^^


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Januar 2009)

Genau! Gegen die Sklaverei. Gegen die Unterdrückung des Afroamerikanischen Mannes! Lang lebe Black Panther! Lang Lebe Malcom X! Und wenn Du irgendwann in der Realität aufwachen solltest und deine Kottletten nicht dich nicht mal als /liebe Eichhörnen für Erfolg identifizieren, dann kannste ja weiter zocken.

Ich weiss beim besten wille nicht warum Dir der Hexer gestern dein Epic weggewürfelt hat oder warum Hansi, Bino, Paul und Maria dich nicht mitspielen lassen wollen. Ja doch jetzt weiss ichs. Du bist ein Mitglied der Nörglerminderheit und Minderheiten müssen natürlich ordentlich betrüddelt und Zucker ins Gesäss geblasen bekommen. 

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Realwildchild (8. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



wall of text hits you critically....


----------



## Cassio88 (8. Januar 2009)

Die Gebiete und die Details sind ja doch besser als in preBC, MC war echt ne Höhle mit 2-3 Bossen drin, die nicht mal nen Schwierigkeitsgrad von heutigen Heroics haben. Da dies damals was neues war, war es schwer für die Leute. Heute lacht man darüber wie simpel die Bosse doch eigentlich sind.
Die Ganzen nervs die immer kommen gerade den 30% nerv in BC, wieso sollte man den Leuten die nicht soviel zeit fürs Spiel haben nicht auch gönnen die Bosse sich mal anzuschauen gerade am ende des Addons? Du weißt was du geleistet hast und hattest dein Spaß auch daran, das Einzigste was mich ein bisschen gefrustet hat bei dem nerv war, das wir bei M'uru standen und keine Chance mehr hatten ihn pre Nerv zu legen, aber k waren wir zu langsam Ende.

Zum Thema Blackrock Geganke, damals habt ihr noch geheult wie dies doch genervt hat ihr wolltet in die Ini und nicht gegankt werden. Das gleiche nach dem 30% nerv wollte jeder raids gehen somit waren zumindest bei uns die Instanz Server andauernd überfüllt und es gab jedes mal geganke vor Hyjal, weil man sowieso blöd rum sitzen musste. Und nein dies war nicht nur die Ausnahme wir hatten auch genug vor Sunwell mit Hordler zu tuen, jeder kennt das ja. X haut Y aus der Rota um, der Raid von Y geht raus haut X um, X heult rum und holt seinen Raid raus. Boom haste erstmal ne Schlacht.

Und ja naxx ist billig, aber naja es ist die Einsteiger Instanz, wartet einfach auf die nachfolgenden und solange kann man sich mit den Archivments begnügen, Satharion + 3 Drakes oder Malygos unter 5min sind Archivments die einen bisschen beschäftigen können.

Das einzigste was wirklich nervt ist die teilweise 10 Jährige Community die dann kommt "LoLoLoL Ich hab Sunwell in einer Woche clear, wieso habt ihr gimps dort Monate gewipt". Aber seid mal ehrlich WHO, CARES? Ich spiele für mich das Spiel nicht um anderen Leuten zu beweisen wie toll ich bin.

MfG
Cassio


----------



## Flashback89 (8. Januar 2009)

Alles Supa wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard macht ein super Job


----------



## Balain (8. Januar 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> .."das es immer mehr für casual wird und alles verschenkt wird"
> 
> 
> Diese aber nun 3x durch die etwas zu krass geratene Levelphase zu schleifen deprimiert, zumal ich net unendlich viel Zeit habe durch relativ Zeitaufwändige Arbeit.




selfpwnd


du hast keine zeit zum lvln bist aber angeblich kein casual gamer aber beschwerst dich dadrüber das casuals alles "geschenkt" bekommen,  ich find die ep und die lvl dauer recht niedrig"!" und finde bislang war das das einzig gute an wotlk..  pve langweilig,    pvp sinnlos weil      pve eq > pvp eq


----------



## Delhoven (8. Januar 2009)

Lies die Definition von Casual.

Keine Zeit , eher keine Lust alle Zeit ins sinnlose Leveln zu stecken. Go 80, go PvP. So soll es sein.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Man levelt nicht unbedingt langsam. Man hat genug Zeit in die Instanzen zu gehen, oder eben Questreihen zu erfüllen, bevor man herauslevelt.
Instant PvP bietet dir GuildWars, ich glaube, da bist du besser aufgehoben. Dafür hast kein gescheites PvE.


----------



## Balain (8. Januar 2009)

pflock schrieb:


> ich finde auch, dass wow classic viel besser war. mann denke nur an MC.......AQ20 + 40.........ZG
> das abschlachten im blackrock gegen die allis vor der ini etc
> da hat alles noch spass gemacht................ heute wird ja parallel mit alli/horde oder horde/alli gequestet.
> und bc war ja total öder,höllenfeuer,nether, und und und...........
> wenigstens wurden die gebiete in lich ein wenig schöner gemacht, ansonsten, naja




Joa  classic wow war einfach geil,.. besonders als sie das av eingebracht haben *gg* ..  ein wochenende im av    einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm naja anfang bc fand ich ganz ok, die neuen instanzen,  ziemlich starker item unterschied war für mich aber echt deprimierend... auf einer grünen crap axt teilweise 30+ ausdauer usw.. also viel zu übertrieben für anfangs quest items.

naja und mit wotlk sehe ich in moment nurnoch den downfall of wow..   eig. ist bei mir auch die luft raus.


----------



## KingMarcus (8. Januar 2009)

meine meinung. wow is vllt seit wotlk zu einfach aber wayne. finde es trotzdem von allen seiten her besser aufgebaut als jedes andere spiel.


----------



## Balain (8. Januar 2009)

manchmal wünsch ich mir echt mal wieder ein richtiger "noob" zu sein, sodass ich keine ahnung von den quests aus classic, bc habe oder  allgemein als ob ich das erste mal wow spielen würde..


*träum*


----------



## Asarion (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!


Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Aber schon mal die Dropchancen für Froststoff angesehen ? ... Als Schneider ist man ganz schön verarscht mit der Droprate. Bevor ich aufgehört hab mit WoW hab ich lediglich bis zum Teppich geskillt. Am liebsten hätte ich den Beruf verlernt, weil es dermassen frustet.


Ja, habe ich. Ich habe selbst einen Schneider, den ich aber im Moment nicht skille, weil ich den so selten spiele. Mein Krieger sammelt dafür fleißig den Stoff und ich kann mich eigentlich über die Dropchance nicht sonderlich beklagen... zumindest bisher nicht.



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Und zum Taktiken lesen : in vielen Gilden ist es leider Vorschrift geworden, Taktiken zu lesen und wenn möglich auswendig zu lernen. Wipe no more !  Vielen ist doch heutzutage das Wipen zuwider " räbääh 500g Repkosten widda !! knubs !! " . hat man sie nicht gelesen, bekommt man sie spätestens im TS bis zum Erbrechen vorgebetet.


Ja, das sind dann die "Elite"-Gilden, die ohne fremde Taktik nichts hinkriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich schon durch Fehler (meiner und anderer) gestorben bin... mein Gott, na und?



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Ein Erlebnis hat sich mir sehr tief ins Gedächtnis gebrannt ( zum Thema epicsgeilheit und Topgilden ). War mit meinem Palatwink Blutkessel - questen und leveln. In der Gruppe 2 aus sehr bekannten Gilden des Servers. 2x fielen Tankitems, die mir weggerollt wurden mit dünnsten Ausreden. 5x sind wir gestorben weil die 2 Hohlköpfe alles falsch gemacht haben.  Am Ende wurde ich als Kacknoob betitelt ( das harmloseste noch ), der ja mal 0 Ahnung hat, wer sie sind und welche Vorraussetzungen es braucht um in ihre " Eiltegilde " aufgenommen zu werden.


Ja, solche Leute kenne ich auch. Meist meine ich dann nur: Hast du einen Tank? Ja? Dann beweg deinen Arsch hierher und mach es besser. Nein? Dann halt den Mund, denn du hast keine Ahnung.



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> Btw gehöre ich sicher nicht zu den Posern. Ich hab den Black Warbear ? Na und ... ich hab noch 30 andre Mounts.  Ich hab 3 Titel.. Na who cares, ich blend sie nicht ein.


Solche Leute gefallen mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grinsedrache schrieb:


> - Leveln im PvP ( jeder gekillte Spieler gibt EP ).. byebye Edeltwinkas


Dafür wäre ich auch. Mir gehen diese hochgerüsteten PvP-Twinks enorm auf den Senkel.



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> - Max lvl Unterschied einführen um das Geziehe abzuschaffen


Ja, maximal 10 Level drüber, es sei denn, man geht ALLEINE in die Instanz, so wie mein Priester, wenn er Mats zum Entzaubern sammelt.



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> - Events die nicht 08/15 mit Weihnachten Ostern Sankt Nimmerleinstag zu tun haben


Das wäre schön, ja. Aber wenn das solche Events wären wie das Geißel-Event (das ich eigentlich klasse fand), dann gibt es bestimmt wieder welche, die sagen "mimimi, ich kann nicht leveln".



Grinsedrache schrieb:


> - Gold / nicht angelegte Items verlierbar im PvP beim Gekilltwerden


Das fände selbst ich als Nicht-PvPler Mist, weil dann kleinere nur noch gegankt würden, um sie abzuziehen. Gibt ja so schon genug 80er, die es lustig finden, 20er und 30er zu killen. Boah, was für eine Leistung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Asarion (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Hier der Rest, der vorhin nicht angenommen werden wollte, wohl wegen Überlänge oder so.



Frozenrider schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde deine ganzen argumente schlecht und sie würden dsas spiel kaputt machen!


Wenn Du jetzt noch erklären würdest, WARUM sie das Spiel kaputt machen würden? Ich persönlich würde einige Dinge davon sehr begrüßen.



Delhoven schrieb:


> Leveln Im PvP, aber nur mit on / off Button.


Warum? Warum sollte es nur für Mobs EP geben? Da kannst du die EP ja auch nicht abschalten.



Delhoven schrieb:


> Und meine Definition von Casual:
> 
> Leute die ihre Klasse nicht verstehen, unerfahren sind und in Instanzen Zeit kosten.
> 
> Leute die alles umsonst haben wollen.


Äh, ah ja. Du behauptest also, das jeder Casual nichts von seiner Klasse versteht, ja? OMG, wenn das kein Noob-Denken ist... Vorurteile hast Du wohl keine, wie? Ich spiele verschiedene Klassen. Ich war mal Tank (und das, obwohl nur grün/blau equipt, nicht schlecht, laut meiner Gruppen), kann selbst mit meinem Shadow eine Gruppe per Heilung am Leben erhalten und weiß, das man als Jäger beim Runterspringen vorher sein Pet wegpacken sollte. Und ich halte mich mit 2-4 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag durchaus für einen Casual. Ich will nicht alles umsonst haben, aber es sollte JEDER die Chance (!) haben, alles zu bekommen - und nicht nur die, die viel Zeit oder eine riesige Gilde haben.

Und warum haben es alle nur so verdammt eilig? Level 80 am besten gestern. Bloß nicht wipen, immer schön Guides und Questhelper nutzen, bloß nicht selbst was erkunden, kostet ja nur unnötig Zeit, eine Boßtaktik selbst herauszufinden oder die Questtexte zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jeder Vielspieler gut spielt (was ja deine Aussage impliziert, da ja Casuals mies sind), dann wundere ich mich, warum so viele Vielspieler teilweise grottig spielen. Von mir aus kann jeder in Epics rumlaufen, es interessiert mich nicht. Ich brauche keine Epics um ingame meinen Spaß zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Delhoven schrieb:


> Die beiden hier sind was wert, vor diesen ziehe ich den Hut, der Rest ist kackegal...nehmen wir noch die allerhöchsten PvE Titel (Unsterblich) und den Duellanten auf manchen Pools dazu, dann haben wir alles was relevant ist. Bye Bye ihr Winterhauchengel und Blutsegelnerds.


Mir sind die Titel völlig egal. Wer sie hat, schön... mich interessiert es nicht. Du mußt sie ja nicht machen, wenn sie dich nicht interessieren, aber wozu spielst du eigentlich ein MMORPG? Ist für Dich in einem Game nur immer die Nr. 1 sein wichtig? Wenn aus einem Spiel Arbeit wird, ist irgendwas faul im Staate Azeroth. Arbeit habe ich in RL genug, das brauche ich nicht auch noch ingame. Da möchte ich nur in Ruhe RP auf einem RP-Realm machen, wobei ich leider oft genug von OOCler gestört werde, die da meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen haben.

Warum Blizzard krampfhaft versucht aus WoW ein eSport-Game zu machen, verstehe ich nicht. Dann sollen sie bitte nicht mehr damit werben, das es ein ROLLENSPIEL ist. Die meisten Spieler scheinen eh vom Sinn dieses Wortes überfordert zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Obilix (8. Januar 2009)

ja mit WoW gehts bergab.
ja mit der Community gehts bergab!
ja mit dem Spielspass gehts bergab.
ja warum blos.
vielleicht vergesst ihr dass dies ein spiel ist, und erfolge welche man sich heldenhaft und heroisch und episch erkämpfen musste (is ja angeblich jetzt nicht mehr so) sind erfolge in einem spiel.
Wayne interessierts das ich früher der absolute Mensch ärgere dich nicht meister war? somit gehts mit mensch ärgere dich nicht auch berg ab - oder wie?

Also dieses Forum ist zu einem reinen whine/flame/ich bin geiler als der rest egoaufpolier und andere runtermach sprachrohr geworden - und warum:
weil es in unserer gesellschaft nun mal üblich ist sich und andere nach Leistung zu messen und nicht nach menschlichen qualitäten.
Ich spiele seit anbeginn WoW - und es hat früher einiges gegeben dass ich echt hasste (zb das viel gelobte alte PvP system, die 40 mann raids wo man 6x die woche 6 stunden reinmusste für ein halbes jahr um wenigstens 3 setteile zu bekommen).
naja liebe hardcore gamer, liebe roxxors und vor allem ihr lieben die ihr euch an epixx messt und nicht am spielspass: HÖRT AUF MIT WoW! es geht weiterhin berg ab! Es werden noch mehr leute spielen die das einfach spielen weils ein spiel ist und kein beruf oder ein zwang sich selbst zu bestätigen.
geht alleine in raids und postet die videos. was bringts. flames flames NEID (um das gehts hauptsächlich) und solche threads.
jedem dem das spiel nicht mehr gefällt, weil auch normale spieler die dieses Spiel spielen weil sie spass daran haben, soll bitte aufhören und das ehrenhaft (so seid ihr doch) und nicht den anderen die schuld daran geben.
Muss immer jemand an euren lächerlichen Problemen schuld sein. Sucht mal bei euch: warum ist ein spiel sooo wichtig für euch?

aja 1 noch: eine kleine rechen und denksport aufgabe:
1x WoW:37€ +1xBC34€ +1x Wotkl 35€ + ca 30x13€ = ca 500€  --> also warum sollte mir als Casualgamer (hach ich liebe das wort (eigentlich sind wir in der überzahl - aber trotzdem glaubt der kümmerliche Anteil an WoWfreaks sie könnten über uns richten *gggg*)) für diese Summe geld auch nur ein bruchteil des spiels vorenthalten bleiben???? NENNT MIR EINEN WIRKLICHEN GRUND UND ICH WERDE DARÜBER NACHDENKEN.


----------



## brainphase (8. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Erweiterung sehr gelungen. Ich habe bei WOTLK viel mehr das Gefühl, Teil der Story zu sein als bei BC und der aktuelle Schwierigkeitsgrad kommt mir als 08/15-Spieler ebenso entgegen. Unzufriedenen Spielern kann ich nur nahe legen, sich über Alternativen zu informieren.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Januar 2009)

Obilix schrieb:


> ja mit WoW gehts bergab.
> ja mit der Community gehts bergab!
> ja mit dem Spielspass gehts bergab.
> ja warum blos.
> ...



/100 % Sign. Einfach kallen lassen! haben bestimmt wieder jemanden gesehen der mehr hatte als sie und heulen jetzt hier rum.


----------



## Rinkon (8. Januar 2009)

@Asarion
/sign

Wenn die Casuals wirklich so schlecht wären, wie Delhoven sagt, würde er bald überhaupt keine Tanks mehr finden.
Zum Glück hab ich mit solchen Leuten inGame nix zu tun...
Casuals haben weniger Zeit, was anderes zu tun oder auch mal keine Lust auf WoW. Und deswegen sollen sie weniger bekommen?


----------



## Grinsedrache (8. Januar 2009)

An alle Mißversteher... 

Das mit den Items verlieren sollte nur in BGs gehen - und auch da nicht angelegte Sachen UND Gold. Schockierender Gedanke - oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würde es begrüßen. So w+rden die BGs mal ordentlich Fun bringen * lach *

Und zum Leveln im BG -> PvP : nix abschaltbare EP. Damit diese Edeltwinkhuren aus den Low BGs verschwinden. Ende. 

Jo Asarion - 10 Lvl max Unterschied. Ziehtourismus ade. 

DAS wären wirklich sinnvolle Neuerungen... und nicht die 99te Arena oder das zwölfmillionste BG. 

Aber das wird vermutlich nie kommen.. schade eigentlich.

Asarion : mit meinen Titeln und Mounts geh ich nicht hausieren geschweige denn posen. Meist nutz ich eh das Hexermount oder den mir lieb gewonnenen Tigga. Selbiges gilt für die vielen Haustiere.  Werden nur unter Freunden vorgezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

JO, WoW ist bei weitem nicht mehr das was es mal war und nach über 2 Jahren habe ich es jetzt auch gesehen und hab jetzt sehr zurückgestuft und mal sehen was ich jetzt mit der ganzen Zeit anfange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (8. Januar 2009)

WOW vanilla gegenüber WOTLK ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht... 

das Spiel ist noch runder, einstiegsfreundlicher und hübscher geworden.
es ist aber auch Anspruchvoller geworden, denn wieviele Gilden haben schon 
Satharion mit 3 Drachen gelegt sowie alle heroischen (Raid) Achievments bestritten?

Ulduar wird kommen und frischer Raidwind reinbringen für all jene die mit dem 
aufgewährmten NAXX sich verarscht vorkamen (mir z.B.)

WOW hat nochmal stark angezogen, es bleibt Konkurrenzlos das einzige was mir wirklich 
abgeht ist das LOTRO oder Warcraft 3 es mind. 1000mal besser fertigbringt seine Geschichte dem Spieler mitzuteilen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei WOW, dieses kläglich eingestrickte Event vor dem Tor war auch nur für den Moment was besonderes denn was war das genau mit Putress? 
kaum war er da war der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten WOW bleibt Top für den casual sowie für Gilden die mehr reissen wollen als die Allgemeinheit!


----------



## Nekrophilia (8. Januar 2009)

alles schon gesagt hier, ich kann nur sagen, IHR, die keinen SPASS mehr an WOW haben, redet das Spiel KAPUTT. IHR seid es auch, die im Spiel einem dann den Spielspaß verderben....

Ergo: spielt was anderes (Diskussionen darum gibt es hier ja nur noch hier, die keinem etwas bringen, außer Verwirrung, Geflame etc).

Fazit: Eine Wette, daß die Meckerer über WOW spätestens beispielsweise in 1 Jahr HDR0 genauso kaputt reden oder Diablo, diese Leute, werdet ihr dann in anderen Foren wiedertreffen (also Namen merken an die Spieler der anderen MMORPGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bitte: Ich habe mal eine ganze zeitlang gerne hier mitgelesen, war gerne auf buffed, aber jetzt finde ich es hier nur noch ätzend. Threads, die themenbezogene Fragen haben werden geclosed und so einen Mist lässt man 25 Seiten lang auf? Eure Seite , liebes Buffed-Team hat mittlerweile einen schlechten Ruf bekommen, genau wegen solcher Threads hier.

Also spielt was anderes und lasst die Leute, denen das Spiel Spaß macht das Forum für konstruktive Sachen.

und pls /closed


----------



## haro3777 (8. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

ja schön mal wieder ein mimimi thema zu lesen, dass ja gott sei dank, noch nie da war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alles ist scheiße, doof und schlechter als früher. ich kotze gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wem es nicht gefällt, soll doch einfach etwas anderes spielen. ohh, das sind ja die spieler, die nach 2 monaten wieder mit wow anfangen, weil es auf dauer für sie keine bessere alternative gibt. es tut mir leid, dass es für euch 18 std. pro tag spieler langweilig ist. ich habe meinen spass. 

ich stimme sogar zu, dass bc nicht so toll war. die meisten gebiete war meiner meinung nach nicht schön und optisch zu future-lastig. ist aber geschmackssache. die "wälder" und "nagrand" fand ich wiederum okay. also wotlk finde ich optisch echt gut gelungen. das raue klima gefällt mir am besten und erinnert mich immer an das zwergengebiet. 

für spieler wie mich, die 2-3 mal die woche (1-2 Std.) spielen, ist es jetzt etwas leichter geworden. ich finde die questreihen recht gut gelungen und es gibt auch viel abwechslung. dein vorwurf ist echt lächerlich. zeig mir ein spiel, in dem es komplett anders läuft. es gibt doch sehr viele questreihen, die aufeinander aufbauen und sogar eine logische handlung haben. bei den berufen hat sich auch einiges getan. ich als schmied kann jetzt endlich auch schilder und auf "450" brauchbare rüstung herstellen. die einführung des dk's bringt auch etwas abwechslung und naxx wieder ins spiel einzubeziehen, war eine sehr gute entscheidung. zum einen passt es einfach zur handlung und zum anderen werden wohl mind. 75% der heutigen spieler noch nie vorher dort gewesen sein. die 40er raids sind für die meisten (mich auch) doch nur geschichten von wow-legenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der schwierigkeitsgrad der ini's ist natürlich ein problem, dass sich nicht wegreden lässt. der nexus zum beispiel ist für fünf 71-73er spieler mit full t6 ein kinderspiel. jedoch gibt es auch spieler, die von level 1 bis 80 durchspielen und diese haben dort erhebliche probleme. es ist immer schwer, einen mittelweg zu finden.   

ich habe HdR, WAR und AoC gespielt und kein spiel war im "gesamten" besser. sicher hat jedes dieser spiele super elemente, die in wow nicht vorkommen. jedoch hat auch jedes dieser spiele große schwächen. man muss wissen, was einem wichtig ist und sich sein spiel suchen. 

aber nach 3-4 jahren findet man wohl immer was zum rumheulen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (8. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Jaja - frueher war immer alles viel besser. Meist war es das aber frueher noch nicht, sondern ist es erst durch die nachtraegliche Verklaerung geworden...



Genauso ist es, merkt man schon beim TE am satz: früher waren alle spieler nett (ungefährer wortlaut) xD



haro3777 schrieb:


> es gibt doch sehr viele questreihen, die aufeinander aufbauen und sogar eine logische handlung haben.



das wissen die leute halt nicht, die nie den quest-text lesen^^


----------



## Phash (8. Januar 2009)

wems nich passt: /quit und gut

ich finds toll wie es ist... nur... dass ich nich auf den Server zurückkann, auf dem ich angefangen hab, weils zu voll is, das nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und ma im Ernst... zu 60er Zeiten..

was konnte man da machen? raiden? jo.. nach dem Patch für MC konnte man EINE instanz raiden... und dann warten auf die 2. und dann?

oh je... was kam nach BWL? nichts? fast... das hat mal EWIG gedauert, bis dann AQ kam und NAXX? oh je... da wars schon fast rum

was hat man auf 60 gemacht? gefarmt... Tyrs Hand stupide Mobs gekloppt für Gold... endlos lange Crusader gefarmt oder Bücher in DM... halt, DM gabs auch erst später...

hmm.. zu 15. Draki gehen um ne T0 Brust weggerollt zu kriegen.. oder nie Dal'rends Klingen zu kriegen?

5 Stunden LBRS um die Scheiss Dokus für die Ony Pre doch nich zu kriegen?

und wenn einem dann noch langweilig war, dann konnte man mobs kloppen... für ruf... 1 oder 2 ruf / kill... bis exalted... oder mal 6-10 wochen im AV abhängen.. ach das gabs ja bei release auch noch nich... eher zwsichen TM und GS hin und herzergen... das war toll, questen konnte man aber vergessen ^^

tjojo.. und sonst mit 60? Mats farmen fürn raid, weil man 50 manapots und buffpots gebraucht hat... man konnte ja alles gleichzeitig werfen... und bufffood aus Felwood... ach ^^ stimmt... das gabs auch noch nich ^^

also... irgendwie gabs zu classic Zeiten NICHTS lohnendes... Mitte Classic konnte man sich wenigstens die Zeit mit endlosem farmen vertreiben oder 2 neue Inis geniessen^^ 

und ende Classic?

ich finds heut besser

es gibt fraktionen die man recht schnell hoch levelt, es gibt die hero inis - nicht nur 2-3 sinnvolle Endgame 5er inis, es gibt 10er und 25er raids gleich zu beginn, was will ich mehr? nichts?  fast


----------



## cap chaos (8. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich weiß net was ihr alle habt immer wird gemeckert -.- anstatt sich über neuen content zu freuen und die folgenden
patches mal auf sich zukommen zu lassen .....

und ich verstehe auch nicht warum ihr euch die classic ini´s und raids immer so schön redet 
meiner meinung nach gibt es an molten bore nichts schönes zumindest nicht wenn 
du es damals mit 60 gespielt hast um 40 leute auf BWL status zu bringen -.- .
wenn ich mit 10 leuten und lvl 70 da mal durchgerutscht bin kein thema tolle sache
aber wenn du den verein monatelang gefarmt hast sieht die sache anders aus^^

nun gut BWL fand ich persönlich sehr ansprechend aber vom design her war das auch nicht der wahnsinn
aber naja das ist nur meine meinung mir gefällt auch wotlk bisher ganz gut ... aber ich habe auch den vorteil 
die neuen ini´s im kleinen kreis mit guten kollegen testen zu dürfen^^

was ich aber besinders witzig finde ist, das wenn man sich im forum so umschaut gefühlte 80% der community
naxx zu classic zeiten schon leer hatten .... naja ob man das glauben kann ^^

und noch eins am rande ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen was es im den foren für ein geflame geben würde 
wenn blizz wieder einen event bastelt der dem AQ öffnungs event ähnlich ist .... 
wenn ich mir überlege wie wir damlas gefarmt haben oh mann das waren zeiten^^

in dem sinne genießt das spiel

mfg

cap


----------



## Captain Planet (8. Januar 2009)

Hey.

Ich war vor langer langer Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal im Süden von Winterspring unterwegs und dort gabs einen Instanz-eingang mit Gitter davor, kann mir wer sagen was da ist?


----------



## Turismo (8. Januar 2009)

finde wotlk ist klasse und genau richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baum-Druid (8. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



WoW geht definitiv nicht Bergab, einerseits sagst du das die Raids früher besser waren und das du sie gerne gespielt hast obwohl du das Equipt schon hattest, nun denke ich mir das dir das "neue" alte Naxxramas doch grade zusagen müsste, da du so wieder reingehen kannst. Es gibt außerdem eine Menge leute die das alte Naxxramas nie gesehen haben. 
Naja will hier jetzt garkeinen langen Post hinknallen.

Fazit.: Nein, WoW geht meiner Meinung nach nicht Bergab, im gegenteil.
Das einzigste was mich stört das es immer mehr "Casual" wird v-v


----------



## ntluis (8. Januar 2009)

Echt? Es geht bergab? Wieso sagt mir keiner Bescheid?

Mal ein kleiner Tipp an den Threadersteller: Wenn Du schon das
langweilige Thema  "Früher war alles besser" aufgreifst, dann
bitte

a) etwas mehr Originalität
b) etwas mehr Ahnung von dem, worüber Du reden musst
c) ansonsten Klappe halten oder erst mal informieren

MfG


----------



## ALCHiBENG (8. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr nun endlich mal aufhören zu whinen? Ich finde es unverschämt, Leute zu dissen, die in WoW eine Herausforderung sehen. Ich selbst habe Sartharion mit 3 Drachen gelegt und so weiter na und? Man ist dann natürlich stolz, sowas geschafft zu haben und warum müssen dann andere Spieler, leider auch oft "casuals" (Casual steht lediglich für GELEGENHEITSSPIELER) daran etwas aussetzen? Wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht so zusagt, dann brauchen sie auch nicht diese Erfolge, das ist dann für die, die sich intensiv mit Spielen beschäftigen. 

Ich finde es allemal gerechtfertigt, einem Spiel Anspruch zu geben, damit auch mehrere Zielgruppen Gefallen daran finden und mag es überhaupt nicht, wenn dann wer meint, diesen in das Lächerliche zu ziehen. 

Wer auf die Straße tritt, nen Ferrari sieht und dann rummeckert, dass er keinen in der Garage stehen hat, der gilt im Allgemeinen auch als Idiot, denn wer das Kapital nicht hat, kann ihn sich auch nicht leisten, fertig und so ist es auch im Spiel, wer den Willen und die Zeit nicht hat, soll sich nicht beschweren!


Soll keinerlei Arrogant klingen, aber da geht einem wirklich die Hutkappe hoch

Und natürlich haben die normalen Spieler auch das Recht zu spielen, aber dann halt ihrem Verlangen nach


P.S.: Wenn man sich die richtigen Achievements als Ziel setzt, sitzt man auch dementsprechend daran, also nichts sagen von wegen, die seien auch schnell gemacht.


----------



## nrg (8. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Ich war vor langer langer Zeit
> 
> ...



Das sollte anscheinend mal der Eingang zu Hyjal werden. Es gibt einige Instanzportale in der Welt wo aber keine Ini dahinter ist oder die man nicht erreichen kann. Wie zum Beispiel das Portal in SW.


----------



## Grinsedrache (8. Januar 2009)

So.. mal in eigener Sache und Offtopic. 

An die ganze " mimi heul doch und /quit " Fraktion.  Müsste ich eine Wette aufstellen, wie oft das in diesem Thread schon geschrieben wurde - ich würde sie gewinnen. Locker 20 Seiten solche Senf Kommentare, wenig Konstruktives. 

Auch Fullquotes mit 2 Wörtern drunter sind auch nich besonders prickelnd. Scroll Scroll Scroll... " heul doch mimi thread tschüss " .. Super.. dafür muss man einen 1000 Wörter Post fullquoten. 

Nunja. die Comm hier ist nur ein kleiner Querschnitt aus der WoW Comm und wie es täglich online ingame abgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Januar 2009)

Tja, normale Diskussionen sind hier leider ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (8. Januar 2009)

Grinsedrache schrieb:


> ...Locker 20 Seiten solche Senf Kommentare, wenig Konstruktives...


Kontruktives hier einzubringen bringt genauso viel wie in Blizzards Foren!
Der Thread zeigt aber eindeutig, dass viele Spieler schon sehr unmotiviert sind.


----------



## Teldriir (8. Januar 2009)

Geht es bergab.....mmmh nun ich würde sagen ja und nein.
Dass Blizz ihr Spiel an vielen Stellen stark unter Wert verkauft und die breite Masse mit Erfolgen, Mounts in Massen und Items ködert spricht dafür. Ich bin auch ein absoluter Gelegenheitsspieler und muss auf der einen Seite sagen: Vom Aussehen und Design ist das Addon genial. Wunderschöne Landschaften, schön animierte und gestaltete Gegner und Instanzen. Nun sind fast 2 Monate seit dem Release vergangen und ich muss gestehen ich war noch nicht in den Raidinstanzen. Nehmen wir diese mal aus, ist aber die Anzahl dessen, was man noch machen kann, wenn man mal alle Gebiete durchgequestet hat sehr begrenzt. Ist das nur ein Gefühl von mir oder ist die Anzahl an Herausforderungen außerhalb von Instanzen noch mehr zusammengeschmolzen? Gute, Söhne Hodirs, Orakel und Kalu´ak sind freie Farmfraktionen aber sonst? Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, 1 - 2 Monate weiter, habe selbst ich mit meiner wenigen Spielzeit so ziemlich alles gesehen und die freien Fraktionen auf entsprechender Rufstufe. Instanzen habe ich duch den geringen Zeitaufwand auf Normal 100%, auf Hero 80% gesehen. Gehts nur mir so?


----------



## Fujitsus (8. Januar 2009)

Stimmt....daher hab ich mein Abo gekündigt. 
Ich kenne zwar die Zeiten vor BC nicht, aber persönlich finde ich WotLK einfach nur lächerlich. Damals mußte ich mir es 2x überlegen mich mit nem Gegner anzulegen, der 2 LvL über mir war... bei WotLK war es kein Thema mal eben einen 3LvL höheren Elite Mob alleine zu legen... sorry... Abos hin oder her, aber mit dem Addon hat sich Blizzard selber lächerlich gemacht und als Programmierer wäre mir das Teil echt peinlich!

Aber wat solls, Einfluß hat man darauf eh nicht, denn solange die Leute trotzdem immer weiter zahlen und "stetig" neue Abos abgeschlossen werden ist ja "Alles richtig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In diesem Sinne.....warten wir auf die nächste(lächerliche!?!) Erweiterung xD

Gruß Fuju


----------



## noobhammer (8. Januar 2009)

ich stimm zu 90% zu..aber wart den neuen pach ab..da kommt ne neu instanc (raid ) dazu..soll angeblich ultra schwer sein..und ich hoff das sie den magiere wieder so machen wie er mal war....(eine dps klasse ) weil jetzt kannste den magier in der pfeife rauchen....^^


----------



## Frozenrider (8. Januar 2009)

Die meisten die meinen wow war früher toll und ist jetzt schlecht haben einfach zu viel gezockt! Sry! Wer nach 3 Jahren sagt das ein spiel schlecht ist der ownt sich derbe selber^^ Das spiel is toller als jezuvor!

(ich habe 2 Jahre nicht gezockt!!!!!!!) Und ich bin überwältigt von den ganzen tollen neuerungen! Aber manche müssen immer alles sofort haben und dann kommt langeweile^^ Aber glaubt mir bei anderen spielen kommt die viel schneller!

Ich habe 5 MOnate hdro gespielt und die langeweile war da... Hab dann damit aufgehöhrt! Nun bin ich bei wow und das ist einfach viel langzeit motivierender!

aber hauptsache mal schreibe "wow is scheiße" und dann wieder zurückkommen jaja...

Und zum Thema magier... Ich weiß nicht was du falsch machst aber ich schaff in naxx locker meine 3400 -3800 dps...!

Klar spielen muss man auch können


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Januar 2009)

Das mit den Elite-Gegnern ist echt teilweise ein Scherz in Tüten. "Empfohlene Spielerzahl 5" und die sind oft mit 2 Mann legbar... mit Heilfähigkeiten sogar gern mal solo.



noobhammer schrieb:


> ich stimm zu 90% zu..aber wart den neuen pach ab..da kommt ne neu instanc (raid ) dazu..soll angeblich ultra schwer sein..und ich hoff das sie den magiere wieder so machen wie er mal war....(eine dps klasse ) weil jetzt kannste den magier in der pfeife rauchen....^^


Ja da kommt also ein neuer Raid. Was ist aber mit denen, die nicht zu den Raidern gehören, sei aus aus Zeit- oder Lustmangel? Für die kommt ja praktisch nichts... außer halt die üblichen vielen kleinen patchbedingten Änderungen.


----------



## Sycotrap (8. Januar 2009)

Abwärts gehts seit Dezember 2006, als der epixx-Ausverkauf begonnen hat. Kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, dass viele die beim Release dabei waren jetzt immer noch spielen...aber jeder wie er (sie) will.


----------



## Delhoven (8. Januar 2009)

Asarion,

ich definiere es neu.

Casual vielleicht meinte ich eher Anfänger. Ich gehe oft genug in 5er Inis und wipe da wegen Unfähigkeit herum. Sry, dann meine ich halt diese Leute.

Halt die Namen die man einmal liest und direkt vergisst. Die nur wegen irgendeinem Scheiss im GEdächtniss bleiben.

Dennoch finde ich das viel Aufwand bzw. Schnelles vorankommen belohnt werden sollten.

Und ja, im Raidbetrieb ( Wo ich aufgrund der Zeiten lange nicht mehr aktiv bin. 5x die Woche ist ja bei besseren Gilden schon normal.) finde ich das es schon nice ist wenn die Leute die am besten zusammen spielen und die Raidinis als erster Clearen auch Anerkennung bekommen sollen. Und wenn man ehrlich ist geht es im Raid halt 1. Um Fame  ( Auch wenn er nur Ingame ist, ihr wisst was ich meine)  2. Loot  3. Fun und Herausforderung und diese Reihenfolge ist bei jeder GIlde so die KJ down hatte. 

DIe Titel im PvP sind natürlich was wert. Und da gehts nur darum besser zu sein, da ist Competition das wichtigste, keiner geht in den BG um schlecht zu spielen.
Das ist halt ne Tatsache.

In BC , bzw zu Anfang vor den 30% war schon alles okay, so wie es war.

Und ich finde auch, das die Leute die zumindest im PvP GUT sind auch mit wenig aufwand erfolg haben können. Im vergleich zum Rängesystem war das die beste Änderung aller Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ging es nur darum wer die meiste Zeit und Ausdauer hatte.

Ich sag nur Blutsegel Admiral...get a life.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Januar 2009)

Sycotrap schrieb:


> Abwärts gehts seit Dezember 2006, als der epixx-Ausverkauf begonnen hat. Kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, dass viele die beim Release dabei waren jetzt immer noch spielen...aber jeder wie er (sie) will.



Musst es ja auch nach nachvollziehen, jeder ist anders und solange man Spass an dem Spiel hat wird man es spielen.


----------



## Frozenrider (8. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das mit den Elite-Gegnern ist echt teilweise ein Scherz in Tüten. "Empfohlene Spielerzahl 5" und die sind oft mit 2 Mann legbar... mit Heilfähigkeiten sogar gern mal solo.
> 
> 
> Ja da kommt also ein neuer Raid. Was ist aber mit denen, die nicht zu den Raidern gehören, sei aus aus Zeit- oder Lustmangel? Für die kommt ja praktisch nichts... außer halt die üblichen vielen kleinen patchbedingten Änderungen.



Joa dan nspiels halt nicht.... WoW ist nun mal zeitintensiv... Oder willste nu doch alles nachgeschmissen? 

Mir gefällt wie se wow schlecht reden wollen nur weilse selber kein bock oder skill haben! aber hauptsache mal dick die fresse auf wa


----------



## Delhoven (8. Januar 2009)

Frozenrider schrieb:


> Joa dan nspiels halt nicht.... WoW ist nun mal zeitintensiv... Oder willste nu doch alles nachgeschmissen?
> 
> Mir gefällt wie se wow schlecht reden wollen nur weilse selber kein bock oder skill haben! aber hauptsache mal dick die fresse auf wa




Hallo ich bin der Peter und bin verstört. Des weiteren mache ich 100 Rechtschreibfehler auf 30 Wörter und werde von Delhoven geflamed.

Es hat nix mit Zeit zu tun, auch wenn du nur 3x die woche Abends 2-3h machst, kannste was erreichen.  Du kannst Gladi werden mit 200 Spielen über 3-4 Monate verteilt. Und das ist letztlich der Titel der sagt das du was drauf hast.


----------



## Hishabye (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin von WoW begeistert!
Spiele seit Dez 07 und habe den Spielspass immernoch nicht verloren!

Und als Mama eines 2 Monate alten Babys, bin ich begeistert, dass das levelen durch die Quests
auch mit meiner Heil-Druidin machbar ist!
Wenn der kleine mal schläft, kann ich abends oder auch mal mittags ruhig paar quests machen
und komme immer ein Schrittchen weiter. 
Mittlerweile bin ich schon lvl 78 ^^ questen + ca. 5 mal Instanzen gemacht.

Und das die neuen Instanzen schön kurz gehalten sind find ich auch TOP.
Kann auch mal abends, wenn mein Mann auch zu Hause ist, mal ein Stündchen
eine Instanz besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn wie in der Schwangerschaft kann ich jetzt nicht mal ebend 5 Std in einer Ini 
heilen. Und da kommen mir die neuen Instanzen zu recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Landschaften sind wunderschön gemacht. das muss für Blizzard
eine heidenarbeit gewesen sein, alles so zu programmieren.
Auch mit den Quests haben die sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt.
Also ich finde gar nicht dass es bergab geht.

Für alle die Arbeiten, Mama und Papa sind, und trotzdem mal bißchen zwischendurch
FUN in einem Spiel suchen, ist WOW genau das Richtige!
Und Blizzard hat dies auch erkannt und macht halt dieses für diese
Zielgruppe zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an alle die rumweinen >>> anderes Spiel suchen oder sich mal nem
Job zuwenden, dann wird das Spiel nicht so schnell 
langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (8. Januar 2009)

@ ntluis mal recht geb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hinzufüg:

Schon mal was von Form gehört?

Enter = neue Zeile

Das ruft ja bei lesen Augenkrebs hervor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher stand WoW vor einem Abgrund.
Heute ist WoW einen Schritt weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oO, ist etwas Neues nicht nach meinen Vorstellungen und Geschmack,
so geht es gleich bergab.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei nunmehr drei Spielewelten kannst Du dir doch die passende aussuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (8. Januar 2009)

Also dass naxx zu easy is und so kann ich verstehn das sich viele aufregen...aber es wurden schon neue raid ini s angekündigt, desweiteren is naxx sowas wie bc kara...die hat man auch locker weggecleart jede woche.

Das inis solo oder so gehn ist ja auch keine absicht von blizz, der mage solo wird das nimmer tun können-naxx is gefixed- un die passenden ixes für andre probleme kommen wohl auch noch.

Ihr müsst euch bei aller nörgelei aber auch ma daran orentieren was aus WoW geworden ist und warum ihr spielt...classic war so schön, BC dann un nu?

An so ein spiel stellt jeder ach so phantasievolle anforderungen, die nich alle erfüllt werden können auf einmal.

----jetzt kommt gleich irgend en flam : ja aber xy hättens bei blizz doch schon machen können, dazu sag ich nur dann hättest du dich nich drüber beschwert das xy scheiss/zu leicht/hässlich/unfair ist sondern würdest dich wohl über "z" aufregen....


----------



## Rinkon (8. Januar 2009)

ALCHiBENG schrieb:


> Wer auf die Straße tritt, nen Ferrari sieht und dann rummeckert, dass er keinen in der Garage stehen hat, der gilt im Allgemeinen auch als Idiot, denn wer das Kapital nicht hat, kann ihn sich auch nicht leisten, fertig und so ist es auch im Spiel, wer den Willen und die Zeit nicht hat, soll sich nicht beschweren!



Was ist denn das für ein Vergleich?

World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel, und Dinge, die man darin erreichen kann, haben erstens Null mit der Realität zu tun und zweitens Null mit Geld. 
Ein Ferrari kostet sein Geld und seine Unterhaltungskosten. Ein anderes Auto eben weniger.

WoW kostet für alle gleich viel. Ergo hat doch jeder das Recht auf alles.

Wenn ich darüber mecker, dass der Ferrari meines Kumpels um 5 km/h schneller ist, weil er 2 Wochenenden in der Werkstatt dran rumgeschraubt hat (als Beispiel), dann hat es etwas mit Zeit zu tun. Zeit, die andere in WoW stecken.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Januar 2009)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Stimmt....daher hab ich mein Abo gekündigt.
> Ich kenne zwar die Zeiten vor BC nicht, aber persönlich finde ich WotLK einfach nur lächerlich. Damals mußte ich mir es 2x überlegen mich mit nem Gegner anzulegen, der 2 LvL über mir war... bei WotLK war es kein Thema mal eben einen 3LvL höheren Elite Mob alleine zu legen... sorry... Abos hin oder her, aber mit dem Addon hat sich Blizzard selber lächerlich gemacht und als Programmierer wäre mir das Teil echt peinlich!
> 
> Aber wat solls, Einfluß hat man darauf eh nicht, denn solange die Leute trotzdem immer weiter zahlen und "stetig" neue Abos abgeschlossen werden ist ja "Alles richtig"
> ...



Lächerlich bist eigentlich nur DU, aber ist halt so, wenn man übersteigerte Erwartungen in einem Game hat. Es kümmert sicher niemand, ob du nun weiterspielst oder dir was neues suchst. Fakt ist nun halt, dass es millionen von Spielern gibt, die das letzte Addon gut fanden und sich sicher auf ein neuerliches AddOn freuen.
Ich hoffe mal, dass du bis zur nächsten Erweiterung das gefunden hast, was dir gerecht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (8. Januar 2009)

Ja! die ganzen Massen neuer Spieler die anfangen sind bestimmt alles Halluzinationen.
Alle Pressemeldungen sind manipuliert und meine Gilde besteht sicher nur aus Chatbots die von Blizz eingesetzt werden um zu verschleiern das ich ganz allein Wow zocke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, im Ernst. Sämtliche Konkurrenz Games loosen ab wie Teletubby Online und selbst die grössten Wow Flamer haben neuerdings schon wieder Wow Chars auf lvl > 70. Wow als Spiel gings wohl kaum irgendwann besser.

Die Frage ist eher, kann sich Blizz durch die extrem schwache Konkurrenz nun zurücklehnen und mit Inhalten immer sparsamer werden oder beflügeln die neuen Spielerzahlen Blizz eher.


----------



## NarYethz (8. Januar 2009)

find deine naxx theorie einfach lachhaft. es stimmt, ich bin auch der meinung dass früher viele sachen schöner waren, aber hätte es dich bei laune gehalten, alles gleich uz lassen und nur neue inis und BGs einzubauen.. das wage ich auf dauer zu bezweifeln. ich find es toll, dass naxx noch einmal in erinnerung gerufen wird und wiederverwendet wird, weil es damals einfach nur 5-10% der spieler gesehen haben und die ini an sich top war. ich hätte zwar das alte naxx noch da gelassen und das neue naxx dann vllt in den höhlen der zeit gemacht, aber dort haben wir ja eig bereits strath-burning und daher passt das schon. also daran würd ich nich rummeckern, weils einfach nur ins thema nordend - lichking - etc. reinpasst..
mfg


----------



## Norrit (8. Januar 2009)

Obilix schrieb:


> aja 1 noch: eine kleine rechen und denksport aufgabe:
> 1x WoW:37€ +1xBC34€ +1x Wotkl 35€ + ca 30x13€ = ca 500€  --> also warum sollte mir als Casualgamer (hach ich liebe das wort (eigentlich sind wir in der überzahl - aber trotzdem glaubt der kümmerliche Anteil an WoWfreaks sie könnten über uns richten *gggg*)) für diese Summe geld auch nur ein bruchteil des spiels vorenthalten bleiben????


Genau, warum muss man Spiele die man kauft überhaupt noch durchspielen und kommt nicht gleich zur Endsequenz??
Man hat ja schließlich für das Spiel gezahlt und ein recht darauf alles zu sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (8. Januar 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ja! die ganzen Massen neuer Spieler die anfangen sind bestimmt alles Halluzinationen.
> Alle Pressemeldungen sind manipuliert und meine Gilde besteht sicher nur aus Chatbots die von Blizz eingesetzt werden um zu verschleiern das ich ganz allein Wow zocke.
> 
> 
> ...



WoW mag viele Spieler haben. Bewegen wir uns aber auf die Gründe für diese grosse Anzahl hin, entdecken wir Durchschnittskost für Jedermann.
WoW ist nicht mehr ein ClassiC Mmorpg sondern nur noch ein Geldautomat.
Wo andere Spiele mit komplexen/interessanten Spielmechaniken aufwarten, geht Blizzard in die völlig andere Richtung. Alles wird vereinfacht, simpel und anspruchslos. Selbst wenn sie noch einige herausfordernede Dungeons bringen, bleibt vom ursprünglichen Spielgefühl nur noch eine leere Hülle.
Ich würde nicht behaupten das die Konkurrenz nur verliert, sie werden durch den Einheitsbrei Weg von WoW auch wieder viele Spieler abwerben können. In klaren Worten heisst das: WoW ist ein 7days to go Spiel - nach dem LvL Prozess und den danach folgenden Equip Jagd hast du es wieder gesehen. Das Gefühl der Leere stellt sich ein. 
Geld farmen, Ruf farmen, Mounts holen, Achievment holen, PvP? spielen, und von Instanzen red ich schon gar nicht. Durch das neue Gesamtpaket bekommt man wirklich das Gefühl das der Spielspass völlig vergessen wurde.

Sobald man seine epische Ausrüstung beisammen hat, kann man das Spiel selbst nach 4 Jahren Treue das Ding jetzt in die Tonne treten. Der frührere Anreiz und die sozialen Kontakte sind dermassen verschwunden, die Community zu einer unförmigen Masse von Flamern/Pros/ab und an nette Leute verkommen, die auch nur 1 Ziel haben. Equip, Equip, Equip. Gruppe Suche Tool und andere Dinge ermöglichen es noch anonymere Instanzen zu spielen.
Wie war es früher? Aus meiner Sicht hat man defintiv mehr in einer Gruppe erlebt. In einer Gruppe zu sein war früher noch mehr Wert. Wo heute kaum mehr Teamspeak benutzt wurde, war das früher fast schon Pflicht in den meisten Gruppen. Das war auch wirklich cool. Wie sich gute/schlechte/mittelmässige Spieler zu einer Gruppe wurde und auch viel lustige Sachen passiert sind. Durch die Einfachheit von WoW in Classic Zeiten, hatte das ganze Spiel noch einen persönlicheren Anstrich.
WoW mag immer noch zu faszinieren. Wer aber Erfahrung/Equip erreicht hat, wird sich doch langsam seine Gedanken machen. Was ist aus dem guten alten WoW geworden?
BC war gerade noch eine erträgliche Dosis, wenigstens war der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch auf einer guten Stufe.

Die vielen Vereinfachungen hatten auch ihren zeitlich begrenzten Anreiz, schaffen es aber nicht wirklich für längere Zeit zu motivieren.
Für Gelegenheitsspieler ist WoW natürlich jetzt top ^^


----------



## Nania (8. Januar 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> WoW mag viele Spieler haben. Bewegen wir uns aber auf die Gründe für diese grosse Anzahl hin, entdecken wir Durchschnittskost für Jedermann.
> WoW ist nicht mehr ein ClassiC Mmorpg sondern nur noch ein Geldautomat.
> Wo andere Spiele mit komplexen/interessanten Spielmechaniken aufwarten, geht Blizzard in die völlig andere Richtung. Alles wird vereinfacht, simpel und anspruchslos. Selbst wenn sie noch einige herausfordernede Dungeons bringen, bleibt vom ursprünglichen Spielgefühl nur noch eine leere Hülle.
> Ich würde nicht behaupten das die Konkurrenz nur verliert, sie werden durch den Einheitsbrei Weg von WoW auch wieder viele Spieler abwerben können. In klaren Worten heisst das: WoW ist ein 7days to go Spiel - nach dem LvL Prozess und den danach folgenden Equip Jagd hast du es wieder gesehen. Das Gefühl der Leere stellt sich ein.
> ...




Wie sieht das denn bei anderen Spielen aus? 
Im Endeffekt läuft es doch in jedem Online Spiel auf etwas ähnliches hinaus, oder?


----------



## Smitti (8. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer.



Als damals WoW noch keine 2 Wochen alt war, ging es nach Meinung einiger User bereits bergab. Als dann BC veröffentlicht wurde, ging es wieder nach der Meinung einiger User bergab. Als WAR in den Startlöchern stand, wurde wiederum das Ende von WoW in zahlreichen Kristallkugeln verkündet. Als WotLK veröffentlicht wurde, wurde auch hier das Ende von WoW gesehen.

Es ist vollkommen schnuppe, ob WoW nun tatsächlich 11 Mio aktive Accounts hat oder ob es "nur" 5 Mio sind. Fakt ist, dass WoW noch immer sehr beliebt ist und das Gegenteil von dem ist, was man scheintot nennt. Das sind eher so Spiele wie Age of Conan.

Und auch hier gilt wie bei allen Spielen: Entweder es macht einem persönlich Spass oder eben nicht. Aber nur weil es einem persönlich vielleicht keinen Spass mehr macht, geht es mit WoW noch lange nicht bergab.

Aber das ist genauso wie mit Mc Donalds. Alle motzen über das Essen und es geht ja auch selbstverständlich niemand da essen. Genau deswegen eröffnet Mc Donalds eine weitere neue Filiale nach der anderen.


----------



## Virusmaster (8. Januar 2009)

Wow hat wirklich nicht mehr viel besonderes. Es gibt zwar neuen Content und ab und zu auch lange raids aba ich persöhmlich würde nicht mehr( wenn ich blizzard wär) vielen Content nicht gleich verraten sondern bis zum Release geheimhalten, damit eine Art Überraschungseffekt gibt wie:" oh is das ein süßes monster, warum bin ich tot ich ahb doch nur den kater angegriffen." Außerdem sollte blizzard ein paar bosskämpfe einbauen die nicht gleich nach 4 wipes so einfach sind das man nur noch einen versuch braucht. und durch die vielen klassentalente wird es auch immer einfacher zu lvln. 
Meine Meinung:
Blizzard du solltest dir mal gedanken machen was euer spiel früher war und das feeling mehr ankurbeln, dennn jeder noob kann mittlerweile nach lvl 30 sagen: Langweilig


----------



## Technocrat (8. Januar 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht behaupten das die Konkurrenz nur verliert, sie werden durch den Einheitsbrei Weg von WoW auch wieder viele Spieler abwerben können. In klaren Worten heisst das: WoW ist ein 7days to go Spiel - nach dem LvL Prozess und den danach folgenden Equip Jagd hast du es wieder gesehen. Das Gefühl der Leere stellt sich ein.
> Geld farmen, Ruf farmen, Mounts holen, Achievment holen, PvP? spielen, und von Instanzen red ich schon gar nicht. Durch das neue Gesamtpaket bekommt man wirklich das Gefühl das der Spielspass völlig vergessen wurde.



Au weia, Du hast den Witz von WoW und (und MMO) nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden. Kein Wunder, das sich ein Gefühl der Leere einstellt. 

Ein Tip: der Spielspaß von WoW & Co. ergibt sich nicht aus geclearten Bossen und Epic-Vollausstattung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Au weia, Du hast den Witz von WoW und (und MMO) nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden. Kein Wunder, das sich ein Gefühl der Leere einstellt.
> 
> Ein Tip: der Spielspaß von WoW & Co. ergibt sich nicht aus geclearten Bossen und Eipic-Vollausstattung.


Also das, was mir an WoW am meisten Spaß macht, sind die TS Gespräche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit denen gehts bestimmt nicht bergab ^^


----------



## Omidas (8. Januar 2009)

Und für viele exestiert doch gar nicht mehr das Wort Spaß in WoW.

Habe früher auch Gruppen gehabt, wo man nach zig Wipes den Endboss einer stink normalen Instanz gelegt hat. Trotzdem
musste das nicht bedeuten, dass die Instanz keinen Spaß gemacht hat.

Früher bin ich in ein AV gegangen nur um etwas die Zeit zu verteiben und ein wenig PvP zu machen. Heutzutage ist doch
das Wort Fun in einem BG total ausgestorben. Wenn ich mal nach dem 5ten Rausch AV keine Lust mehr darauf habe und 
mich mal erdreiste Snowfall zu tappen, das wenigstens mal ein wenig PvP entseht wird man doch gleich geflamed. Da zählt
doch nur die Ehre pro Stunde.

Doch wozu das Ganze? Warum wollen alle Leute viel Ehre machen? Um Equip zu bekommen?
Doch wozu das Ganze? Warum wollen alle Leute imba Equip haben? Um besser im BG zu sein?
Doch wozu das Ganze? Warum wollen alle Leute die besten im BG sein? um mehr Ehre zu bekommen?
....

Das ist im Moment die denkweise vieler Spieler. Und Spaß ist in diesem Teufelskries kein Paltz, da es nur aufhällt. Den man
muss ja ARBEITEN um besser zu werden um dann irgendwann Spaß zu ahben wenn man fertig ist. Nur da das Ziel immer
wieder neu angehoben wird, sind die meisten immer noch am hinterlaufen. Ist irgendwie wie die Karotte am Stiel.

Und ähnlich sieht das im Moment auch im PvE aus. Es allen leicht machen, so das sie denken, das die Karotte fast erreicht
sei, nur um zu sehen das man nicht näher ran gekommen ist. Aber man läuft einfach weiter. Irgendwann muss man sie ja
erreichen.

Früher fand ich das viel angenehmer. Ich wusste wo meine Grenzen sind und was ich vorerst nicht erreichen konnte. Hab 
mich dann einfach mit gleichgesinnten getroffen und haben unsere eigenen kleinen Ziele geschafft, die für uns wie MC
Clear waren. Und wir waren glücklich. Jetzt sind diese Kleinigkeiten irgendwie verschwunden. Man wird mit Leuten in
Instanzen geschickt, die vielleicht besser spielen können oder einfach nur das bessere Equip haben. Man denkt sich
boah sind die gut und macht ihnen irgendwie nach. Auch bei solchem Schwachfug wie min 2k dps ansonsten nehmen wir
dich nicht Ragefire. Oder wipes sind blöd und jeder der einen verursacht muss gekickt werden, ansonten verlasse ich
die Grp. Den ansonsten ist ja sein ARBEITSSCHNITT von Marken pro Stunde gefährdet. 

Naja mal schauen. Hab sit gestern wieder mein Warhammer Acount reaktiviert um das nebenbei mal wieder anzuschauen,
vielleicht ist es da etwas besser. Muss man ausnutzen, bevor dass durch die "Ich muss alles haben, alles sehen" Mentalität
auch etwas verhunzt wird.

PS:
Ja ich weiß kling wie ein Alter Opa ("Früher in meiner Jugend ..."
Ja ist auch etwas Mimimi
Ja ist mir bewusst, das es keinen unterschied macht, sollte ich WoW verlassen um doch War zu zocken. Braucht mir das
nicht empfehlen


----------



## Asarion (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also das, was mir an WoW am meisten Spaß macht, sind die TS Gespräche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ich nicht (mehr) höre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe seit 2 Jahren kein TS mehr und ich will auch keins. Die Gruppe, die meint, ich müsse unbedingt TS installieren kann sich einen neuen Tank/Heiler suchen. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich ein Programm installieren soll, das ich nicht will. Viele der Gespräche fand ich auch nicht spaßig, sondern teilweise extrem peinlich. Unter aller Sau fand ich damals immer die Lästerei über Dritte, die nicht anwesend waren und sich somit nicht verteidigen konnten. Einer von vielen Gründen, warum ich kein TS mehr habe.

Leute, ihr solltet eigentlich alle 8 gesunde Finger + 2 Daumen haben... Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die zum Tippen benutzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um genau zu sein bin ich als RPler mittlerweile ein regelrechter TS-Hasser. Nichts zerstört mehr die RP-Atmosphäre, als wenn sich der dicke Taure als 15jähriges Mädchen entpuppt (mit entsprechender Stimme) oder dauernd über irgendwelchen Blödsinn gelabert wird, der nichts mit RP oder sogar nichts mit WoW zu tun hat.

Früher ging es auch ohne TS, warum sind heute alle so schreibfaul geworden? Hmm, ach ja, da bemerkt man ihre miese Orthographie nicht! Stimmt ja! Sich korrekt per Schrift auszudrücken ist ja hirnmäßig auch anstrengender als das "Ey, Alda, gieb ma..." im TS.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long...

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Technocrat (8. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und für viele exestiert doch gar nicht mehr das Wort Spaß in WoW.



Wie weiter oben schon jemand schrieb: zu McDonalds geht ja auch keiner essen...

Quatsch, die aller-allermeisten haben Spaß an WoW, denn nur die Wenigsten spielen etwas, was keinen Spaß macht. Klar gibt es die RL-Versager, die dann versuchen, sich über ihre Epics in WoW wenigstes ein Bischen Selbstwertgefühl einzuflößen, aber das ist eine extreme Minderheit.


----------



## Omidas (8. Januar 2009)

Dann teste es doch aus.

Geh ins nächste AV und schlag vor mal nicht durch zu rushen, sondern Türme deffen oder Gegner abfangen. Hol dir mal ...
für dich als Ally ... Steinbruchfriedhof wieder. Meinst du wirklich, das die Mehrzahl des BGs es verstehen würde dass PvP
spaß macht und am Gegner nur vorbeireiten so gar nicht dazu passt?

Geh mit genau passendem Equip (Alles Blau) mal in die Suche nach einem Raid für Naxx 10er und frag bei bestehenden Gruppen
an.

Geh mal eine Woche Random Instanzen und zähle bitte die, wo nicht blöd geflamed wird wenn es mal schief läuft.

Gebe dir recht. der überwiedgende Teil der Leute die jetzt noch leveln oder erst kurz 80ig wurden sind nicht so verdorben.
Viele der "Mittelklasse" sehen jetzt aber Sachen die vorher nicht drin waren. Kriegen ein lila leuchten in den Augen undgehen
über Leichen. Viele der Pros halten siche zu so elitär, das man darüber schon keine Worte verlieren brauch.

Geb dir recht. Die meisten werden noch normal sein. Doch die Zahl derer die abdrehen steigt nach meinem Gefühl stetig an.
Und das gilt auch für Casuals. Den viele Dinge kann jetzt jeder erreichen. Wird kaum Skill gebraucht, wird kaum Equip 
gebraucht. Das einzige was gebraucht wird ist Zeit. Und da die halt bei dem Casuals sehr kostbar ist, werden viele genauso
gereizt wenn es mal 10s länger braucht als es idealerweise möglich wär.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2009)

@ Asarion:
Ich bin nichtmal in Gruppe mit den Gildies im TS, man unterhält sich über alles mögliche, aber nicht unbedingt WoW.
Euer Ort hat doch einen Briefkasten. Wieso schreibst du dann eMails?
Du kommst auch zu Fuß von A nach B, wieso also Bus nehmen?

Richtig, ist bequemer. Wenn es bei dir peinlich im TS war, dann hast wohl die falschen Leute erwischt, bei uns ist es immer saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (8. Januar 2009)

blablabla...mit wow bergab..nur gut das wotlk ein neuen rekord aufgestellt hat

ich hasse mimim threads!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ein Tip: der Spielspaß von WoW & Co. ergibt sich nicht aus geclearten Bossen und Epic-Vollausstattung.



Ich persönlich stimme dir bei diesem feinen kleinen Satz mit voller Begeisterung zu und finde es sehr schade, dass dieses Spiel mit seinen vielen Möglichkeiten häufig darauf reduziert wird.

Und trotzdem hast du unrecht.

Der Spielspaß ergibt sich für jeden aus etwas anderem, und für manche eben aus geclearten Bossen und Epic-Vollausstattung, sowenig wir beide das auch nachvollziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (8. Januar 2009)

Nichts ist für immer!
Wenn WoW am Ende ist, dann ist es halt am Ende...


----------



## Technocrat (8. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Spielspaß ergibt sich für jeden aus etwas anderem, und für manche eben aus geclearten Bossen und Epic-Vollausstattung, sowenig wir beide das auch nachvollziehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, dann gilt aber auch: wer sich den Spielspaß aus einer begrenzen Ressource definiert, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ihm ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beatdogone (8. Januar 2009)

Geht es mit WoW nun Bergauf? Wenn alle die hier Weinen für ihren Käse den sie verzapfen ihren Hut in WoW genommen haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar den dann geht es mit WoW so richtig ab weg mit dem Bremsern die uns hier im Forum mit ihrem Deprimüll den Tag vergolden wollen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> OK, dann gilt aber auch: wer sich den Spielspaß aus einer begrenzen Ressource definiert, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ihm ausgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das setzt aber die Fähigkeit zu logischem Denken voraus.
Wenn auch da die Ressourcen begrenzt sind, kommt es halt zu Gemaule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (8. Januar 2009)

Weil ich heute kein MIMIMI lesen will hab ich nur die Überschrift gelesen und sage:



_*NEIN*_


----------



## mmm79 (8. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Weil ich heute kein MIMIMI lesen will hab ich nur die Überschrift gelesen und sage:
> 
> 
> 
> _*NEIN*_



schließe mich dem an


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich weis ganicht was ihr habt also mir macht WOW spaß vielleicht spielt ihr alle nur schon zu lange.



/sign
Wie wärs wenn ihr alle mal was anderes macht  als zocken? Geht euch dochmal ausschlafen dann seit ihr vielleicht nicht mehr so schlecht gelaunt. Sicher hat das Spiel Fehler, was aber meistens Ansichtssache ist. Auch ich finde, dass einige Sachen früher besser waren als heute und umgekehrt, aber man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.

Das einzige was nervt sind diese notorischen Nörgler.


----------



## derwaynez (8. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Weil ich heute kein MIMIMI lesen will hab ich nur die Überschrift gelesen und sage:
> 
> 
> 
> _*NEIN*_



Wenn du zu faul bist um auch nur einen Thread des Beitrags zu lesen, dann schreib auch lieber keine Antwort!


----------



## derwaynez (9. Januar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> /sign
> Wie wärs wenn ihr alle mal was anderes macht  als zocken? Geht euch dochmal ausschlafen dann seit ihr vielleicht nicht mehr so schlecht gelaunt.



Also dieser Satz ist hier wirklich fehl am Platz.


----------



## Scabandari (16. Januar 2009)

pflock schrieb:


> und für blizz ist es eh nur volles geschäftsbusiness!!!!!!!!!!!


Hihi, schönes Wort: geschäftsbusiness!!!
Würde, wenn man es mal bisschen übersetzt 'Geschaftsgeschäft' heißen.
Da muss Blizzard wohl was völlig neues erfunden haben, ich kenn das nämlich nicht....


----------



## chyroon (16. Januar 2009)

ja es geht bergab


----------



## mister.G (16. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das WoW langsam untergeht. Ihr könnt doch alle nicht meckern wie wenig Inhalt oder Anspruchslosigkeit das Spiel hat. Überlegt doch mal wann es  rausgekommen ist. Das sind jetzt ca 4 Jahre. Ihr könnt WoW nicht mit Herr der Ringe, Age of Conan oder Warhammer vergleichen. Im Gegenteil. WoW hat so unglaublich viel Inhalt für die damalige Zeit geliefert. Instanzen Ruf bei Fraktionen sammeln oder so eine große Anzahl an Rüstungen gab es damals in keinem anderen MMO. Und trotz dieser langen Zeit ist es immer noch ein Konkurrenzprodukt und zwar das größte überhaupt auf dem Markt. Nicht nur für MMO´s sondern für alle Spiele überhaupt. 
Über dem Schwiergkeitsgrad kann ich mich auch in keinster Weise beklagen. Naxxramas kannte ja wohl jeder, und Sartharion und Archavon sind meiner Meinung nach Vergleichbar mit Gruul. Und wie schaut es mit Oculus Heroisch aus? Vieeel schwerer als Schattenlabby. 
Von den Stats der Rüstungen her unterscheidet sich BC von Wotlk nicht so gigantisch wie Classic mit BC. Die Spiele von Blizzard sehen auf den ersten Blick realtiv unklopiziert und öde aus, aber diese einfachheit macht es wiederum so tiefgängig. Man kann nicht die Grundlagen eines Spiels verändern und verlangen das z.B. die NPC´s realistischer aussehen oder so...

Die Community verändert das Spiel, Blizzard geht auf so vieles ein was an Ratschlägen kommt, aber trotzdem wird gemeckert. Frühher war bestimmt einiges besser, aber es war wahrscheinlich vieeeeeeeeeeles auch um einiges schlechter. Sogar durch die vielen Dinge die einfacher gemacht wurden (schnelleres leveln etc...) gibt es immer noch genug für die Hardcore-Gamer zu tun. 

Also kurz und knapp... nein WoW geht nicht bergab sonder immmer weiter bergauf!!!!!!


----------



## Doomsta (16. Januar 2009)

jap, stimme dir zu. Balancing is imo fürn arsch. PvE und PvP.


----------



## Avalanche (16. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt WoW seit dem Addon um längen besser als vorher, bzw. NOCH besser als vorher. Blizzard hat sich unheimlich Mühe gegeben und wir wurden mit so einem genialen Addon belohnt! Es geht definitiv bergauf mit WoW, und das nicht zu knapp. Diejenigen, die nur am mosern sind, sollten sich mal überlegen, ob sie nicht zu sehr an der virtuellen Realtität hängen und ihr RL haben verkümmern lassen... Den anders kann ich mir so ein absurdes Gemeckere absolut nicht erklären. Es gibt wichtigeres!


----------



## Sousuk (16. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> _*NEIN*_


Hmm wozu lange texte schreiben wenn es so ganz einfach auf den punkt bringt^^

auserdem wozu gibt es ein vorschlags forum bei wow-europe? ihr könnt ja mal eure sachen da rein schreiben wie wow sein sollte (natürlich flame frei) und vill wirds dann auch gelesen.


----------



## Humunculus (16. Januar 2009)

Finde der TE hat nicht wirklich recht.
Ist es tragisch das Nax nicht schwer ist?? Nö. Ist es eher ein Problem das Blizz nur relativ langsam neue Inhalte nachschiebt? Ja!!

PvP ist def besser als zu BC, allerdings nicht so lustig wie zu PreBC.
Was fehlt hier für neue Spannung. Ein Neudesign der BG´S und ein Laddersystem für selbiges.


----------



## Audi_The_Best (16. Januar 2009)

Bin ehrlich gesagt auch am überlegen mit WoW aufzuhören.BC war noch Gold dagegen,da kommen noch Emotionen hoch,ja auch wenn technsich dich jetzt vieles verbessert hat und so fand ich es früher doch schöner.Man hat auch noch wenigstens Gruppen zusammen bekommen,jetzt kannste das ohne 24 Stunden Healer und Tank echt knicken,das ist seeehr schade!Und es ist mir persönlich auch zu leicht geworden,früher gabs weniger Epics und zu sehende T-Leute da konnte man wenigstens noch den Kopf nach oben gehen lassen und staunen,heute hat es ja fast ejder.Aber wie gesagt,schlecht ists nicht geworden,nur waren meienr Meinung nac die alten Zeiten schöner...


----------



## neo1986 (16. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Weil ich heute kein MIMIMI lesen will hab ich nur die Überschrift gelesen und sage:
> 
> 
> 
> _*NEIN*_


Hab ich auch nur gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immernoch nein es geht nicht mit WOW berg ab.


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Sousuk schrieb:


> Hmm wozu lange texte schreiben wenn es so ganz einfach auf den punkt bringt^^
> 
> auserdem wozu gibt es ein vorschlags forum bei wow-europe? ihr könnt ja mal eure sachen da rein schreiben wie wow sein sollte (natürlich flame frei) und vill wirds dann auch gelesen.


Hmm naja, vielleicht weil eine Begründung für "nein" fehlt?


----------



## teroa (23. Januar 2009)

mhh ob wow bergab geht liegt immer im auge des betrachters,
für mich ist wow schon mit bc abgesackt,aber ich habs trotzdem gezogt,aber jetzt mit lich king ---so geil es auch gemacht wurde aber dieser easy mode ist öde,daher ist mein account auch dicht seid letzte woche

im grunde genommen ist es so wer ansprüche an anständiges PVE hat geht zu HDRO oder EQ2, wer ansprüche an PVP hat der geht zur WAR oder GW..
wer absolut keine ansprüchen an nem mmorpg hat der bleibt halt bei WOW


----------



## monthy (23. Januar 2009)

Ein Spiel ist immer nur so schlecht, wie es von anderen gemacht wird. Wenn dann noch ein paar Leute quitten, können die Restlichen vielleicht wieder Lagfrei spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Ps. Mir macht es immer noch spass.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Hmm naja, vielleicht weil eine Begründung für "nein" fehlt?


Ok ne begründung:


NEIN weil es mir immernoch gefällt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Turismo (23. Januar 2009)

Jeden Tag kommen neue Beiträge über dieses Thema omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nein geht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (23. Januar 2009)

Erstmal Hallo!
1.Es ist kompletter Blödsinn das Naxx mit Questequip zu schaffen ist.
2.Die Instanz wurde in WotLK genommen da Naxxramas (glaube ich) in der Warcraft Geschichte nach Northrend fliegt.
3.Die Bosse "einfach nur angepasst" ist leicht untertrieben.
Es ist eine Heidenarbeit alles genaustens zu berechnen und zu proggrammieren. 
4.Natürlich war vieles cooler pre BC aber meiner Meinung nach war vieles auch um einiges schlechter.
5.Ist Naxx eine einsteiger Raidinstanz, der eigentliche Content kommt noch, also erzähl bitte nicht so ein Blödsinn rum.
6.Ich finde die WotLK Instanzen sind sehr cool geworden....
Natürlich vermisse ich es mich stundenlang durch meine Lieblingsinstanz BRD zu prügeln....aber ich finde ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht
mehr so viel Zeit, da kommen die kurzen Instanzen echt gut....
7.Die einen fordern das eine, die andren fordern etwas anderes....Blizzard tut das von dem sie denken, dass es der Mehrheit gefällt...
Und ich finde es undankbar das sich ein riesen Konzern von mehreren 1000 Arbeitern eine Mühe macht, und es überall nur gemotzt wird....wenns euch nicht gefällt, dann hört auf mit WoW, ist doch kein Weltuntergang....Es gibt genug solcher Threads.

Und ich finde es noch unverschämter wenn sich Leute hier über Buffed beschweren das etwas nicht Aktuell ist oder es Rechtschreibfehler, Linkfehler oder was weiß ich, gibt. Ihr könnt froh sein, dass sich Leute die Mühe machen euch KOSTENLOS alle news zusammen zu suchen, Umfragen zu starten, Sendungen zu produzieren....und, und, und.....

So das musste nochmal sein.
MfG DerWintersdorfer


----------



## Sprite13 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub einige Hardcore Gamer die das Spiel schon seit der beta spielen, wollen einfach nicht das jetzt auch Leute mit RL dazukommen. Tut mir Leid das ich das so drastisch sage, aber ich möchte das Hardcore Gamer nochmal hervorheben. Ich möchte ganz ehrlich sein: 

Was wollt ihr ?

Wollt ihr das WoW genauso bleibt wie vor 4 Jahren ? Nur mit ein paar Gebieten und Inis mehr ? Oh und dann kommen wieder die Leute die meinen das Blizzard nur geldgeil wäre. Zu euch sage ich: Spielt mal ein Blizzard spiel ausser WoW! Denn alle Blizzard Spiele strotzen nur so vom Herzblut! Starcraft ist immernoch ein absoluter hit, der Nachfolger wird von Millionen erwartet. Diablo I und II sind Legenden. Warcraft I - III haben das Strategie-Genre immer weiterentwickelt ( und waren auch noch geniale Spiele ). Und natürlich muss der genervte Priester wieder so nen Thread eröffnen weil ihn der Schurke erwischt hat. Und natürlich muss der WAR und HDRO Spieler sich wieder in anderen Foren rumtreiben. Und natürlich muss ich mich wieder fragen: Leute, glaubt ihr an den Weihnachtsmann ? Ich sehs schon in einem halben Jahr die HDRO und WAR Foren ...  Ich spiele WoW gerne weil es mir alles bietet : PvE , PvP, nen vernünftigen Kundendienst (siehe AOC) und Spaß natürlich auch noch. Gugen wir uns HDRO an : Das neue addon ist teils sehr trist und hat starke performance Probleme. WAR: Nach den ersten großen Patches kommt wieder das typische "die klasse kann mehr als die". Für WoW wünsche ich mir nur mehr "versteckte" qs, so wie die Legendarys damals. Naja das einzige was hier bergabgeht ist meine Laune wenn ich soetwas lese.


----------



## Meiki (23. Januar 2009)

dass es bergabgeht is ziemlicher muell find ich mal, aber kann auch die leute verstehn die bissel probleme mit der jetzigen situation haben, calssic wow: an epische gegenstaende kam mannur wenn man ziemlich aktiv geraidet hat oder sehr viel pvp betrieben hat..zudem waren die raidinstanzen auch nicht einfach so betretbar sondern hatten ne ganz nett pre q.....classic wow war man echt was besonderes mit full epic...und es gab auch noch sachen fuer leute die n bissel mehr wollte  q reihe fuer die legendaeren gegenstaende....dann in bc war es schon n bisschen einfacher an epische gegenstaende zu kommen  durch heros z.b. die raids hatten aber nach wie vor pre q's kara z.b. wenn man sehr frue reinwollte musste man in 6 innis zuvor... plus hero danach fuer schrecken der nacht..und in wotlk..naja pre q's kann man dass ja nicht beschreieben und auch in pvp ist es ja nicht schwer an epische gegenstaende zu kommen, z.b mein dk twink hatte bis er 80 war schon alle pvp gegenstande auf der bank....

und dass denke ich mal stoert einige spieler dass diese dinge jetzt um einiges leicher zu erreichen sind also vor ein paar jahren


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Und natürlich muss der genervte Priester wieder so nen Thread eröffnen weil ihn der Schurke erwischt hat.



o.O
Ich spiel Schurke...


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ok ne begründung:
> 
> 
> NEIN weil es mir immernoch gefällt wie am ersten Tag!



Du machst Fortschritte!


----------



## Céraa (23. Januar 2009)

Ronas schrieb:


> @topic: ja!! Daher spiele ich Hdro!!



ich mag hdro nich...besteht mir einfach zuviel aus laufen und ...naja xD

aber - ich find wotlk zwar um einiges besser als bc - wow is einfach langsam schluss glaub ich.
vor allem das spiel "causual-freundlicher" machen?
dann packt in die inis weniger trash, dann kommen die causuals schneller zum boss und macht nich die boss eifnacher...
das is doch echt doof. wenn man bedenkt, dass man jetzt in knapp 1 woche nen char full-epik kriegen kann (auch wenn man kein suchti is!)...
epiks sind halt keine epiks mehr...früher musste man dafür arbeiten, jetzt bekommt mans hinterher geschmissen.
genau wie legendray's...die waffen von illidan...da musste man NIX für machen.
für tunderfury oder den hammer, das waren noch aufgaben!

und den momentanen raidcontent kann man auch relativ schnell durchspielen...

hoffentlich wird das mit dem 3.1 wieder anspruchsvoller...
sonst wechsel ich wieder ins realliv(f)e xD

mfg
maxi


----------



## Kuschelorc (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich fands vor bc richtig grauen hafft !! mann musste mind. 3-4 mal mc gehen um 1 epic zu beckommen ( 5-6h pro run) Es war total beschissen eine gilde zu findet die mc oder ähnliches raidet! 
Damals gabs OOC Rezzer so ein müll die armen leute die das machen mussten tun mir voll leid !
Damals musstest du 3wochen dauer pvp machen um überhaupt an pvp epics zu denken!
Damals gabs ruchlose morde, und das war übel ( weniger ehre ( sie bleiben immer da ) 

Pre bc war die grauenhafteste zeit die ich je erlebt habe da damal wow nur was für richtig süchtige leute war


----------



## Gonah (23. Januar 2009)

Ich find mit woltk wurde es wieder besser und macht mehr spaß als bc ich kann mich deiner meinung zumindestens nicht ganz zustimmen


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Januar 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird das mit dem 3.1 wieder anspruchsvoller...


Ich erwarte nicht wirklich viel Anspruch mit 3.1, zumindest nicht über längere Zeit.
Wenns dann wirklich hauptsächlich nur ´ne neue Ini wird hat man zwar kurzzeitig was neues zu tun, aber das dürfte einen kaum die nächsten 2-3 Monate bis 3.2 beschäftigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Kuschelorc schrieb:


> Also ich fands vor bc richtig grauen hafft !! mann musste mind. 3-4 mal mc gehen um 1 epic zu beckommen ( 5-6h pro run) Es war total beschissen eine gilde zu findet die mc oder ähnliches raidet!
> Damals gabs OOC Rezzer so ein müll die armen leute die das machen mussten tun mir voll leid !
> Damals musstest du 3wochen dauer pvp machen um überhaupt an pvp epics zu denken!
> Damals gabs ruchlose morde, und das war übel ( weniger ehre ( sie bleiben immer da )
> ...



Tja, damals musstest du halt was für Epics tun! Heutzutage nichtmehr...
Ruchlose Morde waren blöd, das stimmt.
Und nur so btw, man ist nicht gleich süchtig wenn man viel zokkt -_-"


----------



## Deathsoull (23. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja, damals musstest du halt was für Epics tun! Heutzutage nichtmehr...
> Ruchlose Morde waren blöd, das stimmt.
> Und nur so btw, man ist nicht gleich süchtig wenn man viel zokkt -_-"



Joa das mit sucht stimmt.. Aber mit epix! Damals mc das erstemal wo wir erste mal waren war das relativ einfach... 
blos wird heutzutage viele schwer geredet! Obwohl es früher eigtl einfacher war in instanzen! Alleine die fähigkeiten der bosse...

Aber naja die Zeiten ändern ich find wow gut wie es ist!


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Januar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Denn alle Blizzard Spiele strotzen nur so vom Herzblut! Starcraft ist immernoch ein absoluter hit, der Nachfolger wird von Millionen erwartet. Diablo I und II sind Legenden. Warcraft I - III haben das Strategie-Genre immer weiterentwickelt ( und waren auch noch geniale Spiele )



Und hier sieht man mal wieder, bei allem Respekt, dass Blizzard hauptsächlich von seinem Ruf am Leben gehalten wird. Mal ehrlich:

StarCraft 2? Da dürfte der größte Pluspunkt wohl die ziemlich umfangreich ausfallende Kampagne sein. Sicher, die Koreaner werden sich wieder auf das E-Sports-Gedöhns stürzen. Aber die Konkurrenz deklassiert das Spiel schon jetzt in so mancher Hinsicht. Ich hatte das Vergnügen, SC2 vor kurzer Zeit mal anspielen zu können. Klar, es ist ganz nett, aber im Prinzip ein wenig überarbeitetes SC1. Und strategisch gesehen bietet z.B. Dawn of War 2, dessen MP-Beta gerade läuft, wesentlich mehr taktischen Tiefgang. Ach ja UND es sieht besser aus und läuft trotzdem noch vernünftig. Das muss nicht sein, ist aber ein netter Bonus.
Das momentan beste Argument für StarCraft 2 ist sein betagter Vorgänger aus einer Zeit, in der C&C-Tankrushs die Regel im MP-Part waren und Matches über das Internet längst noch nicht die Regel.

Diablo hat absolut nichts, was spielerisch für sich spricht, mal von der Tatsache abgesehen dass selbst ein dressierter Affe es spielen kann. Die Pseudo-RPG-Version von Moorhuhn, *klick*-*klick*-Monster Tot. Das Spiel wird nicht von guten Ideen oder einer packenden Story angetrieben, sondern nur von der Gier der Spieler nach schnellem Erfolg. Okay, das KANN man als "gute Idee" bezeichnen, aber darin einen Fortschritt für das Genre zu sehen wäre doch eher naiv. Gothic hat das Genre vorangebracht, Baldur's Gate, die Fallout-Reihe (ja, inklusive F3). Aber nicht Diablo.

WarCraft sticht insofern heraus, dass es einer der Mitbegründer des Echtzeit-Strategie-Genres war (zusammen mit Dune 2 und C&C 1). Das muss ebenso gewürdigt werden, wie Doom für die Ego-Shooter, Zelda für die Action-Adventures oder Mario Bros. für die Jump-and-Runs.

WarCraft 3 bot wie gewohnt eine für ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel umfangreiche Kampagne mit ein paar netten Wendungen, dümpelte ansonsten aber vor allem im Bereich der Story im Flachwasser breitgetretener Klischees der Fantasy. Oder will jemand etwa behaupten, dass der Plot um den Fall eines ach-so-tragischen, eher trotzig-kindischen Wannabe-Paladins und die Invasion von (Wow, wer hätte DAS bei einem FANTASY-SPIEL gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Dämonen in irgendeiner Weise originell war? Ehrlich gesagt haben mich selbst die Videosequenzen von C&C 3 mehr mitgerissen. Und die Wendungen waren da deutlich besser inszeniert.
Und wer jetzt mit der Helden-Mechanik anfängt, der darf sich gleich wieder setzen und darüber nachdenken, warum sich das Konzept von einzelnen, für sich allein spielentscheidenden Imba-Einheiten bis heute nicht wirklich durchsetzen konnte. Die Helden waren die offensichtlichste und leider nicht per Patch zu eliminierende Balancing-Schwäche des Spiels. Das Konzept von DotA ging dann wieder auf, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Und was WoW angeht, da wurde das wesentliche schon x Mal wiedergekäut. Es war nie besonders komplex und tief, insgesamt wenig überraschend näher an Diablo als an UO, SWG und dergleichen mehr. Und das Spielprinzip wird auch nicht mehr weiter vertieft, nur verlängert. Allein das Crafting, das Kampfsystem und die überwältigende Mehrzahl von Quests ist bestenfalls Durchschnitt. Ganz davon abgesehen dass sich der Unwille, den Fokus des Spiels auf eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken, negativ auf die Fähigkeit auswirkt, gleichmäßig guten Content nachzureichen. Und dass bereits viel zu sehr des Spielprinzips davon verwässert wurde, dass gewisse Leute nicht willens oder in der Lage sind, ihrerseits "Herzblut" (danke für die Steilvorlage) in das Spiel zu investieren. Nicht in Form von Zeit, sondern von Elan und Ehrgeiz.

So und nicht anders steht Blizzard momentan da. Ein Konzern von vielen. Ja, sie haben ne Menge richtig gemacht, aber auch genauso viel verbockt. Und wirklich herausragend oder wegweisend war schon lange nichts mehr, was von ihnen kam. Ist einfach nur so, dass ein durchschnittliches Spiel beim Durchschnitt eben besser ankommt als ein originelles Konzept oder ein Komplexitätshammer.


----------



## Rise Above (23. Januar 2009)

Es ist wirklich so wie einige vor mir geschrieben haben.. Ihr verlangt iwie da nerfs, hier nerfs, da buffs, hier buffs und wenn es dann passiert ist, passts euch nicht. Meine Güte, Ihr seid wie kleine zickige Mädchen denen man es nicht recht machen kann. Ich will so gerne Naxxramas sehen! Ich will nicht, dass die ganzen Imberts - Pro - H4xx0r - Gamer die raid inis sehen und ich nicht... Naxx eingeführt, T7 gibts für geringen Aufwand. Was passiert? Flame hier, whine da.. WTS CHEESE!

Wenn du echt nur heulen kannst, dann /wowquit please. Tu es für mich. Ich kann diese Heulerei in den Foren nicht mehr ertragen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (23. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez





Soll Blizz gleich 100 neue Level bringen, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?
80% Kill 5 Wölfe?! Auf keinen Fall! Blizz hat sich mit den Quests, finde ich, so viel Mühe gemacht und viele sind wirklich sehr nice und abwechslungsreich!
Gruß
Genker

P.s.: Hast du Strand der Uralten und Lake Wintergrasp erwähnt?

*edit*  Oo sehe gerade, dass der Thread schon etwas älter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Januar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Soll Blizz gleich 100 neue Level bringen, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?
> 80% Kill 5 Wölfe?! Auf keinen Fall! Blizz hat sich mit den Quests, finde ich, so viel Mühe gemacht und viele sind wirklich sehr nice und abwechslungsreich!



Zu 1.) Etwas mehr als nur nochmal zehn weitere Level nach Schema F wären schon nett. Hätte man es klüger angestellt, wäre nichtmal der Schritt von 60 auf 70 nötig gewesen.

Zu 2.) Trotzdem sind die meisten Quests und Questreihen eher belanglos und generisch. Ausnahmen, wie z.B. die Story um Grom Hellscreams Sohn in Nagrand sind leider viel, viel zu selten.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



Wer?


----------



## EisblockError (23. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zu 1.) Etwas mehr als nur nochmal zehn weitere Level nach Schema F wären schon nett. Hätte man es klüger angestellt, wäre nichtmal der Schritt von 60 auf 70 nötig gewesen.
> 
> Zu 2.) Trotzdem sind die meisten Quests und Questreihen eher belanglos und generisch. Ausnahmen, wie z.B. die Story um Grom Hellscreams Sohn in Nagrand sind leider viel, viel zu selten.



Hättest du mal AoC verfolgt hättse gesehen was mit deiner idiotischen idee passiert, und warum WAR das auchnicht gemacht hat


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Januar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hättest du mal AoC verfolgt hättse gesehen was mit deiner idiotischen idee passiert, und warum WAR das auchnicht gemacht hat



Und jetzt erklärst du mir mal, was AoC und WAR damit zu tun haben, dass die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizzard sich zu fein sind, für ein Addon mehr zu tun als ein paar Low-Poly-Modelle in die Landschaft zu stellen und ein paar weitere Items in die Datenbanken zu tippen...

Danach haben wir hoffentlich so etwas wie eine Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Fixxy (23. Januar 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


und ich sage es auch noch 1000 mal jedem der es hören will...


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Diablo hat absolut nichts, was spielerisch für sich spricht, mal von der Tatsache abgesehen dass selbst ein dressierter Affe es spielen kann. Die Pseudo-RPG-Version von Moorhuhn, *klick*-*klick*-Monster Tot. Das Spiel wird nicht von guten Ideen oder einer packenden Story angetrieben, sondern nur von der Gier der Spieler nach schnellem Erfolg. Okay, das KANN man als "gute Idee" bezeichnen, aber darin einen Fortschritt für das Genre zu sehen wäre doch eher naiv. Gothic hat das Genre vorangebracht, Baldur's Gate, die Fallout-Reihe (ja, inklusive F3). Aber nicht Diablo.
> 
> WarCraft sticht insofern heraus, dass es einer der Mitbegründer des Echtzeit-Strategie-Genres war (zusammen mit Dune 2 und C&C 1). Das muss ebenso gewürdigt werden, wie Doom für die Ego-Shooter, Zelda für die Action-Adventures oder Mario Bros. für die Jump-and-Runs.
> 
> ...



Ja, Diablo 2 ist von der Steuerung relativ einfach gehalten und es geht auch dort wie in WoW um den Itemwahn, aber Spaß gemacht hat es allemal. Und Wc3 ist ja wohl DAS Strategie Spiel, das Hero-System macht viel mehr Laune, in Wc3 kannst wnigstens noch creepen, anstatt wie bei anderen Strategie spielen dumm in der Base rum zu stehen und zu warten bis man genug Einheiten hat.


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Januar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> 80% Kill 5 Wölfe?! Auf keinen Fall! Blizz hat sich mit den Quests, finde ich, so viel Mühe gemacht und viele sind wirklich sehr nice und abwechslungsreich!


Wo bitteschön sind die Quests denn wirklich abwechslungsreicher geworden? 
Die Questreihe welche am Tor mit Video endet ist sicher schön gemacht und sowas war schon längst überfällig, aber größtenteils bestehen die Aufgaben wie schon immer aus sammle/töte X von Y. Vielleicht kommts einem nur nicht immer so vor weil man sich nach langer Durstsrecke mal wieder häufiger die Mühe macht, die dazugehörigen Questtexte zu lesen. Die Aufgaben selbst sind aber kaum anders geworden.
Die Quests, bei denen man Fahrzeuge/Drachen/sonstwas benutzen durfte waren anfangs sicher eine willkommene Abwechslung, aber selbst das war beim 10. Aufguss auch nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd.


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklärst du mir mal, was AoC und WAR damit zu tun haben, dass die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizzard sich zu fein sind, für ein Addon mehr zu tun als ein paar Low-Poly-Modelle in die Landschaft zu stellen und ein paar weitere Items in die Datenbanken zu tippen...



Genau das ist die Strategie von Blizz...


----------



## Brius (23. Januar 2009)

Naja ich finde es ist ein BISSCHEN übertieben worden aber ich finde die neuen/alten inis immer noch sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön sind die Quests denn wirklich abwechslungsreicher geworden?
> Die Questreihe welche am Tor mit Video endet ist sicher schön gemacht und sowas war schon längst überfällig, aber größtenteils bestehen die Aufgaben wie schon immer aus sammle/töte X von Y. Vielleicht kommts einem nur nicht immer so vor weil man sich nach langer Durstsrecke mal wieder häufiger die Mühe macht, die dazugehörigen Questtexte zu lesen. Die Aufgaben selbst sind aber kaum anders geworden.
> Die Quests, bei denen man Fahrzeuge/Drachen/sonstwas benutzen durfte waren anfangs sicher eine willkommene Abwechslung, aber selbst das war beim 10. Aufguss auch nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd.



Eben das meine ich.


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Und Wc3 ist ja wohl DAS Strategie Spiel, das Hero-System macht viel mehr Laune, in Wc3 kannst wnigstens noch creepen, anstatt wie bei anderen Strategie spielen dumm in der Base rum zu stehen und zu warten bis man genug Einheiten hat.



Oder man hat gar keine richtige Basis und Aufbauphase, sondern muss sich von anfang an darum kümmern, nicht die Kontrolle über die strategischen Positionen der Karte zu verlieren und der erste Feindkontakt findet nach spätestens zwei Minuten statt. Ohne sinnlose Zeitfüller wie creepen oder Basis bauen eben.

Und genau so macht es Dawn of War 2. Und alleine deshalb macht es mir persönlich wesentlich mehr Spaß als alle Starcrafts und Warcrafts dieser Welt zusammen, von dem taktischeren Gameplay mal ganz abgesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lescraven (24. Januar 2009)

Ich sag nur Abo vor 3 Wochen gekündigt aus dem Grunde 
Warte jetzt auf Kotor3 online


----------



## Dennis2711 (24. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.
> 
> Mfg Derwaynez



also ich werde mir jetzt nicht den ganzen kramm duch lesen was die anderen davon halten ich werde jetzt einfach ma sagen zum teil stimme ich dir zu bc das desing ging mir überhaubt nicht auf die nerven auch wenn vieles hässlich aussah.Alterac gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.Raids hast du zum teil auch recht nur das mit naxx also wurde auch ma zeit das das olle teil den rückzug antritt.
so anmerkung der größte fehler war sowie so das man von anfang an nicht gleich bis hundert leveln kann .(darauf arbeiten sie nähmlich hin) gereicht hätte es vollkomen die neuen Inhalte wie fliegendereittiere und jetzt die panzer immer rein zu packen dann noch die raids und Dungeons hinter her und gut ist keine neuen zauber ausser ein paar ausnahmen vileicht und gut ist.Aber da Blizz die Kunden in ne Sucht treiben will ,die durch den zwang ausgelöst wird ich werd  am schnelsten 80 ,wird blizz das immer soweiter machen um schließlich alle die mmos spielen zu wow zubekehren undd abei bleid der spielspass auf der strecke das sied man ja jetzt an den ganzen laags und den bugs und von der pvp balance will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Genker (24. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön sind die Quests denn wirklich abwechslungsreicher geworden?



Hmm das ist schwierig auf Kommando zu schreiben/überlegen....

Ein sehr sehr gutes Beispiel sind die Deathknight Quests.
Oder die (Horde) bei der man in Neuherdeweiler die Stadt infiltrieren muss.

Ok das sind jetzt nur 2 Beispiele, von vielen Änderungen die sich questtechnisch getan haben.

Ausserdem hört sich das für mich so an, als ob ich gesagt hätte es gäbe überhaupt keine Kill-Quests mehr.
Dem ist natürlich nicht so!
Aber hättest du einen Tip was man sonst ausser Kill-, Bring-, Hol-/Sammelquest machen kann?!

*edit*


Dennis2711 schrieb:


> so anmerkung der größte fehler war sowie so das man von anfang an nicht gleich bis hundert leveln kann .(darauf arbeiten sie nähmlich hin)


Das sagt wer?! (Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist....-Vll kennst du den Spruch)


----------



## wertzû (24. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



war p server. normale mobs dropten 5 epiqs


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Januar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Aber hättest du einen Tip was man sonst ausser Kill-, Bring-, Hol-/Sammelquest machen kann?!



Ganz einfach: Kuck dir Singleplayer-Rollenspiele an und nimm die als Maßstab der Abwechslung. Da läuft auch ne ganze Menge über Killquests, korrekt, aber dazwischen passiert genug anderes, vor allem Dialoge bei denen man auch selbst mitreden kann, dass einem dabei nicht so schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## derwaynez (24. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Oder man hat gar keine richtige Basis und Aufbauphase, sondern muss sich von anfang an darum kümmern, nicht die Kontrolle über die strategischen Positionen der Karte zu verlieren und der erste Feindkontakt findet nach spätestens zwei Minuten statt. Ohne sinnlose Zeitfüller wie creepen oder Basis bauen eben.
> 
> Und genau so macht es Dawn of War 2. Und alleine deshalb macht es mir persönlich wesentlich mehr Spaß als alle Starcrafts und Warcrafts dieser Welt zusammen, von dem taktischeren Gameplay mal ganz abgesehn.
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich auch ne Lösung, kann ich aber jetzt nicht viel zu sagen, habs noch nie gezokkt.


----------



## Genker (24. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Kuck dir Singleplayer-Rollenspiele an und nimm die als Maßstab der Abwechslung. Da läuft auch ne ganze Menge über Killquests, korrekt, aber dazwischen passiert genug anderes, vor allem Dialoge bei denen man auch selbst mitreden kann, dass einem dabei nicht so schnell langweilig wird.



Ok, aber Singelplayer Rollenspiele haben bei weitem nicht so viele Aufgaben wie z.B. WoW, somit ist es nicht so schwer etwas mehr interaktives Gaming einzubauen.
Auch hat ein Singelplayer-Game bei weitem nicht so viel Spielzeit wie WoW, bei dem die Dauer eigentlich unbegrenzt ist, wie ich finde.
Ach ja, ich nehme mal aufgrund deines Postes an, dass dir bei WoW schnell langweilig wird, oder nicht?


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Ein sehr sehr gutes Beispiel sind die Deathknight Quests.
> [...]
> Aber hättest du einen Tip was man sonst ausser Kill-, Bring-, Hol-/Sammelquest machen kann?!


Der DK-Start war ohne Zweifel eine der besten Questreihen von WoW, da sind wahrscheinlich die meisten einer Meinung.

Und genau sowas sollten sie viel mehr einbauen. Lange Questreihen die einen durch die halbe Welt (oder´n halben Kontinent) treiben. Questreihen die eine interessante (Neben-)Geschichte erzählen. Questreihen, die die Phasing(?)-Technologie wesentlich häufiger nutzen um Veränderungen in der Welt sichtbar zu machen. Natürlich geht das nicht ganz ohne sammel/töte/finde, aber man könnte auch mal schön knackige Rätsel einführen für die man Hinweise in verschiedenen Gegenden (und Instanzen... auch alte) finden muß... oder einfach nur Rätsel wo man mal den Grips anstregen sollte (da fallen mir spontan immer wieder die alten _Silent Hill_ -Hirnknacker-Rätsel ein... ach war das schööön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Logisch, daß dafür bald alle Lösungen im Netz auftauchen, aber es bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen, ob man nich den "Spaß" nehmen will.


----------



## Pacster (24. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Kuck dir Singleplayer-Rollenspiele an und nimm die als Maßstab der Abwechslung. Da läuft auch ne ganze Menge über Killquests, korrekt, aber dazwischen passiert genug anderes, vor allem Dialoge bei denen man auch selbst mitreden kann, dass einem dabei nicht so schnell langweilig wird.




Naja, bleiben wir mal bei der Wahrheit: In vielen Fällen hast du 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten und als Resultat immer das gleiche. Mal ist der questgeber dann etwas netter und mal etwas weniger nett. Mal gibt es ein weniger mehr als Belohnung und mal etwas weniger. Unterm Strich gibt es aber bestenfalls 2 oder 3 Gespräche wo es wirklich wichtig ist was man antwortet.....eine ähnlich Auswahl hast du bei WoW aber auch einmal: Du kannst nämlich entscheiden ob du Allianz oder Horde gehst. Mehr als 3 separate Handelsstränge hat glaube ich bisher auch kein singleplayer-rollenspiel(einfach weil es sich keine Firma leisten kann dutzende Handelsstränge zu erstellen, wovon ein Spieler dann maximal 1-3 sieht). WoW hat ca. 5000 Quests(ca. 3500 pro Fraktion...also eigentlich ca. 7000....aber etliche halt dann doch doppelt).....singleplayer-spiele kaum 1/10 davon.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Januar 2009)

naja grundsätzlich denke ich da sich die entwickler mit Wotlk etwas mehr mühe als mit bc gegeben haben (oder kommt es mir nur so vor?) zB: quests.
aufgrund "technischer probleme" ("es können zurzeit keine zusätzlichen instanzen gestartet werde.versuchen sie es später erneut.") kann man allerdings sagen, dass es mit dem spiel möglicherweise bald bergab geht.(damit meine ich NUR das spiel an sich, nicht die menge der leute die es spielt)

mir persönlich gefällt WoW allerdings immer noch gut. (bis auf "überlastete" instanz server, ich meine vor Wotlk hat es doch überall prima funktioniert oder?)


----------



## Genker (24. Januar 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> naja grundsätzlich denke ich da sich die entwickler mit Wotlk etwas mehr mühe als mit bc gegeben haben (oder kommt es mir nur so vor?) zB: quests.
> aufgrund "technischer probleme" ("es können zurzeit keine zusätzlichen instanzen gestartet werde.versuchen sie es später erneut.") kann man allerdings sagen, dass es mit dem spiel möglicherweise bald bergab geht.(damit meine ich NUR das spiel an sich, nicht die menge der leute die es spielt)
> 
> mir persönlich gefällt WoW allerdings immer noch gut. (bis auf "überlastete" instanz server, ich meine vor Wotlk hat es doch überall prima funktioniert oder?)



Naja da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Ich denke mit WotLk wird es erst richtig losgehen.


Die Atmosphäre der verschiedenen Gegenden ist ja wirklich sehr gelungen und auch schön anzuschauen.
Das neue Schlachtfeld/Open-PvP Gebiet ist auch eine große Erneuerung welches wirklich Spaß macht.
Die Instanzen sehen von der Optik auch sehr schön aus.
Manche Bosse haben zwar die gleichen Fähigkeiten wie die 2 Erweiterungen vorher, aber wenn man sich An´kahet anschaut, ist der letzte Boss mit seiner Fähigkeit "Wahnsinn" auch sehr gelungen.

Und das mit den überlasteten Instanz-Servern hatte ich auch schon vor Lichking


----------



## Freelancer (24. Januar 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> das sie naxx aufgefangen haben und dann jetzt neu gemacht haben find ich dermaßen geil. das sollten sie mit anderen instanzen auch machen, den viele instanzen bleiben ja jetzt leer weil die ausrüstung dort nix mehr bringt.



Oh no nicht noch mehr alte raid inis den erstens kann man die auch so machen und schonmal an die leute gedacht die schon 4 jahre spielen die können MC Bwl aq20 aq 40 nicht mehr sehen ok Naxx waren jetzt nicht so viele aber man hat sich das ding doch mit 70 auch mal angeschaut wer es nicht gemacht hat ist selber schuld

Was soll ich sagen 5 monate Mc bis mein t1 voll war und das fast jede woche nene da baucht kein Mensch mehr mc usw. auf 80

Ich finde sogar es wir zeit das die anderen wotlk Raidinstanzen kommen den was sollen wir machen bis april naxx war bei uns nach 3wochen clear und das teilweise noch mit full 6t weil es durch verz und sockel immer noch besser war als das zeug beim leveln  ^^

wir haben heute schon scherze  gemacht das wir dann auch twinks mit full t7,5 haben wenn es tatsächlich bis april dauert wohl sogar mehr als einen 

Ok ich kann verstehen wenn leute meinen sie wollen die inis sehen weil sie erst mit bc oder wotlk angefangen haben aber wo ist das Problem Tank Heiler  einpacken und man kann schon viele alte sachen durch spielen und es ist auch nicht ganz so einfach und bringt auch noch gut gold ^^

Wenn ich dann noch lese  (den viele instanzen bleiben ja jetzt leer weil die ausrüstung dort nix mehr bringt) oh wenn es da items gibt da sind sie wieder gut was für ein Schwachsinn 

Das einzige was mich an mc noch reizt ist das Tf für mein dk aber das versuche ich alleine ok fange gerade erst an evtl brauch ich für garr da  doch ein heiler das weiß ich aber erst in 2-3 stunden weil ich erstmal die pre für mc und bwl mache ^^

Oh mein dk ist ja auch schon twink ^^


kara geht z.b locker zu 2 und da muß man sich auch was einfallen lassen das sie dann sogar wieder spannend wird ok wenn man nur items sieht wird der spaß natürlich leiden weil man ja da nix mehr braucht 

Was mich am meisten am addon stört das fast alle sachen gleich aussehen und die teile fast jeder hat das ganb es vor Bc nicht alleine schon weil es ewig gedauert hat bis man seine tsets voll hatte

Gut finde ich aber den Nordend style der passt wieder zu wow


----------



## Rotel (24. Januar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> (hi@feuerresi für raggi allein schon), um eine Instanz von innen zu sehen musste man erstmal RIESIGE Vorarbeit leisten, AV hat STUUUUNDEN gedauert und wollte garned zuende gehen (fickt euch 'epische schlachten')...
> 
> Das feeling war einfach nur cooler. Alles war neu und unentdeckt. Man hat sich ohne Takke an Raggi herangewagt und als er lag schrien 40 Leute im TS und /g rum "JAAAAAA ER LIEGT ZOMG ER LIEGT", loot war da egal.
> Heute ist es einfach was anderes. Das Spiel ist älter, neue Leute dazugekommen etc. Wenn du dir einmal eine Gilde aufbaust mit der du Spaß hast, macht WoW genauso viel spaß wie früher / mehr spaß.



Du sprichst da was an! Ragnaros war damals halt das Non-Plus Ultra und man musste echt noch was MACHEN um den zu legen. Ich war und bin kein Fan von 40-Mann-10h-Raids. Ganz im Gegenteil, auch hasse ich die ewige Farmerei. ABER, man bedenke, der Boss war legendär und die Spieler brauchten einen Arsch voll Vorbereitung um den zu legen usw usw. Genau das gibts nicht mehr! Ich kann auch ausschweifen und sagen, dass wenn eine Gilde den legen wollte mussten sie alle am gleichen Strang ziehen. Der farmt dies, der farmt das...die Taktiken waren selbst ausgearbeitet. Es ging noch um, mir fällt das passende Wort nicht ein.
Doch die Kehrseite der Medallie ist, dass kein Content für Gelegenheitspieler vorhanden war. Zumindest keiner, welcher dauerhaft motivierend war. 

Blizzard sollte mal einen gesunden Mix finden. Genau daran mangelts. Mal zu hardcore, mal zu easy. Du kannst es nicht jedem der 11 Millionen Gimpe recht machen.


Betreffend der Community, nun, Counterstrike war auch mal geil im Bezug auf das. So in den ersten Monaten nachem Release. Schauts euch jetzt an. 
In meinen Augen wäre ESL etc. der absolute Tod für das Spiel WoW. Denn sobald man in einem Game wirklich was verdienen kann, aussert sein komplett gestörtes Ego mit irgendwelchen violetten Gegenständen die nix anderes sind als "0" und "1" zu bezirzen, geht die Sache sowieso den Bach runter.


----------



## 1234black (24. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die beiden Addons besser als das alte WoW. Bc mit den heros und Wotlk auch mit heros das hatte das Alte WoW nicht also Musste man straht oder scholo usw wer keinen bock auf mc oder so hatte


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Januar 2009)

Wäre nie was neues hinzu gekommen, würden se heute auch meckern! Nie kann mans allen rechtmachen, so sehr man sich auch bemüht..


----------



## dasilva84 (24. Januar 2009)

hallo

Ich denke nicht das es bergab geht mit WOW ( alle hdro zocker , die nichts positives zu diesem thread beitragen, dürfen nun mal  ruhig sein )
Klar hat jeder ne andere Auffassung,dem einen machts mehr spass dem anderen weniger.
Aber muss man bei allem rum heulen?   ??   ?
Es ist nicht einfach mit jedem Addon das vorgerige zu toppen und es gibt immer leute die das ein oder andere besser/schlechter finden. (nich alles über einen Kamm scheren) 
Alles ob Classic , BC oder Wot Lk hat vor- oder nachteile.
dem einen zu leicht zu bunt dem anderen zu schwer zu fade.
Blizzard versucht bei den Addons vorschläge/bitten der community zuberücksichtigen, dass sie dabei nich den geschmack aller treffen können ist wohl klar.
Dass irgendwo manche sachen leichter/einfacher werden is halt so ( also derzeitige Raids in wot lk finde auch ich zuleicht).
Aber gerade gelegenheitsspieler können sich ansowas erfreuen und für die hardcore´s wirds demnächst schon die anspruchsvolleren Ini´s geben.
-zu Naxx : ich finde es gut das Naxx  rerolled wurde - 1. passt es zum jetzigen Geschichtsstand 2. hatten kaum spieler(besonders Gelegenheitsspieler) die chance/möglichkeit naxx von innen zusehen.
-zum thema : sammel/töte quests : klar auf die dauer nur solche quests nerven . aber sie sind doch sinnvoll zwischen durch . man stelle sichmal vor es gäbe nur quests im sinne von - reise nach besuch dort suche nach mache dies tue das zurück nach X mache dies suche das reise nach Y und tue das .  (wäre mal gespannt, wenn Blizz nur noch solche quests einführt , wieviele leute sich dann beschweren würden[boah langweilig ; öde; zuzeitaufwendig ; soviel gelaufe usw])
Es gibt halt immer was zu meckern , is halt so (liegt in der natur des menschen). Manche meckern mehr(*meist *durch vorurteile oder negative erfahrungen [unfähigkeit im game ^^] hervorgerufen) manche weniger.
is aber auch egal .

Zum Kommentar von rotel: gerade den mix zufinden versucht blizz ja gerade . für die einen 10er raids  für die anderen 25er (klar is es  noch fast zueinfach) aber die schwereren raids werden noch kommen.
zudem muss man bedenken "einfach" is relativ
einige Spieler meinens ernst -  für die ists auch zu einfach , nach paar runs
einige spieler hauen aber auch nur auf die ....-  die können gerade mal unfallfrei atmen (werden *paarmal mitgenommen im *raid) aber machen nen Max .(sry  das musste raus)

so das solls erstmal gewesen sein von meinem "geistigen wirrwarr(wie einige leute es bezeichne werden ^^)
soll sich jeder seine meinung zu meinem post bilden


mfg dasilva84

Ps: ich zitiere MICH " wenn ihr mal nen negativen post von mir über hdro im hdro forum lest, liegts daran das ich wow zocke und hdro nich mag" hoffe das zitat regt einige leute zum nachdenken an !

so long


----------



## sydonaiX (24. Januar 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte mal einen gesunden Mix finden. Genau daran mangelts. Mal zu hardcore, mal zu easy. Du kannst es nicht jedem der 11 Millionen Gimpe recht machen.



jup.

bin froh, daß ich damals noch ragnaros einige male gesehen habe und danach nefarian.

da gings nicht nur um den boss, da war der weg ZUM boss schon heftig genug.
der raid war mit eingangsequip immer am rande des wipes, erst recht, wenn man sich die taktik selber erspielt hat und nicht von diversen seiten auswendig gelernt.

bei naxx hab ich dann gilde verlassen. keine zeit mehr dafür.

selbst strat und scholo waren noch spannend zu beginn sogar mit randoms, da keine sau gleich anch dem zweiten wipe
angeblich zum trainig musste oder ähnliche scheissausreden gebrauchte.
leute die gogogooo gebrüllt haben gabs auch nicht udn wenn dann nur ganz selten.

ab bc hab ich keine einzige inst mehr von innen gesehen bis auf zu beginn und die aboauszeiten namen drastisch zu.
ohne gilde kein raid, ohen bekannte (alle weg oderin progressgilden) kaum random. random bgs waren unsäglich. 30min warten auf die leute, dann immer irgendein spinner dabei der nach dem ersten wipe gleich maulte oder ner klasse den need wegnahm, weil er "leider"  nur gesehen hatte, daß zaubermacht drauf ist (als plattenträger need auf stoff...schon klar).

es is einfach nur noch traurig. dps dps gogogoo, muss leider jetzt weg blablablaarenaskill0rizmmist


----------



## Graustar (24. Januar 2009)

Lichknight schrieb:


> Ja ich gebe dir total recht ich habe vor kurzem mit WoW aufgehört und fange in der Woche mit HDRO an Mfg Ich



Na Hoffentlich bist da nicht allein. Spielt das noch einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (24. Januar 2009)

mir macht das SPielen von wow mit meiner Gilde wahnsinnig viel Spaß und ich bin zur Zeit super zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (24. Januar 2009)

Man kanns anscheinend keinem recht machen. Wieviele haben damals zu The Burning Crusade, Sunwell "erfolgreich" geraidet? Nicht viele Gilden, eigentlich nur die mit dem besten Konzept und den besten Leuten die ein Server so her gab. Das ist/war schön für "diese" Leute, aber der Rest guckte halt dumm drein. Deshalb haben die Entwickler von Blizzard das Spiel einfacher und Casualfreundlicher gemacht, um Gelegenheitsspielern die selben Chancen zu ermöglichen wie den harten Raidgilden. Und ich muss persönlich sagen, ich finds Klasse. Nicht weil ich ansonsten keinen Raiderfolg hätte, nein, sondern weil ich es jedem gönne. Dennoch muss ich zugeben, das Blizzard mit ihrer Vorstellung, das raiden einfacher zu Gestalten, etwas übertrieben hat. Gut es gibt den ein oder anderen Encounter der etwas anspruchsvoller ist (Sartharion mit 3 Adds z.B.), aber im allgemeinen ist es doch ziemlich lasch was der derzeitige T7-Content anzubieten hat.

Ich persönlich wäre dafür, das man die Vorstellung jede Instanz für 10 & 25 Mann zugänglich zu machen, so beibehalten wird, damit auch Casualgamern ermöglicht wird, jede Instanz mal von innen zu sehen. Jedoch sollte der Schwierigkeitsgrad aller 25 Mann-Versionen etwas angehoben werden. Zwar nicht ganz so hart wie Sunwell damals (ziemlich schwer^^), aber wenigstens so schwer, damit nicht jede 08/15-Gilde nach 2 Wochen den Content gecleart hat!

Und @ TE: "Geht es mit Wow Bergab?"... Ich glaub eher es geht hier mit euren Signaturen Bergab, tretet eure verdammten, schiltzäugigen Pokemonviecher-Signaturen, die sich nach 5 Jahren zum ultimativen Gaylord entwickeln endlich mal in die Tonne, die sehen kindisch und einfach nur dumm aus, weg damit gogo!


----------



## Graustar (24. Januar 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> ich mag hdro nich...besteht mir einfach zuviel aus laufen und ...naja xD
> 
> aber - ich find wotlk zwar um einiges besser als bc - wow is einfach langsam schluss glaub ich.
> vor allem das spiel "causual-freundlicher" machen?
> ...



wenn ich das raus lese, gehe ich davon aus das du sehr viel Zeit in WOW steckst, 
des weiteren gehe ich mal davon aus das du gar kein RL hast, sonst würdest du dich nicht Beschweren das du jetzt im Gegensatz zu früher zu leicht an Epiks kommst. Wenn du natürlich im Vollzeit Job 24/7 zocken kannst, dann kann ich dich auch verstehen, das du dich jetzt beklagst.
Also was willst du im RL machen? An den Nägeln kauen? Ich Garantier dir das du nicht aufhörst.
so long


----------



## 123Kill (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn du die Anstrengung in Raids haben willst dann warte auf Ulduar Patch dann HF beim wipen mit Quest eq


----------



## Alien123 (24. Januar 2009)

Dennis2711 schrieb:


> so anmerkung der größte fehler war sowie so das man von anfang an nicht gleich bis hundert leveln kann .(darauf arbeiten sie nähmlich hin) gereicht hätte es vollkomen die neuen Inhalte wie fliegendereittiere und jetzt die panzer immer rein zu packen dann noch die raids und Dungeons hinter her und gut ist keine neuen zauber ausser ein paar ausnahmen vileicht und gut ist.Aber da Blizz die Kunden in ne Sucht treiben will ,die durch den zwang ausgelöst wird ich werd  am schnelsten 80 ,wird blizz das immer soweiter machen um schließlich alle die mmos spielen zu wow zubekehren undd abei bleid der spielspass auf der strecke das sied man ja jetzt an den ganzen laags und den bugs und von der pvp balance will ich gar nicht erst anfangen



Deine Logik ist etwa so sinnvoll wie der Penis am Papst.
Klar Blizzards Strategie ist es die Kunden süchtig zu machen, sodass sie immer WoW spielen werden. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass  es auch Leute gibt die mit WoW klar kommen und es nicht als Wettrennen wer als erster ein paar Zeilen Quellcode seinen Charakter anlegen darf, auf einem Account der rechtlich Blizzard gehört und du lediglich befugt bist damit zu spielen?

Irgendwann werden die Server abgeschaltet und dann merken einige, dass es auch ein Leben nach WoW gibt und ärgern sich soviel Zeit darein investiert zu haben.


----------



## Thí (24. Januar 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Deine Logik ist etwa so sinnvoll wie der Penis am Papst.
> Klar Blizzards Strategie ist es die Kunden süchtig zu machen, sodass sie immer WoW spielen werden. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass  es auch Leute gibt die mit WoW klar kommen und es nicht als Wettrennen wer als erster ein paar Zeilen Quellcode seinen Charakter anlegen darf, auf einem Account der rechtlich Blizzard gehört und du lediglich befugt bist damit zu spielen?
> 
> Irgendwann werden die Server abgeschaltet und dann merken einige, dass es auch ein Leben nach WoW gibt und ärgern sich soviel Zeit darein investiert zu haben.



Ahja und wenn jemand gerne Tennis, Fußball etc. spielt und man irgendwann zu alt dafür ist, hat man auch endlich Zeit fürs Reallife und denkt sich, warum hab ich da eigentlich Zeit in den Mist investiert oder wie oO?
Es gibt unterschiedliche Hobbys und nicht jeder WoW-Zocker spielt 12 Std. täglich (nicht immer alle unter einem Tisch kehren).

Erzähl du uns nix über Logik und religöisen Geschlechtsorganen....


----------



## little sister (24. Januar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Ich glaub einige Hardcore Gamer die das Spiel schon seit der beta spielen, wollen einfach nicht das jetzt auch Leute mit RL dazukommen. Tut mir Leid das ich das so drastisch sage, aber ich möchte das Hardcore Gamer nochmal hervorheben. Ich möchte ganz ehrlich sein:
> 
> Was wollt ihr ?
> 
> Wollt ihr das WoW genauso bleibt wie vor 4 Jahren ? Nur mit ein paar Gebieten und Inis mehr ? Oh und dann kommen wieder die Leute die meinen das Blizzard nur geldgeil wäre. Zu euch sage ich: Spielt mal ein Blizzard spiel ausser WoW! Denn alle Blizzard Spiele strotzen nur so vom Herzblut! Starcraft ist immernoch ein absoluter hit, der Nachfolger wird von Millionen erwartet. Diablo I und II sind Legenden. Warcraft I - III haben das Strategie-Genre immer weiterentwickelt ( und waren auch noch geniale Spiele ). Und natürlich muss der genervte Priester wieder so nen Thread eröffnen weil ihn der Schurke erwischt hat. Und natürlich muss der WAR und HDRO Spieler sich wieder in anderen Foren rumtreiben. Und natürlich muss ich mich wieder fragen: Leute, glaubt ihr an den Weihnachtsmann ? Ich sehs schon in einem halben Jahr die HDRO und WAR Foren ...  Ich spiele WoW gerne weil es mir alles bietet : PvE , PvP, nen vernünftigen Kundendienst (siehe AOC) und Spaß natürlich auch noch. Gugen wir uns HDRO an : Das neue addon ist teils sehr trist und hat starke performance Probleme. WAR: Nach den ersten großen Patches kommt wieder das typische "die klasse kann mehr als die". Für WoW wünsche ich mir nur mehr "versteckte" qs, so wie die Legendarys damals. Naja das einzige was hier bergabgeht ist meine Laune wenn ich soetwas lese.



haha was bist den du fürn kunde 
neue Addon trist ? muahahaha meinst du lutschkönig ?
lass mal WOW die grafik von Lotro haben was meinste was dann dort abgeht ?
Performanceprobleme vielleicht ?
Euch kann man echt nicht mehr helfen hehe
Man kann euch alte neuaufgemischte Kacke auftischen und ihr findet es immernoch toll.
Bitte spielt das Game noch 100 Jahre lang .

viel spass in World of Farmcraft


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Januar 2009)

> hahaha sicher nicht wenn man sogar naxx solso schafft oder zu 2 im heroic auch wenn es nur teile waren dann läuft da etwas ganz gewaltig schief.



Das war keine Absicht von dennen Kopf ===> Tisch


----------



## Immondys (24. Januar 2009)

little schrieb:


> haha was bist den du fürn kunde
> neue Addon trist ? muahahaha meinst du lutschkönig ?
> lass mal WOW die grafik von Lotro haben was meinste was dann dort abgeht ?
> Performanceprobleme vielleicht ?
> ...



Echt was zur Sache. Dagegen ist glaube ich sogar das Dschungelkamp noch intelektuell. Manchmal sollte man einfach nichts schreiben als sich zum Affen zu machen. Versuch es beim nächsten Versuch einfach mal mit sachlicher Kritik.


----------



## little sister (24. Januar 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Echt was zur Sache. Dagegen ist glaube ich sogar das Dschungelkamp noch intelektuell. Manchmal sollte man einfach nichts schreiben als sich zum Affen zu machen. Versuch es beim nächsten Versuch einfach mal mit sachlicher Kritik.



schon echt schade wenn man die wahrheit nicht vertragen kann 

aber macht ihr mal hehe amüsiere mich köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CUDiLLA (24. Januar 2009)

@Nehar (Beitrag 26)

/sign

Gruß, Cudilla.


----------



## homelle (24. Januar 2009)

is alles bestens


----------



## Immondys (24. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt das Spiel. Leider siehts mit Raids schlecht aus, da ich von 10 - 20 uhr arbeite und erst so gegen 22:30 oder 23 Uhr on kommen kann. Wir suchen aber noch Leute - falls du lieber TE da einsteigen willst ist deine Sorge neben der Arbeit eigentlich nur noch 1. Überhaupt Zeit zum spielen zu finden und 2. Vielelicht zu später Stunde eine Instanz spielen zu können. Die BC Schlachtzüge habe ich nie gesehen, außer Kara und das auch nur, weil 10 Mann doch mal zusammenzubringen waren. Insofern gratuliere ich dir zu deinen paradisischen Freizeiten, aus meiner sicht ist es besser wie früher mit den 40er Raids geworden. Insofern Blizz Daumen rauf - TE Daumen runter.


----------



## Immondys (24. Januar 2009)

little schrieb:


> schon echt schade wenn man die wahrheit nicht vertragen kann
> 
> aber macht ihr mal hehe amüsiere mich köstlich
> 
> ...



Welche Wahrheit? Die ist doch Irgendwo dort draußen.


----------



## little sister (24. Januar 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Welche Wahrheit? Die ist doch Irgendwo dort draußen.



Es giebt doch nur eine Wahrheit und die ist das Schneesturm euch ganz genüsslich melkt hehe


----------



## little sister (24. Januar 2009)

nix mehr los hier mit wow geht echt bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na gut dann geh ich mal pennen 
gn


----------



## _Marv_ (24. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, eher umgekehrt.
> Wo war denn Molten Core liebevoll designed bitte? Ein Loch mit viel zu viel Trash. Für bleibende schlechte Erinnerungen allerdings bestens geeignet.



Ich spiele wow seit bc... und war jetzt vor kurzem mal mc und aq wegen den erfolgen... also: 
was ist bitte an mc liebevoll gemacht? eine höhle die dunkel ist und mobs die fast alle gleich aussehen... ahh cool nice1 sehr sehr viel liebe im spiel yeha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

finde WoW so in ordnung wie es jetzt ist... klar hieß es früher was wenn leute mit t2 in og rumstanden (wurde von freunden erzählt) und habe auch vor den leuten respekt die sich die resi zusammengefarmt haben und in aq40 die twinks gelegt haben... aber nun ist wow so und fertig

Tipp an die mimimimi thread ersteller: 1. acc kündigen
                                                        2. WoW kaufen ohne addons
                                                        3. Realm und Oldsq Gilde suchen
                                                        4. Char erstellen und die alten inis raiden!
                                                        => Folge: keine mimimi threads mehr erstellen pls!


----------



## justindejong (24. Januar 2009)

der content ist definitiv viel zu einfach, kommt daher das der durchschnitt der spieler inzwischen einfach zu doof zum sch.... ist und von daher muss blizard den content anpassen.

Was mich aber am meisten daran ärgert, ist das die leute dies einfach nicht drauf haben, sich noch super drüber freuen das die von ihnen sogenannten "hardcore-raider" jetzt nix mehr zu tun haben und flamen sie sogar noch zu.

Eine halbwegs vernünftige gilde schafft es locker den content bis jetzt clear zu haben OHNE das dabei auch nur einer hardcore zocken muss und alle dies nicht schaffen sind einfach zu doof, aber da dies der überwiegende teil der spieler ist, wird der schwierigkeitsgrad einfach soweit runtergeschraubt das selbst der letzte vollhorst noch zu seinem t7 kommt.

Den leuten liegt einfach nix mehr an herausforderungen, man will nur den schnellen erfolg um auch ein coller full epic pwner zu sein.

BITTE bliz macht den leuten mit durchschnittlich viel hirnschmalz nicht das niveau des spiels kaputt, nur weil soviele leute zu blöd sind, ach mist habt ihr ja schon.

Das spiel wird leider von futurmans überrannt (wer ihn nicht kennt einfach mal "imba jäger" auf youtube eingeben) und die ziehn das niveau natürlich extremst nach unten.

Jeder der das gut findet, is für mich ein potenzieller futureman. (außer er spielt nur 1 mal die woche 2 stunden wow dann wär der content evt ausreichend bis zum nächsten patch).

Aber anstatt sich ihrer eigenen unfähigkeit bewusst zu sein, zwingen diese spieler den rest der community, sich auch auf so ein niederes geistiges niveau zu begeben und nehmen ihnen damit den spass an der herausforderung.

Ich sehe es sehr gut an meinem twink den ich momentan durch classic wow spiele, 50 % der leute is ja nichtmal fähig soweit vorrauszudenken das sie in ner ini nicht nach 10 min fertig sind und so kommt nach 15 min der erste "so ich muss jetzt off" bye und leav grp.....das hat nix mit hardcore zockn, no rl, equip oder sonstwas zu tun, das is einfach nur dummheit.

Mit meinem mainchar habe ich aus diesen gründen schon lange aufgegeben mit rnd grps irgendwas zu machen, weil man sich einfach nur ärgert. Ich geh nur mit gilde und selbst wenn hier alle 5 frisch 80 sind (zb. mit nem twink, odern nachzügler) klappt das 1000 mal besser wie mit den meisten rnd grps, das hat nur was mit hirn zu tun, nix mit equip.


----------



## Stroog (24. Januar 2009)

little schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier mit wow geht echt bergab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auf Wiedersehen, - aber es eilt nicht...

@Topic:  Ganz schlicht und einfach nein. Es geht nicht mit WoW Bergab, sondern mit der Community. Das Problem ist das einige hier bzw. in WoW generell denken das Blizzard WoW aus reiner Menschenfreundlichkeit entwickelt hat und das einige sogar noch weiter gehen und meinen Blizzard hätte die Pflicht alleine Ihre Intressen zu berücksichtigen.

Sicherlich kann man über einige Dinge streiten - mir persönlich kommt allerdings jedesmal die Galle hoch wenn ich lesen das man früher alles ERARBEITEN musste. Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach haben die meisten die das immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen noch nicht mal genügend Haare am Sack - aber Hauptsache mal von Arbeit reden. Genau da ist das Problem: Diejenigen Leute die WIRKLICH arbeiten werden dann gerne mal als "Casuals" beschimpft - es kann ja nicht sein das jemand der für sein Geld arbeitet und im schlimmsten Fall sogar Familie hat WoW zocken darf. Ich weiss nicht wie Ich es Euch Fanboys die Ihr zwar fast alle eine grosse Klappe habt von wegen alles ist zu einfach - nur weil so scheisss Progimps wie Insidia und co. Euch das einreden ( Nebenbeibemerkt wird von EUCH es NIEMALS jemand zu denen in den Kader schaffen) - aber WoW besteht aus wesentlich mehr als Raiden. Klar sind die Raids irgendwann das was die meiste Aufmerksammkeit bekommt, aber wer in weniger als 2 Tagen z.B. den Content cleard hat meiner Meinung nach in nem MMORPG nichts zu suchen - die machen nämlich mit ihrem scheissarroganten Progehabe mehr kaputt als es Blizzard jemals durch irgendwelche Patches oder Addons machen könnte.

Wem das nicht passt ---> STFU und erlöst die (leider) wenigen die ein Spiel(!!!) zum Spass spielen ( und nicht als Arbeit ansehen). Dann gehts auch nicht mehr bergab.

Ach ja - und bevor jetzt massig Flames auftauchen - was meine Theorie nur untertützen wird - Ich bin flameressistent... als tut Euch keinen Zwang an...


----------



## Riuk (24. Januar 2009)

Warum sagt eigentlich jeder blau equippte "Möchtegern-Forum-Flamer", das der Kontent zu einfach wäre?

Also ich finde den momentanten Naxxramas Kontent sehr raid einsteiger freundlich. Die Hardmodes hingegen arg schwierig und schon mit einem gewissen reiz.

Blizzard will die Leute sicherlich nicht zur Sucht bewegen, sondern versucht die Zielgruppe dieses Spiels so groß wie möglich zu halten.

Naxx für normale Spieler und Hardmode AChievements für die Hardcore Leute....

Desto mehr spielen und Spaß am spielen haben, desto mehr verdient Blizzard, denke wen einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, hat er selbst das recht damit aufzuhöhren und sich einem anderen zu widmen.

An diesem Punkt scheiden sich dann die Geister, in meinen Augen ist WoW das ausgeglichenste , am besten supportete Mmorpg der Welt.
Ist nicht ohne Grund Marktführer, in einer Art Monopolstellung und mir macht es wie ich es bereits in meinem vorherigen Post gesagt habe einen riesen Spaß, und um mal das ganze menschlich zu sehen: Was auch immer du mit deiner Zeit in der Vergangenheit angestellt hast, solang es dir Freude bereitet hat, hat es sich gelohnt und du brauchst es nicht zu bereuen.

mfg Devish


----------



## Amor (24. Januar 2009)

devish schrieb:


> Blizzard will die Leute sicherlich nicht zur Sucht bewegen, sondern versucht die Zielgruppe dieses Spiels so groß wie möglich zu halten.



der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))
Das Spiel hat den größten Suchtfaktor den es überhaubt gibt.

Neue Zielgruppe von Blitz ist zur zeit für 12 jahre den die werten gewiss in 2 jahren ihre stammkunden sein


----------



## Forfait (24. Januar 2009)

justindejong schrieb:


> der content ist definitiv viel zu einfach, kommt daher das der durchschnitt der spieler inzwischen einfach zu doof zum sch.... ist und von daher muss blizard den content anpassen.
> 
> Was mich aber am meisten daran ärgert, ist das die leute dies einfach nicht drauf haben, sich noch super drüber freuen das die von ihnen sogenannten "hardcore-raider" jetzt nix mehr zu tun haben und flamen sie sogar noch zu.
> 
> ...




welch arrogante Überheblichkeit....wenn ich sowas lese könnt ich kotzen!


----------



## maxxscho (24. Januar 2009)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt




Da stimm ich zu. Wer meckert, dem steht es frei, mit dem Game aufzuhören.
Aber immer sagen, alles sei so schlecht und dann schön brav weiterzahlen.... das ist wie die ganzen Leute, die über Politiker lästern und diese am Ende doch wieder wählen, weils sie es schon immer so gemacht haben. Es gibt auch sehr gute Alternativen, HdRO z.B. Ich spiele WoW und HdRO und bin mit beiden sehr glücklich, außer dass es mir etwas an Zeit fehlt.


----------



## Drapex (24. Januar 2009)

Außerdem ist es doch lustig die alten inis nochmal auf Heroisch zu machen. Auch sowas wurde vond er Community vor Woltk gefordert nu isses da es wird wiedergemeckert. 
Ihr macht euer Spiel selber kaputt
[/quote]


seh ich auch so. es kann echt nich sein das sich alle drüber beschweren. wenn euch das neue addon so ankotzt dann hört einfach auf und lasst den leuten denen es spaß macht einfach die freude und den spaß am spiel! 
in jedem zehnten kack thread is irgendeiner der sagt das früher alles besser war! meine güte alles verändert sich!
ich sag ja auch nich "aaah scheiße in der steinzeit war alles besser" denn selbst wenn es so wäre würde das überhaupt nix bringen!

also lasst endlich das kack geflame wegen wotlk und wenns euch nich gefällt wechselt das spiel!


----------



## Celissa (24. Januar 2009)

wow bergab?

warum spielen dann die meisten es noch?
warum wird gerade hier in wow ein thema erstellt und nich in (habe mit wow aufgehört?)

ich hänge mich einigen leuten an gerade jetzt macht wow mir erst richtig spass

ja ja ich spiele auch schon über 4 jahre wow ^^ also auch vor bc 

und ich finde es (meine persönliche meinung)

das sie die ganzen raid was früher ja 20-40 mann war jetzt auf 10 mann runter gestellt haben

einfach sehr gut gelungen

da kann eine/r sowie ich der absolut keine ausdauer hat für 40 leute auch gespannt die 

raidinstanzen sehn und das mit 10 mann.

t7 oder t7 o,5 is mir persönlich latte

hauptsache mir macht es spass das WOW

und das sollte die hauptsache sein 

also sind hier geschmäcker verschieden ^^

der eine pvp geil der andere raid geil 

und eine/r wie ich einfach schaun was so los is überall​


----------



## Kynos (24. Januar 2009)

Also wenn einer das Spiel kaputt macht sind es es die Spieler selbst, und Blizz ist nicht für irgendeine Abhängigkeit verantwortlich, das ist jeder selbst.
Wow ansich macht mir spass ich spiele auch schon 4 Jahre, klar es hat sich viel verändert und das eine oder andere addon macht mehr oder weniger spass.
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das verhalten der spieler, es lässt zu wünschen übrig wenn mal was schwierig wird, wird die gruppe beleidigt oder gar ohne worte verlassen.Die haben einfach kein drall mehr was zu schaffen was mal schwierig ist.Ob es es Bergab geht mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, für mich nicht und ich denke Blizz wird da noch überraschungen für uns haben...aber gut, und der Thread ersteller sagt nur seine meinung und drückt sein gefühl aus, also stempelt in nicht als mimimi tread ab, genau das ist das verhalten was ich meine, warum soll er seinen Acc löschen?????

Wenn ihr herausforderungen wollt macht 10er Sartharion inklusive Anhang in Form von 3 Drachen...hf dann sprechen wir uns wieder was leicht und schwer ist


----------



## Thewizard76 (24. Januar 2009)

Ja BC war Grafisch nicht so sehr der Hingucker aber auch der TE hat es gespielt und so weit ich rauslesen konnte Geraidet. Es war vor dem 30% Patch schön schwer und ausser Kara und ZA hatte ich nichts vom Raid Content clear weil mir die Gilde dazu gefehlt hatte. Ich bin froh das sie es zum ende hin um 30% gesenkt hatten so konnte ich auch noch mal in die anderen Raids rein und das Random und wer random geht hat nicht viel möglichkeiten ein Item abzubekommen. Immer 25 andere Leute die auf die Items würfeln.
Nordend war um einiges zu leicht bis auf max 80 aber das NAXX einfach mit Questgegenständen abgefarmt werden konnte stimmt so auch nicht.
Es gibt da ja schlieslich Flickwerk welchen ich nun im 10er und HC modus kennen gelernt hatte und ich muss sagen der ist eine harte Nuss.
Jetzt warten wir doch erst mal wieder ab wenn sie neuen Content nachschmeissen wie hart der wird den die Leute weinen ja genügend rum das es zu leicht ist also wird es wieder schwerer.


----------



## derwaynez (24. Januar 2009)

devish schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt scheiden sich dann die Geister, in meinen Augen ist WoW das ausgeglichenste , am besten supportete Mmorpg der Welt.



Wir reden hier von dem gleichen WoW? Am besten supportete Mmo der Welt? Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Gehirnpups (24. Januar 2009)

1. wieviele haben denn den wotlk content clear ? mit sarth. 3d

2. es gibt immer noch unterschiedezw casual und pro, wieviele schaffen naxx in einem abend ? 

3. ich finde das neue rufsystem super, mit den wappenröcken echt klasse

4. wow muss mehr was fuer die casuals machen, da es immer mehr spiele wie wow gibt
                                                                      , da es immer mehr casuals gibt

5.also ich bin froh das auch das farmen geringer geworden ist, das hab ich in bc gehasst erstma 3 wochen farmen um einigermaßen gutes equip zu haben! 

ps.: ausserdem so haben wir ma dienstags raidfrei xD


----------



## maxxscho (24. Januar 2009)

Kynos schrieb:


> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das verhalten der spieler, es lässt zu wünschen übrig wenn mal was schwierig wird, wird die gruppe beleidigt oder gar ohne worte verlassen.Die haben einfach kein drall mehr was zu schaffen was mal schwierig ist.



Das Verhalten ist sowieso unter aller Sau.
z.B.: in ner Ini, in der ich das erste Mal war (bin KEIN Pro, sondern regelmäßiger unregelmäßig Spieler), war ich in einer Gruppe, sagte ausdrücklich, das ich noch nie dort war, natürlich alles kein Problem, dann bin ich einmal gestorben und werde aufs übelste beschimpft.
So was kann doch nicht sein.
Kennt man mal ne Abkürzung (Fachausdruck^^) nicht, hab zum Beispiel mal nachgefragt, was DD heißt, da wurde ich noob, Idiot, ich soll wa anderes spielen, usw.......alles möglich wurde mir vor den Kopf geworfen.
Ja, mit WoW gehts bergab und meistens erstellen solche Leute auch solche Threats (ist nicht gegen dich, TE, falls du dich aber betroffen fühlst, dann wird das schon seine Gründe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Trotzdem macht mir WoW Spaß, aber die Spieler sollten sich was die Netiquette betrifft, mal was von der HdRO Community abschauen.
Nicht umsonst wechseln sehr viel dorthin, da sowas in einem MMORPG ein wesentlicher Faktor ist.


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wo bitteschön sind die Quests denn wirklich abwechslungsreicher geworden?
> Die Questreihe welche am Tor mit Video endet ist sicher schön gemacht und sowas war schon längst überfällig, aber größtenteils bestehen die Aufgaben wie schon immer aus sammle/töte X von Y. Vielleicht kommts einem nur nicht immer so vor weil man sich nach langer Durstsrecke mal wieder häufiger die Mühe macht, die dazugehörigen Questtexte zu lesen. Die Aufgaben selbst sind aber kaum anders geworden.
> Die Quests, bei denen man Fahrzeuge/Drachen/sonstwas benutzen durfte waren anfangs sicher eine willkommene Abwechslung, aber selbst das war beim 10. Aufguss auch nicht mehr wirklich prickelnd.



Aber Vorschläge wie es anders ginge, die kommen irgendwie auch nicht.

Hier wurde Gothic angesprochen. Ich hab alle Teile gespielt, aber die Aufgaben bestanden auch nur in Töte X, Sammel Y, Suche Z. Sicherlich waren diese Aufgaben alle in eine dichte Geschichte verpackt, aber auch die gibt es in WoW, besonders in WotLK. Es ist keine durchgängige, aber z.B. die Questreihe um die Taunka, die am Ende von der Tundra in die Drachenöde fliehen müssen und sich der Horde anschließen fand ich persönlich genial.

Sehen wir das ganze doch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Es mag sein, dass das Grundgerüst der Quests sich nicht verändert hat. Aber unbestreitbar hat Blizzard sich Mühe gegeben, diese Quests so zu gestalten, dass man zumindest das Gefühl bekommt was anderes zu machen. Ich denke da an die Drakuru Questreihe. Oder die Sammelquest mit den Basiliskenkristallen, wo man die Ratten aufsammeln muss, die Basilisken mit denen füttern damit die einpennen und man dann an die Kristalle aus den Schuppen rankommt. Ist im Prinzip eine simple Sammelquest, aber äußerst amüsant verpackt.

Solange Blizzard das schafft, passt dies für mich. Und mit WotLK haben sie das um Welten besser als bei Classic oder BC gelöst.

Kein auf Quests basierendes MMO wird das Rad neu erfinden. Das ach so hochgelobte Warhammer jedenfalls hatte in Sachen PvE nur eine einzige "Innovation", das waren die öffentlichen Quests. Alles andere war das bekannte Töte X, Sammel Y, Suche Z, wobei die ÖQ ja auch meistens nut in "Töte 20 von X" mündeten. Da zählt für mich auch nicht die Ausrede, dass es ein RvR Spiel ist. Denn wenn Blizzard dort alles so schlecht macht, hätte Mythic mit frischen Ideen auch im WAR-PvE locken können.


----------



## Kukuderdudu (24. Januar 2009)

Also naxx solo oder zu 2 liegt an nichtbeachteten Talenten bzw Clevere Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik^^ Das wurde jetzt gepatcht! Jetzt ist naxx nichtmehr Solo oder zu 2 zu schaffen. Aber es ist und bleibt einfach, blizz hat ja angekündigt das es mit Ulduar schwerer wird, was ich auch glaube. Naja Blizz muss wissen was sie machen. Mal im Ernst die paar Spieler die sie verlieren sind denen eig. EgaL!
LG kuku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaalbrut (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab WoW vor BC nicht gespielt, daher kann ich dazu nix sagen, aber BC fand ich klasse. Bis auf eine Sache, nämlich die Raids. Es gab immer Leute die AFB nur ihre 2 Knöpfe gedrückt haben und die gruppe wipen ließen, selbst in Stammgruppen haben wir teilweise nur dann Bosse gelegt wenn schwere Konsequenzen angedroht wurden. (Kein Loot für die ersten 3 die sterben.) Und der versuch Ersatzleute für AFBler in den 25ern aufzutreiben endete meist damit das wir den RAid abgebrochen haben und danach schlechte Laune hatten. Ergo hatte am nächsten Tag keiner von uns lust auf WoW und schlecht equipten fehlte eine gruppe um equip farmen zu können.

Und weißt du wie ich das erste mal Karazhan getankt habe? In halb grünem Equip. Hauptsache Crit immun. Da sind die Anforderungen an Naxx schon etwas höher. Warte mit deiner Nörgelei erst mal bis Ulduar oder irgendwann die Eiskronen Zitadelle öffnet. Ich wette da wird es am ende wieder so sein den Arthas 25er Encounter am Ende nur die besten killen können und der rest bis zum ende im 10er content rumwipet. 

Fazit: Ich persöhnlich finde die einfacheren Raid Instanzen gut. Man sieht den Content und ärgert sich nicht rum. Für die "Profis" natürlich etwas langweilig aber ich bin sicher das schwerer content noch kommt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aber Vorschläge wie es anders ginge, die kommen irgendwie auch nicht.


Dann hast Du scheinbar nicht weitergelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





devish schrieb:


> Blizzard [...] versucht die Zielgruppe dieses Spiels so groß wie möglich zu halten.


Liegt da nicht auch das große Problem, das hier viele sehen (oder nicht sehen wollen)?
Allen kann man´s nicht Recht machen und bei 11 Mio. wirds erst recht schwer, eine vernünftige Ballance zu finden. Da gibts die Viel-und Wenigspieler, die mit WoW und der schwankenden Schwierigkeit zufrieden sind. Genauso gibts Viel- und Wenigspieler denen es zu schwer oder zu einfach ist.


Es gibt die Zocker, die für ihr Geld nicht nur was sehen sondern auch ein anspruchsvolles, herausforderndes Spiel genießen wollen. Denen kann ein Raid nicht schwer, eine nötige Taktik nicht knifflig, ein Boss nicht stark genug sein und sie investierern gern die nötige Zeit für ihre Raidvorbereitungen.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen da die oft verschrieenen "Casuals" die nunmal häufig weniger Zeit haben, die aber auch das erreichen wollen, was (der Meinung vieler nach) scheinbar nur den Hardcorezockern zugänglich ist. Um diese (scheinbar immer größer werdende) Gruppe (die Jammerlappen, *NICHT* nur die Casuals!) zufrieden zu stellen passt Blizzard die Schwierigkeit gern an.... nach unten. Was aber häufig nicht funktioniert ohne das sich die anderen auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, die noch was tun wollen für ihre Erfolge.
Andersrum... wenn bei 3.1 mit Ulduar wieder eine schwere Instanz kommt wirds die einen tierisch freuen, gerade zu Beginn wenn nicht schon 1.000 Taktiken im I-net verfügbar sind. Aber dann ist es auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich die ersten wieder beschweren weil die neue Knüppelbude zu schwer ist bzw. sie diese (nicht nur aus Zeitgründen) niemals ganz erleben können. Und weil Letztere meist am lautesten schreien und somit von Blizz gehört werden wird auch die neue (schwere) Ini irgendwann mit Nerf-Gas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bereinigt um die Mehrheit wieder ruhig zu stellen.... was zwangsweise wieder mit "Beschwerden" der anderen quittiert wird.


Dann gibts da noch das Problem mit der PvP<=>PvE Ballance.
Die Tage gabs hier erst wieder so´n mimimi-Thread _"Die Jäger sind zu schwer... kann sie nicht mehr... bin zu blöd... BLIZZ NERF HUNTA!" _... nur mal als Beispiel.
Es beschweren sich die PvP-ler, daß gewisse Klassen (meist ihre Hassklassen) selbstverständlich zu stark sind, verlangen in offiziellen Foren nach Nerfs und bald gibt Blizz auch nach. Die generften Klassen fühlen sich natürlich angepisst und verlangen den alten Zustand zurück oder Nerf der anderen Klassen.
Nur wenn für PvP generft wird hat das auch Auswirkungen auf die PvE-ler und deren Spiel. Waren sie vorher gern gesehene Mitglieder einer Gruppe sind sie dank Blizzards Nachgeben für die Heuler plötzlich nur noch 2. oder 3. Wahl für die Gruppe und denen wird der Spielspaß genommen. Jammern DIE dann zuviel und Blizzard passt sie wieder an gehen bald die PvP-ler auf die Barrikaden, weil gewisse Klassen für´s PvP angeblich wieder zu stark werden.
Anstatt irgendwo eine gesunde Mittellösung zu finden der sie dann auch treu bleiben, egal wieviel gejammert wird, wird ja nach Bedarf (und Geheule) angepasst und irgendeine Gruppe hat immer das Nachsehen.


Bei 11 Mio. Spielern kann mans nicht allen Recht machen, aber sie sollten sich endlich mal einig werden was sie überhaupt wollen, welche Gruppe sie stärker unterstützen wollen und dann müssen sie WoW auch konsequent in diese EINE Richtung weiterführen.... für mich z.B. ist WoW in erster Linie immer PvE gewesen.


Blizzard brüstet sich mit seinen über 11 Mio. aktiven Accounts, aber mich würd auch mal interessieren, wieviel passive (auf Eis gelegte) es mittlerweile gibt... wieviele Spieler legen WoW für längere Zeit beiseite weil sie mit den Änderungen nicht mehr einverstanden sind, weil sie keine Herausforderung mehr sehen oder nach über 4 Jahren einfach kein Bock mehr haben? Und das sind sicher nicht nur 50.000 verirrte Schafe.

Also meine Meinung: Blizzard muß sich für EINEN Weg entscheiden, auch wenn das irgendwo Spieler vergrault. Mit einem Game können sie nicht problemlos ALLE Interessen bedienen, also müßten sie auch ihre Zielgruppe etwas genauer definieren.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Du machst Fortschritte!


Das ist das endprodikt mehr kommt da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (24. Januar 2009)

Bergab geht es mit der Community. Ich spielte seit Release und gegenüber diesen Zeiten ist das Spiel an sich viel besser geworden. Auch ich ärgerte mich darüber, dass man gewisse Dinge immer massentauglicher macht, dass man versucht die Unterschiede zwischern den einzelnen Fraktionen und Rassen immer mehr zu verwässern. Vieles ist aber sicher wesentlich besser geworden, wer sich noch an das WOW der ersten Monate erinnert, kann das sicher bestätigen. 

Massiv verschlechtert hat sich aber leider die Community. Zu Beginn war man als WOW Spieler noch was Besonderes, man half sich untereinander, es wurde im Vorbeigehen gebufft, wenn ein anderer Spieler in Schwierigkeiten war half man sich gegenseitig, Erze und Pflanzen zu klauen war absolut tabu. Der Umgangston war freundlich. Ich denke viele haben auch oder vor allem wegen der Community mit WOW aufgehört. Bei war das auf jeden Fall der Hauptgrund und in der Warhammer Community erlebe ich wenigstens ein wenig das alte WOW Feeling wieder.


----------



## fabdiem (24. Januar 2009)

also allein die diskussion ob wow besser oder schlechter wird, ist schon idiotisch

spielt wow
oder spielt es nicht

ganz einfach

und beschwert euch nicht bei blizzard, sondern seid dankbar dafür, dass es wow überhaupt gibt


----------



## Onyxien (24. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nö alles gut


Find ich auch. Ich konnte damals nciht Naxx40er gehen, aber jetzt gehts wunderbar mit meiner gilde. Wotlk ist echt gut gelungen, wird schwer das zu toppen.


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2009)

Finde die Diskussion sehr interessant, die 32 Seiten unterstreichen das und sprechen für sich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Sicht der Dinge is folgende:
WoW und im speziellen WotLK ist n tolles Spiel und am Addon hat man als normaler Spieler Wochen und Monate zu knabbern. Der Content ist mehr als ausreichend und es gibt jede Menge zutun.

Alle diejenigen, die jammern, es wäre zu wenig zutun und innerhalb von 6 Wochen alles durchgezockt, spielen schlicht und ergreifend zuviel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Leute, die den ganzen Tag nur vorm Rechner hängen und sonst nix haben um sich zu beschweren, also beschweren sie sich über zu wenig oder zu leichten Content.
Es hat nur mit der Intensität zutun, mit der man spielt. Wenn ich jeden Tag 8 Stunden spiele, dann bin ich auch nach 2 Monaten mit dem Addon durch und - entsprechende Gilde vorrausgesetzt - auch mit dem derzeitigen Raidcontent. Es liegt somit ausschließlich an den Spielern selbst, die sich das Spiel falsch einteilen. Die Spieler teilen sich den Tag falsch ein und spielen unterm Strich zuviel. Herauskommen Beschwerden, die bei Otto-Normal-Spieler nie auftreten würden.
Denn 8 Stunden sind einfach zuviel. Und bei einem Großteil der Spieler ist es leider so. (Zielgruppe 14-18 J. sage ich mal pauschal, aber auch ältere)

Diesen Leuten empfehle ich, mit dem Spielen ganz aufzuhören und sich andere *Reallife* Hobbys zu besorgen. Später kann man ja gerne zu WoW zurückkehren wenn man dann die Sucht des Vielspielens (8 Std. täglich oder vergleichbar) hinter sich hat. Wenn man im RL genug zutun hat, hat man für WoW deutlich weniger Zeit, das steigert unterm Strich den Spielspass deutlich, weil man nicht mehr ständig den ganzen Tag davor hängt.
Ich selbst habe WotLK gespielt für nen knappen Monat, weil ich mehr Zeit hatte und ich hatte viel Spass mit meinem DK, der auch full Epic Equipt ist.

Und dann, aufgrund von vielen RL Hobbys und Verpflichtungen, hatte ich einfach keine Zeit mehr für WoW. Sicher ab und zu ne Stunde hätte ich noch. Aber dafür lohnen sich keine 13 Euro im Monat. Die geb ich lieber fürn Bierchen im Monat oder meinen Kampfsport aus.

Wenn diese Vielspieler nicht aufhören sich was vor zu machen und endlich begreifen, dass es einzig und allein an ihrem krankhaftem Spielverhalten liegt, dass sie keinen Spass am Spiel haben oder es ihnen zu leicht ist, dann ist diesen Menschen nicht mehr zu helfen.

In diesem Sinne, have Fun, aber geht auch mal nach draussen! (um den Login Load Screen zu zitieren)


----------



## ---- (24. Januar 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu. Wer meckert, dem steht es frei, mit dem Game aufzuhören.
> Aber immer sagen, alles sei so schlecht und dann schön brav weiterzahlen.... das ist wie die ganzen Leute, die über Politiker lästern und diese am Ende doch wieder wählen, weils sie es schon immer so gemacht haben. Es gibt auch sehr gute Alternativen, HdRO z.B. Ich spiele WoW und HdRO und bin mit beiden sehr glücklich, außer dass es mir etwas an Zeit fehlt.




Konfuzius sagt: Es ist besser ein Lichtz zu entzünden als auf die Dunkelheit zu schimpfen.

Aber hey wo bleibt da der Spaß? Wie soll man denn da noch Flamethreads aufmachen.

Muss Siberian da einfach nur recht geben.
Nojo aber hauptsache meckern wollen und bei Sachen die gelungen sidn weggucken naja macht wasser wollt solange es mit Aufhören anfängt^^


----------



## Zeljina (24. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt WotLK so, wies zur Zeit ist.


----------



## lauriellus (24. Januar 2009)

Ja es geht bergab,bestes beispiel die neue erweiterung (kein addon wie es manche nehnen^^)  zb. stehlt einen hordler und ally krieger neben einander,sehe keinen unterschied zwischen den beiden !! was die klammoten angeht,mehr unterschiede zwischen den den beiden fraktionen währe schonmal ein anfang.bzw warum gibt es nicht berufe wie z.b. (bogen und armbrüste herzustellen?) keine ideen mehr?? traurich aber wahr.bugs sind immer noch dort wo se seit anfangan bzw bc waren.(es liegt nicht an uns bitte lösche diesen und diesen ordner) oder warte bis der nächste patsch draußen ist.  ??  schon klar. die gm´s sind auch net mehr das was se wahren,(jo kein prob werden uns gleich dran machen,heute:ja ja das prob kennen wir kümmern uns drum)  *hust*   nahja mal schauen ob sich blizz wirklich mal was einfallen läst^^!   das ist nur grob zusammen gefasst,seht es als "maulen,mimimi oder als wie ihr es wollt" ^^  ps:habe auch rl  aber das WAS geändert werden muß steht außer frage,...  mfg


----------



## realten (24. Januar 2009)

Es geht nicht (mehr) bergab, weil es unten angekommen ist. Ja wotlk bietet ne tolle Spielwelt, aber der Anreiz sich weiter darin zu bewegen wenn man auf 80 ist, ist sehr gering. Es gibt viele Inzen zwischen 70 und 80, aber wozu soll man da rein ? Ist eh alles obsolet nach kürzester Zeit, also 

1. kloppt man sich irgendwie auf 80
2. farmt paar Marken, heros, geht paar mal raiden
3. und dann kann eigentlich der Abspann kommen
4. oder man macht nochn halbes Jahr lang daylies fürs Moped


In BC war auch für den langsamsten spätestens nach einem Jahr extremst Langeweile angesagt, man hat eigentlich nur noch weiter gezahlt um FL- und Gildie-Kontakte nicht abreissen zu lassen. Weniger wegen des Spiels. In wotlk hat man diesen Punkt jetzt schon erreicht, wo es noch fast neu ist.


----------



## iwi (24. Januar 2009)

In rnd grp wird fast nurnoch geschimpft und beleidigt und massenweise kick und ignores verteilt. WoW geht runter. leider


----------



## Hishabye (24. Januar 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> In rnd grp wird fast nurnoch geschimpft und beleidigt und massenweise kick und ignores verteilt. WoW geht runter. leider



Hier haben wir die Antwort auf die Frage des TE.

Es geht eindeutig nicht mit dem Spiel bergab, sondern mit der Community!


----------



## realmadwilli (24. Januar 2009)

wow is halt viel auf causal gamer gemacht worden das da die profi hardcore zocker auf der strecke bleiben is das andere

causel sind halt die die das geld bringen hardcor zocker eben nicht wie so soll man den dann noch auf die eingehen


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (24. Januar 2009)

wenn man noch genug Opfermentalität hat (die ich auch mal hatte) , kann es bestimmt noch spass machen.
 Aber bei mir ist der Spass am Spiel gegen ende BC einfach verflogen und auch bisher nicht mehr aufgekommen. Kann es mir auch nicht erklären warum...


----------



## Azashar (24. Januar 2009)

ich spiele seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren wow und hatte irgendwie an bc mehr gefallen...
liegt hauptsächlich daran das wotlk im mom viel zu einfach ist und sie sich irgendwie viel zu lange zeit mit dem content patch lassen was ich wiederrum auch verstehen kann weil sie gelegenheitsspielern die möglichkeit geben wollen auch "epix" zu farmen
=>@ mom spiele ich nur wenn raids anstehen ist mir sonst echt zu langweilig/timewaste weils keinen spaß macht.


----------



## jeef (24. Januar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Finde die Diskussion sehr interessant, die 32 Seiten unterstreichen das und sprechen für sich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu muss man absolut garnichts mehr sagen!
Den Post von Konov nochmal dick und in Rot... und closed.
Alles andere wäre eine sinnlose Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Januar 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> In rnd grp wird fast nurnoch geschimpft und beleidigt und massenweise kick und ignores verteilt. WoW geht runter. leider


Auf welchem Mond spielst du den?

Hab ich noch nie erlebt wurde im Game noch nie Beschimpft. Und wer mich nerft landet auf der igno.
*

P.S. NICHT MIT WOW GEHT ES BERGAB SONDERN MIT DEN SPIELERN!*


----------



## Kelthelas (24. Januar 2009)

Was versteht ihr unter arbeiten???
Mit arbeiten verdient man Geld (Im Normalfall). Bitte was is daran arbeit vorm pc zu sitzen, ein paar Knöpfchen zu Drücken und im ts zu reden??????

Geht aus dem Haus kauft ne Zeitung und schaut in den Stellenanzeigen nach ner richtigen Arbeit(!!!!) 
WoW is ein Spiel keine Arbeit. Ende.


----------



## Tulence (24. Januar 2009)

Ich fürchte ich muss dem TE recht geben.... das Spiel wird von Addon zu Addon schlechter... bin auhc schon am überlegen, ob ich auch aufhören soll... ICh werde Patch 3.1 noch abwarten, wenn die neue Raidini dann genau so lächerlich ist dann heißt es Blizz ByeBye


----------



## Kâmêtzkâ (24. Januar 2009)

Also mal ganz erlich ich finde das tota lustig was hier manche schreiben xD

1.) habt ihr mal die komplette WoW story gelesen? nein dann fangt mal an und ihr seht warum es so ist wie es ist

2.) viele waren wohl nie richtig raiden von wege nes wir immer leichter usw. HAbt ihr mal vllt daran gedacht für was es die Erfolge gibt? versucht mal alle zu machen in den inis ohne taktik ist das kein Zuckerschlecken! auchent wenn man t 7,5 hat.! noch nie ne Hdz 4 timed gemacht gell.

3.) Naxx ist 1.) von der Community geschwünscht worden und 2.) wurde auch gesagt in der quest reihe der Dk's wiso die weg ist. 

natürlich um Nordend zu verteidigen und die MAcht des Lichkönigs zu Demonstrieren das die Ungeheuer in der Inze stärker den je sind.

also vllt mal paar bücher kaufen und die geschichte lernen und dann seine meinung über scher/leicht sagen


ps. zu der Langweiligen gestaltungen der inis ich fang Managruft usw sehr cool gemacht wie auch die Fds inis (wo wir da schonmal sind ich erwähne Keal'thas vor 2.4 vile wisse nwas ich meine) und dann kam sogar Tdm und Sw die waren richtig geil gemacht vorallem das ingame Video zwa kam am Ende der 30% nerf aber kil'jeade nwar doch noch en dmg check udn respekt an die die den vor dem nerf gelegt haben!

also mfg unso


----------



## Barius (24. Januar 2009)

Spiele nun seit Classiczeiten (mittendrin)

Classic:
Hat es Spieler A,B,C.... gegeben. (Raidstatus bzw Raiderfolge)(A=Aq40/Naxx)(B=MC/BWL)(C=ZG/AQ20)..
Sehr weit verstreut und da hat Wow für Jeden etwas gegeben.

BC:
Genau wie Classic AM ANFANG.Doch immer mehr sind die "Nerfhammerschläge" gekommen. Vorallem gegen Ende.

WOTLK:
Gibts nur nur noch arten von Spieler.
Spieler A: Der die ganze Zeit in wow was macht
Spieler B:ab und zu on.

Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Spiel ist einfach schlechter geworden.
Wer von den Classicleute kennt noch das Gefühl das endlich Ragi Nef oder co am Boden war nach 1-2 Monate Trys?

Aber jetzt in Woltk?
Gilde A cleart Raidini Naxx25 als erstes und bekommt nen Titel.
2 Wochen später kann man die Raidini mit Randoms schaffen. Blau bzw Hero equip reicht.
Kammer her. Nette sache aber das sie T-Teile droppt.. Naja muss nicht sein.

Meiner Meinung bekommt man die Items Buchstablich "In den Arsch"(sy^^) geschoben ohne etwas zu machen.

Wie ich mich auf das Erste T1 bzw T4 Teil bekommen hab war ich tierisch Glücklich. T7 bekommen wayne.. Nun voll T7.25 und weiter? Nix besonderes mehr.Mir fehlt sei ende Dez. 1 Item dann bin ich soweit Fertig und nun? 1-2 Monate waren bis Uldur kommt.

Ja jetzt kommen sicher die "lvl halt deinen Twink"
80er schamy hochgelvlt. 5er ini her von allen das beste rausgeholt. Naxx10 geh ich nicht weil in der genau gleichenzeit könnte ich naxx25 gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lvl jetzt aus langweile nen Tank hoch.(atm 72). Rest der klassen 70 ca

Hoffe es bessert sich


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. Januar 2009)

Das mit Nax ist ja wohl ne Verarsche klar es ist toll alte Inis zu spielen aber einfach nur die Lebenspunkte angepasst und den DMG auch.
Was solln das klar kann man sowas machen aber net als schwerste Ini immoment.

N neuer Boß ist ja nicht zu viel verlangt und der neueste Patch war ja wohl auf Azubi Machart .

Die Server laggen 
Und dann noch die tollen Namen für epic Waffen wie Tod ??? was soll der Name heißt der nächste Hammer Leben oder Baum?

Und eine Sache die mich aber schon vor Wotlk aufgeregt hat sind die Arenasets Hallo einfach nur ne andere Farbe und das wars na doll.

Also kann ich sagen ja mit WoW gehts Bergab es wird zu verallgemeinert und das kann man mit einem Spiel nicht machen ein Spiel MUSS auf eine Art von Spieler ausgelegt sein man kann nicht alles perfekt machen und dann doch einen wichtigen Teil übergehen und genau das macht Blizz


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Januar 2009)

naxx is grad mal die erste raid instanz in lich king..vergleichbar mit kara und du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass kara so anspruchsvoll war damals..es werden noch mehrere neue raids kommen. warte erst mal ab wie de werden. und die quests sind in anderen mmorpgs auch nicht anders. mich stört nur ,dass blizzard die instanzen vorher von der community auf beta servern testen lässt. wenn das nicht wäre, wären die instanzen auch anspruchsvoller.


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da oben nie erwähnt das Naxx zu einfach ist sondern das es einfallslos ist mehr dmg mehr Lebenspunkte fertig ist die neue Ini!
neeee oder?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (24. Januar 2009)

Need WoW-Classicserver! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (24. Januar 2009)

Classic server find ich nicht gut...! Glaube spieler würden da auch schnell die lust dran verlieren... Da ja taktiken schon seit ewigkeiten bekannt sind...!

Kein boss is da ne herausforderung


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2009)

Kâmêtzkâ schrieb:


> 1.) habt ihr mal die komplette WoW story gelesen? nein dann fangt mal an und ihr seht warum es so ist wie es ist


Hab ich, und nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dadurch wird der momentane Stand nicht besser, und mein Wissen um die WoW-Geschichte ändert nichts dran, daß zur Zeit Stillstand herrscht in der Geschichte.



FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> naxx is grad mal die erste raid instanz in lich king [...]


...und ich fürchte, daß bis zum Ende des LichKings nicht viel mehr dazu kommt als alle paar Monate eine neue Raidinstanz und die wenigen dazugehörigen Quests. 
Oh sorry, ich hab das Tanzstudio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz vergessen... DAS ist es auch was WoW braucht und nochmal für´n Extrakick sorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ...und ich fürchte, daß bis zum Ende des LichKings nicht viel mehr dazu kommt als alle paar Monate eine neue Raidinstanz und die wenigen dazugehörigen Quests.
> Oh sorry, ich hab das Tanzstudio
> 
> 
> ...



ich spreche da nur von instanzen und nicht so nem pille palle der nur ne netter joke ist...ich denke dass da sicher noch so 4 raids kommen.und die "könnten" deutlisch schwerer sein. sollten sie dann schwerer sein jammern aber wieder alle dass es nur die imba gilden schaffen.....


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2009)

Japp, und dann kommt Blizzard mit der großen Nerf-Keule was logischerweise wieder zur Folge hat, daß die (wie Du sie schön nennst) Imba-Gilden zurückjammern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also jammern irgendwann alle, aber nur die zu der Zeit "Betroffenen" sind dann wieder die Blöden die mit dem üblichen _"wenns dir net passt spiel was anderes"_ gestraft werden.
Eigentlich ist doch keine von beiden Seiten die bessere. Egal wer sich beschwert (bzw. Kritik äußert), ob grundlos oder nicht, wird dann doch wieder verbal niedergeknüppelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barius (24. Januar 2009)

Gehirnpups schrieb:


> 1. wieviele haben denn den wotlk content clear ? mit sarth. 3d
> 
> 2. es gibt immer noch unterschiedezw casual und pro, wieviele schaffen naxx in einem abend ?
> 
> ...



Wie oft schon gesagt wird. Sarh 3 adds ist kein Content sonder ein Erfolg. Da kannst gleich Maly 6min und den erfolg "unsterblich" als "Content" bezeichnen.

2)statt 1 abend brauchen die halt 1.5 Abende ^^

3) jo
4)Z.b? meiner meinung schon zuviel in wotlk^^
5) Seitdem es die Insel gibt sollte eigentlich keiner G-probleme haben....


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (24. Januar 2009)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Classic server find ich nicht gut...! Glaube spieler würden da auch schnell die lust dran verlieren... Da ja taktiken schon seit ewigkeiten bekannt sind...!
> 
> Kein boss is da ne herausforderung



Was ist dagegen einzuwenden? WotLK hat nach 2 Wochen auf 80 jeglichen reiz verloren. WoW Classic wurde nach 2 Jahren noch nicht langweilig. 
Wahrscheinlich weil dort das PvP-System auch noch in Ordnung war. Open PvP in den Pestländern war immer genial. *seufz* 
Vorallem gab es noch keine Abhärtung und das war natürlich toll, so konnte man sich die Sachen für's PvP auch in den Raidinstanzen zusammenfarmen. 
Die Rang 14 PvP Items waren ja mit solchen aus BWL gleichzustellen und auch das war etwa fair von dem benötigten Zeitaufwand.
So konnte ein erfolgreicher PvP Spieler halt auch einfach so in die höheren Raidinstanzen einschreiten.

Aber vonwegen keine Boss eine Herausvorderung. oO
Nur weil man die Taktiken kennt, liegen die noch lange nicht. 
Da kann man dann zuerst mal für 40 Leute apssendes Equip sammeln, was ne lange Geschichte ist.
Denn da kannst du schlecht mit ein paar rares gleich in AQ 40 oder Naxx anfangen. xD

Ne ich würd mich so freuen, dann hättes es wieder einen gewissen reiz. Leider hört Blizz nicht darauf, auch wenn ihr Forum voll mit solchen Vorschlägen ist. :/

Ich für meinen Teil hatte ja nichtmals das T1 voll, aber das war kein Ding, denn da hiess es nicht ''suchen Leute für Ini xy, mind xx dps''.
Ausserdem freute man sich halt auch noch über die Sachen, heute hat man in 2 bis 3 Wochen einen voll episch ausgerüsteten Char, wie soll man sich so noch über die Sachen freuen?

Najo war klar, dass es irgendwann soweit kommen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (24. Januar 2009)

Ach schon wieder so ein mimim thema.
Wenns euch nicht passt, hört auf zu zocken, geht was anderes zocken oder tut sonst was, aber lasst diese lächerlichen mimimi Themen sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Was ist dagegen einzuwenden? WotLK hat nach 2 Wochen auf 80 jeglichen reiz verloren. WoW Classic wurde nach 2 Jahren noch nicht langweilig.
> Wahrscheinlich weil dort das PvP-System auch noch in Ordnung war. Open PvP in den Pestländern war immer genial. *seufz*
> ....



ich nehme stark an, du redest von deiner persönlichen Ansicht ?

Ich fand Classic kurz vor Erscheinen von BC übels langweilig und das PVP System war mit dem Wort Katastrophe noch nett umschrieben,
(Ja klar Open PvP in TM war super, volle Zustimmung aber das Ehre System bei dem du Ehre wieder verloren hast wenn du ein paar Tage nicht gezockt hast, war abwegig und dumm)

Ich persönlich hab nen Riesespaß in WOTLK und bin (noch) von Langeweile weit enfernt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Januar 2009)

früher gab es auch noch einen kaiser.


----------



## Yarom (24. Januar 2009)

@Barius: Englisch tut gut. Content = Inhalt. Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, Sarth + 3 Adds sind NICHT Content von WoW, spiele ich anscheinend eine gefakte Version. 

Ich weiß nicht, was viele Leute hier haben. Man beschwert sich darüber, dass es zu wenig Content gäbe und auch "nicht mehr viel nachkommen werde, nur paar Raidinstanzen und die dazugehörigen Quests". 
Ähm...Wann war das denn je anders? Und wie würdest du es anders haben wollen? Mal hier ne neue Fraktion, da das nächste kleine Questgebiet, da eine mehr oder weniger elitäre Highend-Instanz. 

Ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## Priester4ever (24. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht.



Sinn??????????


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Januar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> Sinn??????????



Weil es damals das aktuelle PvP-System noch nicht gab...da hat man noch PvP zum Spass!!!!!!! gemacht, ob du es glaubst oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich muss sagen, an die epischen Alterac Schalchten vor den Realmpools erinnere ich mich immer noch gerne...danach hab ich nie wieder einen Frostriesen auf dem Schlachtfeld gesehen =/


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2009)

Yarom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was viele Leute hier haben. Man beschwert sich darüber, dass es zu wenig Content gäbe und auch "nicht mehr viel nachkommen werde, nur paar Raidinstanzen und die dazugehörigen Quests".
> *Ähm...Wann war das denn je anders?*


An sich hast Du ja absolut Recht damit, eigentlich war es schon immer so. 
Allerdings habe ich -und wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich- für den BC-Start-Content (also bis die nächsten großen Patche kamen) wesentlich länger gebraucht als die 2 Monate für WotLK... und das waren 2 Monate mit üblichen Pausen, einem 40-Std-Job und einem funktionierenden RL. Trotzdem ist das vorläufige Ende schon erreicht. Mag sein, daß Du das anders siehst, aber für meinen Geschmack ist das eine relativ kurze Zeit für den Start einer Erweiterung die ja schon den größten Teil von WotLK ausmacht. Es werden ja nur noch "Einzelheiten" dazu gepatcht.
Was das angeht müßte Blizzard einfach wesentlich schneller werden mit den Addons... oder sie müßten größere erstellen bzw. welche die wesentlich länger dauern, um durch zu kommen.


----------



## Priester4ever (24. Januar 2009)

Samsedudu schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, WoW wird immer schlechter. Jaja jetzt kommen natürlich die ganzen Leute an, welche einmal eine Raidini ganz geschaft haben und sagen:"näjnäjänjänjnääjj WOW IS COOOOLL IMMMABAAA MAUHAUHSDHUA", weil sie sich durch den schnelle Erfolg,  der ja schon garantiert ist, so toll fühlen. Spielt nur WoW weiter, ich würde euch niemals versuchen davon abzuhalten.
> 
> Naja ich werd mal wieder HdRo anfangen, da gibt es wenigestens noch eine nette Gemeinschaft, die nicht von fullmegaepixx 10 jährigen ist, die denken sie würden alles weg pwnen.



*
*Zensiert von Ocian wegen Beleidigungen**


viele grüße un danke dir buffed für den bann
Priester4ever...


----------



## Haldimir (24. Januar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> Sinn??????????




Sinn?
Der Sinn ist hier wohl, dass man auch Spaß haben kann, ohne dafür irgendwelche Belohnungen hinterhergeworfen zu kriegen. Aber so denken nur noch die wenigsten, die meisten, die mal so dachten sind weg und die Neuen sind alles so Roxxor wie du.



Was mich aber immer noch am meisten stört, sind die Leute, die meinen, dass "steigende Abo-Zahlen" etwas über die Qualität und die Zukunft des Spieles aussagen.
Die meisten denken wahrscheinlich einfach nur mit einem winzigen Horizont und denken dabei nur an Europa, vielleicht noch Amerika. Tatsache ist aber, dass genau dort höchstwahrscheinlich die Zahlen eher sehr gering steigen, wenn überhaupt.
Ganz vergessen wird zum Beispiel der asiatische Bereich. In einigen Teilen dort ist das Spiel komplett neu. Und die Kundenzahlen sind und waren dort sowieso schon immer eine ganz andere Dimension, egal ob nun WoW oder sonst was. Dadurch steigen die Zahlen natürlich erheblich. Aber mal ehrlich, es sagt nichts aus, einfach nichts.



Was aber noch mehr stört, sind die, die immerzu zum Aufhören raten, wenn es einem nicht passt, man soll ja bloß nicht meckern.
Mag ja stimmen, was einem nicht gefällt lässt man. Und das werden die meisten dann auch, bei denen es so ist! Allerdings wenn mir etwas nicht passt, dann versuche ich erstmal darauf aufmerksam zu machen, es zu ändern, vielleicht etwas dafür zu tun. Hier bleibt halt nur die Offenbarung der eigenen Meinung. Aber Kritik ist ja nicht erwünscht, oder was soll damit gesagt werden?


----------



## Haldimir (25. Januar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> VOLLIDIOT????
> Alle idioten schreiben,,dann geh ich mal wieder hdro spielen...man sieht sich ihr pfeifen''
> fickt euch??? Naxx hat was mit der geißel geschichte zu tun...darum kommt eine,,wiederholung'' ins spiel und seien wir mal erlich...nicht jeder wie mein lieber freund (siehe zitat) behauptet schafft es vernünftig zu raiden....sehen wir von den pros un denen die keine hobbies haben mal ab....aber ich frage die jenigen die immer so schööön daher regen das sie hdro spielen weil wow zu langweilig ist: HABT IHR NAXX,OBSIDIAN UN ADE SCHON DURCHGEZOCKT UND EURE ÄRSCHE DURCH GANZ NORDEND GETRIEBEN??...ich denke mal nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...ihr wisst garnicht was ab geht...gut es ist etwas leichter wie bc zeiten(ich weiß das einige das bestimmt als zitat verwänden werden...vieln dank ihr spassten) aber was solls man machen? man hat spaß mit anderen un das is doch was zählt!!!...und denkt dran...bald kommt Ulduar un auch im wyrmrugtempeln sind noch portale...überall sind noch fette festen die nich offen sind...wir freuen uns und ich find wow gut wie es ist, nordend is einfach nur eil(das einzige was blizzard verbockt hat is das neue bg)
> 
> ...




BITTE geh wieder zur Schule, lass dich dort wieder verhauen und bleib dort zum Sterben. Bitte.


----------



## Priester4ever (25. Januar 2009)

öhm warte....nein


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> BITTE geh wieder zur Schule, lass dich dort wieder verhauen und bleib dort zum Sterben. Bitte.



Diese Formulierung stellt dich aber leider auf die gleiche Stufe mit der Person, die du verurteilst...


----------



## Haldimir (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung stellt dich aber leider auf die gleiche Stufe mit der Person, die du verurteilst...




Das war mir in dem Moment leider egal


----------



## Priester4ever (25. Januar 2009)

ach ya sry wegen der rechtschreibung^^...danke euch ihr flames


----------



## Haldimir (25. Januar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> ach ya sry wegen der rechtschreibung^^...danke euch ihr flames




Keine Ursache, lernst du ja sowieso nicht


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> un danke dir buffed für den bann



Gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Januar 2009)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Priester4ever (25. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> Sinn?
> Der Sinn ist hier wohl, dass man auch Spaß haben kann, ohne dafür irgendwelche Belohnungen hinterhergeworfen zu kriegen. Aber so denken nur noch die wenigsten, die meisten, die mal so dachten sind weg und die Neuen sind alles so Roxxor wie du.



sry wenn ich mal nen satz nich verstanden hab....


----------



## Versace83 (25. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. ...




Jaja...immer nur meckern und beschweren aber selbst keine Vorschläge bringen oder es besser machen können... das kennt man ja schon von diversen anderer Threads dieser Art...


----------



## realmadwilli (25. Januar 2009)

ihr quest text skipper und raid zu leicht mimimis story mit bekommen und noch mehr spass haben


----------



## Onyxien (25. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Aber vonwegen keine Boss eine Herausvorderung. oO
> Nur weil man die Taktiken kennt, liegen die noch lange nicht.
> Da kann man dann zuerst mal für 40 Leute apssendes Equip sammeln, was ne lange Geschichte ist.
> Denn da kannst du schlecht mit ein paar rares gleich in AQ 40 oder Naxx anfangen. xD



So was von witzlos dieser Post .... 
Wenn man nur Bc und Classic vergleicht, kannse deine Argumentation schon abhaken. Du sagst, dass niemand Aq40 mit blauen Equip gemacht hat. Hat wer Illidan mit blauen Equip den Hintern versohlt? (Nerf Keule zählt nicht, weil es 3 Wochen vor Wotlk war und alle den Content mal anschauen durften)
Wir sind am ANFANG von Wotlk, ich glaube zB nicht, dass Arthas sich von ein paar blau-lila Equippten sich den Thron entreissen lässt. Also für diese elenden "Mir ist das zu einfach" Leute: Wartet ein paar Monate bis ihr wieder einen nahezu unbesiegbaren Archemonde Boss bekommt, den nur ein paar Top-Gilden schaffen und ihr jammern dürft: "WoW ist blöd, weil die Bosse unbesiegbar sind. usw ...". Nachdem dann Blizzard auch Euch zur Liebe (oder damit ihr weiter Geld bezahlt) die Bosse so geschwächt haben, dass ihr sie wieder zu einfach findet, wird dieses gejammere wieder los gehen und dann werde ich euch auf diesen Beitrag wieder aufmerksam machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ony


----------



## wip (25. Januar 2009)

Um mal meinen Senf dazu zugeben:

Obs bergab geht oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber für meinen persönlichen Geschmack bewegt sich Blizz mit den Änderungen leider ein wenig in die falsche Richtung. Wenn die ständig allen nachgeben und das Spiel anpassen, werden wir möglicherweise easy-Versionen der Inis bekommen und die Möglichkeit haben Arthas zu 5t zu legen, aber wollen wir das?

Schön und gut, dass Casuals jetzt auch die Gelegenheit bekommen, mehr vom End-Content zu sehen, aber muss der Schwierigkeitsgrad so runtergeschraubt werden?
Es kann sich doch sicher noch jeder daran erinnern, wie er zum ersten Mal Kara clear hatte...
War doch ein gutes Gefühl oder nicht? Nach wochenlangen Versuchen, hat mans geschafft und kann stolz auf sich und den Raid sein und sich auf kommende Herausforderungen freuen.
Mein erster Naxx-Raid war random und wir haben es ohne Wipe gecleart an einem Abend, wobei vielen noch die Bosse erklärt werden mussten. Wie ist das Gefühl dann? "Ach so ist das alles, joa nicht schlecht... ok..."
Da geht schon etwas Spielspaß flöten.
Ja ich weiß, Naxx normal soll einfacher sein, aber so einfach?

Andere Frage(n): 
Wer von euch hat zu letzt in einer Hero-Ini CC angewendet?
Welche Klasse hat keinen Aoe?

Es sind diese Kleinigkeiten, die sich summieren und einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen.

Und an die Flamer mit ihren "dann wechsel doch das Spiel"- und "Mimimi"-Kommentaren:
1. Nein, ich werde nicht wechseln! Ich will einfach nur nicht, dass das Spiel, das ich mag, kaputt gemacht wird.
2. Schon mal ernsthaft versucht sich in eine Diskussion einzubringen? Ach ich vergaß: Es ist leichter Personen zu verleumden, als ihnen zuzuhören...


----------



## Kayezar (25. Januar 2009)

Lustig... ja mei, so gehen halt Meinungen auseinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich war das 60er-Dasein NUR PURER FRUST! PvP war absolut beschissen sinnlos und hat keinen Spaß gemacht, die Instanzbeute war undurchdacht, die Instanzen haben STUNDEN gedauert (5-6 Stunden für Schwarzfelstiefen).
Also ich finde, das Spiel hat noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht, wie jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich ist früher immer alles besser gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dagegen kann man nichts machen aber objektiv gesehen hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach bei allen Addons immer das Spiel wieder verbessert. Natürlich sind die Anfänge immer einfach aufregend und toll, ist ja wie in einer Beziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich bin SEHR zufrieden.


----------



## Night falls (25. Januar 2009)

Nunja, ich habe in jedem Falle einen Bauchnabel...


----------



## derwaynez (25. Januar 2009)

wip schrieb:


> Um mal meinen Senf dazu zugeben:
> 
> Obs bergab geht oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber für meinen persönlichen Geschmack bewegt sich Blizz mit den Änderungen leider ein wenig in die falsche Richtung. Wenn die ständig allen nachgeben und das Spiel anpassen, werden wir möglicherweise easy-Versionen der Inis bekommen und die Möglichkeit haben Arthas zu 5t zu legen, aber wollen wir das?
> 
> ...



Bin deiner Meinung, es war damals einfach ein tolles Gefühl endlich den Boss X dow zu haben oder Raid X gecleart zu haben. Aber Naxx ist einfach ein Witz, da kannste mit ner komplett besoffenen rnd Gruppe durchrennen. Das mit den Hero-Inis ist auch nicht mehr lustig, CC braucht man wirklich null, einfach nur drauf Aoen.


----------



## QcK (25. Januar 2009)

GZ derwaynez du hast grade einfach den Post von Wip nochmal kurz zusammengefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t:

Naja also meiner Meinung nach wird eine große Veränderung kommen, wenn Ulduar kommt... Denn es soll ja einen wesentlich höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad haben als Naxx etc... Ich bin gespannt


----------



## neo1986 (25. Januar 2009)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Classic server find ich nicht gut...! Glaube spieler würden da auch schnell die lust dran verlieren... Da ja taktiken schon seit ewigkeiten bekannt sind...!
> 
> Kein boss is da ne herausforderung


Du musst ja nicht drauf spielen ich wünsche mir auch classicserver ich habe zwar die zeit nicht miterlebt aber willl sie auch mal erleben mit dem schönen großmaschalset den PVP Rängen..... fände die Idee SUPER!

P.S. Raids sind nur einfach weil jeder sich die Taktiken bei Buffed oder sonstwo holt das leveln ist nur wegen Mobmap.... so einfach....


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. Januar 2009)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Also für diese elenden "Mir ist das zu einfach" Leute: Wartet ein paar Monate bis ihr wieder einen nahezu unbesiegbaren Archemonde Boss bekommt, den nur ein paar Top-Gilden schaffen und ihr jammern dürft: "WoW ist blöd, weil die Bosse unbesiegbar sind. usw ...". Nachdem dann Blizzard auch Euch zur Liebe (oder damit ihr weiter Geld bezahlt) die Bosse so geschwächt haben, dass ihr sie wieder zu einfach findet, wird dieses gejammere wieder los gehen und dann werde ich euch auf diesen Beitrag wieder aufmerksam machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch.gejammert wird immer....jetzt ist alles zu leicht und wenns dann wieder schwieriger wird dann jammern alle es wäre zu schwer.naja so sind die deutschen halt eine nation von heulsusen.ist im RL ja auch nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonah (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich persöhnlich finde, dass es in erster linie darauf ankommt, mit welchen Leuten man Spielt.
Natürlich ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad schon hard niedrig, aber für Leute die nicht ganz soviel Spielen ist das sicher besser als zu hoch.
Würden wir Gildenintern jetzt nen 25er Raid aufgestellt bekommen würde ich fast sagen, schraubt doch das 25er niveau hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein auch wenns für mich nicht das beste wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde das doch einige probleme lösen, meine ich. Und den Leuten die meinen: "Naxx=aufgewärmt=scheisse" kann ich leider nicht zustimmen, auch wenn sie sehr einfach ist macht mir diese Instanz sehr viel Spaß, solang man nicht Random und noch mit humor an die Sache rangeht. Aber es wär auch langsam sicher Zeit für was neues, da haben die meisten Recht.

 Ich denke es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an, nicht jeder kann zufrieden sein, aber im großen und ganzen Spricht mich das Spiel immernoch an.


----------



## Furzsack21 (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr mal ne Herausforderung wollt, kann ja jeder in eurem raid mal alle addons ausschalten und ihr macht naxx & co ohne jegliche addons^^
das sollte erstma reichen...
mfg


----------



## Thelani (25. Januar 2009)

Also. Ich würde es gar nicht schlimm finden, wenn man jede Instanz mit einer 5er Gruppe Clear bekommen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anstatt nur auf normal / Heroic zu setzen, könnte man eine stufeneinstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu den Inis einfügen.

Wobei sich: 

a) Je nach Schwierigkeitsstufe der Ini die schwierigkeit und fähigkeiten der Bosse variieren können.
b) Die Inis nach Schwierigkeitsstufe , die mögliche Spieleranzahl variieren können.
c) Die Fähigkeiten, Anzahl der Mops und ihre Stärke variieren können.
d) Die Belohnungen und "$" die, die Gegner droppen variieren können. (Grün - Blau, Grün - Blau - Lila, Blau - Lila, Blau - Lila - Orange, Lila - Orange)

und 

e) sich so langsam mit der Ini vertraut zu machen. Und dadurch für alle interessant macht. Nicht nur für grosse Gilden.

(bzw, könnten ab einer gewissen Stufe, gewisse Bosse gar nicht erst betreten werden. Dafür die "Vorbosse" gelegt werden. 
Und die Hauptbosse können erst ab z.b Stufe "Schwer" besucht werden. Die nach gewohnter art, nur für gut organisierte + Equipte Raidgruppen sind.

Aber ich denke, das währe wohl doch zuviel verlangt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S
Mir gefällts eigentlich (momentan). Ist jedenfalls besser als BC. Und die Umgebung stimmt auch wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (25. Januar 2009)

Hm... also ich kann nicht behaupten das es mit WoW bergab geht .. wenn ein Gamer das Gefühl hat .. dann liegt es zum größten Teils an ihm .Ich zb . zocke wie ich gerade Lust habe  , natürlich nehm ich meine Raidpflicht ernst , aber ansonsten zock ich mit dem Char wo ich gerade Bock drauf habe und meistens finde ich für meinen "Kleinen" Char auch immer noch ne Gruppe um auch die Inis passend nach Lv nochmal zu besuchen oder ich nehm nen Char und farm mit dem nur in Ruhe .. einfach so, worauf ich Lust habe .Ich habe leider Naxx damals nicht geschafft es zu besuchen .Wäre BC ein Monat  später gekommen wäre die Gilde in der ich war auch soweit gewesen aber wir hatten uns in AQ40 verbissen ^^.
Deshalb bin ich froh das ich Naxx jetzt auch noch gehen kann . Was ich allerdings etwas vermisse das ist die verbissenheit die es damals mal gab.. da war es egal wenn man in zb Strat. 5x gestorben ist oder es waren für die grossen Inis 40 leute vorgesehen .. und es waren meist mehr als 40 bereit mitzugehen .. dem ist heut nicht mehr so , bei 25ger muss man noch oft Member suchen . Alle bekommen heut sehr schnell ihr Epic zusammen .. ob er nun mit seinen Char umgehen kann oder nicht ..........aber das ist nen anderes Thema ........jedenfalls hat , meiner Meinung nach , Blizz es zu einfach gemacht an Epic ranzukommen und das führt dazu das sich nur noch wenige Spieler anstrengen was zu reissen. Das war damals schon so das es einige Gamer gab die gern in Gilden gegangen sind wo die meisten inis farmstatus hatten um an ihr Epic zu kommen .. aber heut ist es noch schlimmer .. wenn mal ne Ini nicht auf anhieb gecleart werden kann dann verlassen sie die Gruppe, täuschen disco vor, sind afk, usw.
Ich selber habe mir vorgenommen und werde es auch weiterhin so halten das ich als letzter das sinkende Schiff verlassen werde ^^. Ich bin zwar nicht der Leader aber ein Spieler der niemals ne Gruppe verlässt und wenns noch so sinnlos mit der Gruppe ist was zu schaffen . Und sowas macht auch spass .. mal an was sinnlosen teilzunehmen  .. sch... auf die repp kosten . Und ich denke das ist der Spielspass den man haben sollte .


----------



## tyres2k8 (25. Januar 2009)

lol  lächerlich was der hir schreibt 
jünge den lösch das spiel   und fertig 
was du da schreibst ist sowas von lächerlich bestimmt grad bei heigan  gewiped und jetzt  aus früst hir im  forum  ein mimimimimimim thread aufmachen 





sry führ  rechtsschreibfehler bin grad aufgewacht  und noch  total besoffen xD


----------



## Balord (25. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht drauf spielen ich wünsche mir auch classicserver ich habe zwar die zeit nicht miterlebt aber willl sie auch mal erleben mit dem schönen großmaschalset den PVP Rängen..... fände die Idee SUPER!
> 
> P.S. Raids sind nur einfach weil jeder sich die Taktiken bei Buffed oder sonstwo holt das leveln ist nur wegen Mobmap.... so einfach....


/sign

Ich würde auch nochmal gerne auf einem classic server spielen, das konnte ich nur bei nem kollegen weil ich zu der zeit noch net einsah für ein spiel monatlich geld zu zahlen (man war ich da dumm^^). Doch ich muss auch sagen das damals noch net alles SO toll war.

Damals haste noch eqigkeiten für ein einziges lvl up gebraucht und hattest nach jeder Quest das Gefühl wirklich was geleistet zu haben, weil du einfach für jedes bisschen eps das dich dem lvlup näher brachte ewigkeiten dabei warst!Die Inis waren meiner Meinung nach damals schwerer und man war allein für dutzende Questreihen ständig drin.

Sowas wie Mobmap gabs auch net, wie mein Vorgänger bereits sagte, da musste man noch echt sich alles zusammensuchen. Aber genau das machte auch wieder ne menge Spaß!

Für die Wiedereinführung der PvP Ränge wäre ich auch, wobei die meisten sich das auch wünschen wobei sie allerdings keine Ahnung von der damaligen Wertung haben:

Grundsätzlich gab es eine Tabelle die den rang etwas näher erleutert:

```
Rang			 Rangpunkte				  Erford. lvl				  Alli Titel			 Horde Titel				Belohnung

1				 25 getötetete					 -					   Gefreiter				  Späher							 Wams
				 spieler in 1 woche

2					 2000						   -				   Fußknecht			 Grunzer				  Schmuckstücke 
																																					 (heutige Insignien)

3					5000							  -						Landsknecht			 Waffenträger		  Umhänge, Rabatte bei Eigener Fraktion

4				   10.000						   33					  Feldwebel				 Schlachtrufer		   Rare Halskette

5					15.000						  38					   Fähnrich				   Rottenmeister		 Rare Armschien

6				   20.000						   41					   Leutnant				  Steingardist			  Zugang zu Offiziersmesse,
																																					  Offi.Wams, Tränke

7					25.000						  44					   Hauptmann			 Blutgardist			  rare Stiefel, Handschuhe (PvP set)

8				   30.000						   46					   Kürassier				   Zornbringer			rare Brustplatte, Beine (PvP set

9					35.000						  48					   Ritter d. Allianz		Klinge der Horde	   Schlachtstandarte

10				  40.000						   51					  Feldkommandant	 Feldherr				   rare Helm, Schulter (PvP)

11				  45.000						   53					   Rittmeister			   Sturmreiter			   PvP Reittiere. ermöglicht Sprechen im
																																					   Verteidigungs-Channel

12				   50.000						  55					   Marschall				  Kriegsherr				Epische Handschuhe,Beine, Stiefel
																																						(PvP set)

13				   55.000						  57					  Feldmarschall			Kriegsfürst			   Epischer Helm,Schultern, Brust (PvP

14					60.000						 60					  Großmarschall		Oberster Kriegsfürst	  Epische Waffen und Schild
```

Quelle: Bradygames Strategy Guides

Die Gesammte gesammelte Ehre wurde jeden Mittwoch Zusammengerechnet und man kam in eine PvP Platzierung des jeweiligen realms.
Nachdem die gesammte Ehre berechnet wurden bekahm der erste in der Platzierung 13.000 Punkte dazu und an diesem werden dann Prozentual die Punktevergabe für die Andren berechnet. 

Jedoch wurde jeden Mittwoch auch die Gesammte Wertung die man besaß *um 20% reduziert!* Während das auf niedrigen Stufen noch nebensächlich war wirkte sich das Ganze auf en höheren Stufen fatal aus! 
So wurde einem Spieler der es schaffte auf rang 14 zu kommen 12.000 Punkte abgezogen wodurch er 3 ränge zurückgeworfen wurde wenn er nicht auf Platz 1 in der Ehre-Platzierung blieb.

In den meisten Fällen war das erreichen von Rang 14 nicht möglich, selbst wenn man ein sehr guter PvP-Spieler war. Es gab Spieler die Rang14 schafften obwohl sie nicht besonders gut waren. 
Um Rang 14 zu erreichen benötigte man eine sehr gute und eingespielte Stammgruppe, die jeden Tag ausschließlich PvP betrieb und ausnahmslos Siege einfuhr.
Wenn man ein soziales Umfeld und andre Hobbies noch hatte war Rang 14 nicht möglich.


----------



## derwaynez (25. Januar 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Die Gesammte gesammelte Ehre wurde jeden Mittwoch Zusammengerechnet und man kam in eine PvP Platzierung des jeweiligen realms.
> Nachdem die gesammte Ehre berechnet wurden bekahm der erste in der Platzierung 13.000 Punkte dazu und an diesem werden dann Prozentual die Punktevergabe für die Andren berechnet.
> 
> Jedoch wurde jeden Mittwoch auch die Gesammte Wertung die man besaß *um 20% reduziert!* Während das auf niedrigen Stufen noch nebensächlich war wirkte sich das Ganze auf en höheren Stufen fatal aus!
> ...



Klar, dass Rang 14 nur Leute waren, die SEHR viel Zeit in der Woche mit WoW verbracht haben, oder z.b. zu dritt einen Char gezokkt haben. Ich meine, es hat ja auch gereicht Rang 5-8 zu sein, aber man hatte wenigstens ein Ziel voraugen, auf dieses man hinarbeiten konnte. Generell fand ich das System ganz gut, außer damit einem X Punkte abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Rastas (25. Januar 2009)

Kâmêtzkâ schrieb:


> Also mal ganz erlich ich finde das tota lustig was hier manche schreiben xD
> 
> 1.) habt ihr mal die komplette WoW story gelesen? nein dann fangt mal an und ihr seht warum es so ist wie es ist
> 
> ...



schon lang nimmer so aufgeregt: also erstens: ich mache eine instanz und wenn sie clear ist ist sie halt clear... die erfolge bieten trotzdem keinen neuen content... eines der dümmsten argumente die immer wieder aufkommen bei so diskussionen... es ist zu leicht! fertig aus... die achievments sind opotionale aufgaben,kein spielinhalt ansich... und bevor du hier rumflamst wie toll der timerun in hdz ist... nen zuckerschlecken. mit der richtigen kombination/eingespielten leuten ist das ganze einfach nur verdammt langweilig... 

und zu den büchern: ich hab rl ich muss doch nicht irgendwelche bücher einer irrealen welt studieren nur um dann spaß am spiel zu haben? die bücher sind merchandising zum spiel nicht umgekehrt... 

das problem liegt auch nicht im revival von naxxramas,sondern im revival der bosse... es gab keine neuen taktiken herauszufinden,die größte (und somit aufwendigste) instanz war von vorneherein schon altbekannt und cleared.

und nein ich bin kein "hardcore"gamer,auch wenn ich früher dazu gehört hätte... ich bin momentan inaktiv und schaue mir dann erstmal ulduar an... wenn aber leute wie meine gilde (arbeitende "Casuals" in euren Augen,die Instanz in einem Freitag Nachmittag (10Mann,mMn eh schwerer) vorm Abends weggehen (sprich 14 bis 17.30/18.00 Uhr) clear machen läuft da doch gehörig was falsch,da wotlk (momentan) nichts anderes bietet auser 2 singlebosse,die man (sofern man eingespielt ist und den boss kennt) mal so eben in ca.50min (beide) macht,dann ist da eben nicht mehr viel content.... 

also ich hoffe echt auf ulduar,die community hat sich nicht großartig geändert seit bc.

MfG Rasti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (25. Januar 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Da hast du recht
> 
> 
> Und wie schon jemand vor mir gesagt hat, zuerst wünscht sich die community etwas dann passiert es, und dann meckern sehr viele.
> ...


*HUST http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E4EqX-KVx6U HUST*


----------



## derwaynez (25. Januar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> schon lang nimmer so aufgeregt: also erstens: ich mache eine instanz und wenn sie clear ist ist sie halt clear... die erfolge bieten trotzdem keinen neuen content... eines der dümmsten argumente die immer wieder aufkommen bei so diskussionen... es ist zu leicht! fertig aus... die achievments sind opotionale aufgaben,kein spielinhalt ansich... und bevor du hier rumflamst wie toll der timerun in hdz ist... nen zuckerschlecken. mit der richtigen kombination/eingespielten leuten ist das ganze einfach nur verdammt langweilig...
> 
> und nein ich bin kein "hardcore"gamer,auch wenn ich früher dazu gehört hätte... ich bin momentan inaktiv und schaue mir dann erstmal ulduar an... wenn aber leute wie meine gilde (arbeitende "Casuals" in euren Augen,die Instanz in einem Freitag Nachmittag (10Mann,mMn eh schwerer) vorm Abends weggehen (sprich 14 bis 17.30/18.00 Uhr) clear machen läuft da doch gehörig was falsch,da wotlk (momentan) nichts anderes bietet auser 2 singlebosse,die man (sofern man eingespielt ist und den boss kennt) mal so eben in ca.50min (beide) macht,dann ist da eben nicht mehr viel content....
> 
> ...


Denk ich auch, ich meine wenn ich die Instanz nochmal mache, für die Archievments, ist es immer noch die selbe Insatnz, die selben Bosse und die selbe Taktik. Durch das Archivement ist der Boss auch nicht irgendwie schwerer. Außerdem sind eben diese, nur dafür da, die Leute bei Laune zu halten. Meine Gilde hatte Naxx auch in 5-6h clear. Hoffe eigentlich auch auf Ulduar, denke aber nicht wirklich, dass sich da groß was ändern wird.

In diesem Sinne

Derwaynez


----------



## Schepageti (25. Januar 2009)

WoW wird nicht schlechter, nur die Community.


----------



## Iffadrim (25. Januar 2009)

dass Naxxramas neu implimentiert wurde, ag eigentlich daran, dass zu Classic WOW Zeiten (Oh Gott ist das so lange her?)
die Instanz zu schwer war für den "Durchschnittsspieler".
IN BC siehe Sunwell eigentlich das gleiche Problem.
Zu schwer.

Peersönlich finde ich auch, dass der Kontent schon ein wenig ausgelutscht wirkt, aber dennoch finde ich es gut, dass Blizzard nun sagt,
wir arbeiten daran.

Ulduar soll das krasse Gegenteil werden von Naxxramas.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Instanz.

Und Naxxramas war so wie ich mitbekommen habe, laut Blizzard die Antwort auf den BC-Brocken,
in dem es vielen einfach zeitlich und equiptechnisch nicht möglich war den Endcontent zu erleben auch mal wieder den Otto-Normal-Spieler zu beglücken.

Dass hier natürlich die Powergamer unterfordert sind, versteht sich von selbst.

Ich hatte zwischendurch auch schon das Gefühl, das es so langsam aber sicher dem Abgrund entgegen geht.

Die Patchbemühungen sprechen da aber krass dagegen.


----------



## corpescrust (25. Januar 2009)

WOW ist 4 Jahre alt,ich denk es ist für die meisten einfach langweilig geworden.

So einfach ist das !!!


----------



## Elda (25. Januar 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> *HUST http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E4EqX-KVx6U HUST*


Das war nicht gewollt von Blizz.


----------



## Ramana (25. Januar 2009)

Von wegen es ist nicht so leicht
 gestern abend 80 geworden hab 3 epics abgefarmt un direkt mal in ner random groupe obsidiansanktum hero gecleart.

auch wenn ich das mit den items nciht ganz so dramatisch finde da ich nur am we spiele ist es trozdem zu leicht!!!
Blizz lasst euch bitte was einfallen...


----------



## Sorluris (25. Januar 2009)

Sorry, ich lese mir jetzt nicht alles Seiten durch, da mich das Spiel "WoW" noch immer vor dem PC bringt. 
Nur dieses allgemeine Gejahmere geht mir gehörig auf den... ! Was wollt ihr? Mit jedem Addon ein komplett neues Spiel??
Wie einige Vorposter vor mir schon gesagt haben, die Quest ( ja dazu gehören auch die Questtexte ) find ich sehr stimmig.
Und an der sogenannten Itemgeiheit sehe ich auch die Community schuld = Ich hab ein tolles Equip ich stell mich mal ins Low-Levelgebiet!
Seid froh das sich Blizzard so viel Mühe gibt, oder habt ihr mal was wieder von AoC oder WAR gehört ( ausgenommen LotR ). 

Für mich wird die Blizzard - Community zu fast 50 % zu Spielern die es nicht zu schätzen wissen, was hinter dem Projekt " WoW " steckt.
Und wenn diese meinen dann macht doch selber das " Perfekte Online"rollen"spiel"!

Lg


----------



## Aribef (25. Januar 2009)

ich finde das blizz anstatt immer neuen content mit 10 neuen leveln mal ein jahr lang kommplett azeroth (ödtliche kr und kalimdor) überarbeiten sollte....... 
die ganzen toten zonen (leere abschnitte der map wo nix ist) weg machen, das land flugmount tauglich machen..... 
die ganzen alten geilen instanzen wie den schwarzfels usw nen hero mode spendieren und gegebenenfalls die ganzen gebiete nochmal im wandel der zeit etwas umgestallten sollten.......... 
vielleicht ein wechsel von jahreszeiten einführen, nciht nur anhand von festen............... 
vielleicht noch ein paar quests aktualisieren..........
 so das die story quasi geschichte wird.... 
irgendwann sollte der boss nunmaleinfach bezwungen sein und verschwinden........ 
kann man ja in geschichten hüllen das es alles passt.... 
was auch cool wär wenn die ganzen npc mal ner tagesbeschäftigung nachgehen..... 
anstat die ganzezeit dumm rum zu stehen......

ich renne im moment mehr im alten content rum als in nordend....... 
weil ich immer noch nciht alles gesehen habe (nicht erkundet, sondern erlebt^^) und hier und da deprimiert es einfach das gebiete langsam verstauben.....

als neuling in wow verläuft man sich ab lvl 20 ganz leicht ion der welt und questst einfach irgendqwo weiter wo die story vielleiucht wieder ganz ohne zusammenhang ist weil schlüsselelemente übergangen wurden.....

vielleicht würde eine klare storyline, die man nicht abbrechen kann, so quasi jede rasse eine eigene, auf die weltgeschichte azeroths zugeschnitten, auch wieder neue reize bieten da man dann vielleicht besser das ganze verständnis bekommt....
so im log dann eine einzige quest.. so eine dauerquest... mit folgequests....





ich bin für RECYCLING des alten content und nciht für immer weitere neue spielinhalten nach oben hin 80+ !!!!!!!


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2009)

wenns euch nicht mehr gefällt, dann fragt nicht rum sondern seid ehrlich zu euch. Ists nur noch das selbe und gewohnheitsanschalten, dann hör auf, wechsle das MMO oder such dir ein Weg, das dir WoW wieder Spaß macht.  Alles andere ist nur gewhine.

PS: Deshalb bin ich nun in WAR, nicht weil WoW schlechter gewurden ist, sondern weils für mich eben ausgelutscht und langweilig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (26. Januar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> schon lang nimmer so aufgeregt: also erstens: ich mache eine instanz und wenn sie clear ist ist sie halt clear... die erfolge bieten trotzdem keinen neuen content... eines der dümmsten argumente die immer wieder aufkommen bei so diskussionen... es ist zu leicht! fertig aus... die achievments sind opotionale aufgaben,kein spielinhalt ansich... und bevor du hier rumflamst wie toll der timerun in hdz ist... nen zuckerschlecken. mit der richtigen kombination/eingespielten leuten ist das ganze einfach nur verdammt langweilig...
> 
> *und zu den büchern: ich hab rl ich muss doch nicht irgendwelche bücher einer irrealen welt studieren nur um dann spaß am spiel zu haben? die bücher sind merchandising zum spiel nicht umgekehrt...
> *
> ...



Bücher lesen schärft den Verstand ein bisschen. Nur weil sie über die Warcraftgeschichte handeln, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie schlecht sind oder nur ein Zusatzprodukt von Blizzard sind. Außerdem sind die Inis nicht zu leicht, sie sind genau richtig so und machen spaß. Man kann es einfach nicht oft genug sagen, das Naxx mit Kara vergleichbar ist. Der Grund warum ihr alle bei Naxx nicht wiped, liegt vll daran das es neu aufgelegt wurde. Wenn ich Random reingehe ist immer jemand dabei der Naxx schon kennt und es erklären kann. Das war am Anfang von Kara nicht so, es hat aber trotzdem nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Außerdem hast du mit den Erfolgen sehr wohl Content oder als was würdest du das bezeichnen? Viele kapieren es einfach nicht, das die schweren Inis noch kommen werden. Den Lichkönig wird man zu 802489028420 % nicht mit Randomgruppen legen können.


----------



## Rolandos (26. Januar 2009)

Schepageti schrieb:


> WoW wird nicht schlechter, nur die Community.



Stimmt nicht ganz, WOW passt sich der Intelligenz der Spieler an, die durch schwachsinniges Gemetzel leider immer geringer wird.


----------



## zenturionzi (26. Januar 2009)

Also bin zu HDRO gewechselt weil es a keine kranken und aggresiven spacken wie in WOW gibt


----------



## Asikiller (26. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne mich mit privatservern wirklich nicht aus aber wer sagt mir das er nax hc wirklich gecleared hat also auf nem original server ich konnte level jedenfalls nicht erkennen! und wegen mit wow gehts bergab wei´nicht was ihr wollt
Die community hat nach naxx gerufen es passt story technich und alle schreien sie es sei zu leicht probiert mal 25er raids und nax is ein einsteiger raid
deswegen muss du erst nax machen bevor du malygos machst oder probiert mal obsidiansanktum auf hc und lasst alle drachen leben ihr opfer is doch klar das wenn ihr ini nach taktiken macht es einfach is gruul war auch easy oder magi man kann ja nit direkt mit der schwersten raid inze anfangen
also bevor ihr flamt denkt doch erstma und story technich is wow cool lest euch story doch mal durch ihr braucht nit mal die bücher kaufen die story ingame reicht und lesst euch mal ingame bücher durch das is interessant wenn ihr ne story haben wollt wow legt sie vor eure nase aber ihr müsst euch die sachen schon durchlesen die quests und so nit einfach annehmen und schnellverfahren


----------



## Elidias (26. Januar 2009)

> Tja ich möchte eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab. Man hört zwar dauernd von seiten Blizzards damit die Abbonoment Zahlen bis ins unendliche steigen, allerdings gibt es immer mehr Leute die sich über Aspekte des Spiels beschweren. Meiner Meinung nach macht Blizzard das Spiel mit jeder Erweiterung schlimmer. Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit. Die Alterac kämpfe die über mehrere Stunden gingen gaben zwar nicht soo viel Ehre, aber dafür haben die wenigstens Spaß gemacht. Doch dann kam BC, diese Laser-gun Design hat vielen nicht gefallen, so wie mir. Zusätzlich hat Blizzard es krankhaft versucht, WoW zu einem ESL-Game zu machen. Die Einführung der Vorräte im Alterac hat zwar dazu geführt, dass die Kämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ergo mehr Ehre geben, allerdings bleibt dabei der Spielspaß sehr hängen, der bei einem Spiel ja eigentlich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. Die Dungeons und Raids wurden einfach hingeschmiert, das schlimmste, war dann noch am ende von BC der 30% Boss Nerf. Das einzig gute dass BC gebracht hat, waren die Täglichen Quests, was dazu führte dass man nicht mehr ganz so viel farmen musste. Naja vielleicht noch die Heroischen Dungeons, was dazu führte das die Item-geilen Leute, die Dungeons auch noch mit besserem Equip besucht haben. Ich jedenfalls besuchte vor BC die Dungeons auch noch obwohl ich kein Equip mehr davon brauchte, einfach Des Spielspaßes wegen. Und jetzt Wotlk, Blizzard bringt einfach keine neuen Ideen, sie machen ein paar neue Levelgebiete, ein paar neue Quests(immernoch 80% töte 5 wölfe), 10 neue Level, ein paar neue Dungeons(mit alten Bossen), und die Raids?, die sind einfach nurnoch lächerlich, es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr, man schafft Naxxramas mit Questequip und anstatt eine neue Instanz zu kreiren recycclen sie einfach das alte Naxxramas und passen die Lebenspunkte und den Schaden an. Also ich denke WoW wird mit jedem Addon schlechter. Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, und bitte keine Flames! Danke.



Sonst aber alles ok, oder? Hast du dir schonmalüberlegt, dass die Leute die so einen Mist, von wege: die Raids bieten keine Herausvorderungen, posten Blizzard dazu zwingen schneller zu handeln, einen neuen Raid Content zu bringen, etc...
Auch ich spiele WoW seit Classic Zeiten, und hab auch zu 60er Zeiten Raids gemacht und was BC angeht muss ich dir teilweise recht geben... allerdings finde ich die Raidinstanzen von WOTLK recht gelungen. Ein "Revival" von Naxxramas finde ich gut, denn zu Classic-Zeiten haben viele Spieler nicht das Glück Naxxramas von innen zu sehen.
Das einzige was mich nervt sind die vollen Server, die Wartezeiten (obwohl noch relativ gering) und die Lags. Ich hoffe Blizzard bekommt das in den Griff...
Wenn dir das Spiel nicht mehr passt, hör doch auf! Oder fällt dir das soo schwer? Denk mal nach und hör auf zu heulen!
Und: erwartest du wirklich das du in einem Forum postest und keine Flames bekommst, nur weil du es schreibst? 
Soviel dazu...


----------



## Nakhkha2 (26. Januar 2009)

Also gerade die Quests in Nordend heben sich doch sehr ab. Sicherlich gibt es noch überwiegend die "töte x-mal y" & und "sammle x-mal z", aber dennoch gibt es auch die neuen Quests bei denen man Häuser mit Drachen/Kanonen in Brand setzen muss, mit dem Panzer durch die Gegend fahren und Seuchenwagen sabotieren, die Questreihe zu den Söhnen Hodirs, wo man sich von Drachen zu Drachen kämpfen muss und den Reiter besiegen usw.

Ausserdem haben sie viele Quests mit einer richtig guten Story eingeführt und wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, als ich "Ein Ende und ein neuer Anfang" gemacht habe, dachte ich erst, mein Rechner wäre abgestürzt und dann kam dieser geil gemachte Film.

Ich persönlich fand es ging ein bissel zu schnell auf Level 80, aber wieviele Leute sind so gierig drauf, möglichst schnell auf 80 zu kommen, möglichst schnell alles einzuheimsen und dabei einen krankhaften Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen, nur um dann zu sagen : "Ach Gott wie langweilig ist das alles ?"

Selbstschuld, wer durch WoW rennt wie bei einem Wettrennen - dafür ist es einfach zu schön gemacht, aber vielen ist es natürlich nicht schön genug.
Das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen der Wii- und der PS3/X-Box-Gemeinschaft. Bei der Wii legt man Wert auf Spielspaß, bei PS3/X-Box muss es immer noch bessere Grafik sein. Überleg mal : Wo gehörst du hin ? Und wie zufrieden bist du mit WoW ?

Und zu den "alten" Inis : Ich wünschte mir mehr alte aufgefrischte Inis für Level 80 : Scholomance, die 3x Schwarzfelsinis, Düsterbruch. Da gehen die Leute heute leider nur noch wegen dem Erfolg hin. Und dieses Erfolgssystem hat Blizz ja auch nur für Geltungssucher eingeführt : Meiner ist größer als deiner.

Naja viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## Shintuargar (26. Januar 2009)

Aribef schrieb:


> ich finde das blizz anstatt immer neuen content mit 10 neuen leveln mal ein jahr lang kommplett azeroth (ödtliche kr und kalimdor) überarbeiten sollte.......
> die ganzen toten zonen (leere abschnitte der map wo nix ist) weg machen, das land flugmount tauglich machen.....
> die ganzen alten geilen instanzen wie den schwarzfels usw nen hero mode spendieren und gegebenenfalls die ganzen gebiete nochmal im wandel der zeit etwas umgestallten sollten..........
> 
> ich bin für RECYCLING des alten content und nciht für immer weitere neue spielinhalten nach oben hin 80+ !!!!!!!



Irgendwie witzig, die einen beschweren sich, das alter Content (in dem Fall Naxx) recycled wird, andere fordern dies gerade zu. Ich denke, an diesem Beispiel kann man gut sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Erwartungen und Wünsche der Communtity sind. Und Blizzard kann es da nicht allen recht machen.

Unabhängig davon finde ich aber einige deiner Vorschläge gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die alten 5er Instanzen sind ja vorhanden mit ihren Models und Scripten. Eine jeweilige Anpassung auf den derzeitigen Maximallevel sollte ja möglich sein und nicht allzu viel Zeit verschlingen. HdW oder Kral als 80iger Heroic hätte was.

Trotzdem sollte es auch fortlaufend neuen Content geben, der die bisherige Spielwelt wie BC oder WotLK erweitert.


----------



## Hubautz (26. Januar 2009)

Dieses ganze Gejammer „Es ist alles viel zu einfach“ hängt doch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil mit den heutzutage verfügbaren Hintergrundinformationen und Addons zusammen.
Ich kann mir für jeden Boss nicht nur Guides durchlesen sondern in der Regel auch Videos anschauen. Das vereinfacht die Sache natürlich ungemein.
Auf Aggro aufpassen, den eigenen Dmg im Gefühl zu haben? Blödsinn dafür gibt es Omen. (Hätte man so ein Addon vor ein paar Jahren gehabt, Bosse wie Vael in BWL hätten nicht so viele Wipes verursacht.) 
Welches Add wird von wem getankt? Ein Blick auf Ora o.ä. reicht. Wie lange läuft eigentlich noch meine Erneuerung/Verderbnis/Battleshout/etc.? Wird  alles angezeigt.
Was castet der Boss? Und wann? Alles kein Ding ich sehe es ja. Früher musste man sich das Viehzeug genau anschauen um zu sehen wann es was macht. („Kick ihn wenn die Füße leuchten!“)
Mit diesen Hintergrundinformationen ist schließlich alles nur noch eine Frage des Equips.


----------



## Omidas (26. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem hast du mit den Erfolgen sehr wohl Content oder als was würdest du das
> bezeichnen? Viele kapieren es einfach nicht, das die schweren Inis noch kommen werden. Den
> Lichkönig wird man zu 802489028420 % nicht mit Randomgruppen legen können.



Achievments sind zu 95% kein neuer Content!

Es gibt genau 2 Stellen, wo ich dadrin neuen Content sehe und 50% davon ist Blizzard schon 
wieder nicht recht.

Das eine ist Satharion, weil sich dadurch der Bosskampf ändert und das andere ist Malygos, wo
ich die Idee mit den Sparks sammeln klasse fand. Doch Malygos wird jetzt auch nur ein pack
die Brechstange aus und fahr einfach Schaden Achievment, was die meisten anderen auch sind.

Auch die Mache den Boss mit weniger Leuten ist nur "Habe mehr Equip und fahr mehr Schaden"
abhängig. Keine Änderung am Boss keine verschärfung der Skill Anforderungen. 

Da sind solche Sachen wie niemand stirbt beim Haigen Tanz noch lustig aber nicht wirklich
Content.

Ansonsten könnte Blizzard ja auch ein Vorschlag aus einer Buffedshow als Content machen.
Ging darum, dass Heinrich bei Giga versprochen hatte, das Er? und Zam? Van Cleef einhändig mit 
verbundenen Augen besiegen würden.


Und das Arhas nicht mit Randomgruppen legbar ist bezweifel ich stark. Den er muss ja auch mit 
einem abstrusen Achievment noch legbar sein. Sprich in der normalen Version wird er zu einer 
Lachversion verkommen. Gleiches gilt dann natürlich auch für jeden anderen Boss der noch 
kommen wird *Kristallkugeleinpack*


----------



## Drakthas (26. Januar 2009)

mimimi


----------



## Omidas (26. Januar 2009)

Drakthas schrieb:


> mimimi



Jupp aber hey, 
wenn wir Leute, die etwas anspruchsvolles haben wollen und nicht alles geschenkt kriegen
wollen gelernt haben, dann das leutes whinen hilft.

Hat ja bei den Leuten geholfen, die sich beschwert haben das alles zu schwer ist. Und die 
Hoffnung ist, das wir dann auch was ändern können. Wird halt darauf hinauslaufen wer
lauter und besser whinen kann.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (26. Januar 2009)

ich hab mit 2 chars  nur noch ein paar quests in eiskrone und ein wenig ruf hier und dort, mein 3. char is auch schon 80. bis auf malygos hab ich alles fallen sehen. mittlerweile machen wir naxx10 an einem abend + obsidiansanktum hinterher (und wir sind ne fungilde!). es ist gerade mal januar und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ende des jahres schon ne neue erweiterung rauskommt. ich hoffe ich finde noch etwas motivation, die ganzen erfolge nachzuholen, weil alles 1:1 mit seinen twinks nochmal machen is auch irgendwie etwas monoton.


----------



## Sprite13 (26. Januar 2009)

Man kann nicht sagen das es allgemein schlechter wird. Nur für "Hardcore"-Gamer wird es uninteressanter. Ich bin zwar nicht so einer, trotzdem reizt mich WoW nicht mehr. Natürlich wäre es viel zu riskant für Blizz und für die Spieler , wenn man etwas fundamental neues reinbauen würde. Stell sich einer vor was passieren würde, wenn die Idee doch nicht so toll wär. Naja, ich werde WoW fürs erste den Rücken zukehren, aber ich kann nicht behaupten, ich hätte keinen Spaß gehabt. Auch die Community hat mich teils positiv, teils negativ überrascht. Viel spaß noch, ich schau mir HdRO an. Warum ? Das Szenario und die Grafik reizt mich mehr.

MfG Sprite

Und an OfficerBarBrady: Dann hör doch auf.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (26. Januar 2009)

ich finde, dass es mit wotlk wieder besser geworden ist. ich fand bc mist, aber jetz macht mir das spielen wieder viel mehr spaß!

blizzard hat da wirklich ne gute erweiterung gebracht und das alles hingeklatscht is, kann man nun wirklich nich sagen, gerade von der optik her, hat sich da einiges getan. wenn du jetz natürlich son 24stunden hardcore spieler bist, kann ich verstehen, dass es dir vllt zu billig ist, mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, aber die atmosphäre, die story, ma ganz ehrlich, ich finde, das war ein großer schritt nach vorn!

MfG Der Zwerg


----------



## Redtim (26. Januar 2009)

muss dir zustimmen @Topic

hab leider nicht geraidet aber fands damals auch besser. Hatte vor BC nicht ein epic. Wieso? weil ich nicht raiden war oder sonstwas. Ich wollte aber hab keine passende gilde gehabt. hatte mich über ein neues Blaue teil super gefreut-... 

was mit BC besser wurde war, warn die daylis, UND! die sets. früher gabs ja nur 1set pro klasse. jetzt gibs für jede skillung eine (mehr oder weniger^^)


----------



## Nathari (26. Januar 2009)

viele verkennen hier leider, dass es um wow und nicht nur um naxx geht. klar ist naxx ne tolle sache, aber es ist wie bei allen inis. hat man sie zuoft gesehen hängen sie einem zum hals raus. naxx25, naxx10 ... warum nicht gleich noch naxx5?

leider bietet wotlk nicht wirklich viel neuen berauschenden content. zu viele casual inhalte -> gegner weg aoe'n ...  das sind keine herausforderungen. jeder kann mit wotlk alles haben (equip, rezepte, ...) und alles sehen. irgendwie ist  da bis zum nächsten content patch ein großes gähnendes loch an langeweile, was meiner meinung nach nicht mal durch die "haltet die spieler bei laune" - achivements, tages q's oder feste gestopft werden kann ...


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> wenn wir Leute, die etwas anspruchsvolles haben wollen und nicht alles geschenkt kriegen
> wollen gelernt haben, dann das leutes whinen hilft.
> 
> Hat ja bei den Leuten geholfen, die sich beschwert haben das alles zu schwer ist. Und die
> ...



Falsch. Blizzard richtet sich nicht nach der Lautstärke des whinens, sondern nach der Anzahl der Anhänger der verschiedenen Richtungen. Und da sind die Casuals 10 zu 1 im Vorteil - und das ist gut so. Spielen soll ja schließlich entspannen und nicht stressen. Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.



soll leute geben die das in ihrer freizeit machen, hab ich mal wo gehört (so absurd das jetzt auch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## derwaynez (26. Januar 2009)

Redtim schrieb:


> was mit BC besser wurde war, warn die daylis, UND! die sets. früher gabs ja nur 1set pro klasse. jetzt gibs für jede skillung eine (mehr oder weniger^^)



Daylis sind schon eine gute änderung und ja, dass es mehrere Sets pro Klasse gibt auch.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Blizzard richtet sich nicht nach der Lautstärke des whinens, sondern nach der Anzahl der Anhänger der verschiedenen Richtungen. Und da sind die Casuals 10 zu 1 im Vorteil - und das ist gut so. Spielen soll ja schließlich entspannen und nicht stressen. Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.



Wenn die Inis bzw. Bosse, ein bisschen schwerer sind, stresst das nicht, sondern führt dazu, dass man seine Klasse spielen können muss und sich auch ein bisschen Konzentriert und auf Anweisungen vom Raidleiter hört. Momentan kannst ja nicht nur vorm Pc entspannend, sondern einschlafen.


----------



## bny' (26. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Blizzard richtet sich nicht nach der Lautstärke des whinens, sondern nach der Anzahl der Anhänger der verschiedenen Richtungen. Und da sind die Casuals 10 zu 1 im Vorteil - und das ist gut so. Spielen soll ja schließlich entspannen und nicht stressen. Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.



Sehr richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Wenn die Inis bzw. Bosse, ein bisschen schwerer sind, stresst das nicht, sondern führt dazu, dass man seine Klasse spielen können muss und sich auch ein bisschen Konzentriert und auf Anweisungen vom Raidleiter hört. Momentan kannst ja nicht nur vorm Pc entspannend, sondern einschlafen.



satharion mit 3adds is net ganz so leicht
abgesehen davon hast du wohl recht

aber ulduar wird hoffentlich bald kommen, das wird etwas herausfordernder, denk ich mal


----------



## Part v. Durotan (26. Januar 2009)

ich finde auch schade, dass nihilum nach 3 TAGEN addon-content komplett clear hatte, wie lang hat es doch damals für den ersten nefarian oder gar kel' kill gebraucht?


----------



## Hishabye (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, dann würd ich die nächste Raid Ini So schwer machen, dass diese
nichtmal Insidia oder wie die komischen Typen heissen mögen schaffen...

Dann wollen wir mal weiter sehen, wer wieder am rumheulen ist....


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2009)

Part schrieb:


> ich finde auch schade, dass nihilum nach 3 TAGEN addon-content komplett clear hatte, wie lang hat es doch damals für den ersten nefarian oder gar kel' kill gebraucht?


Ihr wollt es alles schwerer, und doch spielen 90% der User, oder gar mehr, hier nur nach Guides die Instanzen/Raids nach, mit Komplettlösung war Simon the Sorcerer oder Monkey Island auch nicht schwer...
Wenn Ulduar kommt und es keine Guides gibt könnt ihr euch gern nochmal melden, ob es immer noch so einfach ist, wie ihr es darstellt. Alles vorher kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sorry...


----------



## neo1986 (26. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Blizzard richtet sich nicht nach der Lautstärke des whinens, sondern nach der Anzahl der Anhänger der verschiedenen Richtungen. Und da sind die Casuals 10 zu 1 im Vorteil - und das ist gut so. Spielen soll ja schließlich entspannen und nicht stressen. Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.


Jawohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ obern drüber:

Nochmal Jawohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ unter mir:

Schon wider Jawohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (26. Januar 2009)

auch an dieser Stelle wieder: bitte, bitte hört auch endlich auf mit wow und redet nicht monatelang drüber. Niemand vermisst euch, ihr vermisst nichts, was kann es schöneres geben.
Immer alle Foren vollmüllen, das man ein Spiel spielt, was einem keinen Spass macht. Also da gibts nur eins --> Programm deinstallieren, neues Spielchen drauf, fettig.
Noch für die "ich schreib jetzt mal "fanboy" und plätte damit alles was mir gerade nicht passt fraktion":
sicher ist nicht alles toll, sicher gibt es was zu verbessern, aber mein gott, dies ewige "meine suppe schmeckt mir nicht" geht doch garnicht mehr. 
casual als schimpfwort, wettbewerb, leistungsgedanken, "ich habe was geleistet und will mein fleißkärtchen dafür haben", lächerlich!, nur son mist liest man hier. WoW eine Spiel für 10-14 jährige? Wenn ich eure Kommentare lese glaube ich es und das die schreiber selbst maximal im zarten teeni alter sind. 

geht mal an die frische luft!

vg

Kovacs


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Januar 2009)

Aribef schrieb:


> [...] vielleicht würde eine klare *storyline*, die man nicht abbrechen kann, so quasi *jede rasse eine eigene*, auf die weltgeschichte azeroths zugeschnitten, auch wieder neue reize bieten da man dann vielleicht besser das ganze verständnis bekommt.... so im log dann eine einzige quest.. so eine dauerquest... mit folgequests....


So schön das auch wäre, aber da ja schon Klassenquests abgeschafft wurden wird es Rassen-/Völkerquestsreihen wohl leider auch nicht geben. 
Wundert mich eigentlich, daß es sowas nicht von Anfang an gab. Bei RPGs ist das an sich ja nichtmal sooo selten.




Sprite13 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht sagen das es allgemein schlechter wird. Nur für "Hardcore"-Gamer wird es uninteressanter. Ich bin zwar nicht so einer, trotzdem reizt mich WoW nicht mehr. [...]


Also wird es doch nicht nur für Hardcore-Gamer uninteressant. Ich bin auch keiner und hab´s erstmal beiseite gelegt.

Ist nur die Frage, wie man "Hardcore" in dem Zusammenhang definiert. 
Sinds die "Guten" mit top-Equip, einer entschrechenden Hardcore-Gilde im Rücken und stets darauf aus, alles als einer der ersten zu schaffen... oder sinds die Leute, die WoW zocken weil sie es vergöttern, sonst nix weiter kennen, alles was Blizz macht begeistert annehmen und sich´n Abo auf Lebzeit bestellt haben... na ok, das wären dann doch eher Fanboys und im schlimmsten Fall Suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...oder Hardcore-Fans.




Nathari schrieb:


> ... warum nicht gleich noch naxx5?


BIST DU WOHL STILL!!! Was wenn Blizzard das hört? Die bringen es sonst noch fertig, für alle die Naxx in einem Jahr noch nicht gesehen haben (weils einigen immer noch zu schwer war), eine Krabbelgruppen-Version zu eröffnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (26. Januar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> auch an dieser Stelle wieder: bitte, bitte hört auch endlich auf mit wow und redet nicht monatelang drüber. Niemand vermisst euch, ihr vermisst nichts, was kann es schöneres geben.
> Immer alle Foren vollmüllen, das man ein Spiel spielt, was einem keinen Spass macht. Also da gibts nur eins --> Programm deinstallieren, neues Spielchen drauf, fettig.
> Noch für die "ich schreib jetzt mal "fanboy" und plätte damit alles was mir gerade nicht passt fraktion":
> sicher ist nicht alles toll, sicher gibt es was zu verbessern, aber mein gott, dies ewige "meine suppe schmeckt mir nicht" geht doch garnicht mehr.
> ...



Und du willst un erzählen, dass du älter als 14 bist?



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> BIST DU WOHL STILL!!! Was wenn Blizzard das hört? Die bringen es sonst noch ertig, für alle die Naxx in einem Jahr noch nicht gesehen haben (weils einigen immer noch zu schwer war), eine Krabbelgruppen-Version zu eröffnen



/sign


----------



## Zodttd (26. Januar 2009)

ich glaub bei blizzard arbeiten solche, die wenn sie spielen würden im /2 GIEEV DAA EUUROHHZZ spammen würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipse (26. Januar 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, mir ist dieser Instanzencontent immer egal.

Habe gesterne erst meinen ersten 80er geschaft. Jetzt wird etwas RUf gesammelt, vieleicht nebenbei noch Berufe optimiert und Heroics gegangen. Werden dann gemütlich ne Naxx Gruppe suchen und einmal die Woche oder so reingehen.

Ich verstehe ja, dass die Intensivspieler verärgert sind. Aber sind so schwere Encounter wie es sie in BC gab auch eine Lösung? Blizzard schiebt ja jetzt bald ne Instanz nach an der hoffentlich erstmal die High End Raids zu knabbern haben. Und wenn sie dann später Casual freundlicher gemacht wird ist es doch auch nicht schlimm oder?


----------



## Kalzifer (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab nix zu meckern, bin recht zufrieden!!!


----------



## FonKeY (26. Januar 2009)

Kalzifer schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix zu meckern, bin recht zufrieden!!!



genauso siehts bei mir auch aus die schweren sachen kommen ja noch..geduld^^


----------



## Screen (26. Januar 2009)

man muss ehrlich sagen, im moment ist der "high-end-content" etwas leicht, nicht schlimm, aber leider keine herausvorderung...
das einzigste was mir immom schwer fällt ist saphiron 25er mit 3 Drachen, ist aber auch nur ne übungssache...naja

aber das addons an sich find ich richtig super


----------



## Taroth (26. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Jupp aber hey,
> wenn wir Leute, die etwas anspruchsvolles haben wollen und nicht alles geschenkt kriegen
> wollen gelernt haben, dann das leutes whinen hilft.
> 
> ...



/SIGN =)



Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Blizzard richtet sich nicht nach der Lautstärke des whinens, sondern nach der Anzahl der Anhänger der verschiedenen Richtungen. Und da sind die Casuals 10 zu 1 im Vorteil - und das ist gut so. Spielen soll ja schließlich entspannen und nicht stressen. Wer sich stressen möchte, der möge Sport machen.



Ehhhmmm ich weis ja nicht was daran stresst sich mal ein wenig zu konzentrieren und sich an einfach anweisungen zu halten. Und PC Gaming ist auch Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (26. Januar 2009)

oh nein, wie kann ich unserem vorturner jetzt beweisen, dass man zu der Ende-30 Fraktion gehört ....

aber im ernst. Was erwartest du an halbwegs konstruktiven Beiträgen zu einem Thema, was wir schon gefühlte 1.000.000x hatten und mit einer Bildzeitungs würdigen Schlagzeile, die in gewohnt provokanter Art und Weise eine "These" in den Raum wirft?

1.) es ist ein Spiel
2.) es IST ein SPIEL!!!!

Leider habe ich es aufgegeben, bei solchen Threads noch zu diskutieren. Hinzu kommt, dass es mir zwei Sachen wirklich auf den Senkel gehen:

1.) Leute, die seit mind. 2 Jahren hier posten, was für ein Scheissspiel sie spielen und Blizzard im buffed Forum "drohen" ihren Account zu kündigen, wenn nicht alles anders wird (Zielgruppe Abschnitt 1)
2.) Leute, die ihr Lametta an der Uniform vermissen, die hier von "Leistung" sprechen, dieses ewige "damals war es noch eine "LEISTUNG" dies und jenes zu machen" und so weiter und so fort. Leute seht es doch mal entspannter. Die Leute, die wirklich was können sind bekannt und werden entsprechend gewürdigt. Das man das nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick sieht wenn euer vielzitierter "noob (inkl. ebaychar und max. 10 jahre alt)" und der pro im selben gear an der Bank stehen ..... ist nun mal so. Steht da doch mal endlich drüber. Aber bei Kommentaren wie "du bist im Spiel ein Niemand" sollte man nicht so hoffnungsvoll sein.

beste Grüße

Kovacs


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Und du willst un erzählen, dass du älter als 14 bist?



Nach diesem unglaublich eloquenten und vortrefflich vormulierten Kommentar bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, das er dir mit 14 noch einiges überlegen wäre. 
Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat....


----------



## Magrotus (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finde, dass der TE leider absolut Recht hat.
Die Levelphase ist extrem geil in WotLK, die Quests, die Umgebung, usw.

Aber man ist auch SEHR schnell 80.
Und dann kommt der Schock, dass nun alles wieder so langweilig ist wie vorher, auch sehr schnell.
Es ist halt nach 4 Jahren doch immer das gleiche (wenn man seit Release dabei ist): es ist der gleiche Schmu, nur mit größeren Zahlen auf den Items.
Mein Account läuft zwar, aber ich bin fast nie eingeloggt, weil WoW im Moment einfach totlangweilig ist.

Früher, ein härteres und schwereres WoW, wo nicht jeder alles geschenkt bekam, war einfach besser. Denn wenn man jetzt etwas bekommt, dann hat man auch nicht das Gefühl, dass man etwas "erreicht" hat.

Dummerweise gibt es nur nach wie vor keine Alternative.
Wenn Starcraft2 erscheint werde ich meinen Acc erstmal wieder einfrieren, und dann natürlich, wenn Diablo3 erscheint^^


----------



## Sungardur (26. Januar 2009)

Also  BC   fand ich auch nicht so berauschend. Mit Wotlk hat Blizz wieder etwas abgegeben was meiner Meinung nach gelungen ist.  Die technischen Probleme sollte Blizz schnell und gründlich beheben . Nicht das es jetzt öfter wie am Samstag vorkommt alle Server down. selbst mit den Qeustreihen hat sich Blizz viel Mühe gegeben man merkt manchmal gar nicht das es immer noch so ist wie früher ( also sammel 10 Ochseneier usw. ) Also mir gefällt WOW wieder.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Januar 2009)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibt es nur nach wie vor keine Alternative.
> Wenn Starcraft2 erscheint werde ich meinen Acc erstmal wieder einfrieren, und dann natürlich, wenn Diablo3 erscheint^^



Alternativen gibts genug. Vor allem wenn du komplexere Spiele als WoW spielen willst. Alles nur ne Frage des Umgewöhnens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was Alternativen im Non-MMORPG-Sektor angeht: Ich rate jedem der auf Starcraft 2 wartet, sich ab Mittwoch mal die offene Dawn of War 2 Beta reinzuziehen. Selten so ein geniales RTS gespielt. Und Zerg, Terraner und Protoss hat man mit Tyraniden, Space Marines und Eldar ja auch in dem Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (26. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Nach diesem unglaublich eloquenten und vortrefflich vormulierten Kommentar bin ich zu der Ergkenntnis gelangt, das er dir mit 14 noch einiges überlegen wäre.
> Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat....



Wenn du meinst, bitteschön. Allerdings hast du doch genauso wenig zu sagen, oder bist du da anderer Meinung?
btw: Es wird formuliert geschrieben.

Mfg Derwaynez


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Es ist halt nach 4 Jahren doch immer das gleiche (wenn man seit Release dabei ist): es ist der gleiche Schmu, nur mit größeren Zahlen auf den Items.



Das ist es, und ja, ich kann bezeugen, das es seit 4 Jahren so ist. Und ich wäre Blizzard auch extrem böse, wenn es nicht so wäre, denn schließlich will ich WoW spielen und nicht irgendein anderes Spiel. Hätten sie etwas radikal geändert, wäre schon lange etwas Anderes auf meiner Festplatte - und bei Millionen anderer Spieler auch.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Januar 2009)

Magrotus schrieb:


> wenn Diablo3 erscheint^^



soso, das ist also alles zu leicht und zu stupide und deshalb wartes du auf nen "klick-klick-klick-klick" game.
versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag diablo auch. aber kapieren wie man wow zu langweilig/einfach finden kann und deshalb ausgerechnet auf diab wartet ? neeee


----------



## Gnutz (26. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Wer damals vor BC gespielt hat wird mir sicherlich zustimmen dass WoW damals viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat, die Raids damals wurden mit viel Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail entworfen. Sie sahen super aus, die Spieler waren auch sehr nett zu dieser Zeit.


Ha     Ha     Ha      HAAhahahahha lol 
Mal im Ernst: Sagt dir "Molten Core" was?


Zum Rest: Gibt dazu nicht viel zu sagen, teilweise stimmts, allerdings heißt das nicht, dass es weniger gefallen würde. Gerade in WoW merkt man, dass doch immer mehr auf die breite Masse zugeschnitten wird (Stichwort: Casual), das heißt, es geht noch lange nicht bergab. Übrigens gefällt mir WoW wie es grade ist. (Und ja, ich bin/war ein Scheiß Casual, der auch Classic gespielt hat damals)


----------



## derwaynez (26. Januar 2009)

Gnutz schrieb:


> Ha     Ha     Ha      HAAhahahahha lol
> Mal im Ernst: Sagt dir "Molten Core" was?



Eigentlich schon, ja.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Januar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, ja.



ja? dann versteh ich deinen post vorher auch nicht. liebe zum detail ? sahen toll aus ?


----------



## Curentix (26. Januar 2009)

Schon länger. Jede MMORPG hat eine "Halbwertzeit", so nenne ich das mal, die Zeit, wo es bis zu dem gewissenem Punkt richtig gut spass macht, und ab da so sehr langsam, aber stetig ihren Flair verliert.

WoW ist, bei mir zumindest, da angekommen. Ich hoffe senlichst nach einem MMORPG das mich wieder bindet, wie SWG Pre NGE damals. WoW habe ich immer, obwohl ich es recht lange gespielt habe und noch spiele, als Lückenfüller gesehen. 2008 sollte ja das Jahr der MMORPG werden, aber da waren einige Flops dabei, und einiges wurde verschoben.

Jetzt stehen sehr viele interessatnte MMORPG in den Startlöchern, und ich hoffe, dass zumindest eins davon, WoW ablöst für mich.


----------



## Rastas (26. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Bücher lesen schärft den Verstand ein bisschen. Nur weil sie über die Warcraftgeschichte handeln, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie schlecht sind oder nur ein Zusatzprodukt von Blizzard sind. Außerdem sind die Inis nicht zu leicht, sie sind genau richtig so und machen spaß. Man kann es einfach nicht oft genug sagen, das Naxx mit Kara vergleichbar ist. Der Grund warum ihr alle bei Naxx nicht wiped, liegt vll daran das es neu aufgelegt wurde. Wenn ich Random reingehe ist immer jemand dabei der Naxx schon kennt und es erklären kann. Das war am Anfang von Kara nicht so, es hat aber trotzdem nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Außerdem hast du mit den Erfolgen sehr wohl Content oder als was würdest du das bezeichnen? Viele kapieren es einfach nicht, das die schweren Inis noch kommen werden. Den Lichkönig wird man zu 802489028420 % nicht mit Randomgruppen legen können.



Gibt aber wesentlich sinnvollere Bücher wie die WarcraftMerchandising Artikel... Desweiteren schießt du dir mit einem Karazhan-Vergleich ein Eigentor: Karazhan war damals für eingespielte Gilden immer noch eine Herausforderung und brauchte auch auf dem Farmstatus wie wir ihn vor WotLK hatten immer noch geschlagene 3Stunden... viel mehr braucht man momentan nicht für Naxx... Die Instanz ist einfach zu leicht,fertig aus.


----------



## Breacca (26. Januar 2009)

ich wünsche mir...

ich wünsche mir...

ich wünsche mir, dass alle wow abtrünnigen NICHT Lotro anfangen...


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (26. Januar 2009)

Meine Ansicht der Sache ist, dass es mit Wotlk im Gegensatz von BC schon bergauf geht, nur ein bisschen , aber bergauf.
Zu BC Zeiten konnte man BGs als nicht-imbaroXXOrpwner-arena freak leider vergessen... die Einführung des E-Sports in einem ROLLENspiel geht schief. Wenn man nicht von Anfang an in diesem "imba roxxor s XYZ" Pulk mit mischte hatte man verloren. Zum Glück änderte sich das mit Wotlk. Man braucht für "imba" PvP eq eine ordentliches Rating und damit auch "Skill". Ich fand damals mit s3 einen s1er zu ownen nicht schwer und wenn man s2 hatte wars auch nicht besonders schwer an s3 und dann auch s4 zu kommen. (Bestätigt durch die schiere Masse dieser Leute).
Mittlerweilse kann man NOCH (hoffe es ändert sich nicht) in den Bgs Spaß haben, da s5 NICHT overpowered ist (mit Resi und dem ganzen Zeug). Nun zählt der Skill.
Nunja PvE. Das einzige Problem ist der fehlende Content. Content ist alles schön und gut. Nett gestaltete Raidinis. Einfachere , Schwerere... das Problem ist einfach nur das man nach gewisser Zeit durch ist mit dem Content.
Mit meinem Druiden weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll, außer spasseshalber Inis ( die garnicht so schlecht sind in Wotlk) oder Bg. Eq hab ich zu allen Skillungen und der Content ist easy.
Deswegen hilft eigentlich nur Warten, neue Gilde suchen und Spaß haben bei dem was man hat. Frühzeitig werrde ich nicht mit WoW aufhören.

MFG

Edit: Da ich Pre-BC nicht so mit dem raiden dabei war sondern eher PvP, rumlabern und Hauptstädte gammeln +ganken betrieben hab, kann ich mich nicht dazu äußern mit den Sätzen:"Man kriegt alles geschenkt!"...
doch eine Anmerkung schaff ich: Epics in 5er Inis? Nope, nix gut


----------



## Thalimo (26. Januar 2009)

Warum müssen die Leute immer nur meckern...

Du vermisst doch nur die alte Zeit was Ich auch verstehn kann aber du willst doch nicht ewig und immer in die gleichen Instanzen gehn wie Ich das raus lese also warum beschwerst du dich so ?!
Oh toll man kann ini xy alleine zuzweit oder sonst was machen... ja toll die kloppen dann 5 Stunden an einem Boss und wenn sie nicht aufpassen könn sie nochma von vorne begin und Ich denke nicht das das so viel Spass macht auch wenn dann Gold und ein paar Epics auf einem warten.
Dann meckerst du das keiner mehr in die alten inis geht aber findest die Remakes auch kacke.. 

Mir persönlich gehn diese "Heul Ich will früher wieder haben" Freds aufm *piep* Ich mein die Ganzen Leute solln sich zusammen tun neu mit Classic WoW anfangen und dort bleiben, sind ja genug da die nur meckern!

Und an BC seh Ich eher kaum negatives bis auf diese Blutelfen Überpopulation da war meiner Meinung nach nix zu bunt.

Und wenns so nervt dreht mal ab und geht raus omg -.- .


----------



## Bulldoz (26. Januar 2009)

WoW ist ein " Wolf im Schafspelz" !! Wird als MMO ausgegeben, wobei es jedoch immer mehr zu einem E-Sport Game mutiert ala CS. Ja WoW ist Scheiße geworden! Bedenke man Raids wie MC oder BWL und vergleiche man die dann mit dem jetzigen Naxx....LÖL!

So und um allen zu zeigen, dass der jetzige PvE Content zu leicht ist...

Man nehme 25 Mann (lvl 80) die Naxx hero gehen sollen...wieviele teile schaffen Sie im 1st Try? 3/4 bestimmt! (ja hab soetwas schon selber mitbekommen)
Jetzt nehme man 25 Mann die in BC noch nicht aktiv waren und stecke sie in SSC rein! Guide können sie auch noch bekommen. Ich wette spätestens ist bei Leo schluss!!

Im jetzigen Content darf man sich Fehler erlauben...und das zu genüge. Früher wurden 1-2 Fehler knallhart bestraft, da sowas dann meist im Wipe geendet ist!
Und von PvP wollen wir erst garnicht reden... mit 0 Abhärtung reißt du auch mit t7+ nix
GZ Blizzard für dieses tolle Meisterwerk, das ihr SO UNGLAUBLICH verhunzt habt.
Ja das war ein Flame!

PS. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard einfach einen Server einführen, der sich auf LvL 60 beschränkt und da weiter macht, wo früher aufgehört wurde. Ich währe defenitiv einer der ersten der auf solch einem Server wäre.

Greetz


----------



## derwaynez (26. Januar 2009)

Breacca schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir...
> 
> ich wünsche mir...
> 
> ich wünsche mir, dass alle wow abtrünnigen NICHT Lotro anfangen...


Begründung?


----------



## tonystark (26. Januar 2009)

wer von euch hat arthas schon gelegt??????
wartet doch einfach alle ab...es wird schon noch herausfordernd werden
was ihr jetzt spielt ist quasi kara
ihr habt weder alle raids gesehen noch habt ihr den "endcontent" durch
oder glaubt ihr das blizz so machen wird das man durch alles so durchrennt 
wie durch die heros oder durch naxx?
am ende heisst es eh wieder "wo bleibt der nerf ist alles zu schwer"


----------



## Exeone (26. Januar 2009)

tonystark schrieb:


> wer von euch hat arthas schon gelegt??????
> wartet doch einfach alle ab...es wird schon noch herausfordernd werden
> was ihr jetzt spielt ist quasi kara
> ihr habt weder alle raids gesehen noch habt ihr den "endcontent" durch
> ...




Das was neues kommt ist klar. Nur wann ? nächste woche ? nächsten Monat ? oder in zwei ?


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Januar 2009)

tonystark schrieb:


> wer von euch hat arthas schon gelegt??????
> wartet doch einfach alle ab...es wird schon noch herausfordernd werden
> was ihr jetzt spielt ist quasi kara
> ihr habt weder alle raids gesehen noch habt ihr den "endcontent" durch
> ...



Ich finde Nordend relativ gut! Ich muß aber dazu sagen ich steh noch nicht in Nax! Aber dieses Argument: Ihr habt noch nicht alles gesehen, alles gemacht ist der größte Blödsinn!! Ich werde irgendwann mal aufhören mit spielen obwohl ich GARANTIERT NICHT ALLE ERFOLGE haben werde!

Ich denke mal es geht hier in erster Linie darum was bisher neu dazu gekommen ist und nicht darum was irgendwann kommen (könnte). Ja könnte hab ich extra hingeschrieben weil alles was noch nicht ist kann man nicht beurteilen und bisher gibts auch wenig Infos darüber!

Also bitte! Kommt mit dem was euch hier gefällt aber nicht immer mit diesem "Ihr habt doch noch garnicht die Bosse gelegt die es noch nicht gibt!"-Argument!

Aber ich muß sagen eins stimmt: Ein bißchen schwerer würd wohl niemand stören.


----------



## derwaynez (27. Januar 2009)

tonystark schrieb:


> wer von euch hat arthas schon gelegt??????
> wartet doch einfach alle ab...es wird schon noch herausfordernd werden
> was ihr jetzt spielt ist quasi kara
> ihr habt weder alle raids gesehen noch habt ihr den "endcontent" durch
> ...



Du vergleichst die schwierigkeit der wotlk heros und Naxx mit kara? Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut? Kara war tausend mal schwerer...und ja ich denke das blizz es so machen wird, damit man durch alle inis durchrennen kann.


----------



## Trojka (27. Januar 2009)

also: nazhcm einer meinung kann ich noch nicht sagen dass das addon: wotlk scheisse ist. Wir sind noch im anfangsstadium un blizz hat auch gesagt dass naxxramas sehr einfach wird und das jeder rein gehen kann. Dass haben sie gemacht um die spieler die keum zeit haben auch mal mit ner random grp reingehen kann.
Es werden mindestens noch 2 patches kommen, die neuer raid content beinhaltet. von daher, lasst uns erstmal abwarten und tee trinken und schauen was dann in uldum passiert, und wenn wir ganz nach vorn blicken was mit der ini geschiet in der dann arthas drin ist?? ich bin sehr zuversichtlich dass blizz den momentanen raidcontent genau beobachtet, kritik von der schwierigkeit aufnimmt und in dem nächsten patch mit ner neuen raidini umsetzt. also ich verlasse m ich mal auf blizz und bin sehr gespannt was da noch so kommt.

soviel von mir zun thema RAID


lg troj


----------



## Kahrtoon (27. Januar 2009)

Fixe Frage, Fixe Antwort:

Zeit= Entwicklung = Nein es geht nicht bergab.

Just 5 Cent for you


----------



## Hicks1 (27. Januar 2009)

Denke auch nicht das es Bergab geht. 

Das Addon ist grundsätzlich sehr gut gelungen. Wenn man jetzt noch einen vernünften Schwierigkeitsgrad anbietet und die Laggs in den griff bekommt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

mein senf:
Wenn man das Game ansich nimmt (Quests, Instanzen, Gegenden, ...)
*nein*, die letzte Erweiterung war Hammer, auch gute Punkte von anderen erfolgreichen Games gut übernommen und eingebaut, 
auf user-Wünsche Rücksicht genommen.

Wenn man das Game in seiner Verwendung betrachtet (Community, in-game Umgangsart/-ton, Spielweise einiger Leute, ...)
dann *jop*.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (27. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass solche Threads einigen Leuten immer Anlass zum flamen geben... naja... Kinder halt.

Hier wollte jemand seine Meinung aüßern und hat extra darum gebeten, nicht rumzuflamen. Manche sollten sich echt damit abfinden, dass es nunmal VERSCHIEDENE Meinungen gibt! (Habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, die erste Seite reicht ja.)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wie WoW sich entwickelt. Das Hauptproblem sehe ich aber nicht an Blizzard, sondern daran, wie sich die Spielergemeinde entwickelt! Man siehts ja deutlich an den Foren.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (27. Januar 2009)

Ich Finde WotlK definitiv besser gelungen, als BC. Habe bislang fast ausschließlich gequestet und muss sagen, die haben ein paar richtig gute Quests dabei, was ich bei BC vermisst habe.

Generell jedoch ist das Spiel meiner Meinung nach kaum erweiterbar. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Instanzen, Zonen und Gruppenquests, dass sich alles unglaublich weit verteilt, was dazu führt, dass einige Gebiete und Inis vom Aussterben bedroht sind (zb die ganzen Schwarzfels Inis spielt keine Sau mehr)
Dem entgegenwirken kann man kaum.

WoW hat lange durchgehalten und viele Ideen eingebracht, dafür höchsten Respekt. Aber noch eine Erweiterung? Ne danke, also ich denk es reicht bis hierher. Sie sollten lieber ne neue Grafikengine aufbauen und WOW II rausbringen. Da hat man wieder ganz ganz neue Möglichkeiten.

Das ist meine Meinung als Spieler. Als Blizzard Manager wär ich ja blöd, wenn ich jetzt WoW II entwickeln würde, solange 12 Mio. Leute noch den alten Hund mögen. Die Nachfrage steuert das Angebot und erst wenn massenweise Leute abwandern, wird auf eine neue Erweiterung verzichtet.


----------



## Pontifexmax (27. Januar 2009)

Na ja teils teils. Ich spiele HdRO, Guild Wars, WoW und Runes of Magic seit über 2 Jahren und - ja es hat sich verändert - übrigens alle Spiele und nein es ist nicht schlechter geworden nur anders. Ich spiel ja eh immer nur das auf was ich Lust habe und wenn mir ein Spiel auf den Wecker geht dann deshalb weil ich einfach zu intensiv damit gespielt habe und mich zu sehr mit dem Spiel auseinandersetze.

Es ist doch so das Blizzard sich immer was einfallen lassen muss um die Endcontentspieler bei Laune zu halten. Und es ist ja nun mal ein Rollenspiel aber der Rollenspielaspekt verschwindet immer mehr.
Die meisten fahren in dem Spiel nur eine Hauptlinie - schnell 80 werden - schnell alle Gebiete gesehen haben - schnell das hochwertigste erreichbare Equip zusammenfarmen. Punkt. Und dann ????

Da kommt der Einbruch weil man es erreicht hat. Jetzt mein Einwand.

Noch nie spielte sich WoW als Story so stimmig. Noch nie gab es so viel lustiges ungewöhnliches in den Quests zu tun wie jetzt. Noch nie hatte man so viele Möglichkeiten seinen Avatar einzusetzen um bei bestimmten Fraktionen sich als Hilfe im Rahmen von Tagesquests annzubieten. Noch nie gab es so viele Handlungsstränge zum Erreichen persönlicher Ziele jenseits der Dungeons. Wer das Spiel nur auf diesen einen Aspekt festmacht - Dungeons - der solle mal lieber Dungeon Keeper spielen. WoW ist Welt und nicht nur Instanz. Klar bekommen die Instanzengeher nen Motivationskick aber ich wage ernsthaft zu bezweifeln das der Schreiber oben wirklich schon alles erledigt hat was sich in WoW anbietet.
Aber für genau diese Klientel wird sich Blizzard auch noch die eine oder andere Änderung einfallen lassen insbesondere wegen der Gilden denen der Content schwindet, wo 25 Waffenklirrende Spieler gelangweilt vorm nicht vorhandenen Gildenhaus hängen weil nichts mehr zu tun ist.

Ich für meinen Teil halte es wie Anfangs gesagt, ich starte das Spiel sehe was heute kommt und freue mich wenn es mal wieder ein schöner Abend gewesen ist. Egal ob WoW HdRO, Guild Wars oder Runes of Magic (ist Beta zwar aber kostenlos.)

In diesem Sinne Viel Spaß Euch allen noch
Obsidian
Obsidianorden


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

/signed

Früher war alles besser, aber das werden Leute die seid BC spielen halt nie raffen!

Wie auch, sie kennens ja nur in generfter Variante mit lvl 70!

Und deswegen bin ich gegen MIMIMI und FÜR Pre BC Server!!
Dann können alle machen was sie am liebsten wollen!


----------



## Poisin (27. Januar 2009)

Teilweise stimme ich dir da zu, gerade das Ranking-System fand ich zu 60ger-Zeiten noch hoch motivierend, wenn man heute versucht in ein BG zu kommen, und das zu Zeiten von Realmpools etc, wartet man schon recht lang. Gerade das Alterac-Tal hat an Charme verloren denn niemand beschwört noch seinen Elementar, niemand macht die Quest für die Reiter, niemand bufft die eigenen Wachen durch Abgabe von Rüstungsteilen. Im Gegenteil das neue Achievement-System bringt zwar wieder etwas Motivation in das Geschehen, aber die Medaillie hat 2 Seiten, Zeit will sich keiner mehr im Alterac lassen.

Was mich im neuesten Addon am meisten stört ist das in einem MINI-PVE-Dungeon das beste PVP-Equip dropt, ich hab das selber auch schon gemacht und mir für meinen Pala die Deadly-Brust geholt, aber ich finde es enttäuschend! Denn auch bei den Waffen ist es so das das PVE-Gear besser ist als das PVP Zeug. Es nervt mich in der Arena gegen Leute zu verlieren die 0 Abhärtung haben aber extremen Dmg-Output durch ihr starkes PVE-Equip.

Wiederbelebung alter Dungeons finde ich positiv! Ich gehöre auch zu denen die damals leider nicht mit ihren Raid nach Naxx kamen, ich fand es toll diese Ini mal komplett von innen erleben zu können. Wegen dem Anspruch muss ich dir sagen das Naxx so geplant war wie zu BC Zeiten Kara. Hier geht man hin für sein erstes Equipment. Die neue Ini wird wohl anspruchsvoller werden.

Aber es gibt noch deutlich mehr macken in der WoW, siehe das Balancing. Erst pusht Blizz Paladin, Schurke, Todesritter und Mage und macht selbige Klassen zu starken PVP-Burst-Klassen nun ist für all die ein Nerf in Version 3.1 geplant. Dieses hoch und runter an den einzelen Klassen stört mich sehr.

Mein größter Wunsch in WoW wäre wieder ein hochmotiverendes Ranking-System für die BGs wo es TOP-PVP-Gear nur für PVP-ler gibt, und das muss dann besser sein als jedes PVE-Gear. 

Greetz
Poisin


----------



## Skelettkrieger (27. Januar 2009)

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt das genölz nicht.
prinzipiell sollten alle froh sein, dass man (noch) nicht endlos zeit damit verbringen muss sich durch die inis zu wipen.
für eine ungeübte gruppe mit einigen bewegungsspastikern ist naxx hero schwer genug.

seid dankbar dafür dass wow das ist, was es sein soll: ein zeitvertrieb.
das suchtpotential ist ja immer noch da auch wenn es immo ned 110% ausgeschöpft wird, was aber sicher noch kommen wird.

geniesst es, dass ihr die heros alle durch habt und konzentriert eure zeit auf das was noch bleibt: raids abfarmen, auch wenn es ned so viel zeit braucht wie früher. 
so mache ich das jedenfalls (und ja ich habe auch schon "end"content vor wotlk gezoggt)

@den über mir:
ja ne is klar top pvp gear muss besser sein alls alles PVE gear. ja ne is klar. 
ich denke du wärst in WAR glücklicher


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Früher war alles besser, aber das werden Leute die seid BC spielen halt nie raffen!
> 
> Wie auch, sie kennens ja nur in generfter Variante mit lvl 70!


Kommt auf den Standpunkt an.
Ich war in den pre BC Instanzen/Raids, in generfter Version, mit zu hohem Level, um sie mir mal anzuschauen. Und ehrlich? Gefallen mir. Nicht vom spielerischen her, eher zu groß, zu trist, irgendwie gefallen mir da Instanzen wie der Nexus oder ähnliches wesentlich besser.
Geschmackssache.
Und akzeptieren, dass WoW vor BC/WotLK besser gewesen sein muss, weil das die langjährigen Spieler sagen, muss hier niemand, der eine eigene Meinung besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Poisin schrieb:


> Was mich im neuesten Addon am meisten stört ist das in einem MINI-PVE-Dungeon das beste PVP-Equip dropt, ich hab das selber auch schon gemacht und mir für meinen Pala die Deadly-Brust geholt, aber ich finde es enttäuschend! Denn auch bei den Waffen ist es so das das PVE-Gear besser ist als das PVP Zeug. Es nervt mich in der Arena gegen Leute zu verlieren die 0 Abhärtung haben aber extremen Dmg-Output durch ihr starkes PVE-Equip.




ENDLICH!! Shice Abhärtung! Endlich kann man wieder mit jedem Equip kämpfen, Abhärtung war einfach das Widerlichste was mit BC eingeführt wurde!
Abhärtung macht Equip > Skill, wenn du egal wie ideal du läufst, dich im Rücken deines Gegners bewegst etc, nichts reißt nur weil der Nap sich ein komplettes S2 oder 3 geleechet hat DANN macht PvP keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Akium (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin da durchaus zwiegespalten... 

Die Welt in WolK finde ich durchaus nett gestaltet, die Quests sind abwechslungsreich und durchaus angenehm gewesen. 
Die Heroischen Instanzen, sind schön kurz, könnten aber teilweise durchaus etwas knackiger sein..^^ 

Wenn ich an die Blackrocktiefen denke, wird mir heute noch schlecht. 

Was mir ein wenig fehlt, ist dass man gewisse Dinge nicht mehr durchspielen muss, um zum nächsten Content zu gelangen.
( sowas wie die kara pre-Quest ) .  Neulich plünderte wer bei uns in Naxx seine erste Heromarke ^^
Dass die Berufe keine netten herstellbaren BoP Items mehr hergeben, sondern alles für schnödes Gold kaufbar ist.

Dazu die allgemeine Verwässerung der Klassen, jeder kann bald alles... (Eigentlich können die Hybrids heute schon alles besser) , was sich mit den Dual-Specc Skillbäumen noch verschlimmern wird. 

Solche netten Tricks, wie Dunkelrunen, Teufelsmanatränke, Alptraumsaat  etc ..pp.. gibts nicht mehr...  Alles ist nen bisschen flacher, und gleicher geworden..  

Aber im wesentlichen ist eins eindeutig feststellbar, und das ist für mich auch immer mal wieder nen Grund drüber nachzudenken, das Game evtl an den Nagel zu hängen... Die Community. !! 
Was in diversen Chatkanälen vom Stapel gelassen wird, wie sich der Umgang bzw das Lootverhalten verändert hat, und wie jemand, der eben Gedankengänge outet, die sich mit dieser Thematik befassen gleich mit "mimimimimi-Beiträgen" an den Pranger gestellt wird, zeigt eindeutig in welche Richtung das Spiel zu steuern scheint... in Richtung "gogogogo, roxxor, imbaa, recount posender DPS-prolls" ... 

In Raids wird nur noch sinfrei nach DPS gebombt, nach HPS sinnfrei Heilungen gespammt, und quer geheilt ... Hauptsache man hat den ersten Platz im Penismeter..  Nen Heilpriester, der mit der 5 sec Regel jongliert, ist vollkommen verloren, weil ihm irgend wer sowieso quer reinheilt, und er dadurch entweder seine Casts abbrechen darf (quasi gar nix heilt), oder eben 70 % Overheal produziert... 

Der erste Weg zur Besserung wäre, die Schnittstelle für diverse Addons zu schliessen, und damit diesen krankhaften Wettbewerb zu unterbinden. 

Ansonsten spiele ich WoW nach wie vor gerne, und zwar wegen so einiger guter Bekannter, mit denen das zocken nach wie vor Spass macht, sowie den positiven Überraschungen dass man auch random durchaus nette Leute kennenlernen kann, die sogar ihren Char vernüftig spielen können..
Allerdings würd mir das sicherlich auch nen anderes Spiel bieten können, so dass es nicht zwingend WoW sein muss, wo man seine Freude findet. 

Im allgemeinen sehe ich die Entwicklung des Spiels auch eher mit einer negativen Tendenz...


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

WoW ist einfach ein ganz anderes Game seid BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch von der Community, oder gar besonders von der Community, und
MC war nicht toll weil es Grafisch so hammer gestalltet war, sondern weil 40 Leute hochangestrengt, diszipliniert
UND freundlich da zusammen durch sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Die Community hatte auch zu meinem pre BC Versuch, WoW zu spielen, geistige Leuchten. Es war zuerst der berüchtige Brachlandchat, jetzt ist es der Handelschannel.
Und weil dir 40 Mann Raids gefallen, muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig jedem gefallen.
Ich sage: WoW ist besser geworden (für mich). Schneller, auch mal was für zwischendurch.


----------



## Sharkane (27. Januar 2009)

also ich kann nur sagen macht euch alle mal locker. denn naxx ist immo nix anderes wie es kara in bc war. die neuen instanzen und schlachtzüge kommen doch erstmal. klar viele brauchen net mal mehr was aus naxx. dazu gehöre ich auch aber egal. es geht nur ums equipen und um die vorbereitung auf ulduar. denn da sollte der raid dann schon einigermassen equiped sein. und vorallem wieviele whine treads gibts denn?? die bosse sind zu schwer (malygos) die bosse sind zu leicht (naxx) wem soll man es denn recht machen?? 

somit alles gut. und freut euch über ein mmo das ne riesen comunity hat und das es was zu diskutieren gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Sharkane


----------



## Swetlaná (27. Januar 2009)

hi, ich hab eine 80er priesterin und diverse twinks und hab ca. 1 jahr vor BC angefangen wow zu spielen. was mir über die zeit aufgefallen ist, dass wenn man hilfe braucht, keiner mehr hilft! das macht es einer heal-priest, die alleine unterwegs ist, echt schwer... ich habe leider von den azeroth-inis nur wenige gesehen und wenn dann jetzt nur für den erfolg, um den endboss gelegt zu haben... das finde ich beides sehr schade. 

aber das liegt nur an den spielern!  nicht an blizz! ich finde, die geben sich wirklich sehr viel mühe, ein anspruchsvoll schön gestaltetes spiel mit witz zu kreieren (was hab ich gelacht, als ich käptn i.glu gesehen hab)... und das ist nur ein beispiel.

Mich ko...**** es auch an, wenn man für ein twink nach einer gruppe für eine 30er bis 60er ini sucht, man nur antworten hört: "was willst'n darin?? komm ich zieh dich!" NEIN! Ich will nicht gezogen werden! Ich will SPIELEN :- )) ich will mir meine items für den twink selber hart erarbeiten und spass haben, wenn der jäger schuld am wipe hat ^^

Ygrainne/swetlaná kargath


----------



## RealHaspa (27. Januar 2009)

Blizzard hat die MMO Welt verändert. Das meine ich nicht ironisch.

Selbst in HdRO wo der Grossteil der Community immer noch Gedankenverloren schreit " Wir haben die bessere Comm." übersehen einfach das DPS geschreie und gespame im Allgemeinen Channel. WoW hat die MMO Community geprägt und das wird sich die näxten Jahre hinziehen. Egal in welchem Spiel du dich befindest wirst du damit leben müssen vllt mal etwas mehr, vllt mal etwas weniger.

Kann man Blizzard nen Vorwurf machen ? Nein, die eigene Community hat es so gewollt. Haben sich über Monate bechwert das der BC Content zu hart ist und man als Casual ja die High LvL Instanzen aka BT, SW gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommt.

BTW Naxx ist die erste 25/10 Ini und von Blizz durchaus vereinfacht DAMIT der Grossteil erstmal zum Start nen Gutes Gefühl hat. Mit 3.1 wird sich das ganze wieder etwas trennen aber im Fazit hat Blizzard das Game einfach den Bedürfnissen der Kunden angepasst.

Abgesehn davon wird es jüngeren Spielern auch immer einfacher gemacht MMOs zu spielen. Zu Zeiten von EQ lag der Durchschnitt bei 28 Jahren. Alleine schon weil man nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen konnte und die DSL Verbreitung nich soweit war, im Gegenteil die meisten hatten noch ein 56K Modem.

Im Zeitalter des DSL in fast jedem Haushalt, dass 12 jährige schon ein Bankkonto haben, jedes MMO ab 12 ist, alles schön quitsch bunt ist und in der U-Bahn die Jugend sich mit "Ey Alder voll krass Digger, fette Handy hast du ey muss ich mein O2 auch neu machen tun und mir das neue krass, fette Teil holen" begrüßt, muss man halt damit rechnen das der Alters- und Erfahrungsdurchschnitt sowie die "Intellenz" sinkt.

Was nicht heissen soll das die jüngeren Spieler am Verfall schuld sind. Es gibt durchaus junge Spieler die ihren Charakter sehr gut beherrschen, aber diese sind schwer zu finden.

BTW der /trade Channel ist ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft "draussen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (27. Januar 2009)

Sharkane schrieb:


> also ich kann nur sagen macht euch alle mal locker. denn naxx ist immo nix anderes wie es kara in bc war. erstmal.



Also ich muss sagen, dass Kara für meinen persönlichen Geschmack, wenn man mit blauem Lvl 70 Gear dort am Anfang angetreten ist, ne weitaus härtete Nummer war als Naxx..  

Kann aber auch durchaus sein, dass ich mich täusche, und damals einfach noch nen schlechterer Spieler war... ;-) 

Ich denke schon, dass ich von WoW wegginge, wenn es eine entsprechend reizvolle Alternative gäbe, und ein paar Ingame-Freunde mitkommen würden... 

Ich glaube Lotro wäre mir zu fantasylastig, und sowas wie WAR ist mit auch zu Roxxor-Imbaa lastig.... Nen Zwischending halt ^^ 
Quasi nen neues WoW mit neuer Com, ohne 1000 Addons, und durchaus ausgewogenem Content... Ist wohl eher nen frommer Wunsch meinerseits .. ;-)

Hat einer nen Tip, für nen gutes Multiplayergame in 2009 ?` ^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> ...


omg, ich kann dir nur zustimmen...
in allen Punkten >.<

In Wow als EinstiegsMMORPG laufen Spieler rum, die vorher nie Kontakt zu anderen communities hatten,
geschweige denn jemals mit Verhaltensweisen gegenüber anderen Spielern konfrontiert wurden.

Ich will jetzt gar nicht das physische Alter der Spieler anprangern,
man munkelt, es gibt 14 jährige die an Studiensemestern am MIT teilnehmen xD
sondern vielmehr die geistige Reife.

Kann auch sein, dass ein 30 jähriger "imba R0xx0r Schurke" den Handelschat vollspammt, 
Goldseller ist oder mit flame und l2p's um sich wirft.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich glaube Lotro wäre mir zu fantasylastig, und sowas wie WAR ist mit auch zu Roxxor-Imbaa lastig.... Nen Zwischending halt ^^
> Quasi nen neues WoW mit neuer Com, ohne 1000 Addons, und durchaus ausgewogenem Content... Ist wohl eher nen frommer Wunsch meinerseits .. ;-)



Wer auf PvE steht sollte sich EQ2 mal angesehen haben.


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. Januar 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> geniesst es, dass ihr die heros alle durch habt und konzentriert eure zeit auf das was noch bleibt: raids abfarmen, auch wenn es ned so viel zeit braucht wie früher.


Aber nicht jeder ist wirklich scharf drauf, nach beenden des Contents wochenlang nur noch alle Raids auszulutschen bis Blizzard irgendwann mal mit einer neuen Kleinigkeit daher kommt. 
Aber selbst wenn man die nun abgefarmt hat, was dann? Demnächst kommt mit Uldudings ein neuer Raid, aber selbst der dürfte für viele jetzt High-End-Eumels auch relativ schnell durchgefarmt sein, spätestens wenn die erste "Lösung" auftaucht... und dann? Bis zum nächsten Content-Patch warten, Ruffarmen vielleicht (wenn man das nicht schon in den letzten Wochen erledigt hat), und Dailys, Dailys, Dailys.... und weiter warten halt... bis Monate später mit 3.2 die nächste Inze kommt und das selbe Spiel von vorne losgeht.

Was aber kommt dann eigentlich noch für all diejenigen, die garnicht mal so auf Raids abfahren und/oder keine Zeit/Lust darauf haben? Jaja, in ein paar Monaten der große Raid-Nerf um auch den letzten Sepp da reinzulocken, aber davon mal abgesehen... für diese "Raidmuffel" wird Blizz wohl auch kaum noch was neues bringen bis irgendwann nächstes Jahr das nächste Addon auf´m Tisch liegt.


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Wie schade das der Rest der Welt nicht 24h Zeit hat damit wir alle gleich weit sind...

Hier ein GAAAANz toller Tipp!

Geht doch mal nach DRAUSSEN!! ja da wo so richtig Luft ist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nicht immer am zocken ist ist der Content auch nicht nach 2 Std. durch sondern man kann
ganz gemütlich eins nach dem anderen machen ...


----------



## Deepender (27. Januar 2009)

pls auf ulduar warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke das dort die herausvorderung mal wieder ins licht kommt


----------



## Tuplow5156 (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Community hatte auch zu meinem pre BC Versuch, WoW zu spielen, geistige Leuchten. Es war zuerst der berüchtige Brachlandchat, jetzt ist es der Handelschannel.
> Und weil dir 40 Mann Raids gefallen, muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig jedem gefallen.
> Ich sage: WoW ist besser geworden (für mich). Schneller, auch mal was für zwischendurch.



Allerdings. WoW ist nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig wie früher. Das merkt man schon alleine beim lvln und die Dauer der Instanzen. Ich finde es persönlich mittlerweile auch besser, da man auch mal locker was anderes machen kann außer sich Stundenlang hinter dem Rechner zu verschanzen. 
Jeder der das PvP-Rängesystem von früher mitgemacht hat sowie stark PvP Betrieb, kann es bestimmt bestätigen. Der Zeitaufwand war enorm und das nicht nur beim PvP, sogar die kleineren Instanzen gingen nicht schnell von dannen (zB Stratholme, Scholomance, LBRS, UBRS, etc.). 

Das Spiel ist wesentlich schneller geworden was mich positiv überrascht.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Allerdings. WoW ist nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig wie früher. Das merkt man schon alleine beim lvln und die Dauer der Instanzen. Ich finde es persönlich mittlerweile auch besser, da man auch mal locker was anderes machen kann außer sich Stundenlang hinter dem Rechner zu verschanzen.
> Jeder der das PvP-Rängesystem von früher mitgemacht hat sowie stark PvP Betrieb, kann es bestimmt bestätigen. Der Zeitaufwand war enorm und das nicht nur beim PvP, sogar die kleineren Instanzen gingen nicht schnell von dannen (zB Stratholme, Scholomance, LBRS, UBRS, etc.).
> 
> Das Spiel ist wesentlich schneller geworden was mich positiv überrascht.


Stimmt, das meinte ich mit dem "wenn man nunr das Spiel betrachtet ist es besser geworden".
Alleine die Architektur der Instanzen... in jeder neuen Instanz (die überlicherweise zwi. 30 und 60 mins dauert) ist nach dem End-EndBoss ein Ausgang ^^

Wie war das früher?
Kompletten Weg zurücklaufen... vl noch in stehengelassene mobs reinlaufen ^^
Alleine HDW >.<
Egal, wie toll man equippt ist, wetten für den Verschlinger braucht man immer noch länger, als für Blutkessel, Burg Utgarde, Nexxus oder dergleichen.

Ich finde, alleine in dem Bereich hat sich viel getan... Intanzen sind schneller, übersichtlicher und (meines Erachtens) besser geplant.


Was ich hingegen immer noch absolut furchtbar finde, sind die Übergänge in den Gebieten -.-
z.b. von der Drachenöde in die Grizzlyhügel >.<
Komplette Schneelandschaft, Eis wohin man schaut, frostige Stimmung... dann über die Brücke drüber 10 Schritte.
Bäume, Wald, komplett andere Mobs, Stimmungssprung von 0 auf 100 in 2,5 Sekunden xD

Und das ist beinahe überall so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was solls... hätte man nen Teil als quasi "Übergangsphase" ordentlich verwendet, wäre Nordend vermutlich noch größer geworden ^^
Und Portal/Warps zwischen den Bereichen wie in Warhammer... naja, niemand man Ladebildschirme, auch wenn sie noch so kurz dauern xD


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (27. Januar 2009)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Allerdings. WoW ist nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig wie früher. Das merkt man schon alleine beim lvln und die Dauer der Instanzen. Ich finde es persönlich mittlerweile auch besser, da man auch mal locker was anderes machen kann außer sich Stundenlang hinter dem Rechner zu verschanzen.
> Jeder der das PvP-Rängesystem von früher mitgemacht hat sowie stark PvP Betrieb, kann es bestimmt bestätigen. Der Zeitaufwand war enorm und das nicht nur beim PvP, sogar die kleineren Instanzen gingen nicht schnell von dannen (zB Stratholme, Scholomance, LBRS, UBRS, etc.).
> 
> Das Spiel ist wesentlich schneller geworden was mich positiv überrascht.




Es ist schon gut das die Inis schneller durch sind aber eine gut durchdachte instanz die Viele Bosse hat und wirklich einiges an konzentration erfordert so wie BRD wäre auch net schlecht ich mein ja Naxx schön und gut aber richtig "Gute" 5er Inis gibt es leider nicht mehr

lg Peace


----------



## Tuplow5156 (27. Januar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Es ist schon gut das die Inis schneller durch sind aber eine gut durchdachte instanz die Viele Bosse hat und wirklich einiges an konzentration erfordert so wie BRD wäre auch net schlecht ich mein ja Naxx schön und gut aber richtig "Gute" 5er Inis gibt es leider nicht mehr
> 
> lg Peace



Naja gut, BRD ist ja wirklich eine riesen Instanz wodurch ich wirklich behaupten kann, dass ich heut noch nicht alle Ecken dort drinne gesehen hab. Aber ich glaube genau deswegen wirst du sowas heutzutage nicht mehr finden da sie wirklich einfach zu groß ist und zu zeitaufwendig. Blizzard hat den Hebel umgelegt wodurch die Instanzen nicht mehr solange dauern. Ich denke den Leuten fehlt einfach die Herausforderung, es wirkt in BC und in Wotlk einfach alles sehr strukturiert aber dennoch wirklich knapp gehalten. Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum die meisten denken, das die 60er Zeit die beste war und sie bis heute vermissen...


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

BRd besteht ja wie denke ich mal keiner weiß aus 2 Teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal dem Schlüsselrun, Dauer mit ner mittelmäßigen Grp 40 mins -1 Std.

Und dem Bossrun, auch wieder ne Std.

Oder UBRS /LBRS, eine Ini aber 2 möglichkeiten und  Strath, 2 Endbosse 2 wege.

Die sind ja nicht ohne Grund so lang, als 60er gab es ausser diesen Inis halt nix was du ausser raiden machen konntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine richtig geile Endlosini für 80 wäre doch auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (27. Januar 2009)

Das mein ich ja mit einer guten Gruppe brauchte man sagen wir ca. 2-2,5h um BRD wirklich durch zu haben aber wenn du dir jz eine Hero ini anschaust ich mein die längste dauert wenn überhaupt grad mal 45min und das is dann wo ich sag da fehlt mir was weil für 45min konzentriere ich mich zwar aber es ist nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll 

Ich mein allein wenn du dir den Weg zum Endboss anschaust du musst in einem Raum 2 Fackel suchen und dabei trash umhauen der sehr sehr schnell wieder respawnt und das geht nur mit einer guten und eingespielten Gruppe sonst wipest du immer und immer wieder daran darum finde ich so eine 80er 5er Ini die mal wieder anspruchsvoll ist wäre schon schön 

lg Peace


----------



## Tidusthefox (27. Januar 2009)

Für mich hört sich das alles wie ein riesen "MIMIMI" an. Klar gibt es Veränderungen am Spiel
und einige davon sind gut und einige halt auch schlecht. Dann muss man sich eben auf die
Veränderungen einstellen und schauen wie man damit umgeht. Also nehmt es sportlich, der
Großteil an Änderungen brachte eindeutige Verbesserungen mit sich. Ich spiele einen Jäger
und hätte wegen des letzten Patches eigentlich viel mehr Grund zum jammern. :b

Nun aber zum eigentlich Thema:

Ich finde es fair wenn vor Erscheinen eines Addons die Instanzbosse genervt werden. Dadurch
haben auch Spieler kleinerer Gilden bzw. Leute mit schlechterem Equip die Chance den ganzen
Content eines Addons zu erleben bevor das Addon kommt. Jeder weiss doch das mit Erscheinen
eines Addons der alte Content für die meisten Spieler uninterressant wird.

Außerdem finde ich nicht dass sich WoW mit jedem Addon verschlechtert hat. Gerade mit Wotlk
kamen doch einige wunderschöne Landschaften hinzu an denen es mir in BC mangelte. Dort sah
jedes Gebiet recht düster aus. Nehmen wir hingegen das heulende Fjord, traumhafte Gegend mit
einer tollen Hintergrundmusik und viel Liebe zum Detail. Die Grafik der Landschaften, der Chars
und der Animationen hat sich mit Wotlk grundlegend verbessert.

Zu den Levelquests kann ich nur sagen dass sich auch da einiges getan hat. Wenn du zum Beispiel
einen Todesritter anfängst, wirst du feststellen dass gleich im Startgebiet zahlreiche Quests zu finden
sind die "nicht" deinem Schema "Töte 5 ..." entsprechen. Von diesen Quests gibt es auch viele in Wotlk
aber da WoW nunmal ein Hack&Slay Spiel ist, wirst du dieses Schema immer wieder vorfinden. Dieses
System hat sich schließlich zum Leveln bewert.

Zu Nax kann ich nur sagen, dass du es vllt im 10er mit Questequip schaffst wenn die Gruppe gut eingespielt
ist aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ini so auch im 25er zu packen ist. Die 10er Ini ist sogesehen
nur eine Vorstufe um das notwendige Epic Gear für höhere Inis zu farmen.

Nun aber zu den Sachen die ich gerne wieder zurückhaben würde:

Ich spiele einen Jäger und früher, noch weit vor BC Zeiten, war es so dass die Pets des
Jägers beim Aufmounten nicht verschwunden sind und dem Mount hinterhergerannt sind.
Meiner Kenntnis nach wurde das abgeschafft weil sich einige Jäger beschwert hatten, das
das Pet beim Reiten Zufriedenheit verliert und man es häufiger füttern muss. Nun ist das
mit dem Füttern seit Wotlk aber nicht mehr so wichtig und da ich mein RL Haustier auch
nicht verschwinden lassen kann weil ich gerade in den Urlaub fahre, kann man das doch
zwecks Realismus wieder ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kann ich mich an einen Patch erinnern in welchem die Salve des Jägers eine
super Animation bekam, die dann jedoch bereits nach einer Woche wieder verschwand.
Diese will ich wiederhaben weil es 1. besser aussieht und 2. realitätsnäher ist. Bei der
normalen Salve ist es ja so, dass der Jäger nicht sichtbar Pfeile in die Luft schiest und
dann in einem bestimmten Bereich ein Pfeilregen aus dem "Nichts" einschlägt. Bei der
neue Animation schoss der Jäger die Pfeile in einem bestimmten "sichtbaren Winkel"
direkt auf den Bereich, keine Pfeile die im "Nichts" verschwinden und dann plötzlich
wieder auftauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was "wirklich" stört ist, dass manchmal die Instanzserver voll sind und man
dann mit der Gruppe vergeblich versucht in eine Instanz reinzukommen. Doch kann man
da wohl kaum von einer Verschlechterung reden. Das Problem gab es vor BC, mit BC und
seit Wotlk bekommt man sogar eine Fehlermeldung dass der Instanzserver voll ist und man
es später nochmal versuchen soll, was ja irgendwie auch wieder eine Verbesserung darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars zu diesem Thema. Dieser Post gilt auch für alle
weiteren "Mimimimi - Ich spiel kein WoW mehr..." Threads.


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Du hast dich jetzt angemeldet um uns... Was??? zu sagen?
Salve ist nicht mehr so schön wie früher und dein Hund darf nicht mit in den Urlaub ;?)


----------



## Abrox (27. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> BRd besteht ja wie denke ich mal keiner weiß aus 2 Teilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja Schwarzfelstiefen ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Instanz. Dort liegt aber auch der Eingang in den Molten Core.

Die Spitze hat 2 Teile und den Eingang zum Blackwing Lair


----------



## Norcaine (27. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> nein es ist nicht anders ausehr früher Blizzard für die spieler da nach BC BLIZZARD= MEHR MEHR MEHR GELD GELD GEIL GELD GEIL *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun, ich habe Wow von beginn an gespielt und spiele es aktuell immernoch. Mein erster Charakter war ein Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Ich sehe das ganze so, das man zu beginn von wow mehr spaß über das envoirement hatte... die qs waren zeitweise eintönig (töte, sammle ect) aber dennoch unterhaltsam auf ihre eigene weise.... Die klassen hatten einen gewissen reiz, das man nich automatisch nen guter hutner war, nur weil man nen bären als pet hatte ect....

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, das letzendlich die arena das Spiel mehr und mehr kaputt macht... warum? nun, ganz einfach... Seit die leute 70 sind/waren und arena spielen wollten, gab es permanete schreie nach buffs und nerfs.... die klasse ist zu stark, ich bin zu schwach ect... dementsprechend hat blizz reagiert...
Die klasse xy wurde gebufft und yz generft... somit waren die einen zufrieden, die anderen nciht.... Mittlerweile bestehen die Klasenforen nur noch aus "Ich bin zu schwach, pls buff" oder "die sind zu stark pls nerf" und jeder kann unschwer erkennen, das es blizz versucht jeem recht zu machen... Schuld? Arena.. meine meinung... nirgendwo findet ein deutlicherer vergleich der einzelnen klassen statt.... Im BG? Bullshit... im Bg wirste entweder von 1-2 oder 2-3 oder merh spieler gleichzeitig nieder gemacht... also wäre dieser vergleich mehr als dürftig....

Im PvE... anstatt zu schauen das das Ziel heißt "Encounter xy muss fallen" heißt das ziel für die dmgklassen "Ich muss erster im dmg sein, ist das ein hybride, macht blizz etwas falsch", vorbei die zeiten, in denen man spaß an raids hatte.... alles ist mehr und mehr zu einer reinen itemjagd verkommen... leider... 

BC war meiner meinung nach ein gelungenes Addon, wobei einfach 40er raid bestand hätten haben sollen und kara zu einer ZG-ähnlichen ini hätte werden sollen... warum? nun, wieder ganz einfach... man findet sehr schnell 10 spieler die sich einer instanz stellen wollen.... aber, findet man auch schnell 25 spieler die es gilt zu koordinieren? nein.... ergo, man hat zwar schneller anschluss gefunden, aber der reiz liegt doch in der herausforderung, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Die heruasforderung die ich momentan spiele heißt...."10er raid? las szu 7t spielen oder zu 8t".... oder "wer brauch 25mann ? mit 19 geht das auch"... somit erschaffen wir uns einen komplexeren spielverlauf in entsprechenden instanzen.... die nächsten tage hab ich urlaub... und wenn ich in dieser zeit wow spiele, werde ich mit meinen beginnerfreunen aus beta-wow-zeiten eben die heros nicht zu 5t sondern zu dritt oder viert spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der Gaudi halber ^^

Ich denke, mehr als mitschwimmen kann man nicht machen.... äußert man seine meinung über balancing, heißt es "l2p" oder sowas ^^ klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, hab ich ja fast vergessen, bezogen auf pve mal wieder.... warum wurde der hunter generft? wollt ihr das wirklich wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun gut.. ganz einfach (mal wieder)... sämtliche dds spielen mit einem entsprechenden addon, welches den verursahcten schaden aufzeichnet und postbar macht (ich z.B. mit recount).... das schöne bei diesem addon ist, das man sich auch den spell, welchen der schaden verursacht anschauen kann.... das wiederrum erklärt warum ein jäger eine dps von ca 3k gefahren hat (mit scheiß gear)... klaro... 90% des verursachten schadens geht zurück auf seine "salve".... prob ist, das der magier der arkan ist und seinen blizzard nicht geskillt hat und dementsprechend nicht andwendet eben nicht diese zahl fährt, also? ---> schrei nach nerf...

Wie auch immer... ich spiele immernoch sehr gerne, wenn icha uch mittlerweile die klasse gewechselt habe.... ich spiele nicht, weil ich stärker oder schwächer bin, sondern weil ich über die jahre eine community oder eher einen virtuellen freudeskreis aufgebau habe, mit dem ich in wow gerne unterwegs bin.,,, viele kenne ich mittlerweile auch aus rl-treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und... wir sind alle so gestrickt, das wir spaß am spiel haben.... und gegenseitig items überlassen, wenn wir sehen das der andere spieler dafür eher verwendug hat oder daruch das besere upgrade erfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, das gibt es noch... bei uns zuindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun... da ich meine meinung und meine sicht der dinge kund getan abe.. werde ich mich für heute verabschieden und wü+nsche euch gutes gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (30. Januar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Es ist schon gut das die Inis schneller durch sind aber eine gut durchdachte instanz die Viele Bosse hat und wirklich einiges an konzentration erfordert so wie BRD wäre auch net schlecht ich mein ja Naxx schön und gut aber richtig "Gute" 5er Inis gibt es leider nicht mehr
> 
> lg Peace



Du sagst es.


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. Januar 2009)

Klar hat das Spiel bzw. die SPIELMECHANIK als es NEU war mehr Spaß gemacht.

Aber was soll denn kommen? 5er Inis, Raids, Quests, Leveln.... halt das was man schon alles seid 4 Jahren kennt.

Die Umsetzung ist nicht minder gut, sie ist von der Qualität gleich geblieben es ist bloß nichts neues mehr.

Das nächste AddOn wird wieder das altbekannte liefern. Nur spielt man dann halt bis Level 90.

Dafür ist aber auch ein AddOn da, damit die Spieler welche Spaß an dem Spiel haben länger etwas davon haben.

Vorallem: In BC gab es so viele Raidgilden das eigentlich jeder die Chance hatte eine Raid-Ini von innen zu sehen und zumindest den T4 Content zu clearen. Das dann in WotLK die ERSTE Raidini nicht an den Schwierigkeitsgrad von der LETZTEN BC Ini anknüpft sollte klar sein da auf 70 sowieso nur noch Leute raiden die WotLK nicht besitzen. Daher auch der Boss Nerf.

Wäre ja ganz toll wenn man erstmal Sunwell clearen muss um "erfahren genug" zu sein damit man mit 80 in Naxxramas rein darf.

Wer was anderes erwartet ist mit MMORPGs falsch beraten und sollte auf SinglePlayer Rollenspiele umsteigen wo AddOns zumindest die Story weiterführen (Änderungen an der grundlegenden Spielmechanik sind dort auch extrem selten).

Andere MMOs sind zweifelsohne genauso gut wie WoW wenn nicht sogar besser. Jedoch wird sich auch dort nach 4-5 Jahren eine egwisse Trägheit einstellen was den Spielspaß angeht.

Völlig normale Erscheinung, aber deswegen jeden Tag 2 von solchen Threads zu eröffnen->unsinnig. Letztenendes ist es auch die Trägheit der Spieler, wer ließt sich schon Questtexte durch um die Story mitzukriegen? Wenige, von daher merkt auch keiner wnen die Story mit einem neuem AddOn weitergeht und sehen nur noch die "Itemjagd" (was zu jedem RPG dazu gehört, wer will schon anch 15 Stunden Spielzeit noch mit dem Knüppel vom erstem Mob rumalufen).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin die breite Masse und darum vollauf befriedigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (30. Januar 2009)

ich weis nicht aber mir kommt vor das heute alle mimimi threads hervorgeholt werden.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (30. Januar 2009)

Norcaine schrieb:


> 90% des verursachten schadens geht zurück auf seine "salve".... prob ist, das der magier der arkan ist und seinen blizzard nicht geskillt hat und dementsprechend nicht andwendet eben nicht diese zahl fährt, also? ---> schrei nach nerf...



das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, denn ein arkan mage wird dann wohl arkane explosion machen und der dmg zählt dann genauso


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nich einen Satz gelesen um zu wissen, dass es ein Thread wie all die anderen 1000 "Mimimimithreads" hier im Forum und sage deshalb mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (30. Januar 2009)

Deshalb musst du ihn wieder auskramen um auf *Seite 41 * nochmal was posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu sag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Januar 2009)

Würdest du nicht bei mir das Lesen anfangen, hättest du bemerkt, das ich ihn nicht wieder ausgegraben habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikepu (30. Januar 2009)

ich finde was Dark Guardian gepostet hat stimmt vollkommen!!! naxx ect. sind wirklich ned schwer aba vllt. wollte blizz nur das wir uns auf den t8 content richtig vorbereiten können???


aba das man jetzt die raid inis auch zu 10t machen kann find ich auch nicht so pralle..... kann man dan arthas auch auf non hero machen Oo


----------



## ciaz (3. Februar 2009)

Es beschwert sich auch bestimmt keiner der "Pros" darüber, dass Naxx nicht den Skill erfordert, den man z.B. in Sunwell gebraucht hat. Jedoch ist Naxx einfach ZU einfach geworden. Damals in Kara (EInstiegsinstanz) gings direkt schon bei Moroes los. Der CC (in Wotl? LOL? -> AOE!!!) musste stimmen, die Heiler waren wegen dem Blutungseffekt mit blauem Gear recht gefordert, was doch ins Mana ging. Damals hatte der Zweittank auch zu tun, da er sich sich Wut durch ein Add (dass er mitgetankt hat) holen musste um genug Aggro bei dem Boss aufzubauen. Bei der Maid musste auch recht viel Aoe Schaden weggeheilt werden, ein Segen der Opferung Pala war Gold wert, der Tank hat hier schon gut kassiert usw usw. Natürlich war Kara gut schaffbar, aber bis man mal alles raushatte, dauerte es halt. Man hatte allerdings Spass daran sich an den Bossen zu üben.

Heute in Naxx...

Anub Rhekan: Feinheiten.. Der Tank muss alle Jubeljahre mal vor dem Boss weglaufen um den Heuschrecken zu entgehen. 3 Seks Castzeit... Da reagiert man sogar noch rechtzeitig, wenn man 10 Bier intus hat.. Die spawnenden Käfer gehen im Aoe unter.. Das Add was offgetankt wird ist auch in 10 Secs platt. Ok, es ist der erste Boss..

Faerlina: Die DDs muessen die ganze Zeit nur auf den Boss hauen, ab und zu mal auf ein Add switchen um es umzuhauen (uiuiuu, ACTION) und damit man nich einschlaeft alle 20 Secs mal aus nem Feuerregen raus.. Allein der Second Tank hat hier ein bisschen zu tun, allerdings kann so weit jede Tankklasse problemlos mehrere Adds durch die mit 3.0 neu eingefuehrten Styles tanken.

Maexxna: auch wieder stupides Draufgeballer: Nukestop halt kurz vor dem Enrage wegen des Masseneinspinnens. 1 einigermassen faehiger DD darf alle 30 secs mit seinem /target Makro auf Netze schiessen. SUPER!

usw usw Ich picke mal die Enounter raus, wo man jdfs ein bisschen was koennen muss...

Patchwerk: Ok, hier haben die Heiler gut was zu tun. Wenn man hier unfaehige dabei hat, wirds halt nix

Heigan: Endlich mal ein spassiger Encounter! Hier werden die gehassten Movementkrueppel endlich mal aussortiert. Mit Lags zwar wieder nervig, aber der "Dance" macht trotzdem Spass.

Gluth: Kiteklassen haben hier auch ihren Spass. Fuer die restlichen DDs ist der Kampf aber wieder langweilig. Die beiden Tanks duerfen alle 30 Secs mal die Spottaste druecken.. (Hatten wir schon beim ersten ZA Boss. Dort musste man es allerdings timen!)

Vier Reiter: Super designter Encounter, jedoch auch recht simpel, wenn man mal raushat, wie das Ganze funktioniert. Im 10er Modus hat der Heiler bei den beiden Castern hinten aber gut zu tun. Ein wenig Movement ist beim Tausch erforderlich, wenn man zu viele Debuffs hat.

Saph: Den Encounter find ich auch wieder gut. Vor allem für Heiler eine Herausforderung. Eine gute Positionierung und Aufteilung ist hier auch erforderlich. Kein Char langweilt sich hier.

Kel: Man sollte keinen Kater haben, wenn man den Kampf angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles in allem aber nicht so schwierig fuer DDs. Heiler haben hier aber gut zu tun (104% Eisblock)


Anhand der Beispiele will ich nur aufzeigen, dass saemtliche Encounter innerhalb von 2 3 Saetzen erklaert werden koennen und die Taktik somit auch fuer jeden leicht umsetztbar ist. Ich hoffe das aendert sich bei Ulduar. "Casuals" haben meiner Meinung nach ihre Ini bekommen und ich finde es sollte nun wieder eine geben, wo auch etwas versiertere Spieler ihren Spass haben und nicht wie jetzt nach einem Monat keine Lust mehr haben den Char auszustatten.


----------



## Breacca (11. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Begründung?


Es ist wirklich ein gesitteter Chat in Lotro, zumindest auf meinem Server.
Wenn man allerdings in den Startgebieten unterwegs ist, wenn gerade wiedermal ne Testkey Welle raus kam...
Zum KOTZEN.
Brachlandchat in Reinkultur.


----------



## Sphinxlee (11. Februar 2009)

ich finde das alles ok ist !


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2009)

> ich finde das alles ok ist !


ne, im moment net^^


----------



## derwaynez (17. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> ne, im moment net^^


eben


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Sphinxlee schrieb:


> ich finde das alles ok ist !


Find Ich auch, außer das PvP!! Es ist einfach nicht mehr schön, was da los ist... Gar keine Lust auch darauf einzugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (17. Februar 2009)

vor anub muss kein tank weglaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein quatsch... probierts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und wow geht den gleichen Bach runter wie vor 4 jahren... 

der Bach wird halt immer breiter und breiter... irgendwann schwimmen dann Schiffe drauf rum und man nennt es Fluss... 

ui und das ist es - im Fluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds gut.

Arena hätt man sich sparen können, lieber tollere, schwerere 5er / 10er inis

gern auch kurze 10er / 25er inis mit wenigen Bossen - mehr Gruul / Maggies oder sowas...


----------



## derwaynez (25. März 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Arena hätt man sich sparen können, lieber tollere, schwerere 5er / 10er inis
> 
> gern auch kurze 10er / 25er inis mit wenigen Bossen - mehr Gruul / Maggies oder sowas...



das erst recht


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

Mußtet ihr das alte ding wieder auskramen damit sich die ******** wieder aufgeilen können am Blizz Diss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/vote 4 close


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Pentu schrieb:


> Mußtet ihr das alte ding wieder auskramen damit sich die ******** wieder aufgeilen können am Blizz Diss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/vote for bann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Geht es mit Wow Bergab?

Sicher nicht, wartet ab wenn die nächsten Abozahlen kommen da seht Ihr das WoW nie erfolgreicher war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Pentu schrieb:


> Mußtet ihr das alte ding wieder auskramen damit sich die ******** wieder aufgeilen können am Blizz Diss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja der TE hat es halt wieder ausgebuddelt, dem scheint zu viel dran zu liegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> /vote for bann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<----- unrecht?


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Naja, kein Mensch hat was dagegen einen alten Thread rauszuholen und weiterzudiskutieren. Aber einen Thread rauszuholen um mit 3 Wörtern einem 2 Monate alten Post Recht zu geben .. naja .. wenig spektakulär.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. März 2009)

nein, es geht mit WOW nicht bergab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Naja, kein Mensch hat was dagegen einen alten Thread rauszuholen und weiterzudiskutieren. Aber einen Thread rauszuholen um mit 3 Wörtern einem 2 Monate alten Post Recht zu geben .. naja .. wenig spektakulär.



Jo, extrem plumper Push des TE... das kann man auch subtiler machen!


----------



## Nachtglanz (25. März 2009)

Hab nach fast 5 Jahren WoW mich nun auch dazu entschlossen aufzuhören.

Finds fast nen bisschen Schade drum, aber es gibt ja noch andere Spiele.. und es werden ja noch andere kommen.. *hustaionhust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Hab nach fast 5 Jahren WoW mich nun auch dazu entschlossen aufzuhören.



Wie sagt man so schön, sie kommen alle wieder. Die Einen früher die Anderen später


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> das erst recht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

